# Lace party Jan 25 with Natureschampion



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello friends! I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up with the other threads,I've been super busy. But I didn't forget that it's my turn to host!

Recently, I undertook the wonderful task of designing a Tallis (prayer shawl) for my mom. We wear it when we approach or read out of the Torah (part of our bible which is read on our sabbath among other days), and today most Jewish girls and all Jewish boys are presented this when they have their bat/bar mitzvah,which is a great right of passage that allows them as an adult into the Jewish community. It wasn't until modern times that girls were allowed this right of passage, and my mom had hers when it was still a new concept and didn't read from the Torah, only from other books. Since she didn't read from the Torah,she was not presented with a Tallis. She always wanted one, but if she ever approached the Torah since then,she had my dad's so didn't get one. I amso honored to be making her first tallit, which is a great undertaking because there are laws that need to be followed to make the wearer able to wear it functionally. 

So here's my topic/question: what is your greatest memory of you parents/caregiver/significant influential adult who may or may not have raised you? I have many, but what stands out for me most was being taught everything for my bat mitzvah by my parents. Not many kids have that. I can still remember popping in the cassette tape ofmy dad chanting the portion from the Torah I was suposed to read. I remember being threatened that if I didn't learn certain things by a specific time I wouldn't be able to hang out with my friends at camp. I remember the pride and amusement my parents got when I learned most of it in the last month (it takes a lifetime of studying,but especially the nine months prior and I procrastinated), also saying "think of what you could have accomplished if you learned this months ago." And I also remember a couple months before going with my family, including grandparents, to Israel and picking out my first Tallis with them in Jerusalem. 

Thanks for letting me share and I look forward to seeing what each of you have to say!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just posting to keep my place. Thanks for the start Nature's Champion- interesting idea that will take some thought and time before responding.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I hope that you are going to share with us some of the details about how the Tallis is to be created... and pictures?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Great start Nature's Champion. I will have to spend time in thought also. And I agree with Jane-details and pictures please.


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

Your mom will be very pleased to get her (shaw). A couple of years ago I worked for a lady that was Jewish and was fortunate enough to be invited to her daughters wedding , it is very different than ours and the reception was exceptional. All I can say is that you people really know how to party. I hope I haven't offended you as it is not my intention. I really had a great time with all the dancing and singing.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I shall give that some thought. Thank you for hosting. I look forward to everyone's stories.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to give that some thought too.

Meantime, here is a free pattern I found.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wolds-fallow
Sue


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*New Workshop happenings* -- please read.

Two new classes in February -- Bonnie's dreambird and

Gypsy creams sweet new bunny- information as to the classes in march too.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314800-1.html*


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> *New Workshop happenings...*


Thank you for all of the work that you do keeping these workshops flowing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Shirley... your so good about grabbing out attention 

thanks Jane I must have that one already or everyone is adding it to their library  I'll try again later it is a nice stash buster for sure.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

One of my most memorable memories is of my Mom. She spent hours with us kids (5) every night with our home work, scouts, and drama classes.. not to mention ballet classes. We were very active kids and she seemed to enjoy it all. I also have 5 step siblings and we had them through out the summer.. she made sure we were kept busy and out of trouble.  

One of the things she did for me was to help me read. Being dyslexic I couldn't read worth a darn. She took her mad money and bought me books. They were Biography's. One was Helen Keller and I remember at the back of the book there was a picture of how we could also learn sign language.. my treat at the end of the book would be her an I learning them  and we did.. I read the whole book too! Not only did I read it I understood it too.. comprehension was one of those areas I needed help with too. I remember reading a few others.. they got me interested in history and I became a avid reader for the rest of my life!! I might add that my mom got married at the age of 15 and never finished school.. but she new just what I needed to learn and wouldn't let me fall behind. She truly was an amazing Mother


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...She truly was an amazing Mother


So nice to have these memories to cherish of your mother. Some things are based on instinct, not on"booklearning" & your mother obviously knew what her children needed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion--i can feel and appreciate how deeply personal this is for you. How fortunate that you have these warm memories. Unfortunately, I cannot reciprocate with any such memories. It is interesting that you talk about making a tallis shawl. A woman who comes to a local knitting group is making one for her son's bar mitzvah. She was asking about a whale motif to crochet into the shawl as her son loves those sea animals. Her son is his own talent sharing some pottery he made which was quite sophisticated especially for such a young person.

LuckyLady7929--you mention a wedding that you attended and bring back a familiar memory. My adult family is quite multi-ethnic/racial and one of our young women married a man from a quite orthodox Jewish family a number of years ago. And the groom's 2 mothers were in attendance. The ceremony was in a church that was central to our side and several of the grooms family did not attend due to the fact that is was too far for them to walk on a sabbath day. The reception party was an interesting affair with MoTown music on one hand and orthodox Jewish chair carrying tradition on the other along with traditional hora dancing. I have a slew of photos that reflect this varied diversity. Events like that give me some hope for this sorry world of ours.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm popping today too...have been busy and fighting a cold for the last week, but everything's back to a normal level of health and activity now! This looks like an interesting topic...I'll have to ponder a bit-- but Ronie's memories have sparked some of my own!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Afternoon, all!

How special for you to be able to make your mom's Tallis, Natureschampion. I am very curious, also, how this is done and would love to see photos of the process. 

I would have to say that my parents were both influential in my upbringing. My dad loved to play, so I learned to ice skate, waterski, swim, and snowmobile early on. He indulged my love for horses. And, it was also from him that I learned to enjoy motorcycles and the outdoors/camping in general. My mom got us to church every Sunday where I learned to love Jesus as my Savior. She also passed down her love of reading, traveling, and art. The interest in art has carried over into many different areas. It has been a lot of fun.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement! I am in the beginning stages and still have to make swatches of the material I am using, but it will be a lace triangularshawl. Traditionally, talitzim have stripes. This will have lace stripes. The center will be a diamonds and rose cluster panel with a contrasting leave lace boarder. The stripes are on both sides. To distinguish the top from the bottom, there will be another lace panel that will start halfway up the top of the leaf boarder and in the center. All of this will be on garter st background. I have the schematic and what laces I will use, but have to make swatches to see how many repeats, etc, and then have to chart out how to make everything match up. Any suggestions on how to cast on/off to match a slip first stitch/ktbl selvedge? 

Luckylady79- no offense taken at all! Besides that it is very difficult to offend me, I am actually very proud of that observation. We DEFINITELY know how to have a good time! 

Ronie- what wonderful memories! Your mother sounds like an exceptional woman. My mother always spent time like that with us, and though I was once horrible at spelling, I bbecame very adept at it bc of my mom's ability to ma, etc me comprehend. I would do very poorly on the spell king pretest, and ace the actual test bc my mom would explain why we spelled it that way and would have me "drafted words out using my imagination and a variety of colors. 

Tamarque - I would love to know your story one day. It doesn't have to be a parent or even blood relative. A teacher, spiritual leader, etc. It doesn't even have to be from your childhood. I am so sorry if I made you feel like you cannot share bc I might have been too specific. Please share with us a fond memory of someone you care for. 

Toni - it sounds like you had wonderful parents! And that they would be very proud of the person you havebecome. Marvelous!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

We sure had a good time and had no excuses to be bored! 

I would add two stitches to your stitch count, one for each side for the slip the first stitch. Then you can move into the pattern in between them.

Here is a throw back to last week, a link for a pretty little lace doily/mat free on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-lace-luncheon-mats


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, I really need to get some knitting done, but I found a heart shaped pattern that might help with the shaping of your coasters, Tricia. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-heart-5


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, last one and I'm out of here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-heart-5

This is a double knitting project that looks like fun.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...a link for a pretty little lace doily/mat...


I came across that last week - don't know why I didn't share it. Perhaps because we were all running short of those 5 minute allotments.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Ok, last one and I'm out of here: ...


So cute 
I know what you have been spending your extra 5 minutes on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have to give that some thought too.
> 
> Meantime, here is a free pattern I found.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wolds-fallow
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. Looks like a great pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, NaturesChampion. I appreciate you getting us started and this is an interesting topic. I, like the others, need to give it some thought.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for all of the work that you do keeping these workshops flowing.


Yes, Shirley, I want to thank you as well. So appreciate the time and dedication you have put into keeping them all going.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I am in the beginning stages and still have to make swatches of the material I am using, but it will be a lace triangularshawl. Traditionally, talitzim have stripes. This will have lace stripes. The center will be a diamonds and rose cluster panel with a contrasting leave lace boarder. The stripes are on both sides. To distinguish the top from the bottom, there will be another lace panel that will start halfway up the top of the leaf boarder and in the center. All of this will be on garter st background. I have the schematic and what laces I will use, but have to make swatches to see how many repeats, etc, and then have to chart out how to make everything match up. Any suggestions on how to cast on/off to match a slip first stitch/ktbl selvedge? .................
> 
> I like to Slip 1 purl wise w/yarn in front and then do the increase. Do that at each row beginning and it will give you a nice V stitch up the edge. Try it on your swatch. Not sure if the Ktbl will show that much differently on your fabric--try it to see how it looks. Ktbl serves to twist the stitch. If you are doing garter stitch it will be the same at the beginning of each row.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, Shirley, I want to thank you as well. So appreciate the time and dedication you have put into keeping them all going.


Shirley really has been so forward moving and so supportive, too. Our conversations on Color and Texture still resonate strongly with me. I think they were exceptional and I so saw so much learning and experimenting. We all profited.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL Toni .. I got them and they are saved.. I'm glad you reposted because some how I missed it when Jane posted it.. I think I have the perfect yarn for that!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone.. I always knew my mom was special.. all my friends and siblings friends all called her mom


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Natureschampion, you are looking for a cast on that would match a twisted stitch you could try the German Twisted cast on - similar to long tail but with a twist. And I also found a bind off that is twisted. I will see if I can find it because it appears that I didn't book mark it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So cute
> I know what you have been spending your extra 5 minutes on.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Natureschampion, you are looking for a cast on that would match a twisted stitch you could try the German Twisted cast on - similar to long tail but with a twist. And I also found a bind off that is twisted. I will see if I can find it because it appears that I didn't book mark it.


Or even the Cable cast on is twisted. And here is the nice short video for the cable bindoff which is excellent.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, I love that doily. Got it in my library now.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for an interesting start Nature's champion. I don't think I have ever seen a handmade Tallis, just the ones that are were lent out at the temple I went to as a little child. I was always envious that the women did not get to wear them and always loved to touch the fringes on the one my dad wore. I do look forward to seeing pictures of what you are creating. That is such a wonderful thing to be doing for your mom. 

Toni thanks for that nice lace doily pattern and the hearts. Sounds like your interests today were definitely sparked by your parents.

Roni, how great that your mom was able to help you to love reading even though you had problems with it at first. I was a special education teacher and there were so many children who had such low self esteem because they could not read and parents were just frustrated.

Vermont Mary, glad to hear from you and that you are on the mend.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Miss Pam - I'm am familiar with German twisted cast on, it's one of my faves. My problem is finding a cast off that would match it, so I always end up doing crochet cast on. I will check out the link you posted, thanks! I have use the sl first st ktbl last st on another garter piece and I loved it, so that's how I want the whole thing. But who knows? As I'm working the swatches I might Decide to do some kind of chain selvedge. Isn't designing fun?! 

Sis u - I grew up at a conservative synagogue, and had an older sister and cousins who were bar or bat mitzvahed before I was, so I had a lot of experience with different tali talizim . I do remember braiding the fringes on my dad's tallis when he was davening (praying). I have never seen a hand knitted one, only handwoven, and am very excited to do this. My cousin is studying to be a Rabbi and can hook me up with certified tztzim (the fringes on the corners which are the most essential for a Jewish prayer shawl). Neither I nor my mom have ever seen one like the one I am trying to make. I also have to experiment with different methods to see how I wan the to make the wholes for the tzitzit to go through. Maybe double knitting in those corners with a small buttonhole? I don't know. 

Btw, sorry if there are things I type that don't make sense. I just got a new tablet and am still getting used to the keyboard.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Ok, I really need to get some knitting done, but I found a heart shaped pattern that might help with the shaping of your coasters, Tricia. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-heart-5


Toni, those are cute. I have it and will give it a try.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Miss Pam - I'm am familiar with German twisted cast on, it's one of my faves. My problem is finding a cast off that would match it, so I always end up doing crochet cast on. I will check out the link you posted, thanks! I have use the sl first st ktbl last st on another garter piece and I loved it, so that's how I want the whole thing. But who knows? As I'm working the swatches I might Decide to do some kind of chain selvedge. Isn't designing fun?!
> 
> Sis u - I grew up at a conservative synagogue, and had an older sister and cousins who were bar or bat mitzvahed before I was, so I had a lot of experience with different tali talizim . I do remember braiding the fringes on my dad's tallis when he was davening (praying). I have never seen a hand knitted one, only handwoven, and am very excited to do this. My cousin is studying to be a Rabbi and can hook me up with certified tztzim (the fringes on the corners which are the most essential for a Jewish prayer shawl). Neither I nor my mom have ever seen one like the one I am trying to make. I also have to experiment with different methods to see how I wan the to make the wholes for the tzitzit to go through. Maybe double knitting in those corners with a small buttonhole? I don't know.
> 
> Btw, sorry if there are things I type that don't make sense. I just got a new tablet and am still getting used to the keyboard.


Hi Natureschampion. It was KittyChris who suggested the German twisted cast on. Just want credit to go where it's due.  It would be a good cast-on for your project.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Btw, sorry if there are things I type that don't make sense. I just got a new tablet and am still getting used to the keyboard.


Isn't this word anticipation strange. Many times I type a word only to have it change and even have spaces inserted and what appears isn't even a word or not something I am familiar with.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was a little disappointed when all the remaining rows were posted this evening for the dishcloth, and I was going to keep to the 2 rows a day until finished, but in the end I just went ahead and continued knitting it, so here is my finished dishcloth. I am not going to block it since it will be going into the water anyway. It will be a gift for my four year old granddaughter, Alexandra, who is a big Frozen fan.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was a little disappointed when all the remaining rows were posted this evening for the dishcloth, and I was going to keep to the 2 rows a day until finished, but in the end I just went ahead and continued knitting it, so here is my finished dishcloth. I am not going to block it since it will be going into the water anyway. It will be a gift for my four year old granddaughter, Alexandra, who is a big Frozen fan.
> 
> Sue


It looks good, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I was a little disappointed when all the remaining rows were posted this evening for the dishcloth...


I felt the same way & did as you did - & also completed it. She did say that the February one will be posted early.
Blocking it isn't a priority for me either - although I will probably gift it as well.
Mine isn't as clear as yours - because it isn't quite a solid probably.
I'll get a pic tomorrow.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I was a little disappointed when all the remaining rows were posted this evening for the dishcloth, and I was going to keep to the 2 rows a day until finished, but in the end I just went ahead and continued knitting it, so here is my finished dishcloth. I am not going to block it since it will be going into the water anyway. It will be a gift for my four year old granddaughter, Alexandra, who is a big Frozen fan.
> 
> Sue


Sue, that is pretty and such a cheerful color.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Natureschampion. It was KittyChris who suggested the German twisted cast on. Just want credit to go where it's due.  It would be a good cast-on for your project.


Omg you're so right! I'm so sorry l kittychris! I actually had a thing open with the correct recipient of my gratitude, but I must have kicked over and didn't pay attention that I had started something new! Like I said, I'm still getting used to this tablet and was in such a hurry I didn't r read what I had written.

Thank you for your input, though. I agree. Kittychris has had many great suggestions, as I recall.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I was a little disappointed when all the remaining rows were posted this evening for the dishcloth, and I was going to keep to the 2 rows a day until finished, but in the end I just went ahead and continued knitting it, so here is my finished dishcloth. I am not going to block it since it will be going into the water anyway. It will be a gift for my four year old granddaughter, Alexandra, who is a big Frozen fan.
> 
> Sue


That's so precious! She will most certainly love it.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Isn't this word anticipation strange. Many times I type a word only to have it change and even have spaces inserted and what appears isn't even a word or not something I am familiar with.


Yes it is. I have had that same thing happen with a few words. I love words. I don't know if any of you have seen the musical 25TH ANNUAL PUTNAM SPELLING BEE, but there is a song "my friend the dictionary" in it (and there it just did the same thing with dictionary), and I totally relate to that song. Which reminds me, I must find a dictionary app to put on my galaxy note.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Natureschampion, you are looking for a cast on that would match a twisted stitch you could try the German Twisted cast on - similar to long tail but with a twist. And I also found a bind off that is twisted. I will see if I can find it because it appears that I didn't book mark it.


The sewn Interlocking Bind Off matches the German Twisted Cast on. A little confusing at first, but actually it goes pretty quickly once you've got it and it makes a nice stretchy edge. There is also a purl version of this bind off.

Maybe I read NaturesChampion (NC) wrong, but I thought she was talking about the edging which has a slip stitch followed by a Ktbl (twisted knit st).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Second thought NC for you edges. You can work from both ends and graft the center together. For that matter, you can do a provisional CO for the center and work your way out the end. Then pick up the center stitches and work the other half to the end. Then whatever bind off you use will be the same. Either way will work.

But the German twisted CO and Interlock BO are my favs for most projects.

Tricia--your bright yellow washcloth is great. That color shows the lettering so much better than my purple one. There is a lesson in there.

I also have a major problem with the computer changing my words. I catch some of them, but miss others and find my posts a mess at times. The spelling correct feature is great at times so not wanting to turn it off.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I also have a major problem with the computer changing my words. I catch some of them, but miss others and find my posts a mess at times. The spelling correct feature is great at times so not wanting to turn it off.


Tablet and phone users may have the auto-correct...but I only see the red underline when the English software dictionary shared on THIS computer doesn't like the word I've attempted to type. Note the hyphen in "auto-correct". Unless I'm actually typing in MS Office, Corel Word Perfect, or Open Office I don't get many words corrected for me as I type.

I'm only noting this as a Dyslexic Techie...not being mean. Recently I've noticed the blue underline telling me that I have a repeated word. What the programmer's have put in amazes me...and I'm not sure I REALLY want to have that level of programming to play with.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your dishcloth. You GD will love it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your dishcloth. You GD will love it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> But the German twisted CO and Interlock BO are my favs for most projects.


I'm going to have to do some research on those. They are not familiar at all.

Say, Ronie, I caught that comment about being almost finished with your test knit. Way to go, girl!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your washcloth turned out great! I am going to guess the difference between Dish cloth and Wash cloth is how it is used.. 
NC we all have those typo's regardless of what device we are using.. My email provider auto corrects mine and I have to be careful.. 
Good Morning all!! I sure hope this week will be a great one.. my 'Meltdown Challenge' that I joined is doing great! The site left me a little unsatisfied because I am eating real food and most on the challenge are eating the plans food.. so I went over to another site to help count my calories and for more inspiration  In 2 weeks I am down a solid 5 pounds and nearly 6  I honestly have not changed my eating habits all that much either.. YAY!!! just a ton more water... 
So I can honestly say this is a very good Monday  I love the wash cloth.. I am going to finish mine up and give it as a gift too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I'm going to have to do some research on those. They are not familiar at all.
> 
> Say, Ronie, I caught that comment about being almost finished with your test knit. Way to go, girl!!! :thumbup:


Knitty.com has the instructions for the Interlocking Bind Off.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss11/FEATinterlock.php written instructions.






the video shows for a K1P1 rib; the written pattern is just for knit I think and is the one I use.

Here is the German twisted cast on. I think she shows the last step more clearly than other videos I have seen. And that step is the most confusing to learn--until you do it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I'm going to have to do some research on those. They are not familiar at all.
> 
> Say, Ronie, I caught that comment about being almost finished with your test knit. Way to go, girl!!! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I was a little disappointed when all the remaining rows were posted this evening for the dishcloth, and I was going to keep to the 2 rows a day until finished, but in the end I just went ahead and continued knitting it, so here is my finished dishcloth. I am not going to block it since it will be going into the water anyway. It will be a gift for my four year old granddaughter, Alexandra, who is a big Frozen fan.
> 
> Sue


I am still at row 31. It is amazing how we all see things different - all I saw with the balloons was a "pair of Minion eyes" LOL My 2 year old GD has now Minion socks so that is all is could see 
:lol:

Interesting topic. I learned a lot from both of my parents, each with a different slant on things. Mother was more "exacting" from me and my sibs, Dad had more patience and a poetic outlook.

I taught Sunday School in our church for many years. I had eighth grade which in our church was the year before they started the Heidelberg Catechism so part of my curriculum was exploring the Judeo Christian heritage. I contacted, pastors, priests, and "Rabbonim" to schedule a visit with the eighth graders in my classes. We also visited a church service for each denomination except the Jewish Synagogue/service. I scheduled these visits in lieu of our own service, so we had a Sunday visit at the Synagogue with excellent information provided on history, etc. rather than an actual service. Very helpful in students understanding our denomination and why it believes what it does and how we practice our faith and belief.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I honestly have not changed my eating habits all that much either.. ..


Congratulations on your success with the "melt down." It should work well for you in the long run since you haven't really changed the way you eat. That is usually the downfall with weight loss plans - having to follow a different regime.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a thank you from my DD. 

"ALSO! Tell your ladies that I really appreciate their words of encouragement. Somedays, I don't even want to look at that blanket, but their admiring words sent me right back to it. No one I know had better have a baby any time soon!! I mean it!" 

I am starting another pair of Winding Mitts for a friend in a nursing home. I asked her is she would wear them. She said, "I would show them off!." I actually found a video address in the pattern to check on line about 'picking up the wraps.' I suspect this will get rid of my jogs.

Been working on my SW. I cannot put on my long cable until I get to the next size change, as the cable is for the larger connectors on the larger size needles. I guess it will not really work for lace, which is what I got it for. I will have to pick up a small connector size so I have one for the smaller needles.  Not sure which is quicker for beads, the crochet hook or moving all those beads down the yarn so you have yarn to knit. But I really like the placement of the beads on the yarn overs. I think they will show up more.

Haven't had the time to start my MV border. I will get to that later this week I think.

One of my DIL's got me some slow transition yarn for a neck Kerchief. Gorgeous. I am envisioning a transition from the yellow to the blue with all the other gorgeous colors inbetween. The yarn colorway is Evening Solitude.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...about 'picking up the wraps.' I suspect this will get rid of my jogs.


Have you tried German short rows instead? That technique is much more "discrete" than W&T.


> Not sure which is quicker for beads, the crochet hook or moving all those beads down the yarn so you have yarn to knit. But I really like the placement of the beads on the yarn overs. I think they will show up more.


I think that this would be the big benefit of pre-stringing - the beads would sit on top of the work more, I think.


> The yarn colorway is Evening Solitude.


Another sunset yarn


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Nature's Champion, I am thinking about the stories you asked for. It is a lovely trip back. I am hoping to come up with some other stories, but this one is about my Grandma. She got people together for bus tours and she always took me along. I remember falling asleep with the sound of the bus and people in the background. It is apart of my childhood that I treasure. Back then families often did not do vacations, but I got to run around with my Grandma. We had a special relationship. I remember sleeping over at her house. I really wish I would remember more of the trips. I think I was 9-to 12 years old when she was doing tours.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Another sunset yarn


Yep, but so totally different than my other sunset yarn.  I have never tried the German short rows. Gonna have to check them out.

Tanya, thanks for the links to the cast on and cast off's. I need to check them out also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I have never tried the German short rows. Gonna have to check them out...


Here are a few video links that I found useful. 
The first two are by the same person - she explains in the 2nd about how to adjust from a pattern that originally calls for W&T.









This one is by VeryPink Knits. I usually like her videos but I think the others were more useful. Either way, having a different view is good.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane. I will definitely watch these.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Way to go on the melting down, Ronie!! I know that for me, the only method that works is keeping track of calories and portion sizes. A free app I've used happily is "lose It!". It really helps to analyze and keep track of what you eat and also how much you exercise...and it puts <<you>> in control!!



Ronie said:


> Sue your washcloth turned out great! I am going to guess the difference between Dish cloth and Wash cloth is how it is used..
> NC we all have those typo's regardless of what device we are using.. My email provider auto corrects mine and I have to be careful..
> Good Morning all!! I sure hope this week will be a great one.. my 'Meltdown Challenge' that I joined is doing great! The site left me a little unsatisfied because I am eating real food and most on the challenge are eating the plans food.. so I went over to another site to help count my calories and for more inspiration  In 2 weeks I am down a solid 5 pounds and nearly 6  I honestly have not changed my eating habits all that much either.. YAY!!! just a ton more water...
> So I can honestly say this is a very good Monday  I love the wash cloth.. I am going to finish mine up and give it as a gift too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is a nice little knit shawl pattern for free:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lila-shawl

Also a crocheted one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scalloped-triangle-shawl


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone.. I am energized to make this work.. I am in a transition time in my life and I have high hopes for the future.
My client didn't get better.. I don't want to talk about it.. but I thought I would share a little.. because with any luck I will have a new job and that would be confusing... 
I am grateful that I have this program to focus on.. and to keep me moving forward.. between it and all of you.. I can happily say I am not hold up in my bed feeling terrible.. I have my moments but I have so many projects I can work on and so much inspiration that looking forwards is exciting and I am ready for what comes my way... LP is the best part of my day... I replaced KP with healthy web sites and I know that 2015 will be an adventure I am happy to share with all of you..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

As Ive contemplated your question, I havent been able to isolate any single incident, but I hear a whole string of phrases racing through my mind. Neither of my parents were well educated (as measured by schooling), but both were very accomplished at life skills. They knew how to build, maintain and leave everything better than when they found it. We were never well off, but we never went hungry nor did suffer for lack of basic provisions. But I guess their lasting impression on me is the solid belief that it can be done. And always, the mantras I hear in the background: No point in complaining; no one is going to listen anyway, I know youll do the right thing  I trust you, If it is worth doing, it is worth doing right, Dont ask me  figure it out or look it up, As I reflect on it, thats not bad.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, sorry to hear of your client. Hugs and prayers to you. Hope the new job comes quickly. So glad you have your 'melting' program to focus on and LP. You seem to be doing quite well.

I too am going to try to lose some weight. I have a wedding to go to in Oct and I am wanting to have a little less of me to stuff into a dress.  Right now my big plan is to drop dairy and sugar. Dairy causes inflamation in my body. I gain on dairy. I also don't keep track of my weight. I keep track of inches. The last time I went off dairy I lost 17 inches in 3 months without cutting back on eating-that translated into one jeans size.  I ended up going off wheat during that time also. I have some exercise I want to work back into my schedule. 

Loved the links to the shawls, Jane.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I love your yarn. I can't wait until to see appears from your needles.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, my thoughts are with you during this period of change. I am glad you feel support here. You need that.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--your bright yellow washcloth is great. That color shows the lettering so much better than my purple one. There is a lesson in there.
> 
> I also have a major problem with the computer changing my words. I catch some of them, but miss others and find my posts a mess at times. The spelling correct feature is great at times so not wanting to turn it off.


Tanya, the yellow one is Sue's. Here is mine. I wonder if it would show better it it was a little firmer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I wonder if it would show better it it was a little firmer.


What size needle did you use? I can read it okay - still clearer than mine I think. I'll get a shot later.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yep, but so totally different than my other sunset yarn.  I have never tried the German short rows. Gonna have to check them out.
> 
> Tanya, thanks for the links to the cast on and cast off's. I need to check them out also.


Remember Craftsy has a course on short rows that I think is still free. Taught by an Irish woman, she teaches 4 different methods including the Japanese (I believe) and that may be similar to the German.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Tablet and phone users may have the auto-correct...but I only see the red underline when the English software dictionary shared on THIS computer doesn't like the word I've attempted to type. Note the hyphen in "auto-correct". Unless I'm actually typing in MS Office, Corel Word Perfect, or Open Office I don't get many words corrected for me as I type.
> 
> I'm only noting this as a Dyslexic Techie...not being mean. Recently I've noticed the blue underline telling me that I have a repeated word. What the programmer's have put in amazes me...and I'm not sure I REALLY want to have that level of programming to play with.


I had red underlines on my old tablet but this one does strange things. I will search for auto-correct setting again. Probably missed it in settings. Thanks for reminding me.

OH, I just learned why some older people take so long to respond. They have so much information in their brain it takes longer to search and retrieve it. That is my theory and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, the yellow one is Sue's. Here is mine. I wonder if it would show better it it was a little firmer.


Oh sorry to both you and Sue.

I used S & C cotton with a #6 or 7 needle. I thought using a needle on the smaller side would provide more structure but it didn't. I do think solid colors make a difference in showing the lettering. That said I do like the look of your yarn Tricia. It has a nice soft character to it with the tweedy effect. What yarn did you use and what needle?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a nice little knit shawl pattern for free:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lila-shawl
> 
> Also a crocheted one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scalloped-triangle-shawl


Thanks, Jane, I've saved them both.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, sorry to hear of your client. Hugs and prayers to you. Hope the new job comes quickly. So glad you have your 'melting' program to focus on and LP. You seem to be doing quite well.
> 
> I too am going to try to lose some weight. I have a wedding to go to in Oct and I am wanting to have a little less of me to stuff into a dress.  Right now my big plan is to drop dairy and sugar. Dairy causes inflamation in my body. I gain on dairy. I also don't keep track of my weight. I keep track of inches. The last time I went off dairy I lost 17 inches in 3 months without cutting back on eating-that translated into one jeans size.  I ended up going off wheat during that time also. I have some exercise I want to work back into my schedule.
> 
> Loved the links to the shawls, Jane.


Thank Bev! I'm still numb I think. Plus I am keeping busy and trying to focus on my Challenge. It helps.. It looks like you have your solution to loosing a few.. I always thought you looked just fine!! I can see you would want to look your best for the wedding  Is this your sons wedding??


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As Ive contemplated your question, I havent been able to isolate any single incident, but I hear a whole string of phrases racing through my mind. Neither of my parents were well educated (as measured by schooling), but both were very accomplished at life skills. They knew how to build, maintain and leave everything better than when they found it. We were never well off, but we never went hungry nor did suffer for lack of basic provisions. But I guess their lasting impression on me is the solid belief that it can be done. And always, the mantras I hear in the background: No point in complaining; no one is going to listen anyway, I know youll do the right thing  I trust you, If it is worth doing, it is worth doing right, Dont ask me  figure it out or look it up, As I reflect on it, thats not bad.


What I hear, Belle, is confidence building and high expectations. Great messages. I tried to teach my kids that when you don't have money, you will still have your wits to work off of. My daughter seemed to learn that lesson; not so my son. It really shows in their life's accomplishments. Sounds similar to your folks in some respect.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here's a thank you from my DD.
> 
> "ALSO! Tell your ladies that I really appreciate their words of encouragement. Somedays, I don't even want to look at that blanket, but their admiring words sent me right back to it. No one I know had better have a baby any time soon!! I mean it!"
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous yarn and will make a lovely kerchief. Soon as I get this Valentine present and SW finished I want to try those mitts. Maybe a test pair for me then a pair for my neighbor niece (Christmas!) Hers will be purple/white to match the headband she got last month. :lol:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Sue your washcloth turned out great! I am going to guess the difference between Dish cloth and Wash cloth is how it is used..
> NC we all have those typo's regardless of what device we are using.. My email provider auto corrects mine and I have to be careful..
> Good Morning all!! I sure hope this week will be a great one.. my 'Meltdown Challenge' that I joined is doing great! The site left me a little unsatisfied because I am eating real food and most on the challenge are eating the plans food.. so I went over to another site to help count my calories and for more inspiration  In 2 weeks I am down a solid 5 pounds and nearly 6  I honestly have not changed my eating habits all that much either.. YAY!!! just a ton more water...
> So I can honestly say this is a very good Monday  I love the wash cloth.. I am going to finish mine up and give it as a gift too.


Ronie, I think so. I see some patterns can be either, I have seen some special yarn to add scrubby ability. Even it is soft enough to use on the body to exfoliate.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--yes, we of the croning age have an overload of wisdom to share.

Ronie--so sorry about you client. It was apparent that you really cared about her. But glad that your melt down is working and that you are engaging in health oriented learning. Some very good info online, and some not so good. Green Medicine is a great site along with Mercola.com. Ocean & John Robbins are involved in doing online webinars on various issues. They tend to bring in people from different fields of healing, all holistic, to talk about different interests. They are free webinars. Sounds like you are making the transitions slowly and reasonably.

Bev--cheese is mucous forming in the body and it acidifies the system. Also, if made from pasteurized milk and from CAFO raised cows it is worse. However, it is a better product if from truly organic, grass fed animals and raw milk. What I find necessary is that it is combined with vegetables, especially complex salads. And not eating a lot of it, which is a problem for me as I love my cheese. I find that grains are a major obstacle to losing weight. Cutting them out lets my body drop weight much faster. 

One of the things with cheese is that Vit K2 is very hard to get in our food. Two major sources are Brie and Gouda cheese--raw milk, organic sourced. That tells me, among other historic information, that raw milk cheese has supported health world wide for millennium. It is often paired with fruit or with fermented vegetables. 

Many/most of our inflammatory diseases began with the eating grains and worsened with the processing of them with added sugars. They are horribly acidifying. Of course a raw food diet of veggies and minimal fruit would get you down to your goal weight quickly. Interestingly current information is saying that our body needs to burn the carbs in our system before it will burn fat. Intermittent fasting for 12-18 hours daily encourages our body to re-learn to burn fat for fuel.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> What size needle did you use? I can read it okay - still clearer than mine I think. I'll get a shot later.


I think I used a US 6. Looks like a shadow on the right side. I started with the recommended size 7 and it seemed limp and the design was not showing. Strange because I knit tighter than gauge (or used to! :lol: ) I usually increase 2 needle sizes to get gauge but it seems to be changing in the past 6 month. Sometimes I have to go down a size.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, great news on your "melt down." I need to loose some weight and exercise more but it isn't easy when even walking is difficult. I was trying water aerobics but lost my partner and there too many accidents/deaths at the pool. Made me nervous. And there was no lifeguard during adult swim.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Woo Hoo!! Congrats Ronie on your meltdown! You said you did it with water? Are you related to the Wicked Witch of the West?  

I guess I will be finishing my (not so) mystery dishcloth tonight. I am using bright orange Peaches & Cream cotton. I think size 6 needles. Nice to see the photos.

Lots of people made me who I am but as for my mother she is responsible for a lot. What comes to mind first is that she gave me my love of reading. And a strong work ethic (set by example). I still have a great relationship with her (she survived my teens).

When I was young I worked as a bartender and picked up the occasional wedding reception. I will say that I enjoyed the Jewish ones quite a lot, especially the orthodox celebrations where the genders are separated. Quite the parties. As part of the serving staff I was one of the few women who could go on the other side of the curtains so I would get sent with messages to relay between the courting couples, secretly of course  Lots of fun. 

Cheese, yum. Grains, yum. Cheese melted on grain products, double yum.  I must go ride a few extra miles on my bike now.

happy knitting all,

Melanie


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Oh sorry to both you and Sue.
> 
> I used S & C cotton with a #6 or 7 needle. I thought using a needle on the smaller side would provide more structure but it didn't. I do think solid colors make a difference in showing the lettering. That said I do like the look of your yarn Tricia. It has a nice soft character to it with the tweedy effect. What yarn did you use and what needle?


Thank you. I thought it was enough like a solid but with some flecks of color. It is Peaches and Creme called Panorama (I think). I have a cone, but I think it comes in the 2.5 oz skeins too. It is a natural or light tan color with flecks of red, green, blue and maybe purple. P&C colors seem very muted.
Needle was US 6.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

After I finished up the mini-charting project, my fingers had become accustomed to working with the small thread so I decided it was time to knit a curtain for one of my front room windows. So while the last thread was going on, I was "noodling" just what I wanted the curtain to look like, etc. Lots and lots of swatches -- mostly failures, but by a few days ago I had put together the swatch in the picture below. The pink band is done with size 10 on US 1.5 needles and the middle band is done with size 20 on same needles. With a few more tweeks (mostly adding a stitch here or there to delineate pattern changes), I've decided that the middle band will work for the purpose. The window is 45"x58" -- so it is a biggie. I think that if I do 4 times the middle panel that will be sufficient ease. I've already started the casing which I'm doing in a double knit and with 2 strands of thread. I want the casing to be dense. I've also decided to work the curtain from the top down. 

So, I've embarked on a new project which will probably take me the better part of a year to do -- that's about 432 stitches in a row and probably 10 rows to the inch for the lace. I plan on checking dimensions etc as I go since I'm working top down. Sure hope this works. Have 25 balls @ 400 yrds each -- should have enough left over to tackle a tablecloth or something. 

Don't you just love an adventure!!!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> As Ive contemplated your question, I havent been able to isolate any single incident, but I hear a whole string of phrases racing through my mind. Neither of my parents were well educated (as measured by schooling), but both were very accomplished at life skills. They knew how to build, maintain and leave everything better than when they found it. We were never well off, but we never went hungry nor did suffer for lack of basic provisions. But I guess their lasting impression on me is the solid belief that it can be done. And always, the mantras I hear in the background: No point in complaining; no one is going to listen anyway, I know youll do the right thing  I trust you, If it is worth doing, it is worth doing right, Dont ask me  figure it out or look it up, As I reflect on it, thats not bad.


Belle, my life is similar. We lived on the farm where I live now. We went through several changes as dairy farmers, selling milk. Started selling cream and eggs we hauled to town and fed the milk to chickens, cats and baby calves. Then a truck came by and picked up cans that were water cooled. No refrigeration, even on the truck. Had a water cooled box with a lid that had ice covering the copper coils. Great place to leave a jug of water, cool watermelon or just dip your hands on a hot summer day. The truck that picked the cans still was not refrigerated. Later we needed a bulk tank that was refrigerated and a refrigerated tanker truck picked up the milk.

We never had much but raised a big garden, cherry and plum trees, canned everything. And kept one male calf to butcher for meat and had chickens. Always enough to eat and always plenty in season.

Mom taught me to sew, knit and crochet, and garden. Dad taught me mechanics, carpentry, pull and repair the water pumps, and fence repair. I worked with mom in the garden, making our clothes and canning. Worked with dad putting up hay and machine repair. My "job" was to feed the calves, water the animals - we had 2 hand pumps and in summer I could pump them dry. We removed calves from their mothers within 16 hours, I taught them to drink out of a bucket until nipple buckets were available. That was a cold job in winter with wet, milk covered hands.

Both only had an 8th grade education but were so knowledgeable in practical life. I was the first in our family to get a higher education by working and going to school. I finally got a Masters in business.

Well I drifted away from my parents but they were amazing people and yes we had all the family problems or squabbles, arguments and teenage rebellion. For a switch, mom kept raising my skirt hems when hems were above the knee and I would lower them before finishing the skirts.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> After I finished up the mini-charting project, my fingers had become accustomed to working with the small thread so I decided it was time to knit a curtain for one of my front room windows. So while the last thread was going on, I was "noodling" just what I wanted the curtain to look like, etc. Lots and lots of swatches -- mostly failures, but by a few days ago I had put together the swatch in the picture below. The pink band is done with size 10 on US 1.5 needles and the middle band is done with size 20 on same needles. With a few more tweeks (mostly adding a stitch here or there to delineate pattern changes), I've decided that the middle band will work for the purpose. The window is 45"x58" -- so it is a biggie. I think that if I do 4 times the middle panel that will be sufficient ease. I've already started the casing which I'm doing in a double knit and with 2 strands of thread. I want the casing to be dense. I've also decided to work the curtain from the top down.
> 
> So, I've embarked on a new project which will probably take me the better part of a year to do -- that's about 432 stitches in a row and probably 10 rows to the inch for the lace. I plan on checking dimensions etc as I go since I'm working top down. Sure hope this works. Have 25 balls @ 400 yrds each -- should have enough left over to tackle a tablecloth or something.
> 
> Don't you just love an adventure!!!!!


That's really beautiful Belle, I love it 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I've decided that the middle band will work for the purpose. The window is 45"x58" ...


This will be beautiful, Belle. Hurray for your new adventure!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> After I finished up the mini-charting project, my fingers had become accustomed to working with the small thread so I decided it was time to knit a curtain for one of my front room windows. So while the last thread was going on, I was "noodling" just what I wanted the curtain to look like, etc. Lots and lots of swatches -- mostly failures, but by a few days ago I had put together the swatch in the picture below. The pink band is done with size 10 on US 1.5 needles and the middle band is done with size 20 on same needles. With a few more tweeks (mostly adding a stitch here or there to delineate pattern changes), I've decided that the middle band will work for the purpose. The window is 45"x58" -- so it is a biggie. I think that if I do 4 times the middle panel that will be sufficient ease. I've already started the casing which I'm doing in a double knit and with 2 strands of thread. I want the casing to be dense. I've also decided to work the curtain from the top down.
> 
> So, I've embarked on a new project which will probably take me the better part of a year to do -- that's about 432 stitches in a row and probably 10 rows to the inch for the lace. I plan on checking dimensions etc as I go since I'm working top down. Sure hope this works. Have 25 balls @ 400 yrds each -- should have enough left over to tackle a tablecloth or something.
> 
> Don't you just love an adventure!!!!!


Belle, that will be lovely. Lots of work. It will be a labor of love.
Mom had a full set of curtains she crocheted, a tablecloth and many doilies. She made them all for her hope chest and I remember helping to wash them and putting them on stretchers in the sun to dry.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> OH, I just learned why some older people take so long to respond. They have so much information in their brain it takes longer to search and retrieve it. That is my theory and I'm sticking to it.


Oh this so works for me. 

Tricia, I love your yarn for your hotpad. The color is quite lovely. I love the yarn for the kerchief also. I will have to knit two rows from one skein and two from another to keep the transition smooth from the yellow to the blue. And the mitts are lots of fun!!

Tanya, I hear you on the pasturized stuff. I have a place locally that sells grassfed butter. I eat no other kind.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for all of the work that you do keeping these workshops flowing.


I agree, thank you so much 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for all of the work that you do keeping these workshops flowing.


I agree, thank you so much Designer1234 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I shall give that some thought. Thank you for hosting. I look forward to everyone's stories.


Thank you Natureschampion 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, I absolutely LOVE your curtains. They will be gorgeous!! You will have to keep us apprised of your progress. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooh Belle, what a great adventure


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

vermontmary said:


> I'm popping today too...have been busy and fighting a cold for the last week, but everything's back to a normal level of health and activity now! This looks like an interesting topic...I'll have to ponder a bit-- but Ronie's memories have sparked some of my own!!


Glad you are feeling so much better. 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I was a little disappointed when all the remaining rows were posted this evening for the dishcloth, and I was going to keep to the 2 rows a day until finished, but in the end I just went ahead and continued knitting it, so here is my finished dishcloth. I am not going to block it since it will be going into the water anyway. It will be a gift for my four year old granddaughter, Alexandra, who is a big Frozen fan.
> 
> Sue


Looks great Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Pretty yarn Bev. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here are a few video links that I found useful.
> The first two are by the same person - she explains in the 2nd about how to adjust from a pattern that originally calls for W&T.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thank you everyone.. I am energized to make this work.. I am in a transition time in my life and I have high hopes for the future.
> My client didn't get better.. I don't want to talk about it.. but I thought I would share a little.. because with any luck I will have a new job and that would be confusing...
> I am grateful that I have this program to focus on.. and to keep me moving forward.. between it and all of you.. I can happily say I am not hold up in my bed feeling terrible.. I have my moments but I have so many projects I can work on and so much inspiration that looking forwards is exciting and I am ready for what comes my way... LP is the best part of my day... I replaced KP with healthy web sites and I know that 2015 will be an adventure I am happy to share with all of you..


So sorry Ronie 💞 so happy you have other things to focus on. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, the yellow one is Sue's. Here is mine. I wonder if it would show better it it was a little firmer.


Looks great Tricia 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Someone, Please translate 'CAFO raised cows', not a term I understand!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I had red underlines on my old tablet but this one does strange things. I will search for auto-correct setting again. Probably missed it in settings. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> OH, I just learned why some older people take so long to respond. They have so much information in their brain it takes longer to search and retrieve it. That is my theory and I'm sticking to it.


I love this theory, I think I'm going to use that one. I can say it's in there just waiting on the search and retrieve.😉😉😉💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> After I finished up the mini-charting project, my fingers had become accustomed to working with the small thread so I decided it was time to knit a curtain for one of my front room windows. So while the last thread was going on, I was "noodling" just what I wanted the curtain to look like, etc. Lots and lots of swatches -- mostly failures, but by a few days ago I had put together the swatch in the picture below. The pink band is done with size 10 on US 1.5 needles and the middle band is done with size 20 on same needles. With a few more tweeks (mostly adding a stitch here or there to delineate pattern changes), I've decided that the middle band will work for the purpose. The window is 45"x58" -- so it is a biggie. I think that if I do 4 times the middle panel that will be sufficient ease. I've already started the casing which I'm doing in a double knit and with 2 strands of thread. I want the casing to be dense. I've also decided to work the curtain from the top down.
> 
> So, I've embarked on a new project which will probably take me the better part of a year to do -- that's about 432 stitches in a row and probably 10 rows to the inch for the lace. I plan on checking dimensions etc as I go since I'm working top down. Sure hope this works. Have 25 balls @ 400 yrds each -- should have enough left over to tackle a tablecloth or something.
> 
> Don't you just love an adventure!!!!!


I think you are braver than I am!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's blocked photos. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's blocked photos. 💞


Lovely work!
You really know how to dress your teddy bears in Australia.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's blocked photos. 💞


Very lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very lovely!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Oh this so works for me.
> 
> Tricia, I love your yarn for your hotpad. The color is quite lovely. I love the yarn for the kerchief also. I will have to knit two rows from one skein and two from another to keep the transition smooth from the yellow to the blue. And the mitts are lots of fun!!
> 
> Tanya, I hear you on the pasturized stuff. I have a place locally that sells grassfed butter. I eat no other kind.


Thanks, I love it too.
Interesting about pasteurized milk. It became illegal to sell non-pasteurized milk here when I was a teen (I think). I know we sold fresh milk to family and dad quit saying we couldn't any more because of FDA. I've not been able to use milk since we quit milking and had fresh milk.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely work!
> You really know how to dress your teddy bears in Australia.


Thanks Jane, you really started something asking me to join in the Ashton KAL. You said I would make another one, well that is number 3 and I have many more to make now. 😀💞 I think it's kinda cute for a teddy bear or doll. I know little girls are going to love them and the beads add a little glamour. I'm very happy with how it turned out.💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, good luck with your Meltdown Challenge. I have been fortunate that I have not had to worry too much about my weight, although the pounds have slowly crept up as I get older. About 2 or 3 years ago I was diagnosed with Ménière's disease and was told to reduce my salt intake. I followed a very strict low salt diet. I pretty much cut out canned products and processed foods and I lost about 10 lbs over a couple of months. I still carefully read labels and try to avoid foods with a lot of sodium. Eating out can be a challenge as so much sodium is in restaurant food.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for these links. I am always amazed that there are so many did serene cast ons and bind offs.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Knitty.com has the instructions for the Interlocking Bind Off.
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss11/FEATinterlock.php written instructions.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is a nice little knit shawl pattern for free:
> Thanks for these links, Jane. I have downloaded the knitted one.
> 
> Suehttp://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lila-shawl
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie, great news on your "melt down." I need to loose some weight and exercise more but it isn't easy when even walking is difficult. I was trying water aerobics but lost my partner and there too many accidents/deaths at the pool. Made me nervous. And there was no lifeguard during adult swim.


Have you looked into less intense forms of body work such as tai chi, chi hung or yoga? None require walking and you can build up to some of the more challenging postures for your body.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I was diagnosed with Ménière's disease and was told to reduce my salt intake...


I recall you mentioning problems with vertigo before. Interesting that reduced sodium intake helps.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> After I finished up the mini-charting project, my fingers had become accustomed to working with the small thread so I decided it was time to knit a curtain for one of my front room windows. So while the last thread was going on, I was "noodling" just what I wanted the curtain to look like, etc. Lots and lots of swatches -- mostly failures, but by a few days ago I had put together the swatch in the picture below. The pink band is done with size 10 on US 1.5 needles and the middle band is done with size 20 on same needles. With a few more tweeks (mostly adding a stitch here or there to delineate pattern changes), I've decided that the middle band will work for the purpose. The window is 45"x58" -- so it is a biggie. I think that if I do 4 times the middle panel that will be sufficient ease. I've already started the casing which I'm doing in a double knit and with 2 strands of thread. I want the casing to be dense. I've also decided to work the curtain from the top down.
> 
> So, I've embarked on a new project which will probably take me the better part of a year to do -- that's about 432 stitches in a row and probably 10 rows to the inch for the lace. I plan on checking dimensions etc as I go since I'm working top down. Sure hope this works. Have 25 balls @ 400 yrds each -- should have enough left over to tackle a tablecloth or something.
> 
> Don't you just love an adventure!!!!!


that is beautiful.. I have thought of doing a curtain but the purl back rows would have my elbow in fits. I would only get about 2 rows a day done.. it would probably take me more that a year...LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Ronie, good luck with your Meltdown Challenge. I have been fortunate that I have not had to worry too much about my weight, although the pounds have slowly crept up as I get older. About 2 or 3 years ago I was diagnosed with Ménière's disease and was told to reduce my salt intake. I followed a very strict low salt diet. I pretty much cut out canned products and processed foods and I lost about 10 lbs over a couple of months. I still carefully read labels and try to avoid foods with a lot of sodium. Eating out can be a challenge as so much sodium is in restaurant food.
> 
> Sue


thank you I have been really trying to lower my salt intake.. it is even harder than sugar. At least sweets can be in a healthy form, and salt is in everything. I am just getting started but the food tracker I am using helps me track all my minerals and shows me where I could of made a better decision. I really like that...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone, Please translate 'CAFO raised cows', not a term I understand!


Good question... we raised cows for about 10 years and I never read or heard about them either..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Ronie, good luck with your Meltdown Challenge. I have been fortunate that I have not had to worry too much about my weight, although the pounds have slowly crept up as I get older. About 2 or 3 years ago I was diagnosed with Ménière's disease and was told to reduce my salt intake. I followed a very strict low salt diet. I pretty much cut out canned products and processed foods and I lost about 10 lbs over a couple of months. I still carefully read labels and try to avoid foods with a lot of sodium. Eating out can be a challenge as so much sodium is in restaurant food.
> 
> Sue


I have had Meniere's for about 12 or 13 years now. I keep to a mostly low sodium diet but sadly for me the change did not help with the Meniere's. I have not found any other food triggers either  But as you know, it won't kill you and there are worse things to get (disease-wise). Good luck on your wobbly days


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice mini-Ashton Ros, lovely colors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Someone, Please translate 'CAFO raised cows', not a term I understand!


They are large corporate agricultural farming based on chemicals, hormones, gmo feeding, heavily caged or contained.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I grew up on fresh cow's milk. The dairy farmer down the road (and up the hill, right at the really large oak) used to give out his milk for free as he kept a gentleman's farm. Occasionally I slip up and shake my homogenized milk, lol.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Nice mini-Ashton Ros, lovely colors.


Thank you Melanie, it's just the way the yarn knits up, I really like that, no ends to weave in when the colour changes. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, your mini Ashton turned out great!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, your mini Ashton turned out great!!!


Thank you Bev.💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> that is beautiful.. I have thought of doing a curtain but the purl back rows would have my elbow in fits. I would only get about 2 rows a day done.. it would probably take me more that a year...LOL


Ronie -- why not consider a garter stitch based pattern? That way no PURL. In the panel that I showed some of it is purled, but a good deal is knitted --I figure any reduction is welcome -- although truthfully I don't mind purling and my tension is the same whether I'm knitting or purling.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I second that. Such an interesting story and I would really like to hear about the regulations and process involved in the making of the Tallis.



jscaplen said:


> I hope that you are going to share with us some of the details about how the Tallis is to be created... and pictures?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Have you looked into less intense forms of body work such as tai chi, chi hung or yoga? None require walking and you can build up to some of the more challenging postures for your body.


No. Not yet. All I have ever seen was more difficult than I can do. My sense of balance is bad and I have never been flexible.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

What do you think? This is the start of the set I am working on for my neighbor. I think every coaster is different but maybe it will add to the charm. 

I made the mistake of looking on Ravelry and searching Easter. There were dish/wash cloths I don't remember seeing searching dishcloths. Lots of chicks, bunnies, Easter eggs. 

System overload! Memory dump! Error! :shock: 
I was looking for a little toy for the kids in church. Lots there but nothing that caught my attention - yet. I need easy, cute, appropriate for ages 4 - 7.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> They are large corporate agricultural farming based on chemicals, hormones, gmo feeding, heavily caged or contained.


ah! not something that happens with ours all being grass fed.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> What do you think? This is the start of the set I am working on for my neighbor. I think every coaster is different but maybe it will add to the charm.
> 
> I made the mistake of looking on Ravelry and searching Easter. There were dish/wash cloths I don't remember seeing searching dishcloths. Lots of chicks, bunnies, Easter eggs.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Tricia.💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> What do you think? This is the start of the set I am working on for my neighbor. I think every coaster is different but maybe it will add to the charm.
> 
> I made the mistake of looking on Ravelry and searching Easter. There were dish/wash cloths I don't remember seeing searching dishcloths. Lots of chicks, bunnies, Easter eggs.
> 
> ...


I know that LionBrand has a lot of toy animals, lions and tigers and bears and sheep etc. Try them. Here is a link to a knitted sheep dog. 
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/KFAsheepdog.html?noImages=0


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, your new yarn is beautiful. 

Belle, you are a true talent. Good luck with your curtains. 

NC, I wish I had a warm fuzzy story, but there is none. As someone else stated earlier, their mom had instilled a strong work ethic in them. So did my mom. She never got past 8th grade. I can remeber hanging out in the basement talking with my mom while she was ironing. She ironed everything, including my dads boxers. LOL. I don't think she ever sat down for more than 15 minutes at a time. My mom had a sewing machine and used it often to repair clothes - I wore a lot of hand me downs - as well as make some. And after we were all out of HS she took up needlepoint. I have a couple of her projects on my walls. 
My dad did graduate HS but I don't believe he went any further. He always said he was a pencil pusher, so he worked in an office doing book keeping. He has been gone since 1980, he had an aneurism in his sleep. So I never got a chance to really know him as an adult. She was 64 and he was 55 when he died. So my mom was a cougar. LOL.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> I know that LionBrand has a lot of toy animals, lions and tigers and bears and sheep etc. Try them. Here is a link to a knitted sheep dog.
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/KFAsheepdog.html?noImages=0


This is the one I was looking for. A balloon bunny. They have other balloon animals too. It is basically knit in the round and stuffed as you go I believe. I wanted to try this in fun fur but never got around to it. 
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0014.html?noImages=


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

I am continuously amazed at the topics you ladies come up with. Interesting topic here. My parents were strict disciplinarians, but they taught me many lessons for which I am eternally grateful; hard work, telling the truth, treating others well. I also had a older "aunt" figure who was a friend of the family. She did not drive, so she would always ask me to take here places. I was trilled because I got to drive. I had no money, so she would pay for me to go out to eat or to the theater in exchange for me driving. It was great fun and I learned a lot about theater, arts, and the possibilities that life holds.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> What do you think? This is the start of the set I am working on for my neighbor. I think every coaster is different but maybe it will add to the charm.


You could just gently block them to be the same size. When she washes them that might change but you can blame that on her. ;-)
I saw his today & thought of you. I think that the second one was already shared yesterday or the day before.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-all-around-washcloth
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/have-a-heart-5


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ... A balloon bunny....


cute


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I found an interesting scarf/shawlette pattern but tracking it down is a bit tricky so I figure that I will post a picture & then if you like it you can download it.
Here is a direct link to the pdf since you have to search in the blog a bit to find it.
http://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9_-BKGqfUg4OEs5bkJpQzFyblU/view?pli=1


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, where do I start? 

Ronie - I'm sorry to hear about your client. It seems that you are approaching things in a very healthy manner. Way to go on your meltdown! Keep it up! I know you know it, but you have a lot of support here. A few years ago I was at my heaviest, and for the past 2 years II have been in better shape than I was in high school! And I was a water Polo player/swimmer! It's amazing how much easier we get around and how much more energy we have when we are at a healthy weight. 

Tamarque- thanks for the links and suggestions! I bookmarked them. I think I have the sewn interlocking bind off in one of my books, but this will save me having to search for it. 

Jan - thank you for sharing. There are so many people, including dh, who know so little about our history and traditions. That is more important than witnessing our services, especially bc it's mainly done in hebrew! Plus, you only get a small glimpse of what is going on that particular day since the teachings generally go with what portion of the Torah we are on.

Esthelmania - what a wonderful memory! How special that you got to go on the tours with her. 

Belle - the education your parents gave you surpasses anything that is tau by the in school. I'm sure they are proud of the woman you have become and the lessons you learned from them. You don't have to pick just one memory, share them as they come to you! Most of the lessons I learned as a child that I appreciate most as an adult are from my grandpa. He was not a formally educated man, either, but he was one of the smartest people I know. I miss him, especially now that I am trying to get a business started. And what a beautiful curtain! I would also wear it as a shawl... lol! 

Tricia- what a lovely dishcloth! I love the color with the specks. I agree with you about why older people take a while to respond. I am 31, can I use the explanation for myself? Lol!
Thank you for sharing about your parents. Your life on the farm sounds grand to me, even if it isn't by today's standards. It's what I hope for when I leave the city, though it is very different from the suburban life I was raised in. Hats funny that your mom would raise the hem of your skirts. Nowadays mom's only want to (and should) lower them! 

Missmelba I'm glad to hear that you learned so much from your mom and that you have such a great relationship with her. My mom has always had her hands full with me as well. I tell my mom that I learned such and such from her; "I taught you that?" "By listening to you or watching you, yes." "Hm, who would have thought...?" Haha. That's so cute that you would relay messages between the sides. Personally, I am not a big fan of orthodox ceremonies and such bc I feel that we all have the same rights and responsibilities, and we should be able to pray and celebrate together. But either way, we definitely do know how to party! 

That's all I've gotten through so far. I've been working on these responses all day (when I could) and now it's time to go take a shower and hopefully visit my m km and gm tonight. It's raining now and I love listening to it, but am thinking about my brother stuck in the blizzard in NY. If any of you are over there, please be careful. I'll try to respond more to ight, but I see there are 3 new pages of posts!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane.
It looks like DFL's Waves of the Atlantic? shawlette.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I found an interesting scarf/shawlette pattern but tracking it down is a bit tricky so I figure that I will post a picture & then if you like it you can download it.
> Here is a direct link to the pdf since you have to search in the blog a bit to find it.
> http://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9_-BKGqfUg4OEs5bkJpQzFyblU/view?pli=1


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sorry had to share.&#128158; Carmen just sent me this one of Jackson. I love how much he loves his hand knitted blankets. &#128158;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Ros, Jackson makes me smile. 

Tricia, I love your Valentine set.

Jane, Hearts all Around is in my library now.

off to knit on my SW.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous Tricia.💞


Thank you Ros.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> I know that LionBrand has a lot of toy animals, lions and tigers and bears and sheep etc. Try them. Here is a link to a knitted sheep dog.
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/KFAsheepdog.html?noImages=0


Thank you Chris. I will have a look. I find Lion Brand a site difficult to use now. Hard to get the instructions downloaded.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Sorry had to share.💞 Carmen just sent me this one of Jackson.


Gotta love him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...It looks like DFL's Waves of the Atlantic? shawlette.


I had to check that out (& download it)... Yes - they are similar - this one appears much simpler.

ETA: I am missing my 2 rows of RMT :-(


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, me too. I did pick out the yarn for the next one..
Sue


jscaplen said:


> ETA: I am missing my 2 rows of RMT :-(


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> This is the one I was looking for. A balloon bunny. They have other balloon animals too. It is basically knit in the round and stuffed as you go I believe. I wanted to try this in fun fur but never got around to it.
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0014.html?noImages=


I saw that on Ravely. It is cute. Got it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another time-limited freebie from Pam Jamelian:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teahouse-shawlette

Free for the first 24 hours onlyuntil 5:00 p.m. U.S. Pacific time on Tuesday, January 27th!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gotta love him.


I agree!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> You could just gently block them to be the same size. When she washes them that might change but you can blame that on her. ;-)
> I saw his today & thought of you. I think that the second one was already shared yesterday or the day before.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-all-around-washcloth
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/have-a-heart-5


Jane, thanks. I must have missed them. The second one looks like it has beads. Now I am thinking cozies. Got to quit thinking. No wonder it is so hard to finish a project. I can see this growing to be delivered at the last minute.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I found an interesting scarf/shawlette pattern but tracking it down is a bit tricky so I figure that I will post a picture & then if you like it you can download it.
> Here is a direct link to the pdf since you have to search in the blog a bit to find it.
> http://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9_-BKGqfUg4OEs5bkJpQzFyblU/view?pli=1


Jane that is cute and looks like it would be nice to wear in the spring.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Yes, me too. I did pick out the yarn for the next one...


I finally kicked myself over to WalMart & picked up a big ball of muted yellow. My mother taught me to be frugal (don't anyone mention anything about my stash!!) so I couldn't see buying the small skein for $2+ for one cloth when I could get 10 cloths for about $1 each. 
The only other solid colours that they had were very dark so I figured that they would lose their colour more noticeably. I will probably be sick to death of it by the time the February one is done. Won't be too, too bad since I plan on gifting them.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Tricia- what a lovely dishcloth! I love the color with the specks. I agree with you about why older people take a while to respond. I am 31, can I use the explanation for myself? Lol!
> Thank you for sharing about your parents. Your life on the farm sounds grand to me, even if it isn't by today's standards. It's what I hope for when I leave the city, though it is very different from the suburban life I was raised in. Hats funny that your mom would raise the hem of your skirts. Nowadays mom's only want to (and should) lower them!


Natures Champion, yes you can use the slower response theory.
Mom was current fashion conscious. Hem lines were going up. I hated it when hems got above mid-calf. My legs were slim and pretty. Higher they were thick and heavy (from the farm work, inherited . . .) I didn't like how they looked. Funny part is in everything else it was enhance the good points and camouflage the bad. She stopped at the knee.

Both parents had and taught good work ethics, treating others with respect and discipline. I had a neighbor tell me the other day to not worry about our shared fence, Dad had been so good about taking care of it when he was able. Little did he know it was to keep our cows home!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

One year I bought a cone in the Christmas red,white and green and knit dishcloths till they were coming out my ears and gave a lot for gifts. I think I still have a couple upstairs in my linen closet. My next one will probably be in a denim blue, although I do have some burgundy cotton from Hobby Lobby. I wonder if a heart for February would just be too obvious?

Sue

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I finally kicked myself over to WalMart & picked up a big ball of muted yellow. My mother taught me to be frugal (don't anyone mention anything about my stash!!) so I couldn't see buying the small skein for $2+ for one cloth when I could get 10 cloths for about $1 each.
> The only other solid colours that they had were very dark so I figured that they would lose their colour more noticeably. I will probably be sick to death of it by the time the February one is done. Won't be too, too bad since I plan on gifting them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> After I finished up the mini-charting project, my fingers had become accustomed to working with the small thread so I decided it was time to knit a curtain for one of my front room windows. So while the last thread was going on, I was "noodling" just what I wanted the curtain to look like, etc. Lots and lots of swatches -- mostly failures, but by a few days ago I had put together the swatch in the picture below. The pink band is done with size 10 on US 1.5 needles and the middle band is done with size 20 on same needles. With a few more tweeks (mostly adding a stitch here or there to delineate pattern changes), I've decided that the middle band will work for the purpose. The window is 45"x58" -- so it is a biggie. I think that if I do 4 times the middle panel that will be sufficient ease. I've already started the casing which I'm doing in a double knit and with 2 strands of thread. I want the casing to be dense. I've also decided to work the curtain from the top down.
> 
> So, I've embarked on a new project which will probably take me the better part of a year to do -- that's about 432 stitches in a row and probably 10 rows to the inch for the lace. I plan on checking dimensions etc as I go since I'm working top down. Sure hope this works. Have 25 balls @ 400 yrds each -- should have enough left over to tackle a tablecloth or something.
> 
> Don't you just love an adventure!!!!!


You are amazing! Good for you tackling this kind of project. It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's blocked photos. 💞


It's really lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I wonder if a heart for February would just be too obvious?


I was wondering that when you guessed a heart at the start of this one - if she'd have a heart for February - or maybe cupid...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous Tricia.💞


I agree!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I finally kicked myself over to WalMart & picked up a big ball of muted yellow. My mother taught me to be frugal (don't anyone mention anything about my stash!!) so I couldn't see buying the small skein for $2+ for one cloth when I could get 10 cloths for about $1 each.
> The only other solid colours that they had were very dark so I figured that they would lose their colour more noticeably. I will probably be sick to death of it by the time the February one is done. Won't be too, too bad since I plan on gifting them.


I got some yellow orange to make the illusion sunrise. I am probably going to get tired of making dishcloths unless the different designs help. Two rows a day isn't bad except for having the needles tied up.

Have you seen the 3 crosses? Maybe an Easter project. Anyone have a spare 5 days?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, I love your curtain swatch. You are really ambitious. I definitely want to see this project when done.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I found an interesting scarf/shawlette pattern but tracking it down is a bit tricky so I figure that I will post a picture & then if you like it you can download it.
> Here is a direct link to the pdf since you have to search in the blog a bit to find it.
> http://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9_-BKGqfUg4OEs5bkJpQzFyblU/view?pli=1


I really like that. Thanks again, Jane!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, are we ready to throw out these wild guesses right at the beginning? My DH held my cloth up beside the lampshade as that seemed to make the letters stand out more clearly. I know with some cloths I have seen I have found it hard to recognize what they were.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I was wondering that when you guessed a heart at the start of this one - if she'd have a heart for February - or maybe cupid...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sorry had to share.💞 Carmen just sent me this one of Jackson. I love how much he loves his hand knitted blankets. 💞


Great photo!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you Pam. It has been fun creating the coasters. I need at least 1 more just for the neighbors. Then if I make enough for the in-laws and outlaws I will not get done in time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I had to check that out (& download it)... Yes - they are similar - this one appears much simpler.
> 
> ETA: I am missing my 2 rows of RMT :-(


I am, too! Mine is finished but very difficult to read as the yarn was really variegated. Oh well. Next time I'll use a plain yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Another time-limited freebie from Pam Jamelian:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teahouse-shawlette
> 
> Free for the first 24 hours onlyuntil 5:00 p.m. U.S. Pacific time on Tuesday, January 27th!


Thanks again, Jane!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the glimpses into your lives. Isn't it amazing how people can influence us to do good things? It is such a pleasure to "meet" you all. I am so glad we are here. 

More patterns added to my stash. Thank you very much!!! :thumbup:

Belle, your curtain project is going to be beautiful!!! What an accomplishment that will be. :thumbup:

It is fun to see the dishcloths come together. Mine is ecru and speckled also. I was hoping the balloon string would turn into a skid mark for a dancing snowman. That would have been fun, but probably would take up too much space. Maybe that will be a future cloth.  The lettering might show a little more with an angle change of the camera and lighting. They are all looking good!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh, I forgot your mini-Ashton, Ros. I'm sorry! It is looking so good after you blocked it, and I thought it looked good before you did.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the coasters Tricia. Are they cotton or some other material? Sorry if you mentioned that before, my mind is filling up and the searches take longer  (yep, gonna use that one too)

My mother tried knitting but never did much with it. There is an oft told story about her first attempt at baby booties. Apparently she kept knitting and the bootie became an over-the-knee sock, lol. She did learn how to make basic mittens though. And since we had a fireplace we needed lots of replacement mittens. Leave a mitten too close to dry and it will catch fire.

Ack, more patterns! I will never live long enough!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Well, are we ready to throw out these wild guesses right at the beginning? ...


Okay - you say Heart & I'll say Cupid.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ah! not something that happens with ours all being grass fed.


all cattle I have ever seen or been around are grass fed too... I have never seen caged cattle.. but it sounds terrible.. I just can't quite picture how that would work.. because if a cow is in close quarters and goes down it is very dangerous for her.. and most won't get back up and will get trampled..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that is true Belle but I love the look of stockinette... I think my way of doing my curtains will be the only way to get hand made lace curtains.. that will be with doily's. I love knitting and crocheting them I just need to make myself make one a week or so until I have a few hundred LOL

Tricia I like those very much.. it sounds like they will be useful too.. 

Great picture of Jackson!! what a cutie... 

I love all the links.. the one in the snow is so pretty!!

My Mom was an avid knitter, crocheter, and seamstress.. she made most all our clothes and when us girls got old enough she showed us how to make our own.. gosh that was back in the '60's when color was everything... I had some pretty crazy one of a kind clothes.. I taught myself to alter the patterns so I had hip hugger pants and those peasant shirts with all kinds of crazy embroidery.. I was terrible at embroidery so it was very bold and I loved it! I wish I had kept some of those clothes.. not that they would fit but just to look back and see..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> all cattle I have ever seen or been around are grass fed too... I have never seen caged cattle.. but it sounds terrible.. I just can't quite picture how that would work.. because if a cow is in close quarters and goes down it is very dangerous for her.. and most won't get back up and will get trampled..


It would be a very unnatural way for a cow- and they in my experience are far too intelligent an animal to be treated that way. Although in parts of the US winter shelter would be a bit vital, I would think.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ros, Jackson makes me smile.
> 
> Tricia, I love your Valentine set.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev, me too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Gotta love him.


Yes we do Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree!


Thanks Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's really lovely!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photo!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Oh, I forgot your mini-Ashton, Ros. I'm sorry! It is looking so good after you blocked it, and I thought it looked good before you did.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I found an interesting scarf/shawlette pattern but tracking it down is a bit tricky so I figure that I will post a picture & then if you like it you can download it.
> Here is a direct link to the pdf since you have to search in the blog a bit to find it.
> http://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9_-BKGqfUg4OEs5bkJpQzFyblU/view?pli=1


Beautiful. Thanks for the link!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Great picture of Jackson!! what a cutie...


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I was looking for a little toy for the kids in church. ...


This is cute:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-chick-in-egg


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Love the coasters Tricia. Are they cotton or some other material? Sorry if you mentioned that before, my mind is filling up and the searches take longer  (yep, gonna use that one too)
> 
> My mother tried knitting but never did much with it. There is an oft told story about her first attempt at baby booties. Apparently she kept knitting and the bootie became an over-the-knee sock, lol. She did learn how to make basic mittens though. And since we had a fireplace we needed lots of replacement mittens. Leave a mitten too close to dry and it will catch fire.
> 
> Ack, more patterns! I will never live long enough!


they are made with cotton - peaches & cream. I wanted them to absorb moisture and maybe be used for lids like pot holders if desired.

Jane is sure good at finding patterns. No need to worry about the patterns I lost. I have a new collection.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This is cute:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-chick-in-egg


Yes it is. Did you find a pattern? All I found was the picture and comments on her product page.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that is going to be lovely and adventure.Iisn't (knitting) life a joy!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> It's blocked photos. 💞


Lovely. I think I want a teddy now!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> It's blocked photos. 💞


Lovely. I think I want a teddy now! OOPS my finger shook :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> ah! not something that happens with ours all being grass fed.


I try to have grass fed butter and we are told to choose New Zealand :thumbup: 
I do have raw goats milk which can only be sold here at the "farm gate" with out a licence.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I found an interesting scarf/shawlette pattern but tracking it down is a bit tricky so I figure that I will post a picture & then if you like it you can download it.
> Here is a direct link to the pdf since you have to search in the blog a bit to find it.
> http://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9_-BKGqfUg4OEs5bkJpQzFyblU/view?pli=1


That is very pretty. It was easy to find. A great job you made of it. Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I try to have grass fed butter and we are told to choose New Zealand :thumbup:
> I do have raw goats milk which can only be sold here at the "farm gate" with out a licence.


I am not sure what our goats are eating but I've never been able to take the strong taste of the milk. Equally not especially fond of goat's cheeses- I wonder if it is just an acquired taste?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Sorry had to share.💞 Carmen just sent me this one of Jackson. I love how much he loves his hand knitted blankets. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure what our goats are eating but I've never been able to take the strong taste of the milk. Equally not especially fond of goat's cheeses- I wonder if it is just an acquired taste?


Our goats milk has a lovely mild taste. People keep telling me that it smells/tastes strongly but our doesn't. I like their goats cheese too but some of the shop's goats' cheese is...well :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Our goats milk has a lovely mild taste. People keep telling me that it smells/tastes strongly but our doesn't. I like their goats cheese too but some of the shop's goats' cheese is...well :thumbdown:


Common sense tells me a lot is what they are eating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time for me to head through and try to rest again!

Still pondering the influences that shaped me.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Our goats milk has a lovely mild taste. People keep telling me that it smells/tastes strongly but our doesn't. I like their goats cheese too but some of the shop's goats' cheese is...well :thumbdown:


I think it is the male goats themselves that I find particularly stinky. Where goats milk is really unappealing might be due to hormones from being in close quarters with the males? I never liked goats milk either.

And the cows in the US are kept in such close quarters that they do fall and get trampled or get broken legs, etc. and nothing is done to take care of it. I have seen videos that would make your stomach turn on how animals are farmed in the US - if you could call it farmed. I don't even want to think about it any more right now. Perhaps Tanya will come up with a link to one of those for the adventurous and strong of stomach.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thanks, I love it too.
> Interesting about pasteurized milk. It became illegal to sell non-pasteurized milk here when I was a teen (I think). I know we sold fresh milk to family and dad quit saying we couldn't any more because of FDA. I've not been able to use milk since we quit milking and had fresh milk.


There is actually a fairly sinister fight led by the FDA against raw milk products. Several farmers have been raided by the FDA quite dramatically and militaristically. One Mo farmer, a small family operation had the FDA and every uniformed worker including the Post Office show up on the farm with heavy weapons drawn. The farmer in his overalls and his wife and kids were standing there dumbfounded by this invasion. The FDA stole $30,000.00 of milk and even raided the family's personal refrigerator. This is pure terrorism this event occurred about 2-3 yrs ago I think. Last year an Amish farmer was similarly raided. Health food stores are often treated to the same kind of treatments. It is all terrorism designed to destroy economic livelihoods and scare the crap out of people seeking to live healthier lifestyles. This list of these operations is long and growing.

OTH, there are organizations working to make raw milk legal. The science is clearly on the this side of the issue and our health. Just this a.m. I received a post from one such organization and I am copying their blurb about themselves from the bottom of their post:

Farm-to-Consumer Legal Defense Fund, a 501(c)(4) nonprofit, defends the rights and broadens the freedoms of family farms and artisan food producers while protecting consumer access to raw milk and nutrient-dense foods. Learn more About Us or check out the FTCLDF 2013 Summary.

I get raw milk down the road as very small family farm. It is amazing how long it will last in the refrig before turning and even then it is only sour and still usable. FYI, I sometimes can even get unwashed organic eggs from them if I time my visit right. Unwashed eggs do not have to refrigerated at all as their is a bacterial coating that protects the eggs. Ever wonder by chicken eggs don't spoil while the hen sits on them with all that body heat?

Belle--your new lace project is a wonderful challenge. I admire your long term perseverance in completing such a project.

I awoke and found all these pages to read. So am skimming thru now. Plenty of time today as prediction is we will be snowed in. Chris are you outside the center of this storm? Couldn't quite tell on the map. Sure hope they are wrong with their predictions.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good question... we raised cows for about 10 years and I never read or heard about them either..


CAFO is the acronym for larger corporate commercial farming. It is not a positive name.

Here is a brief link: http://www.cafothebook.org

Anyone who reads about US agriculture is aware of the term, but everyone is aware of the larger corporate farms--just not clearly enough.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/deborah-frank

Her patterns are 50% off for a short time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> No. Not yet. All I have ever seen was more difficult than I can do. My sense of balance is bad and I have never been flexible.


I have balance issues, too, due to structural problems in my feet. They have affected me most of my life. I have done various forms of exercise that require adjustments due to such limitations but find that working slowly improvement does occur. Pilates was also very beneficial to me a few yrs ago and it taught me some interesting things about my body which I still employ for strength and flexibility. That teacher just about demanded I get Rolfing massage to loosen up some chronically tight/contracted tendons. It really did help a lot. We are about the same age, so I am not speaking as one with a young body.

Some of the exercises I do are floor stretches; others can be done sitting. These physical systems have a great deal of flexibility in how to do them.

I suspect some of your balance may be due to your problem with vertigo. Don't know how long you have had that. But it is a workable situation. If you can find a practitioner with sensitivity to your needs, it would/could be very helpful to get you going.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Well...it just happened --> the doily I scanned ended halfway through row 17...and I had my Mom check out the thread size. It is a size 20 crochet thread with a Boye steel crochet hook 13 stitching the loops.

I have some size 30 crochet cotton that I'm going to work with a 14 Boye hook. Picture pending. On to finishing my socks before my birthday next month.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> And the cows in the US are kept in such close quarters that they do fall and get trampled or get broken legs, etc. and nothing is done to take care of it. I have seen videos that would make your stomach turn on how animals are farmed in the US - if you could call it farmed. I don't even want to think about it any more right now. Perhaps Tanya will come up with a link to one of those for the adventurous and strong of stomach.


Chris -- What you are saying about cows may be true in places, particularly on the East Coast, but out here in the West, it isn't. Out here our land is sparsely covered with vegetation so it takes many acres to feed just one cow. In fact, it isn't unusual to estimate a herd's size based on the acreage (owned and leased) of the ranch. In my particular area, it takes more than 80 acres for 1 cow. And while cows may be fenced (barbed wire fencing), that fencing is merely a "suggestion" to a cow. If they take a notion to go somewhere else, they do. This country is designated as "Open Range" which means that cows/livestock have the right-of-way on all roadways. You hit one with a car and you just bought yourself an animal. The driver has to pay for the animal.

So while I agree that many animal practices are horrific, to claim that it is a common practice in the US is misleading.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I am getting ads on LP this morning for Locally Raised Meat. 

My kitties who have never bothered me when I am knitting are very interested in my SW with it's long bit of yarn covered in beads and the sliding down of the beads.  I have to be really careful. I started setting the yarn on the floor to slide the beads. Keeping it all on my lap and table now. 

Kaixixang, looking forward to the new doily.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Chris -- What you are saying about cows may be true in places, particularly on the East Coast, but out here in the West, it isn't. Out here our land is sparsely covered with vegetation so it takes many acres to feed just one cow. In fact, it isn't unusual to estimate a herd's size based on the acreage (owned and leased) of the ranch. In my particular area, it takes more than 80 acres for 1 cow. And while cows may be fenced (barbed wire fencing), that fencing is merely a "suggestion" to a cow. If they take a notion to go somewhere else, they do. This country is designated as "Open Range" which means that cows/livestock have the right-of-way on all roadways. You hit one with a car and you just bought yourself an animal. The driver has to pay for the animal.
> 
> So while I agree that many animal practices are horrific, to claim that it is a common practice in the US is misleading.


this is true Belle... We had open range in Wheeler and Malheur county all the cattle were raised in the fields... I am going to guess here int the Pacific Northwest we care a bit more about animal rights.. oh heck face it we are advocates for just about every cause that goes around... LOL but I love it here.. and I think Oregon does a great job. 
I remember one time when we had just moved to the country.. I needed to go to the store. It was quite a drive and I was just going along enjoying the countryside and there were 2 big Black Angus bulls in the road.. they were as big as my car!! I just kept driving.. instink told me not to stop and wait for them to do what ever they wanted...  also when the cowboy's would move their heards.. most would truck them but some old timers moved them down the road.. I got caught in that mess too... they told me to put it in Granny gear and just keep on moving they will move out of the way! and they did but oh my gosh I was scared... me a city girl taking on the country life has many wonderful memories..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I am getting ads on LP this morning for Locally Raised Meat.
> 
> My kitties who have never bothered me when I am knitting are very interested in my SW with it's long bit of yarn covered in beads and the sliding down of the beads.  I have to be really careful. I started setting the yarn on the floor to slide the beads. Keeping it all on my lap and table now.
> 
> Kaixixang, looking forward to the new doily.


Mine is the same Bev.. she couldn't care less about my knitting.. she gets annoyed when the yarn drapes over her ears.. (cat has to be in my lap if I am sitting) but this pretty white fuzzy yarn I am using now, she loves!! and I have to watch her closely.. isn't it funny how they know the differences in our yarns and projects.  dogs on the other hand couldn't care less... and the puppy has not gotten into my yarn for a long time    I knew he would grow out of it.. Makes me sad I just realized he is almost 2 and not a puppy anymore.. but he is so tiny that he will always be a puppy to me..

In the weightloss site I joined there is a team called 'Ravelry Lovers' and lots of patterns and ideas in there too  there is a stash buster starting in March. I am going to do the afghan that was shared here in the beginning of this week or end of last week.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

We have had some nasty reports of the weather out east. I sure hope everyone is warm and safe.

Bev, those kitties can be stinkers sometimes.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Well...it just happened --> the doily I scanned ended halfway through row 17...and I had my Mom check out the thread size. It is a size 20 crochet thread with a Boye steel crochet hook 13 stitching the loops.
> 
> I have some size 30 crochet cotton that I'm going to work with a 14 Boye hook. Picture pending. On to finishing my socks before my birthday next month.


I think that would blend perfectly although you may want to experiment.. I am thinking your going much smaller.. maybe keep the 13 hook and see how that works.. you are so good with your crocheting I am sure you will see what needs done in just a few rows.. I look forward to seeing your finished doily


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Chris -- What you are saying about cows may be true in places, particularly on the East Coast, but out here in the West, it isn't. Out here our land is sparsely covered with vegetation so it takes many acres to feed just one cow. In fact, it isn't unusual to estimate a herd's size based on the acreage (owned and leased) of the ranch. In my particular area, it takes more than 80 acres for 1 cow. And while cows may be fenced (barbed wire fencing), that fencing is merely a "suggestion" to a cow. If they take a notion to go somewhere else, they do. This country is designated as "Open Range" which means that cows/livestock have the right-of-way on all roadways. You hit one with a car and you just bought yourself an animal. The driver has to pay for the animal.
> 
> So while I agree that many animal practices are horrific, to claim that it is a common practice in the US is misleading.


Our part of the country is similar to Belle's. Most farmers around our area have a "light" hand with livestock and do not abuse them and have care and concern for their health and well being. Sensationalism sells. It is frustrating for all people raising livestock to be painted with the same brush a probably a few bad apples.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I remember one time when we had just moved to the country.. I needed to go to the store. It was quite a drive and I was just going along enjoying the countryside and there were 2 big Black Angus bulls in the road.. they were as big as my car!! I just kept driving.. instink told me not to stop and wait for them to do what ever they wanted...  also when the cowboy's would move their heards.. most would truck them but some old timers moved them down the road.. I got caught in that mess too... they told me to put it in Granny gear and just keep on moving they will move out of the way! and they did but oh my gosh I was scared... me a city girl taking on the country life has many wonderful memories..


Ronie -- Where I live, most of the local ranchers move their cattle by road -- that is, about 80-200 cows/calves/bulls at a time moving up the road to new pasture. Typically, trucked animals are on their way to market. I refer to the challenge of driving through these herds as a "cow commute" reminiscent of the terminology that was used in the mid-West for "snow commutes." You just slow down and remember that they have the right-of-way. I've often been thankful that I don't have a convertible car -- can you imagine having one of those wonderfully big beasts drooling on your head!!!! I always chuckle at the thought. The best, is when there are very young calves with the herd. They haven't learned the ropes yet, and are very unpredictable, but as with all babies, just full of life and spunk. I have to admit that I love being able to be so up-close-and-personal with the animals. For those of us you were/are primarily city dwellers, the size of a mature cow is BIG and the bulls are even bigger. Females continue growing throughout their lives and a 12-15 year old easily dwarfs a small passenger car.

I've lived in this area for soon to be 16 years and with constant explosure, I've come to see the difference in the quality of the animals. Even without looking at brands or ear tags, it is pretty easy to tell one ranchers animals from another. What was shocking to me when I first arrived was to realize that some ranchers treat their animals without sympathy while others are very caring. I guess that is true in all walks of life, but hard to be around when it involves animals. I hope that I never become so jaded that I forget to treat living creatures with kindness and respect.

And if you've never had the opportunity to feed a baby calf -- try to do so. Go to a petting zoo or where ever. It is a wonderful experience and you get to touch, smell and see them very close up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle/Ronie--I think you misread my comments and Chris's. The common practice is CAFO with large corporate farms. You are talking about small farmers who still graze and move their small herds. I see small farmers here doing the same thing. They rent fields for grazing. I have such a field right down the road from my house. It is the large corporations that use a model based on 'efficiency' which is abusive to the animals, people and the environment. I will send a couple of links shortly.

As previously noted and discovered on a link I read this a.m. The Agribiz corporate lobby is pushing for a congressional bill that would ban the documenting of CAFO farm practices. It is a nasty bill totally designed to keep such practices and their consequences hidden from public awareness. Obviously there are many people in the pubic that oppose such practices for a variety of reasons, all of which are valid.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle/Ronie--the common practice is CAFO with large corporate farms. You are talking about small farmers who still graze and move their small herds.


Tanya -- I suspect we are dealing with regional perspectives. In my part of the West, ranchers vary from small (200-500 head) to very large (literally thousands of cattle). It is hard to corporatize (if that is a word) the open-range cattle business. The corporations that are here basically have bought up smaller ranches (typically when there was no family succession), but they manage them using the same procedures of pasture migration, etc. Feed is too expensive to place animals in confined pastures and "force feed" them. In fact, the usual practice is to range-feed animals, and then sell them at market to feed-lot operators who then move them into confined spaces and feed them rich food sources (typically pellets) to fatten for the meat packer market. The ranchers almost never sell directly to the butcher market. But some of the feed lots are operated by the meat packers.

The largest ranchers still have to handle their herds in small numbers because the West is no longer truly "open." So the practice of moving from one pasture to another is still done in relatively small lots. Some ranchers move the cattle further distances than is possible to walk or because of settled areas and in those cases, the animals are trucked -- usually not more than 60-80 animals per truck. And with the cost of fuel, that is a large expense. There is no doubt that the rancher today pays as much attention to tax codes, operating expenses, investments, etc as a corporate entity. From the outside looking in, it just seems to be a natural cycle. Don't be fooled -- these ranchers are business men and women and if they don't pay attention to business concerns, they go bankrupt.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Jane is sure good at finding patterns. No need to worry about the patterns I lost. I have a new collection.


This has ben my motivating factor.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Yes it is. Did you find a pattern? All I found was the picture and comments on her product page.


Yes - the standard line is thre:
"This pattern is available as a free Ravelry download."
I just clicked on that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...dogs on the other hand couldn't care less...


I have seen pictures posted of people knitting with their dogs in their laps but my dog is not very affectionate & pays no mind to my knitting. However, I was knitting an afghan for my son & when it got really long, I let it sit on the floor as I was working on it. Tango thought that it was for him & curled up in it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just noticed that yesterday was Australia Day - hope Ros & any other LPers from there had a good a celebration.
From what I read, February 6th must be the equivalent in New Zealand.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until Jan 28 - crocheted cowl:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/journeyer

This one is knit & corcheted & is free until January 30th or 500 downloads:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zip-zip-cowl


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Our part of the country is similar to Belle's. Most farmers around our area have a "light" hand with livestock and do not abuse them and have care and concern for their health and well being. Sensationalism sells. It is frustrating for all people raising livestock to be painted with the same brush a probably a few bad apples.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's a MKAL that is free until Feb. 13th.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heather-of-kintyre

...just incase someone doesn't have enough to do. 

As a farmer's wife with cattle, I need to say that it is the select few who abuse their livestock that make the rest look bad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just noticed that yesterday was Australia Day - hope Ros & any other LPers from there had a good a celebration.
> From what I read, February 6th must be the equivalent in New Zealand.


Otherwise known as Waitangi Day, in commemoration of the signing of the Treaty of Waitangi, but I best not get started on my opinion of that one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...heather-of-kintyre
> ...just incase someone doesn't have enough to do...


I have downloaded it but it requires 2 colours - I'll wait & see some of the WIPs, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... but I best not get started on my opinion of that one.


Oops - I might have opened up a can of worms. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oops - I might have opened up a can of worms. ;-)


I am not sure if we are supposed to get political?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my January RMT.
She said that she'd post the February one a little early, so if someone finds it, please let us know. She also said that she'd post the first 5 days but I am going to stick to the 2 rows per day formula. I quite enjoyed that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure if we are supposed to get political?


I dont think so.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, that looks good. What is the yarn?

I checked it out earlier, but nothing yet. Depends what is meant by a little early, one day, three or four. Guess will just have to check regularly the next few days. I liked the 2 rows per day too.

Sue

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my January RMT.
> She said that she'd post the February one a little early, so if someone finds it, please let us know. She also said that she'd post the first 5 days but I am going to stick to the 2 rows per day formula. I quite enjoyed that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that looks good. What is the yarn?...


Thanks - better in a solid, though.
It is Bernat Handicrafter - Potpourri ombre. It is a pretty colourway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, my, look at this - free Orenburg shawl pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triangular-kerchief-alatyr-star

ETA: This is interesting, too:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bellflower-lace-scarf-2


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that looks good. What is the yarn?
> 
> I checked it out earlier, but nothing yet. Depends what is meant by a little early, one day, three or four. Guess will just have to check regularly the next few days. I liked the 2 rows per day too.
> 
> ...


I'm with you both - I prefer the 2 rows a day. It's really easy to fit them in with other things going on.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I particularly like the first one. The second one, because of its shape reminds me in some ways of SweaterBabe's scarf, that I have still to finish.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oh, my, look at this - free Orenburg shawl pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triangular-kerchief-alatyr-star
> 
> ETA: This is interesting, too:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bellflower-lace-scarf-2


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my, look at this - free Orenburg shawl pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triangular-kerchief-alatyr-star
> 
> ETA: This is interesting, too:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bellflower-lace-scarf-2


Those are both great patterns, Jane! Thanks once again for feeding my addiction!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

She really keeps us going. I am never going to get to do so many of these beautiful patterns, but it is great to have them for that one day you are looking for a new one to knit, and one of these downloaded ones will be It, just begging to be knit.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Those are both great patterns, Jane! Thanks once again for feeding my addiction!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> She really keeps us going. I am never going to get to do so many of these beautiful patterns, but it is great to have them for that one day you are looking for a new one to knit, and one of these downloaded ones will be It, just begging to be knit.
> 
> Sue


That's exactly right, Sue. I really should go through all the patterns I've collected and try to figure out which ones I will realistically get to. A project for another day!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Jane. I particularly like the first one.


I thought that was lovely. Perhaps I'll use my white cashmere....


> The second one, because of its shape reminds me in some ways of SweaterBabe's scarf, that I have still to finish....


I found the start of SB's scarf long & tedious but once I got into the main section, I found that it went really quickly - I guess I was more used to the mohair. I know that it got interrupted with your trip - sometimes hard to get back to things.
This is more solid than SB's, though. Nice for Christmas - maybe with beads on the bell.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... I am never going to get to do so many of these beautiful patterns, but it is great to have them for that one day you are looking for a new one to knit, and one of these downloaded ones will be It, just begging to be knit.


That is how I feel. A girl has to have options!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Well...it just happened --> the doily I scanned ended halfway through row 17...and I had my Mom check out the thread size. It is a size 20 crochet thread with a Boye steel crochet hook 13 stitching the loops.
> 
> I have some size 30 crochet cotton that I'm going to work with a 14 Boye hook. Picture pending. On to finishing my socks before my birthday next month.





Ronie said:


> I think that would blend perfectly although you may want to experiment.. I am thinking your going much smaller.. maybe keep the 13 hook and see how that works.. you are so good with your crocheting I am sure you will see what needs done in just a few rows.. I look forward to seeing your finished doily.


I put the size 13 hook with the size 20 ecru thread in a baggy. I'm talking about starting another size 30 white thread doily with the size 14 hook. I'm not mixing up thread size if I can help it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle, et al--I feel that there is some defensiveness ongoing over the idea of CAFO agriculture and that you have misunderstood me. So let me say that I have no wish to offend anyone here. Further, nothing I said criticizes small scale farming or farming that works in conjunction with nature and its cycles. For that matter I am a big supporter of agriculture: it is what feeds the nation.

I am sorry that people don't seem to understand the nature of CAFO agriculture and how much of the countries food it controls--the vase majority of it. Beef and dairy cow agriculture is only a piece of the picture. CAFO's are all over the country, not particularly in the east as you suggest. For that matter I believe most of it is in the south and mid west regions. NYS is a big agricultural state in case you don't know. It is the second biggest apple state, 2nd to Washington. It also produces enormous amounts of corn and sunflowers and garlic. The dairy farms in my region have pretty much been done in in the last 20 yrs. I believe the national stats are something like 1 family farm goes out of business every day. Corporate farming has taken over most of agriculture, particularly pushing monoculture for fuel and animal feed. It was/is solely corporate interests that pushed for GMO alfalfa, the major animal feed when alfalfa is one of the most disease resistant crops and is easy to grow.

I do wonder if you are thinking of people like PETA which makes a lot of noise with the goal of destroying all animal farming and pet owning. I don't think they represent the majority of people who are environmentally concerned and work to expose the large corporate farm abuses of animals and the environment. It seems that you are not familiar with the information that Chris and I have put out here. You might want to learn more about what is happening in the industry as it affects us all. Better prepared with knowledge than taken by surprise. My comments about raw milk are just part of the movement in agricultural power circles to remove organics and sustainable farming and place it all under the chemical control of a few. Please understand that I am not being hostile or confrontative but do know a lot of what is going on in this field.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I put the size 13 hook with the size 20 ecru thread in a baggy. I'm talking about starting another size 30 white thread doily with the size 14 hook. I'm not mixing up thread size if I can help it!


Oh ok!!! I was thinking you were..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh that bellflower scarf is stunning.. so is the shawl... 

I am going to step in and say it got started because we didn't know what CAFO meant. I also came across like it was a common practice here in the US. I want all of you outside the US to know that it is not.. and I know several large operations that do not practice this with cattle.. but I have heard stories of this going on with Poultry. I would hope that there would be moves to change this.. 

I am going to go and put a good movie on and knit until my boy gets here.. then we are going clear out the attic. My plan is to find alternate places for all the stuff in the pantry and to fill my pantry with home canned foods 

Oh and Sue your washcloth turned out great!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Two more patterns added to my library! They are beautiful and unique. :thumbup:

Sue, your washcloth looks a whole lot like my not quite finished one. 

P.S.: Happy Sorting and Organizing, Ronie!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Common sense tells me a lot is what they are eating.


I would agree. I know when the wild onions came up we could smell and taste it in our cows milk. Yuck! At other times of the year milk would taste different but not sure what the "girls" were eating besides grass.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I would agree. I know when the wild onions came up we could smell and taste it in our cows milk. Yuck! At other times of the year milk would taste different but not sure what the "girls" were eating besides grass.


I always knew in Rotorua, when the Town Supply cows had gone onto Silage or Turnips.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Chris -- What you are saying about cows may be true in places, particularly on the East Coast, but out here in the West, it isn't. Out here our land is sparsely covered with vegetation so it takes many acres to feed just one cow. In fact, it isn't unusual to estimate a herd's size based on the acreage (owned and leased) of the ranch. In my particular area, it takes more than 80 acres for 1 cow. And while cows may be fenced (barbed wire fencing), that fencing is merely a "suggestion" to a cow. If they take a notion to go somewhere else, they do. This country is designated as "Open Range" which means that cows/livestock have the right-of-way on all roadways. You hit one with a car and you just bought yourself an animal. The driver has to pay for the animal.
> 
> So while I agree that many animal practices are horrific, to claim that it is a common practice in the US is misleading.


Belle and Chris, it is similar here. It is figured about 8-10 acres per cow. My cattle free range. Some cattle respect fences but some do not. One bull I had, 1,800 pounds, could jump a fence like a deer and not touch a wire. He jumped a 5' fence on a 2' bank from the road from a standing position. That was 7' from a standing position, not running. Needless to say I sold him in a hurry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Belle and Chris, it is similar here. It is figured about 8-10 acres per cow. My cattle free range. Some cattle respect fences but some do not. One bull I had, 1,800 pounds, could jump a fence like a deer and not touch a wire. He jumped a 5' fence on a 2' bank from the road from a standing position. That was 7' from a standing position, not running. Needless to say I sold him in a hurry.


I am not surprised at your decision, Tricia!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my January RMT.
> She said that she'd post the February one a little early, so if someone finds it, please let us know. She also said that she'd post the first 5 days but I am going to stick to the 2 rows per day formula. I quite enjoyed that.


That looks good. Maybe blocking helped. Love the colors.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - the standard line is thre:
> "This pattern is available as a free Ravelry download."
> I just clicked on that.


Got it now. For some reason it didn't work yesterday, for me. Maybe my tablet took a break.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> That looks good. Maybe blocking helped. Love the colors.


Thanks - I didn't block it - just pinned the corners to lie flat.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Belle and Chris, it is similar here. It is figured about 8-10 acres per cow. My cattle free range. Some cattle respect fences but some do not. One bull I had, 1,800 pounds, could jump a fence like a deer and not touch a wire. He jumped a 5' fence on a 2' bank from the road from a standing position. That was 7' from a standing position, not running. Needless to say I sold him in a hurry.


Reminds me of a situation on a go's farm I lived on years ago. She about 4 hogs. The male was always getting out of the barn and letting the others out. We had 125 acres they could roam but he would make a beeline to the neighbors pristine lawn and in minutes would tear up the lawn with his snout. The neighbor, a racist and elitist man, was less than pleasant. The hog finally became the center piece of a slaughter and huge barbecue!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my, look at this - free Orenburg shawl pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triangular-kerchief-alatyr-star
> 
> ETA: This is interesting, too:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bellflower-lace-scarf-2


Jane -- tried to download, but only got the textual info -- no charts. What did I miss???


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Belle and Chris, it is similar here. It is figured about 8-10 acres per cow. My cattle free range. Some cattle respect fences but some do not. One bull I had, 1,800 pounds, could jump a fence like a deer and not touch a wire. He jumped a 5' fence on a 2' bank from the road from a standing position. That was 7' from a standing position, not running. Needless to say I sold him in a hurry.


When I first moved to PA there was a dairy farm down the road, in fact we let him use the 5 acres to grow food for the cows. I saw a baby in the birthing pasture that had just been born, looking all messy and bloody. I lived next to a small cattle farm, less than 20 cows. His acreage came up behind our property though the fence was straight back from the first edge of our land at the beginning of the creek. One summer day I was in the back yard and looked up to see the bull standing across from me less than 100 feet away I'd say. I slowly walked backwards to the house without looking up directly at the bull again and promptly called Gerry to let him know that his fence was down. I did not do any more yard work that day. I think we were in a drought ght that year and of course they wanted some fresh greenery as very little was left in their pasture. 
Further down the road was a camp. Every year at the end of summer they would put privacy screens across the fencing because it was being used by a nudist group. LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Jane -- tried to download, but only got the textual info -- no charts. What did I miss???


The charts are in the Russian version. There are English notes written into the charts.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Here's a MKAL that is free until Feb. 13th.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heather-of-kintyre
> 
> ...just incase someone doesn't have enough to do.
> ...


Toni, that is going to use a lot of yardage. But I may have to down load it just to have. Maybe I'll hit the lottery and have all the time in the world - though I doubt that. There are lots of other things I could be doing besides going to work every day.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I put the size 13 hook with the size 20 ecru thread in a baggy. I'm talking about starting another size 30 white thread doily with the size 14 hook. I'm not mixing up thread size if I can help it!


Kaixixang, my sister just showed me this pineapple starfish doily and I immediately thought of you. Giving you the direct link instead of through Ravelry. Hope you don't have this one yet. 
http://web.archive.org/web/20071225053054/www.ljccrochetdesigns.com/StarfishPinappleDoily.html


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> When I first moved to PA there was a dairy farm down the road, in fact we let him use the 5 acres to grow food for the cows. I saw a baby in the birthing pasture that had just been born, looking all messy and bloody. I lived next to a small cattle farm, less than 20 cows. His acreage came up behind our property though the fence was straight back from the first edge of our land at the beginning of the creek. One summer day I was in the back yard and looked up to see the bull standing across from me less than 100 feet away I'd say. I slowly walked backwards to the house without looking up directly at the bull again and promptly called Gerry to let him know that his fence was down. I did not do any more yard work that day. I think we were in a drought ght that year and of course they wanted some fresh greenery as very little was left in their pasture.
> Further down the road was a camp. Every year at the end of summer they would put privacy screens across the fencing because it was being used by a nudist group. LOL


one on the biggest problems is fencing across waterways. A hard rain brings brush and trash down the stream, tearing out fence. If it swings to allow stuff to pass the cattle can push it and pass to the other side.

Some breeds of bulls seem gentler that others but it is best to not trust any. My neighbor thought you could handle a calf as long as you kept it between you and the mother. She put him in the hospital. I was looking at a new born calf and a cow came over to me (not it's mother). I talked to her and called her by name. She put her head against my shoulder and pushed gently, then took the calf to it's mother, called her calf and all 4 went across the field. Herd boss and protector? Helping a first time mother? Whatever, I figured my herd was safe with her there.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Toni, that is going to use a lot of yardage. But I may have to down load it just to have. Maybe I'll hit the lottery and have all the time in the world - though I doubt that. There are lots of other things I could be doing besides going to work every day.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> She put her head against my shoulder and pushed gently, then took the calf to it's mother, called her calf and all 4 went across the field. Herd boss and protector? Helping a first time mother? Whatever, I figured my herd was safe with her there.


That maternal instinct is so strong.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> ETA: This is interesting, too:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bellflower-lace-scarf-2


Did anyone find charts for this one? I just happened to have found a great deal on a red tonal sock yarn yesterday...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love the Starfish Doily!!! I would love to make that one.. I have yet to do Pineapples!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Did anyone find charts for this one? I just happened to have found a great deal on a red tonal sock yarn yesterday...


Oh no... and it is such a cute pattern too.. I suppose it would be one of those that need to be made with out the chart.. unless someone wanted to tackle it


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> one on the biggest problems is fencing across waterways. A hard rain brings brush and trash down the stream, tearing out fence. If it swings to allow stuff to pass the cattle can push it and pass to the other side.
> 
> Some breeds of bulls seem gentler that others but it is best to not trust any. My neighbor thought you could handle a calf as long as you kept it between you and the mother. She put him in the hospital. I was looking at a new born calf and a cow came over to me (not it's mother). I talked to her and called her by name. She put her head against my shoulder and pushed gently, then took the calf to it's mother, called her calf and all 4 went across the field. Herd boss and protector? Helping a first time mother? Whatever, I figured my herd was safe with her there.


It seems I made a good decision then, to remove myself from the situation. 
Sweet that she pushed you gently to protect the baby and not try to harm you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, I love that Starfish doily. May have to do that one.  Thanks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh no... and it is such a cute pattern too.. I suppose it would be one of those that need to be made with out the chart.. unless someone wanted to tackle it


Hint, hint.  I would love to when I get this charting font program figured out. :/


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, there's a lot to respond to, so bare with me. I apologize if it is out of order or I missed something.



kathycam said:


> I second that. Such an interesting story and I would really like to hear about the regulations and process involved in the making of the Tallis.


Thanks for the support! am in the beginning stages and still have to make swatches of the material I am using, but it will be a lace triangularshawl. Traditionally, talitzim have stripes. This will have lace stripes. The center will be a diamonds and rose cluster panel with a contrasting leave lace boarder. The stripes are on both sides. To distinguish the top from the bottom, there will be another lace panel that will start halfway up the top of the leaf boarder and in the center. All of this will be on garter st background. I have the schematic and what laces I will use, but have to make swatches to see how many repeats, etc, and then have to chart out how to make everything match up. 
There are many rules. One it is must have four corners, and attached to these for corners there must be tztzit (fringes that must be certified for that purpose). I'm not sure on all the rules of what fibers it can be made out of, and am still waiting to hear back from my cousin who is studying to be a rabbi. There is a lot of differing information out there. What I am retain of Is it cannot be made of blends of different origins. So you can't mix plant with animal. It can be wool, silk, cotton, linen, etc. You can do wool/silk or cotton/linen, but it can't be wool/cotton. I think I am going to do it in a coton/linen blend (knitpicks lindy chain) so that my mom can wear it all year. She says they keep the synagogue pretty cool during the summer so I could do the knitpicks gloss fingerings (wool/silk), but I think for this pattern the sheen and texture of the yarn will really be best. There also must be something at the "top distinguishing it from the rest of the tallis. A lot of people put the brachah (blessing) one would say when they put on the tallis, but my mom knows it by heart and i would prefer no to sew anyfh ING on, so I will be a distinct lace pattern on mine.

Kittychris - thanks for sharing! Don't discount the time you spent with your mom in the basement as "fuzzy". One of the fondest memories I have of my father was of watching him do laundry. My older sister and I swear that my mom never did laundry, though she I sits she did. In fact, my last night a home I broke into tears bc I would never again walk downstairs to see my dad folding the last load of the day in his boxers. Lol!

Wanda - what a great memory with your aunt! And how wonderful that you were able to help her out. Not being able to drive myself, I know I will be eternally great Fulton those who cart me around! And those are the lessons that I think every parent should instill in their children. I know they were what I was raised on by my grandparents and pare ts. I'm afraid those lessons are lost today. One thing that particularly disturbs me about the way kids are being raised today is to not hear the word "no." What is this teaching them? I am very afraid for the future of society. I don't remember the last time I was somewhere that some one coming through the door held it open for ANYONE. I even have held it for some one in a wheelchair, and others rush ahead to get through beforeethem. I know others who have seen the same.

Ros-how cute is that!! Very precious!

Missmelba-thanks for sharing! That's so funny! I'll have to remember about the mittens. We don't have a fireplace right now, but I hope to have some type of open hearth when I get out of the city.

Ronie-sounds like you had a great time growing up with your mom! I wish you had kept your of clothes you made, I'd have you Sen them to me! Lol! Bright colors and bold embrpidery? Sounds right up my ally!



Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure what our goats are eating but I've never been able to take the strong taste of the milk. Equally not especially fond of goat's cheeses- I wonder if it is just an acquired taste?


I've never had goats milk, but I love goat cheese and feta cheese! Get ssome good humus and pita bread, sprinkle some crumbled goat cheese on it... mmmm... or some spinach, eggplant and feta pizza! I should make some! It may be an acquired taste, but I was raised on it. Ooh, or some tomatoes, onion, Kalamata olives, feta, and olive oil with some fresh basil. Now THAT sounds good!

Tamarque-IMHO, I think the FIA actually stands for Federal Department of ASSHOLES. Please excuse my language, but they are probably the most corrupt agency next to the IRS (irresponsible Rotten Snakes who are more concerned with tax rebates for corporations and auditing small businesses and individuals than they are collecting fair taxes). The FDA is more concerned about keeping us sick and dependent on pharmaceutical and processed, manufactured, chemical filled and genetically altered foods than allowing us to be independently healthy. Every move they make is to pump up corporate agriculture and pharma. Everyone knows better and WANTS things to change, but they refuse.

Living in cali, I have seen the grazing cows and am one of the few who actually appreciates the smell, but I know that a majority of livestock farms are not kept that way. The way our chickens and cows are kept are deplorable. We know that they are getting sick and that cows are not supposed to eat corn, but still buy meat from the companies with these practices. We turn a blind eye and somehow think it's not hurting us when it is. Our rivers are polluted from the runoff from these "farms" (more like concentration camps), and our meat is 4 times the size it should be. We are ingesting these hormones, which in no way shape or for are good for us.

Thanks for the info, I will definitel have be checking out that organization.

Are you still doing p Ilates? I have one of the pliable circles and love it. I haven't done them I n a wh I le, but need to start doing them with my "adopted mother" (dh best friend from high school dad and stepmother have adopted us. They are amazing people who I am very proud to call family. It's funn how how t u inge work out). Pirates also taught me so much about my body, and it is such an efficient excessive that even though I haven't done them in a while, my core is still very strong and i walk sraighter.

What you said about the bill agribiz is trying to pass is very scary. And now that "corporations are people", they may just get it passed uuuuggggh

Jscaplen-my dog will get ok n my lap all the time when I'm knitting, ad the pr ok blemishes is she is very affectionate. She has learned though (sometimes) to lay down right next to me. She has been kn ok we to lay on a jigger project I'm working on, and even some balls of yarn. I made the mistake of giving her one of the first flowers I did as a toy, so now she thinks all flowers are hers. Sometimes she'll grab a ball of yarn and walk off with it, but I get it back with no problem. Lucia she's not a slobbery dog! I do have to tell her a lot, "not now, mama's busy!" Sometimes she pouts and walks away, sometimes she jumps up next to me. Sometimes when she's next to me and wants to jump down she gets tangles I n my yarn. If my yarn is I n a bag on the floor and her daddy comes home, she runs right through it as if it were the tape at the end of the finish l Ine! Lol! Only it doesn't break like thst, so I have to drop my project and go after h r r. Not too bad bc I'm as excited to see her daddy as she is ;-)

That's all I've gotten through. I'm sorry if I missed anyone. Hopefully I'll have time to read and respond more tonight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...my sister just showed me this pineapple starfish doily ...


Nice - thanks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Did anyone find charts for this one?...


I don't think that there are any charts.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

TLL said:


> Hint, hint.  I would love to when I get this charting font program figured out. :/


CHARTING FONT PROGRAM?!?! WHAT HAVE I MISSED?! sorry, to yell, but I have a tendency to get very loud when I'm excited. My sibl I nags say I have "voice imodulation syndrome", I don't kn ok we if any of you watched SNL in the late 90's/early 00's, but Will Ferrell had a great sketch of a guy with such an afliction.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Hey, a question for those with more life experience than I - how do you cook/bake with children and not get frustrated? What do you have them do and what do you make sure not to have them do? I want to give Granny more to do, but the last time I had her help me cook she tried to stick her fingers down the mouth of the food processor to push down the veggies. We have a very small kitchen, and our oven hardly works. I can get very testy when cooking/baking, so I need to know any tricks you might have to stay calm. Any suggestions on what to bake that doesn't require an exact temp or time, or even jngredients? I know cookies are easy, thought you might have some ideas. Thanks!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hint, hint.  I would love to when I get this charting font program figured out. :/


That would be wonderful... I'll be in line for when that happens .. lets see after the first workshop there is another workshop so maybe some time this summer  Just in time to get Christmas knitting done! Just teasing with you of course.. but it would be nice if you were able to chart it.. it really is a very pretty scarf.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Hey, a question for those with more life experience than I - how do you cook/bake with children and not get frustrated? What do you have them do and what do you make sure not to have them do? I want to give Granny more to do, but the last time I had her help me cook she tried to stick her fingers down the mouth of the food processor to push down the veggies. We have a very small kitchen, and our oven hardly works. I can get very testy when cooking/baking, so I need to know any tricks you might have to stay calm. Any suggestions on what to bake that doesn't require an exact temp or time, or even jngredients? I know cookies are easy, thought you might have some ideas. Thanks!


Let me think about this... She I am sure has experience cooking so she could be a bit more advanced than a child. Maybe have her do the stirring, maybe make some soup.. Or bread! Make one of those rustic crusty roll breads that don't need to be perfect.. also if your oven goes too high it will be ok.. and I think too low would be alright it would just have to cook longer.. then once you get a basic dough figured out you can make them savory or sweet!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> CHARTING FONT PROGRAM?!?! WHAT HAVE I MISSED?! sorry, to yell, but I have a tendency to get very loud when I'm excited. My sibl I nags say I have "voice imodulation syndrome", I don't kn ok we if any of you watched SNL in the late 90's/early 00's, but Will Ferrell had a great sketch of a guy with such an afliction.


Last week, Belle gave us a lead on a free font, Kauri Knits. It is loaded with symbols for charting, but I am having a hard time getting the sizing to coordinate with my excel chart so I can fit a good sized pattern onto a page and still see it.

Here is the link to the page: http://sites.google.com/site/kauriknitsfont/home


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

CAUTION!! If you get too vigorous pushing your beads along on the yarn, you may run into a weak place in the yarn and end up with all your beads on the wrong side of the break. Yes, most of them were. I made a Magic Knot, then realized I would never get the beads over the knot.  So I am using my needle and picking them up off the yarn and pushing them carefully to the other side of the break. It will be a slow process. I will probably do a bit, knit a bit etc. Oh, well, lesson learned. 

I remember my mother cooking in the kitchen. One of my favorite memories is coming down Christmas morning and seeing her get out some mini pecan tarts out of the oven. I remember sitting at the diningroom table watching and listening to all the aunts and uncles talking and laughing. I got a good work ethic from my mom and dad-they were both workers. Got a bit of a type A from my Dad. And a good feeling of family from when we all gathered.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Let me think about this... She I am sure has experience cooking so she could be a bit more advanced than a child. Maybe have her do the stirring, maybe make some soup.. Or bread! Make one of those rustic crusty roll breads that don't need to be perfect.. also if your oven goes too high it will be ok.. and I think too low would be alright it would just have to cook longer.. then once you get a basic dough figured out you can make them savory or sweet!


Thanks Ronie! The bread is a great idea!! It's not the lack of experience that I'm worried about. Granny is 90 and had a stroke 2 years ago. Recently, her mental and physical abilities have gotten a bit, how should I put t his? More clumsy? Like worse this past week than normal. Even tonight she had the hardest time following a card game with my dh (her gs) that she taught all of us. She has never had trouble following lIke this. He had to walk her through every move. She has a doctor appointment tomorrow to see if it's another UTI.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

TLL said:


> Last week, Belle gave us a lead on a free font, Kauri Knits. It is loaded with symbols for charting, but I am having a hard time getting the sizing to coordinate with my excel chart so I can fit a good sized pattern onto a page and still see it.
> 
> Here is the link to the page: http://sites.google.com/site/kauriknitsfont/home


Thanks so much, Toni! You always come through!

and thank you, Belle, for initially posting it!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> CAUTION!! If you get too vigorous pushing your beads along on the yarn, you may run into a weak place in the yarn and end up with all your beads on the wrong side of the break. Yes, most of them were. I made a Magic Knot, then realized I would never get the beads over the knot.  So I am using my needle and picking them up off the yarn and pushing them carefully to the other side of the break. It will be a slow process. I will probably do a bit, knit a bit etc. Oh, well, lesson learned.
> 
> I remember my mother cooking in the kitchen. One of my favorite memories is coming down Christmas morning and seeing her get out some mini pecan tarts out of the oven. I remember sitting at the diningroom table watching and listening to all the aunts and uncles talking and laughing. I got a good work ethic from my mom and dad-they were both workers. Got a bit of a type A from my Dad. And a good feeling of family from when we all gathered.


Thanks for the tip! Sorry yo u had to learn that way. What are you making? I have designed a crochet shawl (at least swatches of it. I have to block to see if I want to use this hook size or a different one), and may want to use beads. I never have, so I have to do some research on how to place them where I would want them to go. I have tons of size 6 seed beads, and am using sport weight yarn. I'm guessing I will have to prestring however many I want to use? Oh, this is so much fun!! I love designing! I always wanted to be a designer, and always loved creating things; anything. I would take characters from whatever books we were reading in school and design clothes for them. This was long before I ever knew I had the ability to do it! I get my creativity and u n willingness to give up fr km my mom. She always had some project for us to do, and m h favorite place in the house was our "art closet", which was more like Harry potters room under the stairs than it was an actual closet. But it was FILLED with art supplies. My mom never knitted or crocheted, but she loves that I do. She even brags about me! Lol!

It sounds like we both got some great attributes from our parents.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> CAUTION!! If you get too vigorous pushing your beads along on the yarn, you may run into a weak place in the yarn and end up with all your beads on the wrong side of the break. Yes, most of them were. I made a Magic Knot, then realized I would never get the beads over the knot.  So I am using my needle and picking them up off the yarn and pushing them carefully to the other side of the break. It will be a slow process. I will probably do a bit, knit a bit etc. Oh, well, lesson learned.
> 
> I remember my mother cooking in the kitchen. One of my favorite memories is coming down Christmas morning and seeing her get out some mini pecan tarts out of the oven. I remember sitting at the diningroom table watching and listening to all the aunts and uncles talking and laughing. I got a good work ethic from my mom and dad-they were both workers. Got a bit of a type A from my Dad. And a good feeling of family from when we all gathered.


Thank you for the heads up on the bead location! I sure hope your yarn holds up with the shifting of the beads. :thumbup: (What a special time in your kitchen!  )

Some of us started the Shipwreck Shawl that we have had in our stashes for ever. You can find a link for the pattern in the Lace Party that I hosted Dec. 28 - Jan. 11. It was a challenge to get the new cast on figured out, but fun to knit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> I was looking at a new born calf and a cow came over to me (not it's mother). I talked to her and called her by name. She put her head against my shoulder and pushed gently, then took the calf to it's mother, called her calf and all 4 went across the field. Herd boss and protector? Helping a first time mother? Whatever, I figured my herd was safe with her there.


That is a lovely story. Quite made my morning


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that was a bad bead accident. I am so sorry :thumbdown: 
Note to Self be gentle with threaded beads.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, that was a bad bead accident. I am so sorry :thumbdown:
> Note to Self be gentle with threaded beads.


Norma, I am thinking that it would be ok not to put all the beads on the yarn and just have a few more knots. I have over a yard of beads on. It would be easier to handle with a foot of beads. I may to that. I am a little bit in a hurry. I want to get my SW on my long cable so I can open it up and see it better. 

Natures Champion, here's the link to the Shipwreck shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shipwreck-shawl


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Ok, there's a lot to respond to, so bare with me. I apologize if it is out of order or I missed something.
> 
> I've never had goats milk, but I love goat cheese and feta cheese! Get ssome good humus and pita bread, sprinkle some crumbled goat cheese on it... mmmm... or some spinach, eggplant and feta pizza! I should make some! It may be an acquired taste, but I was raised on it. Ooh, or some tomatoes, onion, Kalamata olives, feta, and olive oil with some fresh basil. Now THAT sounds good!
> 
> ...


I see this issue is a hard one for many to understand as we all here have high sensitivity to all life forms and love our animals. Small farmers tend to be very personal with their stock as well and stories like Tricias are wonderful to hear. However, it is also true that by 2008 more than 50% of our food came from CAFO farms. A report in 2009 noted at least 100,000 downer cows illegally slaughtered and sold for food, much of it the National School Food Program. Today, these few short years later, one stat is the 2% of farms produce 90% of the food for human consumption. These are GMO, chemicalized factory farms. You mention the enormity of the animal wastes polluting our waters and air. That problem is enormous and compounded by the amount of hormones, antibiotics and other chemicals in that waste stream. The e coli outbreak in some organic lettuce and spinach farms a few yrs back was caused by the toxic waste runoff from these CAFO type farms upstream from the organic fields. That fact was not broadcast by mainstream media. Most CAFO farms are kept from public view which is why many people and organizations have to figure out ways to get into them to document the practices. Of course these corporations are trying to prevent exposure as opposed to changing their practices. There is some question now about removing the 'farm' designation from CAFO's as they are feeding operations solely with little that classifies them as farms. This will be a major fight that will take years. The practice of these corporate feeding operations with their abuse to animals and toxic waste stream is being exported around the world. The whole issue of MRSA is related to the excessive amount of antibiotic use in farming. There is animal feed that includes ab's in the feed and people with animals just use it without thought. A woman with a few horses was going to give me her manure. She proudly told me of all the drugs she fed these horses and had never even questioned the feed she bought for them. Needless to say, I declined her offer. A little glimmer of hope is the meetings between US agribiz people and their cohorts in Europe who are trying to reconcile some of the so-called 'efficiency' measures with the European opposition to using hormones and GMOs. The Codex A of course has always been about pushing the American corporate model for food and drugs.

This full length documentary talks about the waste stream of big ag:

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/04/06/river-of-waste-documentary.aspx

I love your translation of the FDA. We need to remember that the FDA is filled by revolving door executives and politicians. One of Monsanto's key people sits in a top seat at the FDA ensuring the fast track approval of GMO seeds and suppressing calls for independent research on GMO food and glyphosate, commonly sold as Round UP to homeowners.

Pilates: I don't do it formally anymore but do apply what I learned from the experience. It did show me that it is possible to minimize the lordosis in my lower back. I have one of the rings that periodically I use while sitting--nice and simple to do. I also pay more attention to how I use my core when working so that was a long term benefit. There are books and tapes available now to use at home. I did buy one and it is not bad. The main problem is using it (LOL).

I like your pita/pizza combos. They are some of my favorite foods, too, particularly in the summer. I missed my January Farmer's market so have another 2 weeks before the Feb one so I can get more feta. It is a different product in the winter than the summer. The summer grazing produces a different milk and, so a different texture in the cheese. All good tho.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Birdcage shawl that I just finished last night. I used KnitPicks Stroll Tweed yarn and amber coloured beads that matched the colour of one of the tweedy bits. It took some time getting used to those bits and I kept trying to pull them off.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--what a frustration with your strung beads. I really feel for you.

Toys--forget who was looking for patterns. Was it Sue? And I cannot recall if I sent this, so pardon a duplication. This is adorable.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-chick-in-egg


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--did you make 2 different shawls? I see light blue and beige. It came out beautifully. I know what you mean by the little donegal specs. I used a worsted donegal yarn but it the bits were bright colors so it became clear they were not for picking off (hahaha).


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, just the one . The light blue is the true colour.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--did you make 2 different shawls? I see light blue and beige. It came out beautifully. I know what you mean by the little donegal specs. I used a worsted donegal yarn but it the bits were bright colors so it became clear they were not for picking off (hahaha).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, I am thinking that it would be ok not to put all the beads on the yarn and just have a few more knots. I have over a yard of beads on. It would be easier to handle with a foot of beads. I may to that. I am a little bit in a hurry. I want to get my SW on my long cable so I can open it up and see it better.
> 
> Natures Champion, here's the link to the Shipwreck shawl
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shipwreck-shawl


You are probably quite right
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your birdcage shawl is very pretty. Such lovely work and beautiful colour.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Aargh! Bev what a frustrating thing to have happen. I use a modified crochet hook / dental floss method as I don't like moving all the beads along the yarn, but (fortunately) have not had a break when I did pre-string.

Lovely work Sue  You always knit beautifully.

My mother is a basic cook - meat and potatoes, pasta and salad. Where I got my enjoyment of cooking I don't know. We laugh about it sometimes. "I taught her everything I know". Now if I can just find a way to speed up meal planning...

I am starting repeat 6 of chart 2 on my Ashton baby blanket. I will do probably 8 or 9 repeats. I will be looking for an alternate border, something less pointy. It will be a square so there are twice as many stitches as the shawl. Each round is taking longer and longer and longer, lol.

I finished the dishcloth last night. I have some pink and white cotton yarn that I think I will use for the February one.

Happy knitting and crocheting,

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Birdcage shawl that I just finished last night. I used KnitPicks Stroll Tweed yarn and amber coloured beads that matched the colour of one of the tweedy bits. It took some time getting used to those bits and I kept trying to pull them off.
> 
> Sue


Well done again, Sue! Did you use the crochet method to place your beads? Are they 8/0 or 10/0 size? Amber looks like a great color choice to go with those flecks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I love your shawl. Another beauty!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am starting repeat 6 of chart 2 on my Ashton baby blanket. I will do probably 8 or 9 repeats. I will be looking for an alternate border, something less pointy. It will be a square so there are twice as many stitches as the shawl. Each round is taking longer and longer and longer, lol.


You are making great progress on your baby blanket, Melanie! It will be fun to see what you come up with for the edge.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I use the dental floss method. I tried the crochet hook method, but kept on snagging the yarn. Those were 6/0 beads.

Sue


TLL said:


> Well done again, Sue! Did you use the crochet method to place your beads? Are they 8/0 or 10/0 size? Amber looks like a great color choice to go with those flecks.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just have time to say good morning. I am lurking! Just don't have time to sit and write. Too many things to get done&#128516;
Hope I ll have some time tonight! Love your shawl Sue. The edging is such a very pretty design.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. I use the dental floss method. I tried the crochet hook method, but kept on snagging the yarn. Those were 6/0 beads.
> 
> Sue


Since most of my beads are from my belly dance costume stash the holes are quite small so no crochet hook will fit (bead needles only). I use monofilament line (like fishing line) with the dental floss method. It might not be fast but the beads don't wander to the next stitch.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks. I use the dental floss method. I tried the crochet hook method, but kept on snagging the yarn. Those were 6/0 beads.
> 
> Sue


They look so small compared to the yarn. I never would have guessed they were 6/0. They look great!

I like the flosser method for pre-stringing beads. (I will only put 12" on at a time when I finally get that far with my SW.)

Melanie, What weight yarn do you use with your beads then, when the holes are so small? Do you put them on a thread to knit with your yarn, like using two strands?

Beads are fascinating to me. I like the little extra color they add to a project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Birdcage shawl that I just finished last night. I used KnitPicks Stroll Tweed yarn and amber coloured beads that matched the colour of one of the tweedy bits. It took some time getting used to those bits and I kept trying to pull them off.
> 
> Sue


Sue, it's really lovely!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here are 2 little amamani projects I did over the weekend. The ball puzzle worked well. the Kiwi is piss poor but cannot figure out why is did not work. BTW, I did not put the eyes on the kiwi as not sure what to do with it yet. It is also a puzzle ball that goes together the same way as the ball.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Birdcage shawl that I just finished last night. I used KnitPicks Stroll Tweed yarn and amber coloured beads that matched the colour of one of the tweedy bits. It took some time getting used to those bits and I kept trying to pull them off.
> 
> Sue


This is a lovely design, beautifully knit, as always!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh no Bev!! good news is you know how to do a magic knot!! lesson learned thats right!  I hope the rest of this goes 'Mishapes Free' LOL 

Sue that is great! I love it.. your so good at all of your knitting.. I can see where you would be great at designing also.. I know what you mean about those bits in a tweed yarn.. I'm glad I am not alone in trying to pick them off... normally I have a cat hair...LOL I love that yarn and I am so glad to see it made up into such a beautiful shawl!

NaturesChampion... those darn UTI's they can wreak havoc when we get older.. but bless her heart for wanting to play cards with all of you... and you are so wonderful for helping her to do the little things in life 

I would try those beads on the yarn you are wanting .. see if they slide ok.. there are several ways to put beads on.. one is to string them on like Bev is doing or you can take a crochet hook.. put it through the bead, grab the yarn and pull the yarn through the bead. Next put that loop onto your needle.. the next step is your choice.. you can either put it on your left hand needle and knit it OR you can put it on your right hand needle and knit/purl it on the next row.. I would be interested to know what our expert beader's do


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Melanie, What weight yarn do you use with your beads then, when the holes are so small? Do you put them on a thread to knit with your yarn, like using two strands?


Lace weight - it's a tight fit though, and they don't move once in place  I use mostly glass 11/0 beads for the dance costumes so it is what I have on hand. Occasionally I need to use a bead reamer though. Pony beads seem huge to me, lol. I thread them on a monofilament line, maybe a dozen or two beads, and use that like you would a dental floss threader.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I know what you mean about those bits in a tweed yarn.. I'm glad I am not alone in trying to pick them off... normally I have a cat hair...LOL


Cat hair is an embellishment to my knitting


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here are 2 little amamani projects I did over the weekend. The ball puzzle worked well. the Kiwi is piss poor but cannot figure out why is did not work. BTW, I did not put the eyes on the kiwi as not sure what to do with it yet. It is also a puzzle ball that goes together the same way as the ball.


Are you going to use felt eyes or plastic eyes? I am curious as when the puzzle is folded if the eyes will catch the yarn. I have a few of these patterns but have not tried them yet.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is another idea of beading that I didn't think about .. it sounds like you and Melanie use the same method  I will give it a try... my problem is that some of the beads work and some don't because the holes are all different.. this idea will work better with those 

Good Morning everyone!! another beautiful day on the coast... I got stood up yesterday so the attic is still not done... I will tell him I will do it all by myself and that will get his buns over here...  
I am planning my day ahead.. I really need to schedule myself or I will sit on the computer all day!! 

talking about dishes our Moms made.. I remember one that was so fattening it was a potato dish.. She simmered the potatoes until they were almost done then she covered them in a cheese sauce.. like we do with Mac and Cheese.. I am guessing those were Au Gratin potatoes before they had a name.. LOL I didn't care for them but everyone else liked them... She learned to cook from my Dad's Mom... My Grandmother was an amazing cook... the big meal of the day was lunch! full course meals I can see the table now... They were antique dealers.. had a little shop in Tucson Arizona.. such wonderful memories.. and I had a wonderful Dad who would take us all there every summer.. My Dad passed when I was very small and my step Dad raised me... he was amazing.. I should call him today ... he didn't have to embrace my Mom's first husbands family but he did.. and all us kids benefited from that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Are you going to use felt eyes or plastic eyes? I am curious as when the puzzle is folded if the eyes will catch the yarn. I have a few of these patterns but have not tried them yet.


The pattern called for safety eyes but I didn't want to use them. I planned on making eyes with black yarn, maybe like a French knot or just stitching a black dot into the head.

This pattern was kind of fun. The pattern writer is a youngish woman with children so she is very child centered and very color oriented which is fun. She has an entire book on her amamani patterns with a bunch of different animals. These 2 patterns were free. She also runs CAL's with lots of color which I like. The one with pages that I am collecting is called Sophie's Garden and is a large round blanket, sort of like the crochet mandelas that are showing up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Cat hair is an embellishment to my knitting


Cat fur was always an embellishment until my Tiny passed this July. It is actually nostalgic when I find a hair caught in a yarn ball or on some item of clothing now.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmm I am not getting the Kauricat Knits fonts to work for me.. is there a trick to this?? it even says it is not found on my computer when I try to open it out side of the Adobe program and that is just showing me what is in there... I bet this has been discussed and I missed it..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Hmm I am not getting the Kauricat Knits fonts to work for me.. is there a trick to this?? it even says it is not found on my computer when I try to open it out side of the Adobe program and that is just showing me what is in there... I bet this has been discussed and I missed it..


I had a similar problem. They downloaded but I couldn't find them to open them up.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Cat fur was always an embellishment until my Tiny passed this July. It is actually nostalgic when I find a hair caught in a yarn ball or on some item of clothing now.


My 'Spooky' was a long haired cat.. she was all black.. that is the reason for the name.. I missed her so much when she didn't return home one day.. She survived every critter out in the country but when we moved to town she disappeared.. I would find items she chose to sleep on for years to come.. I hated cleaning them but it needed done.. I did the same when my big dog passed.. the last thing I did was clean the door where she got mud on it!! those last traces of them are comforting


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> My 'Spooky' was a long haired cat.. she was all black.. that is the reason for the name.. I missed her so much when she didn't return home one day.. She survived every critter out in the country but when we moved to town she disappeared.. I would find items she chose to sleep on for years to come.. I hated cleaning them but it needed done.. I did the same when my big dog passed.. the last thing I did was clean the door where she got mud on it!! those last traces of them are comforting


I have to clean two doors soon (before I move) with Ringo's 'mud puppy days' evidence on them. BTW I may be getting the keys to the new house as soon as later today- not quite sure yet. But it won't be long.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to clean two doors soon (before I move) with Ringo's 'mud puppy days' evidence on them. BTW I may be getting the keys to the new house as soon as later today- not quite sure yet. But it won't be long.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I had a similar problem. They downloaded but I couldn't find them to open them up.


OK I got it!!!    it would of helped if I played with fonts...LOL but I don't  thats ok I have it now.. and now another fine thing to keep me on this computer! LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to clean two doors soon (before I move) with Ringo's 'mud puppy days' evidence on them. BTW I may be getting the keys to the new house as soon as later today- not quite sure yet. But it won't be long.


Oh Julie I can feel the excitement! Please let us know.. I am sure there will be a little bit of time while you are moving where we won't hear from you.. I will take that as a good sign


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Birdcage shawl that I just finished last night....


Lovely job on your Birdcage, Sue. I love the yarn & bead combination. As usual, a masterful piece of work all around.
It looks bigger than I was expecting - something to keep you snuggly warm when the wind is howling outside.
In the top pic, it looks blue in my monitor but I know that it is more like the 2nd pic.
Did you block this last night? I can't imagine tackling a blocking job in the evening.

ETA: I just read your reply that it is really the blue colour - I thought it looked beige in your progress pics. Is it the North Pole Heather?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh Julie I can feel the excitement! Please let us know.. I am sure there will be a little bit of time while you are moving where we won't hear from you.. I will take that as a good sign


I will disconnect and reconnect to the Internet on the 5th (February) plus of course there will be a lot of sorting to be done, so yes I am likely to have a lowered profile!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> CAUTION!! If you get too vigorous pushing your beads along on the yarn, you may run into a weak place in the yarn and end up with all your beads on the wrong side of the break. ...


This is one of the concerns that lingers in the back of my head with pre-stringing with a lot of beads. I have an image of the yarn being eroded by the beads being run up along it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I am starting repeat 6 of chart 2 on my Ashton baby blanket... I will be looking for an alternate border, something less pointy. It will be a square...


I can't remember you mentioning that your version was a square. I am looking forward to seeing it.


> so there are twice as many stitches as the shawl. Each round is taking longer and longer and longer, lol.


It can seem to take forever, I know. Those knitting the SW will be able to relate. I don't know the total # of stitches that one has near the end - although I think that someone said that at a point the stitches stop growing in number & the needle size is increased.
My Montego (soon to be taken out of limbo) has over 1400 stitches per row &, although I am close to the end, there are more increases yet to come.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here are 2 little amamani projects ...


They are neat - I have't tried them. Maybe when you give your Kiwi eyes, he will come to life. You will have to call him Gonzo - because he reminds me of that Muppet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...some of the beads work and some don't because the holes are all different....


Czech beads are known for this problem, apparently. The Japanese brands like Miyuki & TOHO beads are more consistent with hole size. 
I use the crochet hook method but sometimes there is a bead that refuses to go on so I use the floss. This generally only happens when I am using size 8/0 with fingering weight, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I may be getting the keys to the new house as soon as later today...


That is wonderful news. I am sure that you are getting excited to move into your new place despite the circumstances.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They are neat - I have't tried them. Maybe when you give your Kiwi eyes, he will come to life. You will have to call him Gonzo - because he reminds me of that Muppet.


I withheld the eyes because the segments are not fitting together properly and I cannot figure out what is the problem. Maybe that doesn't show in the photo. I did both projects with the same wt yarn and the technique was the same except for adding a head and feet but they are not happy together. I may grumble for a few days and then dismantle it and redo. I will say the kiwi head was interesting to do the shaping of it. I did post the designer to see what advice she may offer.

Gonzo--okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is wonderful news. I am sure that you are getting excited to move into your new place despite the circumstances.


It will be a good new start!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Cat hair is an embellishment to my knitting


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie and Tanya, click on your download arrow up on the tool bar. Then right click on the download you want to find. Then click on Open Containing Folder and it will show you where it's at. Then you can move it to your Desktop with Click and Drag and hopefully use it there. Now, I have not tried it with these fonts, but I use it to find my downloads for patterns etc.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to clean two doors soon (before I move) with Ringo's 'mud puppy days' evidence on them. BTW I may be getting the keys to the new house as soon as later today- not quite sure yet. But it won't be long.


Woohoo!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This is one of the concerns that lingers in the back of my head with pre-stringing with a lot of beads. I have an image of the yarn being eroded by the beads being run up along it.


I think that this problem will be alleviated when I shorten my beads to 12". Also, the area that broke was at the beginning of where I started sliding beads. It was not after I had slid a bunch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I finally managed to block my mini-doily - measures 6". If I had been a little less muddle-headed, I would have planned the picots to occur at the points. I used #10 cotton with 2.75mm needles.
I really like that way of starting the centre. Thanks, Belle


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have to clean two doors soon (before I move) with Ringo's 'mud puppy days' evidence on them. BTW I may be getting the keys to the new house as soon as later today- not quite sure yet. But it won't be long.


Brillant news :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I finally managed to block my mini-doily - measures 6". If I had been a little less muddle-headed, I would have planned the picots to occur at the points. I used #10 cotton with 2.75mm needles.
> I really like that way of starting the centre. Thanks, Belle


A beautiful example.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> A beautiful example.


Thank you, Norma


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finally managed to block my mini-doily - measures 6". If I had been a little less muddle-headed, I would have planned the picots to occur at the points. I used #10 cotton with 2.75mm needles.
> I really like that way of starting the centre. Thanks, Belle


Your center really did come out so nicely. I did mine differently on this doily.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I finally managed to block my mini-doily - measures 6". If I had been a little less muddle-headed, I would have planned the picots to occur at the points. I used #10 cotton with 2.75mm needles.
> I really like that way of starting the centre. Thanks, Belle


It looks great, Jane! I liked that center start, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Your center really did come out so nicely. I did mine differently on this doily.


What start did you use?
I shared a video earlier on - when SW started, I think, - of the one that I used for Montego. I like that one but I do remember the start with the DPNs being a bit fiddly. Typically, I just jumped right in without doing practice swatches so it might have been easier if I had practiced a bit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane! I liked that center start, too.


Thanks 
I think this will be my go-to method. So much more solid to start with.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely Jane, and the center is quite nice.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What start did you use?
> I shared a video earlier on - when SW started, I think, - of the one that I used for Montego. I like that one but I do remember the start with the DPNs being a bit fiddly. Typically, I just jumped right in without doing practice swatches so it might have been easier if I had practiced a bit.


Not sure. It may have been the crochet magic loop or doing that with needles. It was much less fiddly and more familiar to me.
I was like you--just jumping in and seeing what happened. That is why my first one looked like crap.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely Jane, and the center is quite nice.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. It was difficult knitting the reverse stockinette as I was getting my right and wrong sides mixed up at the start, but I am very happy with the end result.
Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, your birdcage shawl is very pretty. Such lovely work and beautiful colour.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I still have to take a look at it.

Sue


TLL said:


> Hint, hint.  I would love to when I get this charting font program figured out. :/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Brillant news :thumbup:


It feels good!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, it wasn't me. I made one of Gypsycream's Bears, which came out well, but it was so fiddly, all those arms and legs. Give me a shawl any day.I have brought a couple of animal kits back from knitting magazines in England, but just haven't felt motivated to knit them

Sue


tamarque said:


> Toys--forget who was looking for patterns. Was it Sue? And I cannot recall if I sent this, so pardon a duplication. This is adorable.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweet-chick-in-egg


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That would be wonderful, Julie. 
Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I have to clean two doors soon (before I move) with Ringo's 'mud puppy days' evidence on them. BTW I may be getting the keys to the new house as soon as later today- not quite sure yet. But it won't be long.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely Jane, and the center is quite nice.


Thanks - it's a bit out of shape but a little more attention might fix that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... That is why my first one looked like crap.


I don't remember seeing any crap.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Czech beads are known for this problem, apparently. The Japanese brands like Miyuki & TOHO beads are more consistent with hole size.
> I use the crochet hook method but sometimes there is a bead that refuses to go on so I use the floss. This generally only happens when I am using size 8/0 with fingering weight, though.


yep that is just what I was doing. 8/0 with fingering!!  I think Gonzo is a great name for the Kiwi!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. It is a good size. yes it is North Pole Heather. I did block it. Last night. Some shawls I would definitely not tackle in the evening. the points (scallops) did not block as well as I would have liked. they had a mind is their own and were not going to be stretched out!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Lovely job on your Birdcage, Sue. I love the yarn & bead combination. As usual, a masterful piece of work all around.
> It looks bigger than I was expecting - something to keep you snuggly warm when the wind is howling outside.
> In the top pic, it looks blue in my monitor but I know that it is more like the 2nd pic.
> Did you block this last night? I can't imagine tackling a blocking job in the evening.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That would be wonderful, Julie.
> Sue


It is great to be dealing at last in certainties after all the long weeks of not knowing!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I finally found your doily. I knew I saw it earlier, but we were out and I didn't have the chance to respond. I really like it. Are you keeping it?
Sue


jscaplen said:


> I finally managed to block my mini-doily - measures 6". If I had been a little less muddle-headed, I would have planned the picots to occur at the points. I used #10 cotton with 2.75mm needles.
> I really like that way of starting the centre. Thanks, Belle


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great doily Jane.. I still have the first one to finish... and the cowl for my son's GF I am enjoying my lace right now and actually at this very minute I am cooling down from my work out before I go and get some knitting.. I really need to schedule my time better.. I would love it if I had gotten everything done and to this point 2 hours ago ... but the house is 'drop in company' clean.. hubby had is lunch and I can just kick back for a few hours!! oh and Jane I didn't see any crap either LOL!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

No crap on my computer either. Tanya, you're good.

Love you doily, Jane. They are such fun and finish quickly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> No, it wasn't me. I made one of Gypsycream's Bears, which came out well, but it was so fiddly, all those arms and legs. Give me a shawl any day.I have brought a couple of animal kits back from knitting magazines in England, but just haven't felt motivated to knit them
> 
> Sue


Well, I apologize for mixing up people here, but everyone will read and take whatever info they need.

It is true these small projects really do take much more time than their size suggests. And there so many little details, all time consuming. Shawls are big with lots of stitches but once in the grove of the pattern they are very repetitive for large sections--usually. There are always tradeoffs in our work.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I finally managed to block my mini-doily - measures 6". If I had been a little less muddle-headed, I would have planned the picots to occur at the points. I used #10 cotton with 2.75mm needles.
> I really like that way of starting the centre. Thanks, Belle


Jane -- very nice. I really like the style of that mini and it has been such fun to see how everyone has finished the edge. Good job.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie and Tanya, click on your download arrow up on the tool bar. Then right click on the download you want to find. Then click on Open Containing Folder and it will show you where it's at. Then you can move it to your Desktop with Click and Drag and hopefully use it there. Now, I have not tried it with these fonts, but I use it to find my downloads for patterns etc.


When I loaded my copy of these fonts, after downloading, I went to CONTROL PANEL, selected fonts, and then INSTALL NEW FONT. Basically, this tells the operating system to recognize the font in all programs. Once that is done, you off and running.

Of course, I have an older system and I'm not sure how Win 8+ handles this, but probably the same. Good luck.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I finally found your doily...I really like it.


Thank you 


> Are you keeping it?


Probably - it is a little bigger than I thought it was going to be. I was figuring on a snowflake for the tree but it might be big enough to hang in a window. I wouldn't actually use it as a doily.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Great doily Jane...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Love you doily, Jane. They are such fun and finish quickly.


Thanks - yes they are. 
I am thinking that we should have an LP in the fall devoted to knitted, crocheted & tatted snowflakes. I might actually make myself learn how to tat for that one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Jane -- very nice. I really like the style of that mini and it has been such fun to see how everyone has finished the edge. Good job.


Thank you 
I considered looking for a knit on edging but decided on the smaller version in the end.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I will catch up later today, I'm on my bed it's 5.11am and a big thunderstorm has just passed through. I'm still shaking and trying to keep calm. There was an incredibly loud bang, sounding like an explosion and my burglar alarm went off. It took out the air conditioner. No fire thank goodness. The alarm is turned off. I have checked the weather radar and it appears to have passed through, but possible storms for a week. I really hate thunderstorms. I'm so terrified of them. I hope everyone is safe and well. Take care everyone. Love Ros. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will catch up later today, I'm on my bed it's 5.11am and a big thunderstorm has just passed through. I'm still shaking and trying to keep calm. There was an incredibly loud bang, sounding like an explosion and my burglar alarm went off. It took out the air conditioner. No fire thank goodness. The alarm is turned off. I have checked the weather radar and it appears to have passed through, but possible storms for a week. I really hate thunderstorms. I'm so terrified of them. I hope everyone is safe and well. Take care everyone. Love Ros. 💞


Wishing you all the bravery you need to tough this one out- a week of storms is a lot, when it has one at gut level- you can do it girl! I know you can.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...There was an incredibly loud bang, sounding like an explosion and my burglar alarm went off. It took out the air conditioner. No fire thank goodness. ...


Scary! Was there a strike on your house or a nearby transformer or something?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wishing you all the bravery you need to tough this one out- a week of storms is a lot, when it has one at gut level- you can do it girl! I know you can.


Thanks so much Julie, I feel like I'm going to be ill, but I feel calmer now. I haven't caught up with all the posts but just saw that you might be getting your keys today. I hope you do and this will be an exciting new chapter for you and Ringo. Take care Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks so much Julie, I feel like I'm going to be ill, but I feel calmer now. I haven't caught up with all the posts but just saw that you might be getting your keys today. I hope you do and this will be an exciting new chapter for you and Ringo. Take care Julie. 💞


I will be so glad when I have actually started the process of moving- the waiting has really been getting to me!
I am so glad you are feeling somewhat calmer- it is no good when one panics- I do know the sick to the stomach feeling- I get it when I am driving with people who take risks!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Scary! Was there a strike on your house or a nearby transformer or something?


I'm not sure where it hit, but the electricity breaker for the shed and something else went out. Hubby thinks it took out the fuse in the air conditioner on the roof. If that's where it hit, I'm just grateful there was no fire. Burglar alarm was so loud. Enough with the noise.!!! But all is peaceful and calm. I think I need coffee or tea or something!!!💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I think I need coffee or tea or something!!!💞


Maybe a little tot of something in that to fortify you?
:twisted:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe a little tot of something in that to fortify you?
> :twisted:


Thanks Jane, I think my pending heart attack has disappeared, probably more like a panic attack. I'm so relieved it's over for now, the storm and the panic attack. Hubby was already at work when the storm was really bad. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm not sure where it hit, but the electricity breaker for the shed and something else went out. Hubby thinks it took out the fuse in the air conditioner on the roof. If that's where it hit, I'm just grateful there was no fire. Burglar alarm was so loud. Enough with the noise.!!! But all is peaceful and calm. I think I need coffee or tea or something!!!💞


That's really scary, Ros. I'm with Jane-something stronger in your coffee for fortification might be a good idea!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's really scary, Ros. I'm with Jane-something stronger in your coffee for fortification might be a good idea!


Thanks Pam, does it matter that it's almost 6am here? I guess it's 6pm somewhere else in the world. I'm so terrified of storms now and even worse when I'm on my own. I remember when we had our beautiful Newfoundland dog Namu, the big gentle giant and how terrified of thunderstorms he was. As soon as one started he would run straight to our bedroom, run around the room for a bit and then jump on the bed with us, he was not a little lapdog. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Pam, does it matter that it's almost 6am here? I guess it's 6pm somewhere else in the world.


As my son would say. "It is 5 o'clock somewhere." & yes it is now 6:33pm in Newfoundland.


> our beautiful Newfoundland dog Namu... jump on the bed with us... 💞


How many beds did you go through? 
They are gentle giants, aren't they?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - yes they are.
> I am thinking that we should have an LP in the fall devoted to knitted, crocheted & tatted snowflakes. I might actually make myself learn how to tat for that one.


sounds like an interesting challenge. my head has not been able to work into a larger project for a bit, especially since doing the workshop prep and focus on that. might even get me to try tatting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--those loud thunderclaps truly are disconcerting, especially if they shake the house. I keep arnica 200c and aconite 30c and 200c in the house for those shocks. there are remedies to help overcome the fear of thunderstorms, too. such panic reaction can be so unpleasant but it is possible to get it under control or have it disappear. hope the only electrical problem is a shorted circuit breaker.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...my head has not been able to work into a larger project for a bit, especially since doing the workshop prep and focus on that...


I can well imagine.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Pam, does it matter that it's almost 6am here? I guess it's 6pm somewhere else in the world. I'm so terrified of storms now and even worse when I'm on my own. I remember when we had our beautiful Newfoundland dog Namu, the big gentle giant and how terrified of thunderstorms he was. As soon as one started he would run straight to our bedroom, run around the room for a bit and then jump on the bed with us, he was not a little lapdog. 💞


I'm with Jane's son - it's 5 o'clock somewhere!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, we had lightning strike our house when we were here about 5 years ago. It was scary. Like you there was no fire. I am thankful I did not pick up the fear of storms, but I certainly understand those who have. They are not fun. Hugs.

I found another place in my yarn that was frayed before I pulled beads across it. I am able to see them sooner, now that I only have about 12" of beads. I will be keeping a look out!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Chris, thanks for the pineapple starfish doily link. I really like that one. 

Tanya, your little amamanis are so cute. Hope you can figure out how to fix Kiwi(Gonzo)

Dog fur is part of my yarn embellishments

Wonderful news that you will be getting your keys to your new place Julie! I hope all goes smoothly for your move! 

Jane your doily turned out so pretty. It will look nice in a window.

Oh, Ros, that is scary. Glad you are safe and your panic attack has calmed.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> Chris, thanks for the pineapple starfish doily link. I really like that one.
> 
> Tanya, your little amamanis are so cute. Hope you can figure out how to fix Kiwi(Gonzo)
> 
> ...


Caryn, thanks for your summary of all that I read. I am going to agree with all you said. Plus I think it was Sue that made a beautiful shawl. 
I am feeling really tired right now, I think it might be my turn to be coming down with a cold. Yuck. So I am going to have some echinacea tea and call it quits for the evening. Good night all.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Take care, Chris!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well Chris. Tea and rest sounds like a good idea.

I just saw this link from domestic dash blog for a set of very pretty coasters.
http://thedomesticdash.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Knitted-Coasters.pdf


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane your doily turned out so pretty. It will look nice in a window...


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well Chris. Tea and rest sounds like a good idea.
> 
> I just saw this link from domestic dash blog for a set of very pretty coasters.
> http://thedomesticdash.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Knitted-Coasters.pdf


These coasters do look very nice in that soft white--cotton or linen I assume. But don't they look like a short row washcloth we made last year?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros I hope this was the worst of the storms sometimes they predict storms here and it misses us! 

I was reading all the posts then the screen turned red and said Phisihin... so I restarted the computer.. I hate it when that happens.. but am glad my antivirus is working. 

I am at the crochet edge on the first doily.. maybe this will urge me to get some more things blocked 

I love those coasters!! and we need coasters.. LOL thanks Caryn..

I hope you feel better in the morning Chris!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--do feel better.

Caryn--yes, those amamanis are cute. This crochet woman has a mess of them that are adorable. Sent her photos of these 2 with my question; waiting for her to get back to me. I am thinking now my tension was much tighter on the kiwi and it is just too tight for good assembly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Chris, thanks for the pineapple starfish doily link. I really like that one.
> 
> Tanya, your little amamanis are so cute. Hope you can figure out how to fix Kiwi(Gonzo)
> 
> ...


What Caryn said! :thumbup: :thumbup: (Take care, Ros and Chris) I am so happy for you, Julie. 

I have been working with the charting font and having success. Whew!!! Now to go try out one of the charts I made. 

G'Night, all!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That snowflake project in the fall sounds like a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What Caryn said! :thumbup: :thumbup: (Take care, Ros and Chris) I am so happy for you, Julie.
> 
> I have been working with the charting font and having success. Whew!!! Now to go try out one of the charts I made.
> 
> G'Night, all!


Thanks Toni!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What Caryn said! :thumbup: :thumbup: (Take care, Ros and Chris) I am so happy for you, Julie.
> 
> I have been working with the charting font and having success. Whew!!! Now to go try out one of the charts I made.
> 
> G'Night, all!


I found them in my word programs I think I could get them in Excel to


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats, Julie, good news indeed. Remember we are hoping for pics of your new home


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Congrats, Julie, good news indeed. Remember we are hoping for pics of your new home


There might be a few of the outlook- but I am not sure when it will be ready for viewing!!!!!! (the actual house is very ordinary)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey What happened to my avatar???

Edit! I fixed it .. somehow it disappeared.  I wasn't too crazy about it anyway...LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Hey What happened to my avatar???
> 
> Edit! I fixed it .. somehow it disappeared.  I wasn't too crazy about it anyway...LOL


This new one will be quite distinctive!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been pondering the topic of the week. I would have to acknowledge my Mother as a major influence in my life. She had been deemed not worth educating, and was sent to Wales to live with a Great Aunt when she was 16. She learned to live on a florin, and the value of walking where ever possible, to save the small amount of pocket money she was given. At 18 she was told she had out grown her heart and walking was to be her only activity, so she climbed every peak in the Snowdon area, where Norma lives. Mum got work as a nurse Aide at 22, then went on to qualify as a Mental Nurse at the Quaker Retreat in York. From there she started training in Bristol to become one of the very early Occupational Therapists from Dr Elizabeth Casson's ground breaking School. (Every year British Occupational Therapists have an Elizabeth Casson Memorial Lecture) After WWll my parents married and I arrived 9 months later. Some of my earliest memories are of the Paper Sculptures that Mum made and were put on display at Christmas in a large Glasgow shop. However when I was about 4 we bought two fields down the road, and Mum started her career as a Market Gardener. We moved to New Zealand when I was nearly 10 years old, and a year later moved to Rotorua.
Being on a small holding and with us children at school, Mum kept up with the sheep and then Cattle relatively easily- she was the farmer rather than my dad, but she also maintained a wonderfully productive vegetable garden and orchard. Very involved with Cubs and Scouts, this usually at weekends- so Pop took over the Sunday roast- done to a very exact timetable. I looked after the dogs she boarded to large extent, my brothers became responsible for the milking, and the cows generally. In later years Mum was more into Market Gardening. Until she had her stroke she kept herself in pocket money selling tomatoes and lettuces from her greenhouse, and the excess from the eggs from the few hens that she kept. In between she had taught Leatherwork, spinning, Weaving, and dyeing, first of all at night classes and then from home. Many skills she taught me in my sixth and seventh years- knitting, crochet, weaving, embroidery, and papier mache work are what I recall off the top of my head. I also had a miniature garden, with miniature rose, and various cacti, that I was rather proud of.
We had a long tough spell from when I was 13 through in to my 20's when it seemed little I could do met her standards, but we sorted out those issues and in her last years she was my closest confidant and friend. Sadly she died at only 75, having had a stroke that destroyed much of her memory. I moved her in with us (me and my two daughters) And nine months later she died. Always too soon. This was 1985. But she left me a legacy of working through one's problems, rather than allowing despondency to rule.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Hey What happened to my avatar???Edit! I fixed it .. .


Lovely new Avatar.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This knit flower kerchief seems potentially adaptable to a table runner ..> I'm thinking of a special, white colored piece that will be used in the new building they've built here in Indianapolis for my church. Now to purchase the 60 inch circular in 2.0 mm so that I can implement the work with the 2 (2,000+ yard) Aunt Lydia's crochet white cotton.

I probably won't need more than a 40 inch though. I'll be stitching this from the narrow edge up to the end Cast Off effort...so width isn't an issue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Elann.com just sent out this yarn sale. It looks beautiful and just the kind of color ways that so many of us love. It comes in fingering and worsted weights, an Australian mercerized wool. It is being sold now thru Amazon from Canada, US and Australia which should make ordering easier if you like it.

http://international.elann.com/elann-Tarantella-Yarn-Ball-Bag/dp/B00QRCMFQ2?field_availability=-1&field_browse=9640802011&id=elann+Tarantella+Yarn+Ball+Bag&ie=UTF8&refinementHistory=subjectbin%2Cprice%2Cbrand_name%2Ccolor_map%2Csize_name%2Citem_type_keyword%2Cregion_of_origin%2Cgeneric_text_1-bin%2Ccolor_name%2Cgeneric_text_2-bin&searchNodeID=9640802011&searchPage=1&searchRank=title-asc-rank&searchSize=12


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> This knit flower kerchief seems potentially adaptable to a table runner ..> I'm thinking of a special, white colored piece that will be used in the new building they've built here in Indianapolis for my church. Now to purchase the 60 inch circular in 2.0 mm so that I can implement the work with the 2 (2,000+ yard) Aunt Lydia's crochet white cotton.
> 
> I probably won't need more than a 40 inch though. I'll be stitching this from the narrow edge up to the end Cast Off effort...so width isn't an issue.


KX, what kerchief is that? Did I miss something? I would not want to miss an opportunity to add something to my overflowing library.....LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am so sorry, Ros. I hope you manage some rest.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, you gave your mother a lovely tribute. Thank you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> KX, what kerchief is that? Did I miss something? I would not want to miss an opportunity to add something to my overflowing library.....LOL


I had to go (via another tab) to page 17 of this string:


jscaplen said:


> Oh, my, look at this - free Orenburg shawl pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/triangular-kerchief-alatyr-star


There are 2 ( *TWO* ) free offerings on the store listing for this pattern. And I suggest you get the additional chart in PDF that is to the right of the English version...I don't want to use a magnifier and I don't believe any of y'all should have to either. I've printed the English chart (miniature) but it has the legend in English on that page. The Foreign language chart has several pages...but you'll be able to follow it as it is "magnified" in feature.

I'm going to see if I can calculate the needed repeats from my sock-work in size 10 thread (blue, and/or blue-and-white) cotton. I know it'll be in the round but all y'all have seen my consistent stitching - .25 inches or less difference isn't going to matter on a project that isn't going on a foot or hand. No ribbing involved either.

Thanks to the person who provided the knitting font. It's now in my fonts for this computer.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, what wonderful memories of your mom and her life. You have written this very beautifully and have drawn a picture with words for me. Thank you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Elann.com just sent out this yarn sale....


Just what I need, another easy way to buy more yarn! 
They do have some lovely colourways - & in long colour runs. 
Lily of the Nile looks lovely and Wine Country and ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There might be a few of the outlook- but I am not sure when it will be ready for viewing!!!!!! (the actual house is very ordinary)


So the house is ordinary, does this mean the outlook is extraordinary??

Julie, I love your stories about your mom. She must have been a remarkable woman. I can't believe they thought she couldn't be taught. In the end she was a master teacher.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just what I need, another easy way to buy more yarn!
> They do have some lovely colourways - & in long colour runs.
> Lily of the Nile looks lovely and Wine Country and ...


You were one of the people I thought of when sending this out. Heehee. It is beautiful looking yarn. Am drooling and thinking of splurging on a bag myself. Need it like a hole in the head!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks for the link, Tanya, you enabler you! 

Going to knit with DIL and teach a friend how to knit.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie that is a beautiful story of your Mom! She was quite a woman.. She raised a strong wonderful lady and I am sure you went on to raise some beautiful daughters. It is wonderful that you were able to get close to her and spend that special time together.. your right it is always too soon.
Kaixixang I am sure that if anyone can do this you can! and it will be beautiful in the #10 thread.. Thanks for the tips on the charts too... I wonder why they are different between the language?? probably has to do with programming.. 
I hope you are feeling better Chris... sometimes when we feel like we are coming down with something we can get our herbs and rest in and feel great the next day.. 
Tanya thanks for the link.. I got mine and deleted it.. hmmm I think I should go in and take a look 
Have fun Bev!!! it is wonderful to see such a good relationship between Mother and Daughter  Mines a work in progress and we are both working hard at being closer than we have been... it is a good feeling.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> THanks for the link, Tanya, you enabler you!
> 
> Going to knit with DIL and teach a friend how to knit.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Elann.com just sent out this yarn sale. It looks beautiful and just the kind of color ways that so many of us love. It comes in fingering and worsted weights, an Australian mercerized wool. It is being sold now thru Amazon from Canada, US and Australia which should make ordering easier if you like it.
> 
> http://international.elann.com/elann-Tarantella-Yarn-Ball-Bag/dp/B00QRCMFQ2?field_availability=-1&field_browse=9640802011&id=elann+Tarantella+Yarn+Ball+Bag&ie=UTF8&refinementHistory=subjectbin%2Cprice%2Cbrand_name%2Ccolor_map%2Csize_name%2Citem_type_keyword%2Cregion_of_origin%2Cgeneric_text_1-bin%2Ccolor_name%2Cgeneric_text_2-bin&searchNodeID=9640802011&searchPage=1&searchRank=title-asc-rank&searchSize=12


That is so beautiful! I started to try to remember the names of the ones I loved and found it easier to say that the first one and the Northern Lights are my least fav! LOL just stunning yarn and that wingspan shown at the bottom looks like the pattern was designed for this yarn or visa versa  But since I am out of work.. with nothing coming my way I think I will have to dream of it.. and hope that I fall into some made money


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Julie, it doesn't matter if it is a palace or a modest home, it will be yours We are interested to see you in a good place, especially after this long journey of painful experiences. It is a good way to start a positive chapter in your life. 

I hope you soon have a replacement for your work, Ronie. So sad that your recent client/friend did not get the health results that all were hoping for. When you care for some one for an extended period of time, you do get attached. It is a personal loss. Unlike the loss of pounds that we all aspire to lose Good for you and best wishes to you on that journey


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, you gave your mother a lovely tribute. Thank you.


She was a very talented lady!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, what wonderful memories of your mom and her life. You have written this very beautifully and have drawn a picture with words for me. Thank you.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

By the way, Julie, I really enjoyed reading your words honoring your mother. It's amazing how our respect grows for our mothers as we get older ourselves. I am very thankful that the sum total of my memories of my mother are very good. We all do our best to the best of our abilities based the information we have available. It is amazing just how much "wisdom" my parents had with eighth grade educations. Good hearted parents


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She was a very talented lady!


I agree, Julie. She sounds like she was pretty amazing and very teachable. I am so glad she passed down to you what she learned.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So the house is ordinary, does this mean the outlook is extraordinary??
> 
> Julie, I love your stories about your mom. She must have been a remarkable woman. I can't believe they thought she couldn't be taught. In the end she was a master teacher.


As I have yet to see it properly, I can't judge that yet- but it will be different from my current outlook which is mostly to the East.

It was her Dad who came down with that harsh assessment - her older sister was much more academic, Mum had actually won a place at the Manchester Art School, but this was 1926, and that was as good as putting your daughter out to work on the streets, in his opinion. Also he was in one of his impecunious phases- he apparently made his fortune (he was a gifted Engineer- one contract he had was to design build and install the Switchboard for the San Francisco Cablecar- I understand that his original is still in use) but he gave that fortune away to more deserving folks four times over, and died a pauper. Teaching seems to run in the family- Mum's older sister owned a School in Dorchester, England, and my daughter loves to work with children, although technically she is a Librarian.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is a beautiful story of your Mom! She was quite a woman.. She raised a strong wonderful lady and I am sure you went on to raise some beautiful daughters. It is wonderful that you were able to get close to her and spend that special time together.. your right it is always too soon.
> Kaixixang I am sure that if anyone can do this you can! and it will be beautiful in the #10 thread.. Thanks for the tips on the charts too... I wonder why they are different between the language?? probably has to do with programming..
> I hope you are feeling better Chris... sometimes when we feel like we are coming down with something we can get our herbs and rest in and feel great the next day..
> Tanya thanks for the link.. I got mine and deleted it.. hmmm I think I should go in and take a look
> Have fun Bev!!! it is wonderful to see such a good relationship between Mother and Daughter  Mines a work in progress and we are both working hard at being closer than we have been... it is a good feeling.


Thank you Ronie! It is well worth working on relationships- mine with my daughter is a little fragile- but I have hope!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Julie, it doesn't matter if it is a palace or a modest home, it will be yours We are interested to see you in a good place, especially after this long journey of painful experiences. It is a good way to start a positive chapter in your life.
> 
> I hope you soon have a replacement for your work, Ronie. So sad that your recent client/friend did not get the health results that all were hoping for. When you care for some one for an extended period of time, you do get attached. It is a personal loss. Unlike the loss of pounds that we all aspire to lose Good for you and best wishes to you on that journey


I am hoping for a total new start. When I moved here Fale and I were legally separated because I could not cope with his drinking. Now that he has chosen to go his own way, I am free to follow my own path.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> By the way, Julie, I really enjoyed reading your words honoring your mother. It's amazing how our respect grows for our mothers as we get older ourselves. I am very thankful that the sum total of my memories of my mother are very good. We all do our best to the best of our abilities based the information we have available. It is amazing just how much "wisdom" my parents had with eighth grade educations. Good hearted parents


One is much better able to see things from their perspective, rather than the clashes of personality through teens. I am not sure how Grades approximate to the British Education System- besides it is all very different now- but young ladies were expected to have a dowery or go into service in Mum's time. Her Dad was refusing to give her a dowery in effect. Mum was born 1910, which makes her Edwardian!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I agree, Julie. She sounds like she was pretty amazing and very teachable. I am so glad she passed down to you what she learned.


Thanks Toni! Ir was not just to me, but to my brothers, and lots of boys in the Scouting System, and then on to all the Adults that she taught after I had left home!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice new avatar, Ronie! I like the sun peeking over the tree tops. :thumbup: There will be a special person for you to care for, just you wait. 

That sounds like a wonderful way to spend your day, Bev! Happy Knitting!

Thanks for the temptations, Tanya.  I don't understand how they got "Northern Lights" from those colors. They do not look like that around here, maybe they do somewhere else.

Have a great day!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Julie, it doesn't matter if it is a palace or a modest home, it will be yours We are interested to see you in a good place, especially after this long journey of painful experiences. It is a good way to start a positive chapter in your life.
> 
> I hope you soon have a replacement for your work, Ronie. So sad that your recent client/friend did not get the health results that all were hoping for. When you care for some one for an extended period of time, you do get attached. It is a personal loss. Unlike the loss of pounds that we all aspire to lose Good for you and best wishes to you on that journey


thank you Jan! It is a hard but rewarding career. I just don't think I want to do it anymore. There has to be something I can do where I work with people, and can be of some kind of help . I have faith it will come my way, it always does. I am getting together with the family today. My husband is very supportive.. he tells me to live like a queen right now.. because when I do find another job I'll be too busy to  I would love for him to tell me we can do just fine with out me working. Then I might be able to find something totally different and new!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Nice new avatar, Ronie! I like the sun peeking over the tree tops. :thumbup: There will be a special person for you to care for, just you wait.
> 
> That sounds like a wonderful way to spend your day, Bev! Happy Knitting!
> 
> ...


I agree with you about the yarn!!! I see (in pictures only) more greens and blues with some pinks.. I'm not sure where the orange comes in 

Thank you for the sweet comments, I am sure you are right!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Going to knit with DIL and teach a friend how to knit.


Sounds like fun, Bev.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just downloaded this scarf pattern & discovered that I already have it (which is not surprising considering the number of patterns that I have downloaded) but thought that I'd share it with you just in case one of you don't have it. I'd make it wider - which appears easy to do.

http://swatchophile.wordpress.com/2014/03/19/lataa/


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I just downloaded this scarf pattern & discovered that I already have it (which is not surprising considering the number of patterns that I have downloaded) but thought that I'd share it with you just in case one of you don't have it. I'd make it wider - which appears easy to do.
> 
> http://swatchophile.wordpress.com/2014/03/19/lataa/


Thanks for the new pattern in my library.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thanks for the new pattern in my library.


Well, how about ths one as well?
Although I am not a big fan of extended stocking stitch, this scarf has a clean, sophisticated look to it, I think & would be very versatile - can be knit in any weight - & I love the sample with the beads in the leaves.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saroyan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, how about ths one as well?
> Although I am not a big fan of extended stocking stitch, this scarf has a clean, sophisticated look to it, I think & would be very versatile - can be knit in any weight - & I love the sample with the beads in the leaves.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saroyan


Thank you for that one! My Ravelry Library is ever expanding- it will be good when I can unpack my yarns!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> T... it will be good when I can unpack my yarns!


So we are just tantalizing you with this stuff, huh? Sorry. 
I do hope that you have a knitting bag set aside with some active knitting on the go, though.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for that one! My Ravelry Library is ever expanding- it will be good when I can unpack my yarns!


Mine is too but I thought that one was very versatile :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, that first one-the lacy one would be a wonderful summer cowl. I have bookmarked both. 

Had a lovely morning. Found an excellent garter stitch pattern for a baby bib on Ravelry. So this morning I taught her the knitted cast on, the knit stitch, the K2tog decrease and the increase using the knitted cast on. It was great how every thing built on each other. And we looked at the pattern. So she will cast on, knit and increase the bottom of the bib, then knit (garter) the 7 inches of the body. The next time we get together, I will teach her the cast off for the neck and look over the pattern with her for the decreasing shoulder straps. It is always so much more fun to knit when you have a pattern. She did very well.  It was fun. When she finishes the bib, then I will teach her to purl.

My DIL who is an accomplished crocheter, knitted with us as she has tried to knit before and not been able to persevere past the uncomfortable feeling of having 2 needles and yarn and not crocheting. Then after my friend left DIL helped me to get the reverse crab stitch right for my MV border. Oh, it is turning out wonderfully. I will post a picture tonight. 

So, Julie, will you truly be at home when you can unpack your yarn?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, wishing you the best in your new home and that the move goes smoothly. Hope Ringo likes it, too. Beautiful story about your mom. I understand about your mom, I was considered not worth educating. If it hadn't been a law I probably would not made it very far. Education methods are very different and the need of different methods for different children is recognized better now.

Ronie, wishing you find the perfect job. It makes work so much more enjoyable. Maybe something with knitting and crochet. However when I tried that it took the enjoyment out of it. The pressure of deadlines and working on things or colors that were not my choice didn't help. I changed careers several times for various reasons until I retired.

Lovely patterns. Now to find more time and funds but I need to use up some stash before I can buy other so I need projects for the stash and stash busters. I have some strange colors that were fashionable and 40+ years ago. Hard to find something to go with some of it and I can't just toss it. To frugal.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, how about ths one as well?
> Although I am not a big fan of extended stocking stitch, this scarf has a clean, sophisticated look to it, I think & would be very versatile - can be knit in any weight - & I love the sample with the beads in the leaves.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saroyan


You got me on "beads".


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> thank you Jan!.. he tells me to live like a queen right now..


Enjoy it while you can!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> You got me on "beads".


 :lol: :lol: 
I know what you mean. I have never seen such a group of enablers. Tanya got me on yarn. I am going to have to succumb to one of them.

I like your new avatar also, Ronie. I can recognize you easier with this one than the last one you had. I liked your last one also, but for some reason I did not get that instant recognition.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I have some strange colors that were fashionable and 40+ years ago. ...


My mother always said that everything comes back into fashion. I'll bet your yarn has or will.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, ... Beautiful story about your mom...


I agree. Her experience could probably not be replicated now. It is a testament to her adaptability & resourcefulness. To my mind, those qualities are not as evident these days.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Tanya got me on yarn. I am going to have to succumb to one of them...


Okay - stop talking about that yarn! I was a baaad girl on Sunday & bought more Posh than I should have. I really can't afford to be buying more yarn - but this is so tempting.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for that one! My Ravelry Library is ever expanding- it will be good when I can unpack my yarns!


unpack? just buy more yarn


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for another pattern.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I just downloaded this scarf pattern & discovered that I already have it (which is not surprising considering the number of patterns that I have downloaded) but thought that I'd share it with you just in case one of you don't have it. I'd make it wider - which appears easy to do.
> 
> http://swatchophile.wordpress.com/2014/03/19/lataa/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I went to download, but already have in my library.
Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well, how about ths one as well?
> Although I am not a big fan of extended stocking stitch, this scarf has a clean, sophisticated look to it, I think & would be very versatile - can be knit in any weight - & I love the sample with the beads in the leaves.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saroyan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Toni, I forgot to make a note of it  but is it for February 22 that you have me slated in?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So we are just tantalizing you with this stuff, huh? Sorry.
> I do hope that you have a knitting bag set aside with some active knitting on the go, though.


I was not quite quick enough- I had a couple of friends helping me and they sealed down the bags, and now I don't know which of the many the yarns I need are in! I do have some Alpaca double knit out but it has been so hot and energy sapping I have not worked out what it will become yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Mine is too but I thought that one was very versatile :thumbup:


I would not mind knitting one for myself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, that first one-the lacy one would be a wonderful summer cowl. I have bookmarked both.
> 
> Had a lovely morning. Found an excellent garter stitch pattern for a baby bib on Ravelry. So this morning I taught her the knitted cast on, the knit stitch, the K2tog decrease and the increase using the knitted cast on. It was great how every thing built on each other. And we looked at the pattern. So she will cast on, knit and increase the bottom of the bib, then knit (garter) the 7 inches of the body. The next time we get together, I will teach her the cast off for the neck and look over the pattern with her for the decreasing shoulder straps. It is always so much more fun to knit when you have a pattern. She did very well.  It was fun. When she finishes the bib, then I will teach her to purl.
> 
> ...


I guess I will be! I am intending to keep the cloth parceled at least till winter.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...now I don't know which of the many the yarns I need are in!...


Oh, darn - ooops! 


> I do have some Alpaca double knit out but it has been so hot and energy sapping I have not worked out what it will become yet.


How about one of Kris Basta's? ... intended for heavier weights & don't require much thought - which might be the kind of project that you need.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not mind knitting one for myself!


That could be a good project for the Alpaca, then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Tricia! I am hoping Ringo will settle quickly. I agree that they are much more aware of differences in learning style- but one thing I think is a bit retrograde is this no longer teaching cursive script- a whole world will be inaccessible to those children.



triciad19 said:


> Julie, wishing you the best in your new home and that the move goes smoothly. Hope Ringo likes it, too. Beautiful story about your mom. I understand about your mom, I was considered not worth educating. If it hadn't been a law I probably would not made it very far. Education methods are very different and the need of different methods for different children is recognized better now.
> 
> Ronie, wishing you find the perfect job. It makes work so much more enjoyable. Maybe something with knitting and crochet. However when I tried that it took the enjoyment out of it. The pressure of deadlines and working on things or colors that were not my choice didn't help. I changed careers several times for various reasons until I retired.
> 
> Lovely patterns. Now to find more time and funds but I need to use up some stash before I can buy other so I need projects for the stash and stash busters. I have some strange colors that were fashionable and 40+ years ago. Hard to find something to go with some of it and I can't just toss it. To frugal.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree. Her experience could probably not be replicated now. It is a testament to her adaptability & resourcefulness. To my mind, those qualities are not as evident these days.


The freedom that she had in Wales, after she had completed her allotted tasks, would be very hard to replicate, I would think. Especially for a young girl to be mountaineering the way she did. Resourcefulness was something Mum had in bucket loads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> unpack? just buy more yarn


Oh yeah!? the rent just went up, so I don't know what my purchasing power will be at all! Also have to find the money to pay the water rates this time round. So I will be being very cautious!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That could be a good project for the Alpaca, then.


I must check the yardage!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Toni, I forgot to make a note of it  but is it for February 22 that you have me slated in?


Yes, ma'am, you are! :thumbup: Until March 8th.

I have been meaning to post the updated schedule, so here goes:

1/25 - 2/8 Natureschampion
2/8 - 2/22 VintageCrochet
2/22 - 3/8 jscaplen
3/8 - 3/22 eshlemania
3/22 - 4/5 Normaedern
4/5 - 4/19
4/19 - 5/3

Please feel free to pick a date that works for you and let me know. I will be more than happy to write you in. 

We have some great ideas coming up, a variation on the Advents Scarf, and a suggestion for ornament sized snowflakes in various versions of crochet, knitting, and/or tatting. :thumbup: What a great bunch you are!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I have been meaning to post the updated schedule...


Thank you, Oh,* Keeper of the Lists!* I have definitely noted the upcoming schedule in my little notebook.
With a two week format, we are looking good for the next while, huh?
I am preparing a suggestion for a common project during my stint - will share my idea tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...We have some great ideas coming up, a variation on the Advents Scarf, and a suggestion for ornament sized snowflakes in various versions...


I believe that Sue is planning on doing the Advent Scarf project later on & I could probably host the snowflake one - in the fall, though. Summertime is too busy for me to consider hosting. OMG, I am planning the year away!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just caught up here. Lot's going on today. My brain is in a fog with all the patterns and the yarn. Just had a major todo with a tenants septic system to the tune of almost $1600.00!!!!!!! Well there goes my fantasy of a bag of that beautiful yarn. If I wasn't so depressed I would be hysterical right now. And it is known the job won't hold very long to boot.

Bev--you really have a craft group in your family going. That sounds like such a terrific way to enjoy each other.

Tricia--don't know what colors you have, but am seeing a lot of older type colors coming back. Also, I find you can make any color combo work if you add another to balance it. So you might be able to take some of your older colors and combine them with a newer skein--maybe buy something just to go with the older ones.

Ronie--I can understand your feeling burned out after this recent loss. Take your DH's advice and give yourself some time to heal. I am sure that once you work thru some of the rawness of this recent experience, you will be able to open your energy field to other possibilities which will come in due time. Be happy that you have the opportunity to take some time.

I know I have missed several posts here but am so exhausted from standing outside and running around in the frigid cold for several hours. At least we had good sun today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Since there were several comments about the Northern Lights yarn color I looked up the Northern Lights. Here is a description of the lights: 

Most outbreaks of the Northern Lights are green, but once in a while we can see tinges of pink or white around the edges. An even rarer occurrence is violet in the centre. The Northern Lights can sometimes have blue-green tinges or on other occasions the colour is closer to a mixture of green and yellow. Red Northern Lights are extremely rare. However, this does occur when the Northern Lights break out at a higher or lower height than normal.

The yarn seems to reflect those colors as per this photo.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tricia! I am hoping Ringo will settle quickly. I agree that they are much more aware of differences in learning style- but one thing I think is a bit retrograde is this no longer teaching cursive script- a whole world will be inaccessible to those children.


Oh, JUlie, I so agree with you there.

Tanya, sounds like a rotten day. So sorry. Loved the picture of the Northern Lights.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Oh,* Keeper of the Lists!* I have definitely noted the upcoming schedule in my little notebook.
> With a two week format, we are looking good for the next while, huh?
> I am preparing a suggestion for a common project during my stint - will share my idea tonight or tomorrow.


Oh, you are so funny! I enjoy it. Thank you.

We look forward to your idea. 

Thank you for the Northern Lights photo, Tanya. I sure hope your day gets better.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree. Her experience could probably not be replicated now. It is a testament to her adaptability & resourcefulness. To my mind, those qualities are not as evident these days.


I agree, too. It was a wonderful story and a great tribute to her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, JUlie, I so agree with you there.
> 
> Tanya, sounds like a rotten day. So sorry. Loved the picture of the Northern Lights.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I went to download, but already have in my library.
> Sue


I did, too, and also have it in my library already!  Thanks, Jane, for sharing these patterns with us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree, too. It was a wonderful story and a great tribute to her.


Thank you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx Bev--It was a nasty bill to deal with on top of the fact that it will not hold for very long. The sun literally got me thru. The Northern Light pic is beautiful and it really is reflected in that yarn color. I can see that yarn used with black trim to set it off sharply. Now, need to find a good, simple pick me up treat. Maybe try a new stitch, or write up a simple pattern, or maybe just lay down and fall out.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thank you Jan! It is a hard but rewarding career. I just don't think I want to do it anymore. There has to be something I can do where I work with people, and can be of some kind of help . I have faith it will come my way, it always does. I am getting together with the family today. My husband is very supportive.. he tells me to live like a queen right now.. because when I do find another job I'll be too busy to  I would love for him to tell me we can do just fine with out me working. Then I might be able to find something totally different and new!


You have such a good outlook Roni that I am sure you will find a new path that will be just right for you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jane, thanks again for all the new pattern links. And Tanya that yarn really is tempting. 

Sorry you had such a terrible day, Tanya. No fun having to spend that kind of money for something you may have to replace again soon. 

Bev, what fun to be able to share your skills with a new knitter and with your DIL too. That was a good idea to use a simple pattern to teach the skills. It is more satisfying when you get a finished product.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Caryn, that is very nice of you!
Tanya I'm sorry that your day has been so rough. I hope you get through it quickly and then be on to more pleasant days
I have the saryon pattern I keep looking at it thinking 'oh I like that one' but I have not made it yet! With all we have learned over the last year it might just be one I could make


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Roni, I hope with a little time you will find a new job/career. As you yourself said, something always comes along, and maybe now is meant to be the time for recharging and having a little relaxation.
Bev, it is great that you are teaching your skills to some hopefully future knitters.

Tanya, sorry you had a bad day. hopefully tomorrow will be a much better one.
Jane, thanks for keeping us supplied with links to patterns.
Julie, hope your move will go well as you embark on another chapter of your life, and I hope that Ringo settles well.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...it might just be one I could make


Of course, you could!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm just settling in for a quiet evening of knitting. My daughter, Amy is spending the night as she has to go the hospital tomorrow to have her J-tube replaced. She has had it in nearly seven years now, which is way longer than they are normally in. It's my second trip to the hospital this week. I will pack my knitting and take it with me.
This morning my DH and I booked a river cruise for next December, down the Rhine from Amsterdam to Basel to visit the Christmas Markets, something that I have wanted to do for some time. For the past fifteen years I had been going twice a year to England to visit my Mum. Now she has passed I won't be going so much. We are planning flying to London the day after Thanksgiving and staying there until we join the cruise. That way we will also get to see the London lights and also enjoy the Christmas atmosphere there. What this means is that I will have to be on top of my Christmas preps before we leave. It's still a long way off, but both my DH and I are excited.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It's still a long way off, but both my DH and I are excited.
> 
> Sue


Of course you are!!! What a special trip that will be!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...This morning my DH and I booked a river cruise for next December...


That sounds wonderful, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That sounds wonderful, Sue.


I agree, Sue. It sounds like a fabulous trip!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh,Sue, that sounds heavenly. What a joy in anticipation as you look forward to it.

We just reserved some rooms in April at another state park for this spring. It just puts a spring in your step when you are looking forward to something.

I am now going full force to get my MV done. I am doing the edging and when I remember, I am crocheting my ends in.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, Hope your daughter's procedure is not too difficult and goes smoothly. No fun to be at the hospital no matter what. 
Your planned trip sounds so exciting. What a wonderful way to spend the holidays. Nice to have that to look forward to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Roni, I hope with a little time you will find a new job/career. As you yourself said, something always comes along, and maybe now is meant to be the time for recharging and having a little relaxation.
> Bev, it is great that you are teaching your skills to some hopefully future knitters.
> 
> Tanya, sorry you had a bad day. hopefully tomorrow will be a much better one.
> ...


Thanks, Sue!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Ronie said:


> My 'Spooky' was a long haired cat.. she was all black.. that is the reason for the name.. I missed her so much when she didn't return home one day.. She survived every critter out in the country but when we moved to town she disappeared.. I would find items she chose to sleep on for years to come.. I hated cleaning them but it needed done.. I did the same when my big dog passed.. the last thing I did was clean the door where she got mud on it!! those last traces of them are comforting


My cat was named Spooky too and she was all black. Like you, I chose that name because when we got her, she was small and spooky looking.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, I am hoping all goes well for your daughter tomorrow also.

Bev, your MV is looking great! How nice to be able to tuck in the ends as you add your edge. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry, Tanya you had such a rough day. The Northern Lights photo is so beautiful. I do hope today is better for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That sounds a wonderful trip, Sue. I shall look forward to the photos.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, thinking of you and your DD today. Hope all goes well.

Thanks, Toni. I will be glad to put a WIP to bed. I have a 'few' that I need to do that with.

Jane, awhile back you posted a link to a shawl. It was in worsted and was one of our fav designers. I thought I bookmarked it or put it in my Ravelry library. Do you remember what it was??? I am trying to find it and can't.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I fell out so early last nite. Putting your head in the sand for a bit can be a good strategy.

Norma--glad you liked the Northern Lights photo. It would be such a thrill to see them in real space. But we can enjoy them in our yarns and photos.

Sue--Hope your daughter is okay with medical procedure. Your planned trip/cruise for next winter sounds fabulous. Very exciting. Will give all your knitting a special purpose this year.

Bev--you, too, have such a nice vacation to anticipate this Spring. Your crab st edging looks good on the MV. I have struggled with that stitch ,and am still not happy with my skill at it. Can't wait to see your MV modeled.

Thanx everyone for your well wishes/concern. The world has a new thick layer of white over it. I will work off some of my frustration with a snow shovel this morning and haul in some firewood. Actually that does feel good to do. Now to find a new knit project.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:



> I agree, Sue. It sounds like a fabulous trip!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I'm just settling in for a quiet evening of knitting. My daughter, Amy is spending the night as she has to go the hospital tomorrow to have her J-tube replaced. She has had it in nearly seven years now, which is way longer than they are normally in. It's my second trip to the hospital this week. I will pack my knitting and take it with me.
> This morning my DH and I booked a river cruise for next December, down the Rhine from Amsterdam to Basel to visit the Christmas Markets, something that I have wanted to do for some time. For the past fifteen years I had been going twice a year to England to visit my Mum. Now she has passed I won't be going so much. We are planning flying to London the day after Thanksgiving and staying there until we join the cruise. That way we will also get to see the London lights and also enjoy the Christmas atmosphere there. What this means is that I will have to be on top of my Christmas preps before we leave. It's still a long way off, but both my DH and I are excited.
> 
> Sue


Oh my gosh that is so exciting.. just hearing you describe your trip, I was right there with you!!! It will be great to have wonderful memories of that area again!! I know it will be the trip of a life time for you and your husband! Oh I want to go....LOL it sounds like an amazing way to spend Christmas


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!!! 
Tanya your statement about wishing we could see the Northern Lights in person reminded me of when I was first moving to Oregon.. I was told you could see them from here.. But I never have  Maybe I should figure out where Alaska is from my house and glance in that direction!!! LOL I think further north they have a better chance.. I'll ask my friend.. she and I are going to have a good long chat on the phone while the guy's watch the Super Bowl.. I plan on knitting during the game too  I like the commercials!!!

I'm up early this morning we have another Pickin party tonight. This time at someone elses house.. I am baking a roast for Flautas and later I will poach a few chicken breast.. So I can offer a variety I also hope to lightly fry them until they hold together then bake the fat out.. its worked before and hopefully they will go together as planned and be a big hit!  
I had to put myself on a schedule! I found myself in my jammies at 10 in the morning with nothing done but a lot of sitting at the computer..  at least now I get the house work done before hubby comes home for lunch at 10:30am... what a awful time to be eating lunch.. but when you have been up for 8 hours already I am sure he is eager for the break


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

I think you might need to be out and away from city lights to see the Northern Lights. We only get them here in southern Minnesota on rare occasions. I was told once that they would appear when there was a large change in the weather, on a clear night, of course.

Have a fun time this evening!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my washcloth. I do enjoy knitting them. I find them comforting. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my washcloth. I do enjoy knitting them. I find them comforting. :thumbup:


And it has worked up well!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ....Jane, awhile back you posted a link to a shawl. It was in worsted and was one of our fav designers....I am trying to find it and can't.


Was it Woodland Crescent Shawlette by Pam Jemelian? Maybe not - this is in sport weight. (When I looked in the pattern notes, it says DK.)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/woodland-crescent-shawlette

Can you remember the colour maybe? How far back - a week, more?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you so much, Julie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Tanya your statement about wishing we could see the Northern Lights in person...


I can recall having seen them from here but not for many years. However, the first year that I taught, it was in Labrador & they were a regular occurrence. Sometimes very spectacular - lighting the whole expanse of the Northern sky. If you whistled, they would dance - but I think that some people thought that it was bad luck to do that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my washcloth. ...


Yours is quite legible & really like that colour.

I don't see any sign of February's yet - she said that it would be early.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Yours is quite legible & really like that colour.
> 
> I don't see any sign of February's yet - she said that it would be early.


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, I think you took a great photo. Taking it on the angle like that made the pattern stand out.

Jane, I think it was not so much lace. Thanks for trying to find it. I will go back through your posts on LP and see if I can find it. However I did get that one into my Ravelry library.  My DD gave me some red merino that she had partially repurposed from a long sweater-I got what she had not repurposed also. I will have to check the weight of the yarn.

We live in north central Indiana and we have see the Northern Lights once. All green, but gorgeous. It was amazing. I really did not want to sleep that night, but I did. We got our son up to see them. We did not realize because we were looking ourselves, but he was looking to the south the whole time and went to bed shortly and told us in the morning, he saw nothing.

Well, my MV is done. I am pleased with it. As you will see from the pictures, I did not get all my threads on the edge, but it will be easy to thread them under the edging. Ronie, when I did the arm holes, I did every other stitch and shortened up those arm holes and gave them some strength to hold the weight of the yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I think it was not so much lace...


If you could remember who the desginer was or the colour maybe, I might remember. Even how long ago...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Well, my MV is done. I am pleased with it. ...


You should be - it looks marvellous - much better than the model in the pattern. I love how you used the different colours. I think that you will find this a useful wardrobe addition.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking really good Bev. I too like the color combination.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--your MV looks excellent. What a luxury item in cashmere! The colors worked beautifully. Thanks for the notes about the armholes. I can see how they might be a challenge in sizing them--and keeping them that way.

I am so surprised that people in the US can see the Northern Lights. How special. Jane, being further north definitely gave you the advantage. What is this thing about whistling and moving the lights? Is that a local mythology?

Norma--your washcloth looks very good. I agree with others that a solid color that is lighter shows the lettering best. Well, we have all become the voice of experience now with this type of knitting. I think it pertains to all the pattern washcloths that are so popular.

Ronie--enjoy your Super Bowl party and phone visiting. Sounds good to me.

Question: I am about to chose another slipper pattern and need to chose different yarns. I love double strand worsted weight but they don't last on my floors. I go thru them within 4-6 weeks. And I guess I am a bit skeptical about the spray rubber or other such coatings that are often recommended. So thought people might share their wisdom here. thanx


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is a great MV. It looks very smart. I love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Hello friends! I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up with the other threads,I've been super busy. But I didn't forget that it's my turn to host!
> 
> Recently, I undertook the wonderful task of designing a Tallis (prayer shawl) for my mom. We wear it when we approach or read out of the Torah (part of our bible which is read on our sabbath among other days), and today most Jewish girls and all Jewish boys are presented this when they have their bat/bar mitzvah,which is a great right of passage that allows them as an adult into the Jewish community. It wasn't until modern times that girls were allowed this right of passage, and my mom had hers when it was still a new concept and didn't read from the Torah, only from other books. Since she didn't read from the Torah,she was not presented with a Tallis. She always wanted one, but if she ever approached the Torah since then,she had my dad's so didn't get one. I amso honored to be making her first tallit, which is a great undertaking because there are laws that need to be followed to make the wearer able to wear it functionally.
> 
> ...


Nice to see that you found the Lace Party NC. It is a great place and the work done by this group is outstanding!

I am going to lurk and find out more about the Tallis you are designing.

Hi everyone! glad to see this thread is doing so beautifully with you all pulling together. Tamarque is teaching her toddlers miter jacket right now. Drop by and say hello to her. click on the thread under all my posts and scroll down to #61 workshop (the only current workshop open) and watch how this lovely little sweater evolves.

Take care everyone! Designer1234


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...What is this thing about whistling and moving the lights? Is that a local mythology?...


They definitely moved - squiggled, I'd call it.
I found this online:
_"Some say that if you whistle at the Northern Lights, they will dance for you. The more cautious argue that one should never whistle when the Northern Lights are low, as it can bring great misfortune, even death."_
& this excerpt from a poem:
_"The Inuits say don't whistle, when the northern lights are high, lest they swoop to earth and carry you up to the luminescent sky."_


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Question: I am about to chose another slipper pattern ...I am a bit skeptical about the spray rubber or other such coatings that are often recommended. So thought people might share their wisdom here. thanx


My grandmother used to knit us slippers (basically socks) that she called vamps. She would put a sole on them - canvas, I think, with holes punched along the sides to allow her to sew them onto the sock part.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My grandmother used to knit us slippers (basically socks) that she called vamps. She would put a sole on them - canvas, I think, with holes punched along the sides to allow her to sew them onto the sock part.


I used to do something similar with my kids when small. I used leather scraps out of which I cut soles and punched holes. They were adorable but the stitching never held up. We used to have a photo of 4 of the munchkins sitting on a couch all wearing these leather bottomed slippers which was just too cute.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They definitely moved - squiggled, I'd call it.
> I found this online:
> _"Some say that if you whistle at the Northern Lights, they will dance for you. The more cautious argue that one should never whistle when the Northern Lights are low, as it can bring great misfortune, even death."_
> & this excerpt from a poem:
> _"The Inuits say don't whistle, when the northern lights are high, lest they swoop to earth and carry you up to the luminescent sky."_


What is the physics of that experience? I think of the air moving in front of the mouth when whistling, moving the air which affects the way the eye is seeing. Maybe a far fetched notion, but theories have to begin somewhere.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful Bev!!! I will do that.. I need to practice the reverse sc or crab stitch.. I end up doing a sc all the way around! Clearly I need to see the video again

I love that little ditty Jane... I wouldn't whistle either. 

Tanya have you thought of putting a sole on them? if you can't get some leather ones put a denim sole on it. You can just use your imagination. I am sure as handy as you are you can find a way to attach it.. I would think a half inch larger than my foot sewn all around would look nice to. I don't think they would be any more slippery than the regular yarn.. Let us know what you come up with... 

I just received my final check and I got a nice bonus!! that helps so much... seems to me I have been teary eyed all day.. both happy and sad tears. I decided to walk to the bank and to Subway for a early lunch.. work out some energy, but I kept running into people who were sharing their condolences... made it worse, but I feel much better now.. I refuse to cry in public! and by the time I got home I was too hungry and tired.. I am going to finish up a few things and go knit! I hope hubby comes home early.. he said he might


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Warning: longish post!!
I have agreed to host from February 22-March 8, so I would like to suggest that some of us do a common project. I have come up with a list of some of the things that we have been looking at lately. I have pared down my list to 6 items covering a variety of yarn weights & sometimes with various weight choices in the one pattern. To make this easier, I have included a link to the Ravelry page & a picture of each below. For other pictures of FOs which would give an idea of how different yarns would look, I like to click in the "About this pattern" section & browse there.
If people could weigh in on their top two choices, say, I could tally & arrive at the most popular choice.

1.) I am keen on knitting unikatissima's Lace Snowdrop which is done in fingering weight. It came out in 24 clues as an advent calendar but it isnt the same type of sampler that Kristin Beneckens was, as it is a specific design - if you know what I mean. The designer says that each segment took 25 minutes of knitting. If we looked at an hours knitting a day, which would be two clues, two weeks wouldnt be an unreasonable timeline - not that we have to stick to a schedule. I could even post the clues each day to save people the need to go look for them. It is now also available as a single file, though.

http://www.unikatissima.de/e/?page_id=8992

2.) The Saroyan scarf/shawlette - can be done in a variety of weights - even worsted which would knit up so quickly. There is also a two-leaf version & matching fingerless gloves & hat - although no English pattern for the latter at the moment.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saroyan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-leaf-saroyan
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/saroyan-fingerless-mittens

3.) Teahouse Shawlette - Pam Jemelian - Sport
No longer free but we can manage that, I think.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teahouse-shawlette

4.) Kris Bastas Cat's Paw Scarf - fingering - highly customizable
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cats-paw-scarf-3

5.) Kris Bastas Wiggle Lace Scarf - worsted - highly customizable
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wiggle-lace-scarf

6.) Circle of Love Lace Cowl by Evelyn A. Clark shown in lace weight but suitable for other weights
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circle-of-love-lace-cowl


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Warning: longish post!!
> I have agreed to host from February 22-March 8, so I would like to suggest ...


Jane -- they are all lovely pieces and just seeing them gives me the "itch," but I'm committed to working on a lace curtain. Since I do better with only one project at a time, I probably won't be able to participate, but 2/22 is a long way off -- so who knows. Best of luck -- I think this is a great idea; the timing is just wrong for me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...but I'm committed to working on a lace curtain. ...


Well, we'll be expecting you to participate by showing us your progress.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just finished this shawlette - Old Flames Scarf by Kris Basta - Kriskrafter:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-flames-scarf
...another quick to knit & easy to follow pattern.
It was designed for Worsted weight but I used a heavy fingering & added repeats. Her patterns are easy to customize that way. I have to wait for better weather for outdoor shots.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane it sounds like fun! I am pretty sure I will be done with Toni's piece by then... getting closer if so any of these look like a winner to me

a bit partial to the Teahouse and the unikatissima's Lace Snowdrop


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...a bit partial to the Teahouse and the unikatissima's Lace Snowdrop


Noted


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bevv, that looks great. I like that combination of colours.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks good, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here is my washcloth. I do enjoy knitting them. I find them comforting. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm sort of surprised it hasn't come out yet. I assume it will be posted in the same place.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Yours is quite legible & really like that colour.
> 
> I don't see any sign of February's yet - she said that it would be early.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I t is December, but early December so we will be back for Christmas. Just a way to really get in the Christmas spirit. of course I realize it may impact my advent calendar scarf knitting. With that chunk of days away, I may finish up with an abbreviated version.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh that is so exciting.. just hearing you describe your trip, I was right there with you!!! It will be great to have wonderful memories of that area again!! I know it will be the trip of a life time for you and your husband! Oh I want to go....LOL it sounds like an amazing way to spend Christmas


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like them all, especially Saroyan and Teahouse.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the kind words on my MV. I noticed on the picture that one arm hole is larger than the other. So, I will need to redo that one. That will take about 10 min and then weave in the ends. I think that I will be able to finish this tonight.  My DD praised me for my diligence on finishing a big project. I told her she was the one who taught me diligence with her double knit baby blankets. 

Jane, I like the circle of love one and I love the Old FLames Crescent. We could each do the project we like best.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I am going to need more than that extra five minutes we have been passing around to get any of those done Jane, lol  All are lovely. I'll go with whichever the group decides on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I'm sort of surprised it hasn't come out yet. I assume it will be posted in the same place.


I have been checking on the home page - I figure that there will be a link to a new page.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my washcloth. I do enjoy knitting them. I find them comforting. :thumbup:


That looks really good, Norma! I enjoy knitting them, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I like them all but the Lace Snowdrop is very pretty. I will go along with any of them.

edit Your Old Flame scarf is lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, I think you took a great photo. Taking it on the angle like that made the pattern stand out.
> 
> Jane, I think it was not so much lace. Thanks for trying to find it. I will go back through your posts on LP and see if I can find it. However I did get that one into my Ravelry library.  My DD gave me some red merino that she had partially repurposed from a long sweater-I got what she had not repurposed also. I will have to check the weight of the yarn.
> 
> ...


That looks great, Bev! Well done!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I like them all, especially Saroyan and Teahouse.


They are both my 2nd choice - I can't decide which I would prefer. Snowdrop is my first choice but would be more involved.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I like the circle of love one and I love the Old FLames Crescent...


Actually, Old Flames was one that I just finished.


> We could each do the project we like best.


That was a possibility that I figured that we might end up with.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... I'll go with whichever the group decides on.


Okay


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...it may impact my advent calendar scarf knitting. With that chunk of days away, I may finish up with an abbreviated version.


As long as you have the internet access, I would think that you would be able to keep on pace - perhaps one day less opportunity to knit another more.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just finished this shawlette - Old Flames Scarf by Kris Basta - Kriskrafter:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-flames-scarf
> ...another quick to knit & easy to follow pattern.
> It was designed for Worsted weight but I used a heavy fingering & added repeats. Her patterns are easy to customize that way. I have to wait for better weather for outdoor shots.


That is beautiful and a lovely color!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:



> Jane, I like them all but the Lace Snowdrop is very pretty.


I had hoped to do the Snowdrop before Christmas but there was just too much on the go - but that seems to keep happening to me somehow.


> Your Old Flame scarf is lovely.


Thank you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am going to need more than that extra five minutes we have been passing around to get any of those done Jane, lol  All are lovely. I'll go with whichever the group decides on.


I feel the same - happy to go with whichever one the group decides on. They are all lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks really good, Norma! I enjoy knitting them, too.


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is beautiful and a lovely color!


Thank you 
It is my niece's favourite colour.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> It is my niece's favourite colour.


It's a nice rich color and worked up great in that pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...happy to go with whichever one the group decides on. They are all lovely.


Okay


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's a nice rich color and worked up great in that pattern.


Thank you 
I was thinking that the yarn that I used for Heart on Fire would make it really look like flames.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Looking really good Bev. I too like the color combination.


I totally agree!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks, Pam and Toni. I certainly had no idea what I would end up with when I purchased those sweaters from the garage sale. And I only used about 2 skeins of each color. I have a ton left. 

Tanya, I just dropped in on your Miter Square workshop. Looks great. I may get to trying some samples next week. I hope so. It is one thing I want to learn this year.  If you are not following along with Tanya's WS you should drop in just to see Norma's sweater. Love the colors.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am going to need more than that extra five minutes we have been passing around to get any of those done Jane, lol  All are lovely. I'll go with whichever the group decides on.


*LOL!!!!!* Can you hear me laughing out LOUD in up here in Minnesota!!! I can so relate to stretching out that extra five minutes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your old flame scarf is so pretty, Jane!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Cats paw or wiggle lace. I like the cowl too (recall failure) with the hearts.

Not one of your choices but Old Flames is cute too. Sorry, more than 2.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Question: I am about to chose another slipper pattern and need to chose different yarns. I love double strand worsted weight but they don't last on my floors. I go thru them within 4-6 weeks. And I guess I am a bit skeptical about the spray rubber or other such coatings that are often recommended. So thought people might share their wisdom here. thanx


Tanya, try adding a sole of chamois. You can cut them as desired and replace them as they wear out. Maybe cut soles from felt but probably not last. If you can find a leather supplier, look for suede soles or suede pieces you can cut to shape. The company I used to use was Tandy Leather. Don't know if they are in business. But you could even purchase sides of leather of all kinds.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Your old flame scarf is so pretty, Jane!


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Cats paw or wiggle lace. I like the cowl too (recall failure) with the hearts.
> 
> Not one of your choices but Old Flames is cute too. Sorry, more than 2.


Well - I had more than twice this on my original list so when it comes down to it, I want to do them all. Do you think that I could manage that in the two weeks?
Your two choices are by Kris Basta & I had decided, once I finished the first one, that I would keep one of hers on the needles until I had done them all.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Aren't these so cute? 
http://laurelcrafter.blogspot.ca/2015/01/grandmas-knickknacks-coasters.html
...but you have to go to this page for the first 3 rows - only the last row is shown on the first page:
http://laurelcrafter.blogspot.ca/2015/01/grandmas-knickknacks-crochet-blanket.html
Great for using up leftovers.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well - I had more than twice this on my original list so when it comes down to it, I want to do them all. Do you think that I could manage that in the two weeks?


You and Sue, yes  Me, maybe in two years, lol.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute
Sue


jscaplen said:


> Aren't these so cute?
> http://laurelcrafter.blogspot.ca/2015/01/grandmas-knickknacks-coasters.html
> ...but you have to go to this page for the first 3 rows - only the last row is shown on the first page:
> http://laurelcrafter.blogspot.ca/2015/01/grandmas-knickknacks-crochet-blanket.html
> Great for using up leftovers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks, Pam and Toni. I certainly had no idea what I would end up with when I purchased those sweaters from the garage sale. And I only used about 2 skeins of each color. I have a ton left.
> 
> Tanya, I just dropped in on your Miter Square workshop. Looks great. I may get to trying some samples next week. I hope so. It is one thing I want to learn this year.  If you are not following along with Tanya's WS you should drop in just to see Norma's sweater. Love the colors.


Seeing you at the WS would be great. I think people are enjoying the MS and learning how to connect them. It is really such a fun technique. And totally agree that Norma's multi-color yarn is so bright and cheerful. Great for a child's project but also for an adult. It has an energy that reminds me of your diagonal mitt's yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma I love you wash cloth! Bev your right the angle really helps  
Do any of you get the Churchmouse yarns and tea newsletter? they just sent me this.. http://www.churchmouseyarns.com/collections/whats-new/products/alexandras-airplane-scarf-kidsilk-haze-version#.VMwNNfl1xRo I think now I might be the enabler. it is knitted in a tube so it will go very fast!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I really like those.. I wish I had Moms Fiesta ware.. My SIL has it and that is fine.. Plus it is the old stuff and only good for decoration  but very festive!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Aren't these so cute?
> http://laurelcrafter.blogspot.ca/2015/01/grandmas-knickknacks-coasters.html
> ...but you have to go to this page for the first 3 rows - only the last row is shown on the first page:
> http://laurelcrafter.blogspot.ca/2015/01/grandmas-knickknacks-crochet-blanket.html
> Great for using up leftovers.


They're really cute!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My DD's procedure went well and she is resting here and will go home home. Tomorrow. We always have to watch her carefully as her stomach often plays up after a procedure and she lands up in the hospital, but I think she is ok and just tired this time. I managed a little knitting,whilst she was having the procedure. 

I am trying to keep on top of my WIPs as I will be starting a couple of new ones from Sunday. It's funny as there was once a time when I wouldn't have dreamed of having more than one project on the needles at a time.
Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My DD's procedure went well and she is resting here and will go home home. Tomorrow. We always have to watch her carefully as her stomach often plays up after a procedure and she lands up in the hospital, but I think she is ok and just tired this time. I managed a little knitting,whilst she was having the procedure.
> 
> I am trying to keep on top of my WIPs as I will be starting a couple of new ones from Sunday. It's funny as there was once a time when I wouldn't have dreamed of having more than one project on the needles at a time.
> Sue


Glad to hear she is OK!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> *LOL!!!!!* Can you hear me laughing out LOUD in up here in Minnesota!!! I can so relate to stretching out that extra five minutes.


Well, I think those 5 minutes are stretching pretty thin if we are passing it around. 

Jane, I love those coasters. I am going to be making a friend a Star Mandala and those coasters would be nice to give with it. 

HA!!! I found it. Jane, it's this new one by Dee.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mitali-shawl


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--I think the Teahouse and the Snowdrop are my top choices. That said, the circle of love and the wiggle lace would be okay.

That was a lot of work you did putting this together for us. Thanx a bunch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, try adding a sole of chamois. You can cut them as desired and replace them as they wear out. Maybe cut soles from felt but probably not last. If you can find a leather supplier, look for suede soles or suede pieces you can cut to shape. The company I used to use was Tandy Leather. Don't know if they are in business. But you could even purchase sides of leather of all kinds.


Forgot about Tandy Leather. I do have some very bright leather scraps in the house which may be large enough but not sure I want to be seeing such brightness on my feet.

I guess everyone is saying the same thing about adding a leather layer on the bottom. I just think while it may not wear thru that quickly, the stitching may not hold up very well. But thanx for all the comments. Will have to think on it some more. May have to give up the wool and work with a blend with high % of nylon or acrylic that is tougher than wool. I sure do like my wool on the feet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My DD's procedure went well and she is resting here and will go home home. Tomorrow. We always have to watch her carefully as her stomach often plays up after a procedure and she lands up in the hospital, but I think she is ok and just tired this time. I managed a little knitting,whilst she was having the procedure.
> 
> I am trying to keep on top of my WIPs as I will be starting a couple of new ones from Sunday. It's funny as there was once a time when I wouldn't have dreamed of having more than one project on the needles at a time.
> Sue


That's great, Sue, that your DD is doing well.

I've become the same about being comfortable with having multiple WIPs going at one time.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Well, I think those 5 minutes are stretching pretty thin if we are passing it around
> HA!!! I found it. Jane, it's this new one by Dee.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mitali-shawl


That is a lovely pattern. Bev, your MV is looking good. And lucky you, to have lots of leftover recycled cashmere. YAY.

Sue, sounds like DD is doing well and I hope she gets to come home right away.

I can't remember most of what I have read but I do remember that Jane wants to do a knit along. I can pretend I have lots of time on my hands and give one of those projects a go. The Cats Paw and Wiggle Lace look to be very fast knits so would probably be the best for me. 
And Jane, your newest project is beautiful too. You must have 8 projects going at a time.

Oh I remeber now about the Northern Lights. That is something I have never had the opportunity to see. Tell me, are they seen year round or only in the winter.

It is supposed to get very windy tonight. And snow again on Sunday night into Monday so I may be having to use another vacation day up. It's a good thing that they don't hold being out due to weather as an occurrence. 2 years ago I used 6 days by March. Yuck.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...It's funny as there was once a time when I wouldn't have dreamed of having more than one project on the needles at a time.


You must be hanging out with a bad influence.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> My DD's procedure went well and she is resting...


I am glad that Amy is doing well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, it's this new one by Dee...l


That mystery is solved. I was racking my brains... 

ETA: I was sticking to free patterns but I wouldn't mind knitting Mitali together later on.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Forgot about Tandy Leather. I do have some very bright leather scraps in the house which may be large enough but not sure I want to be seeing such brightness on my feet.
> 
> I guess everyone is saying the same thing about adding a leather layer on the bottom. I just think it while it may not wear thru that quickly, the stitching may not hold up very well. But thanx for all the comments. Will have to think on it some more. May have to give up the wool and work with a blend with high % of nylon or acrylic that is tougher than wool. I sure do like my wool on the feet.


Just use the acrylic on the sole portion as an extra layer on the outside, just like you would do with the leather.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--I think the Teahouse and the Snowdrop are my top choices. That said, the circle of love and the wiggle lace would be okay.


They are all lovely, aren't they?


> That was a lot of work you did putting this together for us. Thanx a bunch.


No problem. I'd love to have company as I knit them. There's a method to my madness.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...The Cats Paw and Wiggle Lace look to be very fast knits so would probably be the best for me.


Funny - I thought of you when I suggested Cat's Paw. I wonder why? ;-)


> And Jane, your newest project is beautiful too.


Thank you


> You must have 8 projects going at a time.


Not sure how many - don't know how to count that high.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Now who could that possibly be?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> You must be hanging out with a bad influence.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know I am surrounded by about 5 Wips right here and it is almost like 'eeny, meeny, miny,mo" as I try to decide which one to knit on next, but then they will be relegated down the line a little as I start on the next couple of MKALs in the next few days. That doesn't count the few that are languishing "out of sight, out of mind" upstairs, from when I tidied up down here for Christmas or Thanksgiving. I keep telling myself that I will get back to them one of these days.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't know if this has been posted before or not.
Sue

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ginkgo-crescent


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--glad your DD is doing well. Big relief I am sure.

that Ginkgo crescent shawl is very nice.

Jane--I get your strategy: company and help making the decision. That works&#128522;

Chris--maybe your suggestion of an acrylic bottom--maybe a double bottom would work. thanx.

That 's a frustration to have to use your vacation time for rotten weather conditions. My daughter just told me she had seen Northern Lights when she was in Seattle. I think that is so special.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before or not.
> ...


I saw that in the list but never shared it. I have seen some very nice versions - which made it pop up to the top of my list until something else knocked it down. I am so fickle.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That mystery is solved. I was racking my brains...
> 
> ETA: I was sticking to free patterns but I wouldn't mind knitting Mitali together later on.


I would like to knit that one, too, at some point.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No problem. I'd love to have company as I knit them. There's a method to my madness.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before or not.
> Sue
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ginkgo-crescent


Thanks, Sue. Another one added to my library.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, your MV looks great. The edging really pulled it together and the colors are so soft. 

Jane, I too love them all. But if I had to choose I would go with Circle of Love Cowl or Lace Snowdrop. 
Your Old Flames Scarf is luscious looking! 

Sue glad your daughter is home and she is ok. 
I do like that ginkgo crescent shawl too. It is already in my library.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Now who could that possibly be?


I can't even begin to imagine.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I would like to knit that one, too, at some point.


We'll have to put sticky note on it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...if I had to choose I would go with Circle of Love Cowl or Lace Snowdrop.


Noted 


> our Old Flames Scarf is luscious looking! ...


Thank you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We'll have to put sticky note on it.


Good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:
 

> I sure do like my wool on the feet.


I'm with you, Tanya. I love wool socks-so warm. But I am wearing mine out. Gonna have to make more.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

First clues for February's RMT are up:
http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-february/


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You must be hanging out with a bad influence.


Yep, yep, yep!!!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That mystery is solved. I was racking my brains...
> 
> ETA: I was sticking to free patterns but I wouldn't mind knitting Mitali together later on.


Cool!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Not sure how many - don't know how to count that high.


love it!

Jane, I have seen you post with multiple quotes. How do you do that? So I don't have to take up so much room. 

My MV is totally done. I finished it before supper. It hangs well and I like wearing it both ways. Was planning on wearing it to church Sun morning, but we are expecting 8-12 inches Sat night and Sun with blowing winds on Sun. We just may be in for the day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I have seen you post with multiple quotes. How do you do that? So I don't have to take up so much room. ...


I generally start out by hitting "Quote reply" so the name of the person to whom I am replying will show. Then I cut out extra text & paste [/quote] at the end of it, reply to that then choose the next part of the text that I want to reference & put [/quote] before & after it - except remove the oblique line in the one that precedes the text to be quoted. (If I took it out now you wouldn't see the tags - just quoted text.)
The way the tags work is:
 plain square brackets containing the command go before what you want to treat to turn on the command & 
 square brackets with the oblique line before the command goes at the end to turn it off.
If you look at the box to the left when you are composing text, you will see commands to make boldface, then italic & so on. The text to be treated goes between the two sets of square brackets.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> First clues for February's RMT are up:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-february/


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I was just getting ready to go check again.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> First clues for February's RMT are up:
> http://thedomesticdash.com/rmt-february/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Mitali is a quick and easy knit. All of us test knitters did it in under a week.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I would like to knit that one, too, at some point.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good news Sue, glad your DD is well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Mitali is a quick and easy knit. All of us test knitters did it in under a week.
> 
> Sue


That's good to know, Sue. Thanks!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Sue. Under a week. That's my kind of project. A lot less likely to become a lost WIP.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I am glad your daughter is doing very well.. and she is lucky that you were able to be there for her. 
I like the Matali shawl.. it is very different and looks warmer than some of the others.. and that color she shows it in is really nice.. very classy.. 

I started out wanting to do everything and I had way to may projects going. So now I try very hard to keep it at 2 or 3 preferably 1 at a time but that doesn't happen.. LOL 

Tanya what if you did a double knit with wool and acrylic for the soul only. then do the rest in wool! I don't know how the sole is constructed but if you did it first then picked up stitches all around for the top then you could even put some felt or some other material in between.. it would just give comfort and would save the sole a little. I am going to guess they wear out as much from the inside as outside. have you thought of fleece. That would work well on the inside to make them cozy!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another nice cowl - but will have to wait for another list:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-infinity-and-beyond

...and another nice stole:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-zola-with-love


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not going to be posting the text gathered...but I have included the JPG examples of how to gather the text. Most MS Windows users have a Notepad (though I'm not sure about MS Windows 8 versions).

There's a certain person who helped me that lives a bit North of me that provided a certain DMC Ecru color to help match the doily I started...and had to briefly quit on row 17...midway.

I've just ordered through eBay a 400+ yard ball of size 20 ecru DMC crochet cotton...it was free shipping so...the $6+ USD was worth it. Better than the $10+ (including SOME shipping cost) I would have paid through a personal blog site.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:,Kaixixang.

I am up early. My LYS has a sale this morning. If you show up between 7 and 8 this morning in pjs, you will get 50% off yarn.  So I am up and running a bit early this morning. Probably won't get a ton of yarn, but will be looking for something special. Either way, I don't have a ton to spend.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, thank you, I am glad you like the colours. I was relieved that DD loved them :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Aren't these so cute?
> http://laurelcrafter.blogspot.ca/2015/01/grandmas-knickknacks-coasters.html
> 
> Great for using up leftovers.


Those are very cute.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am so glad your DD is recovering well. Such good news. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Sue, that your DD is doing well.
> 
> I've become the same about being comfortable with having multiple WIPs going at one time.


It is is strange as I would not have dreamt of having WIPs at one time but now I actively enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:,Kaixixang.
> 
> I am up early. My LYS has a sale this morning. If you show up between 7 and 8 this morning in pjs, you will get 50% off yarn.  So I am up and running a bit early this morning. Probably won't get a ton of yarn, but will be looking for something special. Either way, I don't have a ton to spend.


Hahahaha, you go girl! I'd be in my PJs too and out the door!! And best to get out before the snow. My LYS is having 30% off from 9 to 12 so I have time to get there. And like you will just look for something special as I don't really have any money to be spending.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Another nice cowl - but will have to wait for another list:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-infinity-and-beyond
> 
> ...and another nice stole:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-zola-with-love


Jane, I really like this infinity cowl! Let's do this one. LOL. You enabler. I am sure that I will be doing the Cats Paw shawl too. Thanks for giving me reasons to use stash and make room for more. 
I do wish I could knit more. :-(

Tanya, hope your slippers work out perfectly for you however you choose.

Looks like I will definitely be using a day on Monday as they just upped the snowfall to 10 to 14 inches. Even if the highways are clear enough to get to work in the morning and come home I would still have way too much to shovel when I finally did get home. If I didn't go to work, Steve or Tom would probably have plowed out my parking area, but I would still need to shovel to get to my front door and around the back path to the basement. So even though we didn't get hit with the last snowmageddon that was forecast, I believe this one will be coming.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Bev, that sounds like a good way to start the day. Have fun. 

Chris, hope this snow storm also peters out like the last one. But at least you can do some knitting in between shoveling if the predictions turn out to be correct.

Jane, thanks for the heads up on the dishcloth start. Will try to get that on the needles today!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lucky you Bev--50% off is a great come on. My LYS has never had a sale that I know of. She must be doing very well. Since she owns the land where she raises her own wool sheep and her husband has a very lucrative custom architectural concrete business she is financially doing well. But it doesn't do me any good. She does carry some beautiful yarns. Boohoo to me.

But I want to see you out there in our PJ's!

I really like that Zola lace scarf and have downloaded and saved it. The cowl doesn't move me as I cannot really see the stitch details. Maybe is it stunning but the photos dont reveal the cowls beauty.

Ronie--I am thinking of doubling the sole of the slippers with an acrylic bottom--perhaps the toughest yarn around. RedHeart comes to mind--pure plastic, in a nondescript color. I was looking again at the Drogo double knit slippers that you may remember being posted but they will not lend themselves to this treatment. They were the reversible stranded pair with a very complicated pattern. Better to adapt that pattern to a scarf than slippers me thinks.

Fleece lining is nice. I wore fleece lined leather slippers for years. Absolutely loved them They cost about $50 a pair and lasted about 2 yrs-still pretty pricey. The leather wore out on my floors, even with carpeting in a couple of main rooms. Downward financial changes made me give up this luxury item.

I am thinking the non-felted slippers which I have made before and they fit the shape of my foot w/o too much shape changing. I think the bottoms can be done in a single, non-seamed version which can be doubled. In garter stitch that would also make a very cushy, warm slipper. Am thinking about picking up the sides thru both layers. However if the bottom wears out it will be harder to remove and replace. Maybe make the bottom extra wide sew them on up the sides a couple of rows so the seam is not being walked on. That would definitely be a weak spot. Thanx for the thoughts on this.

Jane--those little knickknack coasters are adorable and would make a cute gift set. Most people can use such things. 

And thanks for the new dishcloth link.

Chris--the one thing about NE living is all the winter exercise we get from the snow and firewood. I think if it wasn't for the necessity of dealing with mother nature, I might never leave the house in winter. Considering how sedentary my life has become (can't believe I just admitted that), I am glad for these demands on me to get out in the fresh air. And the work actually feels good. My plow guy only does half my driveway because he won't wait till I move my vehicles for the rest to get done. These guys are very arrogant around here. And the firewood always has to be kept unburied and then brought in on a regular basis.

Now to get focused and chose yarns for slippers and next LP project that I would love to do with everyone.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

BTW--did the winner from the January dishcloth ever get announced?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it was Jonibee. Maybe from about 11 January.

Sue


tamarque said:


> BTW--did the winner from the January dishcloth ever get announced?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's my take for this morning.  I got a skein of Mochi Plus to match one I have at home. And I broke down and got some sequined Artyarn-Mohair Splash. I love the color and for $22 instead of $44, it's a good deal. I find that I have too much yarn at home with no plans of what to do with it. Why bring more home that I have no idea what I would do with it.  Now I need to find just the right pattern for the Artyarn.

Yes, we are battening down for the snowstorm coming your way, Chris. We will probably be in Sun and Mon. Maybe get out on Mon, we will have to see how things go. Getting grocery shopping down today and I have PLENTY of knitting to keep me busy while the snow swirls around outside.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

On Saturday, I like to do the Second Glance from the Washington Post magazine section, where you have to spot 12 differences between the two pics. What caught my attention was the yarn for sale at a farmers market. I have never run into ant yarn at our local one.

If the pic is clear enough, maybe see how many you can spot. There are 12. I rarely get them all. Last week I got 11. Some are very subtle, if that is the word.

Sue
Seeing it posted, that might be hard to do. The most obvious is in the sign on the fence, but even that is not too clear. Sorry about that. The main reason for the post really was the presence of the yarn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is very pretty yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like the sequined yarn. I had a similar type yarn that I knit up into a cowl for a gift for a friend when I went to England in 2013. Liked it so much that I brought some similar yarn back to make myself one, but of course didn't right then, so not sure where the pattern is now
Sue


eshlemania said:


> Here's my take for this morning.  I got a skein of Mochi Plus to match one I have at home. And I broke down and got some sequined Artyarn-Mohair Splash. I love the color and for $22 instead of $44, it's a good deal. I find that I have too much yarn at home with no plans of what to do with it. Why bring more home that I have no idea what I would do with it.  Now I need to find just the right pattern for the Artyarn.
> 
> Yes, we are battening down for the snowstorm coming your way, Chris. We will probably be in Sun and Mon. Maybe get out on Mon, we will have to see how things go. Getting grocery shopping down today and I have PLENTY of knitting to keep me busy while the snow swirls around outside.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I found 7, maybe 8, differences. I'm like you. Would love to go to that farmer's market. 

Yep, Sue, somethings you buy just because you would love to have it around your neck.  I was thinking a cowl or some such. I have 165 yds.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I found 5 differences before my eyes froze and couldn't see any more. Maybe if I printed the pics out--maybe later. Frustrating. Used to do these kinds of puzzles as a kid all the time.

Bev--you were just too disciplined with your purchases. But nice yarn that you chose. Will be interesting to see what project you chose for the sequined yarn. Love the color.

Began the February dishcloth with a terra cotta color and #6 needle. S & C is hard to tighten up the tension but am working on that to see if the design shows up more clearly. Also tried a different cast on--the double twist short tail. These little projects are good for experimenting a bit. It is pretty stretchy but hard to get evenly done with this yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Haven't had a chance to start it yet as I just got in from jazzercise.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, I found 7, maybe 8, differences. I'm like you. Would love to go to that farmer's market.
> 
> Yep, Sue, somethings you buy just because you would love to have it around your neck.  I was thinking a cowl or some such. I have 165 yds.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great yarn Bev! the lighter of the two looks so soft.. I love how that roving type yarn knits up... the stitch definition is so pretty... 
I have yarn that I am not sure what to do with either.. it was one of those.. 'oh that is so pretty' buy's I feel the right pattern will show up and I'll know to use it.. 

Sue what fun.. I found 7 my screen is smaller so I didn't get the whole pic in 1 frame or I would of increased the size! but that's cheating isn't it!! 

Tanya the fleece I was talking about is the material all the blankets are made of. You can buy it by the yard at the fabric shop or just pick up a 50x60 blanket for around 6 dollars at the store.. ours are sold in the grocery stores. most all have them. you might want to double and quilt them but they are so nice and soft and would feel very nice in your slippers.. I personally think Red Heart softens up beautifully once washed and you might just like those..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I love 'To Zola with Love' I hope that all the notes she has is in the pattern.. it might be best to print off the changes just incase 

Chris a day off always sounds great if its paid!! all that shoveling sounds like a lot of work.. but what a great workout when most of us just sit and wait winter out!!

Kaixixang thanks for showing us how to do several quoted posts at once..  and YAY on the ecru thread..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great yarn Bev! the lighter of the two looks so soft.. I love how that roving type yarn knits up... the stitch definition is so pretty...
> I have yarn that I am not sure what to do with either.. it was one of those.. 'oh that is so pretty' buy's I feel the right pattern will show up and I'll know to use it..
> 
> Sue what fun.. I found 7 my screen is smaller so I didn't get the whole pic in 1 frame or I would of increased the size! but that's cheating isn't it!!
> ...


I see, you were thinking to put the fleece btw the 2 sole layers. That could be done but I still would think having to redo the bottom layer periodically might make using the fleece that way a bit of a pain. But an interesting idea that could work. The RH yarn is mainly for its wear toughness as the inner layer would be a wool. I have all that acrylic yarn given to me in December, maybe will use the black color or whatever may blend in with the slipper yarn. So much angst over such a small project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, found another few picture differences--now up to 8.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Another nice cowl - but will have to wait for another list:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-infinity-and-beyond
> 
> ...and another nice stole:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-zola-with-love


Thanks, Jane. Those are both really nice!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm not going to be posting the text gathered...but I have included the JPG examples of how to gather the text. Most MS Windows users have a Notepad (though I'm not sure about MS Windows 8 versions).quote]
> Thanks, kaixixang!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my take for this morning.  I got a skein of Mochi Plus to match one I have at home. And I broke down and got some sequined Artyarn-Mohair Splash. I love the color and for $22 instead of $44, it's a good deal. I find that I have too much yarn at home with no plans of what to do with it. Why bring more home that I have no idea what I would do with it.  Now I need to find just the right pattern for the Artyarn.
> 
> Yes, we are battening down for the snowstorm coming your way, Chris. We will probably be in Sun and Mon. Maybe get out on Mon, we will have to see how things go. Getting grocery shopping down today and I have PLENTY of knitting to keep me busy while the snow swirls around outside.


Both lovely yarns, Bev.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning everyone -- It has been a somewhat quiet week here and I've got a lot of knitting done on the curtain for my front room window. Decided to work it from the top down -- that way I could insert the curtain rod and test it in the window, as I go. So this week, I've managed to finish the curtain casing which I did as a double knit with 2 strands of thread on each side (total 4 balls --what a mess of threads), then once the casing was K2T to join onto a single 47" needle, I dropped back down to only a double strand of thread and did an eyelet set so that for future blocking it would be easy to thread a blocking wire. Once that was done, I dropped down to a single thread and started stockinette for the top of the panel -- have about 2 1/2" of that done. This morning I wanted to see how it was going to look, so put it on the rod and placed in the window. The picture below is the best I could get. Taking white on white in the early morning light isn't all that easy, but I think you can see enough to get the idea. 

Decided that I want the stockinette to end at about 8" down from the eyelet. Last night I played around with different transition methods for moving from the stockinette into the lace panel. I want to do something that gives the impression of arching from one of the more solid columns in the lace to the next. Think I have that figured out, but will just have to wait and see -- I think I can begin transitioning to the lace panel at about 5 1/2" below the eyelets. So it looks like a good week or more of stockinette before I can get to the next design element. 

I just want to know who thought up the idea of using itty bitty needles and itty bitty thread??? That person needs a head adjustment!!!!

Edit: Yes, those are biscuit cutters being used as weights to hold the needle down. What would we do without our kitchen tools?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I really like this infinity cowl! Let's do this one. LOL. ...


Maybe we could have a two week session where everyone worked on cowls. I spent lot of time trying to get my list down to 6 choices & keep wanting to put something else in there. Here is another lovely cowl pattern that I would like to do - may have posted it before:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-mesh-cowl

Something else that had occurred to me... to recognize & support those designers that provide us with so many free patterns.... 
We could have a Party where everyone worked on a pattern from the same designer but not necessarily the same one. I was thinking of MMario - some marvellous shawls in that collection & then this morning I came across another of Corinne Ouillon's:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lac

I got a folder stuffed with patterns by these two - but there are others - well Kris Basta comes to mind but she is featured in the list that I proposed yesterday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe we could have a two week session where everyone worked on cowls. I spent lot of time trying to get my list down to 6 choices & keep wanting to put something else in there. Here is another lovely cowl pattern that I would like to do - may have posted it before:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-mesh-cowl
> 
> Something else that had occurred to me... to recognize & support those designers that provide us with so many free patterns....
> ...


Those are both lovely patterns! And great ideas!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning everyone -- It has been a somewhat quiet week here and I've got a lot of knitting done on the curtain for my front room window. Decided to work it from the top down -- that way I could insert the curtain rod and test it in the window, as I go. So this week, I've managed to finish the curtain casing which I did as a double knit with 2 strands of thread on each side (total 4 balls --what a mess of threads), then once the casing was K2T to join onto a single 47" needle, I dropped back down to only a double strand of thread and did an eyelet set so that for future blocking it would be easy to thread a blocking wire. Once that was done, I dropped down to a single thread and started stockinette for the top of the panel -- have about 2 1/2" of that done. This morning I wanted to see how it was going to look, so put it on the rod and placed in the window. The picture below is the best I could get. Taking white on white in the early morning light isn't all that easy, but I think you can see enough to get the idea.
> 
> Decided that I want the stockinette to end at about 8" down from the eyelet. Last night I played around with different transition methods for moving from the stockinette into the lace panel. I want to do something that gives the impression of arching from one of the more solid columns in the lace to the next. Think I have that figured out, but will just have to wait and see -- I think I can begin transitioning to the lace panel at about 5 1/2" below the eyelets. So it looks like a good week or more of stockinette before I can get to the next design element.
> 
> ...


Wow, it's coming along nicely, but does sound like a lot of work and a long process! It will be really lovely, though, when it's finished!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my take for this morning...Now I need to find just the right pattern for the Artyarn....


Oh - love that Artyarn - even at $44, it was a good deal. It seems that it is generally priced in the 50s - even 60s. I have a book that features Artyarns - some lovely patterns but I was floored when I saw the price. If you want, I can scope out my favourite patterns from it for you. It isn't like you have to use the yarn in a pattern designed for it, though, especially if it is a scarf or shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> On Saturday, I like to do the Second Glance ...


Thanks for sharing that, Sue. I'd like to find that market - but I also enjoy this type of puzzle. I might zoom in on it later & see if I can find them all. I am supposed to be doing other things right now - shouldn't even be at the computer.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Those are both lovely patterns! And great ideas!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning everyone -- It has been a somewhat quiet week here and I've got a lot of knitting done on the curtain for my front room window. Decided to work it from the top down -- that way I could insert the curtain rod and test it in the window, as I go. So this week, I've managed to finish the curtain casing which I did as a double knit with 2 strands of thread on each side (total 4 balls --what a mess of threads), then once the casing was K2T to join onto a single 47" needle, I dropped back down to only a double strand of thread and did an eyelet set so that for future blocking it would be easy to thread a blocking wire. Once that was done, I dropped down to a single thread and started stockinette for the top of the panel -- have about 2 1/2" of that done. This morning I wanted to see how it was going to look, so put it on the rod and placed in the window. The picture below is the best I could get. Taking white on white in the early morning light isn't all that easy, but I think you can see enough to get the idea.
> 
> Decided that I want the stockinette to end at about 8" down from the eyelet. Last night I played around with different transition methods for moving from the stockinette into the lace panel. I want to do something that gives the impression of arching from one of the more solid columns in the lace to the next. Think I have that figured out, but will just have to wait and see -- I think I can begin transitioning to the lace panel at about 5 1/2" below the eyelets. So it looks like a good week or more of stockinette before I can get to the next design element.
> 
> ...


This really is going to be a _magnum opus_!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I've got a lot of knitting done on the curtain for my front room window....


Oh - I can see that you've done a lot of knitting *and* a lot of thinking. Well begun is half done!!
How many stitches do you have on there?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I can see that you've done a lot of knitting *and* a lot of thinking. Well begun is half done!!
> How many stitches do you have on there?


On the needles right now is 432 stitches (5 each side are being worked as garter and with eyelets every 4 rows for later blocking). Looks like I'll be getting about 12 rows to the inch. Using Size 20 crochet thread with 1.5 (US) needles.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, she has never has a sale before, other than yarn that didn't sell well for obvious reasons. She is planning on closing the store in March if no one steps up to take over the store. She is trying to get a co-op going. But we have another awesome LYS in town-we are blessed I know-so we will not be bereft.

Ronie, the lighter yarn is Mochi Plus. And it is sssooooo soft. I made an entrelac cowl in that yarn and colorway and left it in a restaurant. I was so disappointed and it was too far away for a trip back. So now I can make it again. 

"If you want, I can scope out my favourite patterns from it for you." Jane, I must print out your instructions and practice to get mulitple quotes in one post. But for now, Yes, I would love for you to 'scope' out some of your favorite patterns. I have 165 yds. 

Belle, what an undertaking. But imagine the years of enjoyment you will get out of that curtain. And it really sounds like you have a lovely design growing in your mind. I agree with you on itty bitty needles and itty bitty thread, but the end result can be gorgeous.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Now I need to find just the right pattern for the Artyarn...


So funny that I just came across this cowl knit with a beaded yarn. I meant to point that out before that the Artyarn isn't just sequinned it is also beaded - which helps account for the high price I guess.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/furstyferret/eleanor-cowl

The pattern itself is located here:
http://knitty.com/ISSUEdf10/PATTeleanor.php
but doesn't look nearly as striking as in the sample with the beaded yarn. She had about the same amount as you have: 168yards.

I'd better get off this computer & at my work before I get fired - hey wait... that sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So funny that I just came across this cowl knit with a beaded yarn. I meant to point that out before that the Artyarn isn't just sequinned it is also beaded - which helps account for the high price I guess.
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/furstyferret/eleanor-cowl
> 
> The pattern itself is located here:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I must print out your instructions and practice to get mulitple quotes in one post...


Simple version: just put QUOTE in front of the text & /QUOTE after it - but put the square brackets - [] - around the commands.


> I would love for you to 'scope' out some of your favorite patterns.


If I can't actually knit with it, I can take some vicarious pleasure in finding the right pattern.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I love the cowl. She calls for sport weight yarn though. I could use a larger needle, but would probably need more yarn. I will check it out more closely though. Don't get fired on my account (unless you want it  ).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...She calls for sport weight yarn though....


So is yours 100g for 165 yards? It is hard to judge the yarn class the way I usually do since the beads add weight. Is it classified on the label?
I just realized that I have a sequinned yarn that might look quite nice in this pattern...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy knitting, all. Lots going on again.

So happy your daughter's procedure went well, Sue, and that her after-effects were minimal this time. We never do get past being "mother" do we? LOL

Your MV is really great, Bev good colors and super knitting.

Did you get the keys to your new place, Julie?

Tanya, so sorry about your repairs. Nothing worse than repairs, just money down the drain. IMHO - just like car repairs. No improvements just money gone for the same thing.

What ever this group decides for a project is fine with me. I will probably finish long months after every one else. 

Still on row 30 with the dishcloth. LOL

Thinking good thoughts for you, Ronie

I love your project, Belle. Please keep up updated with your posts/pics

I am missing lots but know that I enjoyed reading all the posts


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> On the needles right now is 432 stitches (5 each side are being worked as garter and with eyelets every 4 rows for later blocking). Looks like I'll be getting about 12 rows to the inch. Using Size 20 crochet thread with 1.5 (US) needles.


It is looking a good start :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Happy knitting, all. Lots going on again.
> 
> So happy your daughter's procedure went well, Sue, and that her after-effects were minimal this time. We never do get past being "mother" do we? LOL
> 
> ...


The old tenants failed to hand them in, so the locks are being changed- this has caused a bit of a hold up- but I have hopes I may see inside tomorrow, all going well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

LYS sales and cowls galore! Quite the morning  

You are off to a great start Belle. After working on such a large project with small needles and thread you will feel like you are knitting with rope and tree branches when you go back to lace knitting, lol.

I have changed the locks every time I moved into a new place. You don't know who has keys to the old locks. Glad you are getting a new set Julie.

Bike ride done so off to do errands, then I *might* get a chance to knit before cooking dinner. Hope all have a great day, snow or no snow


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...What ever this group decides for a project is fine with me. I will probably finish long months after every one else...


As usual, you know that there is no onus to do either nor to keep to a schedule but I purposefully came up with a list that would allow for different access to knitting time - either with the size of the project itself or with the weight of the yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... I have hopes I may see inside tomorrow, all going well.


I hope this works out. It seems that there is always one thing after another.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

And now for something completely different...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/derek-bag
I thought that this looked like a great sturdy bag.
I did *some* work! I cleaned the bathrooms, put in a load of wash & made a pizza. Okay, okay, hardly counts... but I am on my lunch break.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tanya, I have seen slippers (can't find them now) made in 2 pieces. Each half has a sole, making them double. Also hear of people using wooly nylon with yarn to help make slippers and socks wear better, especially heels and toes. You find it with serger thread. Something removable to replace would be easier.

Saw this pair, but not free http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slipped-stitch-slippers-with-a-nylon-sole-size-8


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe we could have a two week session where everyone worked on cowls. I spent lot of time trying to get my list down to 6 choices & keep wanting to put something else in there. Here is another lovely cowl pattern that I would like to do - may have posted it before:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-mesh-cowl
> 
> Something else that had occurred to me... to recognize & support those designers that provide us with so many free patterns....
> ...


Mmario has several circle shawls, very pretty and good reinforcement to the skills we learned from Belle and doing SW. Lovely lace designs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Mmario has several circle shawls, very pretty and good reinforcement to the skills we learned from Belle and doing SW. Lovely lace designs.


Very good point! 
I think that my favourite is Winter Rose - might just cast that one one when I finish Montego.
The first of MMario's design that I noticed was Uhura - someone in LP knit it & shared it with us - possibly MissMelba. I'd like to do that one as a quicker piece - but there are so many nice ones.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi, Jan!! Thanks. It really was a fun knit.

Jane, my Artyarn is 50g/165 yds. It's definitely lace weight. I love that bag. In my library.

Julie, glad you are getting new keys. You haven't seen the inside of the house yet? Hope that it is well done and comfortable.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

> I did some work! I cleaned the bathrooms, put in a load of wash & made a pizza. Okay, okay, hardly counts... but I am on my lunch break.


Ha!! It worked. Thanks, Jane!  And now my comment-so, you did all this on your lunch break?  You are what is called a fast worker. Apparently this applies to you in other areas also, not just lace knitting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That was all I was able to find too.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Okay, found another few picture differences--now up to 8.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ha!! It worked. Thanks, Jane!


Way to go! ... and I managed to explain it sufficiently. 


> so, you did all this on your lunch break?


No - the housework was my work - I had pizza & LP time on my lunch break from my housework.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There are just so many beautiful patterns out there.

I do like Corinne Ouillon's patterns. I have several in my library.

Sue

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Maybe we could have a two week session where everyone worked on cowls. I spent lot of time trying to get my list down to 6 choices & keep wanting to put something else in there. Here is another lovely cowl pattern that I would like to do - may have posted it before:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/irish-mesh-cowl
> 
> Something else that had occurred to me... to recognize & support those designers that provide us with so many free patterns....
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You have certainly taken on a big project. I am sure it will look beautiful when done.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Good Morning everyone -- It has been a somewhat quiet week here and I've got a lot of knitting done on the curtain for my front room window. Decided to work it from the top down -- that way I could insert the curtain rod and test it in the window, as I go. So this week, I've managed to finish the curtain casing which I did as a double knit with 2 strands of thread on each side (total 4 balls --what a mess of threads), then once the casing was K2T to join onto a single 47" needle, I dropped back down to only a double strand of thread and did an eyelet set so that for future blocking it would be easy to thread a blocking wire. Once that was done, I dropped down to a single thread and started stockinette for the top of the panel -- have about 2 1/2" of that done. This morning I wanted to see how it was going to look, so put it on the rod and placed in the window. The picture below is the best I could get. Taking white on white in the early morning light isn't all that easy, but I think you can see enough to get the idea.
> 
> Decided that I want the stockinette to end at about 8" down from the eyelet. Last night I played around with different transition methods for moving from the stockinette into the lace panel. I want to do something that gives the impression of arching from one of the more solid columns in the lace to the next. Think I have that figured out, but will just have to wait and see -- I think I can begin transitioning to the lace panel at about 5 1/2" below the eyelets. So it looks like a good week or more of stockinette before I can get to the next design element.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another designer who shares her prolific talent freely:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&designer=Sue%20Berg&availability=free


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Apparently I already have a lot of hers in my library.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Another designer who shares her prolific talent freely:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&designer=Sue%20Berg&availability=free


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Another designer who shares her prolific talent freely:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&designer=Sue%20Berg&availability=free


Thanks again, Jane!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, I am so glad to hear your daughter is recovering well from her procedure.

There are so many beautiful patterns now added to my library, again. 

Bev, it looks like you found some beautiful yarns this morning. 

Happy Knitting!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is nice - not as lacy as I normally like but it seems to strike a nice balance between providing warmth & being delicate at the same time. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragon-gate-inn
She has a couple of nice free scarf patterns, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is nice - not as lacy as I normally like but it seems to strike a nice balance between providing warmth & being delicate at the same time.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragon-gate-inn
> She has a couple of nice free scarf patterns, too.


Oh, that is nice!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very pretty yarn you scored this morning Bev. Very worth getting up and out so early! I have a vest pattern from Sweater Babe that called for that sequined yarn, but the cost was prohibitive so I never made it. It is packed away now.

Sue I only could find 9 differences. Always loved doing those puzzles!

Belle you have gotten a good start on your curtain. You are a very focused person! That will be something you certainly enjoy and be proud of when it is done.

Julie, glad that the changing of the locks isn't too big a glitch. It is good to have them changed anyway. We will be doing that too with our new place.

Jane I have added all those lovely patterns to my library. I especially like the Irish Mesh Cowl.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Yep, I did the Uhura shawlette. I really like it, even with the monster sized mistake.

No housework for me yet, I got my hair colored instead , but I will do some housework by making a happy man dinner tonight: blue cheese crusted steaks, corn on the cob, roasted potatoes, and a salad.

happy knitting and Ravelry searching,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> LYS sales and cowls galore! Quite the morning
> 
> You are off to a great start Belle. After working on such a large project with small needles and thread you will feel like you are knitting with rope and tree branches when you go back to lace knitting, lol.
> 
> ...


It is a relief to know the old tenants won't have the key!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hope this works out. It seems that there is always one thing after another.


Always the wheels within wheels!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Hi, Jan!! Thanks. It really was a fun knit.
> 
> Jane, my Artyarn is 50g/165 yds. It's definitely lace weight. I love that bag. In my library.
> 
> Julie, glad you are getting new keys. You haven't seen the inside of the house yet? Hope that it is well done and comfortable.


No I have not been inside yet- hoping tomorrow will change all that,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Very pretty yarn you scored this morning Bev. Very worth getting up and out so early! I have a vest pattern from Sweater Babe that called for that sequined yarn, but the cost was prohibitive so I never made it. It is packed away now.
> 
> Sue I only could find 9 differences. Always loved doing those puzzles!
> 
> ...


I had been thinking that I would suggest paying for it myself- but this way I don't have to.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeez Louise--people have really been into the patterns today. So many to take in. Several filed. Okay my preferences from the listed ones--after Jane's original list. 

Irish Mesh Cowl
Eleanor Cowl
Sue Berg's shawls: Eli duet; Sienna; Schmeichler; Silberschwarz.  
Some are less lacey but they have drama to them
Dragon Gate Inn

If I was to do a storage type item, those baskets which are made by working over coated wire would appeal to me for a yarn basket---a nice large one.

Jan--we love it whenever you can join us, so no pressure. Just come and do what you are able

Belle--I can feel your meticulous planning and craftswomanship already. I am confident it will be a spectacular project.

Tricia--those slip stitch slippers are interesting. Funny but I was thinking this afternoon about nylon yarn for the soles. The pattern doesn't list what it uses but there is a heavier nylon yarn out of Canada called Phentex. I used it to make bathing suits years ago. It is thick, holds up well, is light weight and washable. I bet that would really work for a bottom layer over the wool. The style of these is interesting; I like the squarish toes and the top seam if I am seeing it correctly. Thanx for sending.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

So much to catch up on.. again no notices.. and the last time I tried to fix it my avatar disappeared.. but I just want to say!!!
Belle great start... I agree the stockinet for a good 8 inches will look really nice.. 
Jan I am on row 25  I will finish it up .. one of these days..
Jane I love the bag! a good size for all our stuff but not so big it will make us walk funny..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had been thinking that I would suggest paying for it myself- but this way I don't have to.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Finally blocked the mini lace 26. I just did it with the same white crochet thread and #1 double points. Used the edging from the pattern.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, your doily turned out lovely. 

I am thinking of this pattern for my Artyarn.

Nope, I thought it was a book, but it's not. I found a place for a free download. Weeeeeeee!

http://www.abundant-yarn.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=7278


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finally blocked the mini lace 26. I just did it with the same white crochet thread and #1 double points. Used the edging from the pattern.


I think these doilies would be a bit tough on my arthritic fingers.

Should have said it is looking good, Caryn!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Finally blocked the mini lace 26...


So pretty!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I am thinking of this pattern for my Artyarn....
> Oh, crap. It's in a book. sigh


Shame - but you're right - something nice & open to show off the beads & sequins. I keep forgetting to get the book - going up right now to get it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, see above. I found a free download. And I think I could just keep going as long as I have yarn.  Use it all up.

http://www.abundant-yarn.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=7278

:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, see above. I found a free download. ...


Thank you - duly downloaded


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - duly downloaded


You are welcome.

:thumbup: :thumbup:

I also found this beauty that I have a skein of mohair in the stash just waiting for.  Just gotta get some beads. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/beaded-beauty-3


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'll put it this way --> If I can successfully download in either browser with dial-up...I'll attempt the pattern later as supplies allow.

That Dragon Gate Inn pattern I've had to restart from the History link in Mozilla Firefox. I don't really have a history option with MSN Internet Explorer. Don't worry, I've been getting at least 85-100% of the free patterns all y'all have been posting. Though I've postponed one that had ALL free links. I can only download so many per online session.

Thankfully all patterns appear to be Aran style patterns...not color work (Intarsia, Fair-Aisle). Any Double-knit is also an automatic gather item...Thanks to Prismaticr!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Finally blocked the mini lace 26. I just did it with the same white crochet thread and #1 double points. Used the edging from the pattern.


It looks great, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, your doily turned out lovely.
> 
> I am thinking of this pattern for my Artyarn.
> 
> ...


Your yarn would be lovely in that pattern, Bev.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, that is lovely.

Sue


sisu said:


> Finally blocked the mini lace 26. I just did it with the same white crochet thread and #1 double points. Used the edging from the pattern.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Nope, I thought it was a book, but it's not. I found a place for a free download. Weeeeeeee!
> 
> http://www.abundant-yarn.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=7278


I still have one major download or I'd go for more than the initial page offering. ENABLER! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I also found this beauty...


Pretty - especially in that red.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I still have one major download or I'd go for more than the initial page offering. ENABLER! :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yes, there are alot of free patterns on that site.  Gotta go back and see if I want some more of them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, your doily turned out lovely.
> 
> I am thinking of this pattern for my Artyarn.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bev. 
Ooh that pattern is a beauty and will be perfect for your yarn! I, of course bookmarked it?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think these doilies would be a bit tough on my arthritic fingers.
> 
> Should have said it is looking good, Caryn!


Thank you Julie. This one was definitely easier for me than the first, but they do put some pressure on the fingers.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So pretty!


Thank you. I like your idea of hanging this one in a window and might try that.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Caryn!


Thanks Pam. I wish I had taken more time to block the edging more evenly!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Caryn, that is lovely.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev that is really nice yarn. And like Jane said in the store by me it is at least $50.00 so you got a REALLY good deal. And I like that snowflake pattern too. 
I never did make it to the yarn store today. I decided to finish up the fingerless mitts I was working on. 

Caryn, your mini came out excellently. (Is that a word?) 

Belle, wow you got a lot done already considering the number of stitches in a row. Great going.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Chris. I really think I will be starting the Snowflake pattern sometime this weekend.  There is a reason one gets snowed in, right? So we can knit!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Chris. I really think I will be starting the Snowflake pattern sometime this weekend.  There is a reason one gets snowed in, right? So we can knit!!


That's right! 
And here are the mitts I finished up today. The reason I didn't go shopping.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...And here are the mitts I finished up today...


They look fantastic! Is that a secret pocket?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> They look fantastic! Is that a secret pocket?


Yes and so easy to do. I should have made the ribbing longer at the fingers so it would look better folded down


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn, your doily is wonderful, love the edging.

Great mitts Chris, the pocket is a great idea. Is the yarn self striping or did you do the fair isle yourself?

I have started the February mystery dishcloth. I am using Peaches & Cream in strawberry stripes. It is pink and white. Luck of the loom my ball had the right amount to do the bottom border rows in pink then started the body in white.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Is there no end to this madness?! I found some new features on Ravelry which continue to feed my hunger.

Isn't this ethereal? Thus the name:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-heaven
She has two other free lace patterns.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, what wonderful mitts. They look so warm and the secret pocket is great!!

Melanie, your dishcloth sounds like it's gotten off to a great start.

Ok, is everybody else trying to put that pattern into their Ravelry library, 'cause I can't get it to work and get it in mine.  Lovely pattern, Jane.  I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, Chris, I love your mitts!!! Great job


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Julie. This one was definitely easier for me than the first, but they do put some pressure on the fingers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They look fantastic! Is that a secret pocket?


ditto.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That's right!
> And here are the mitts I finished up today. The reason I didn't go shopping.


Those turned out great, Chris.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Is there no end to this madness?! I found some new features on Ravelry which continue to feed my hunger.
> 
> Isn't this ethereal? Thus the name:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-heaven
> She has two other free lace patterns.


Ooh, they are all lovely!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> That's right!
> And here are the mitts I finished up today. The reason I didn't go shopping.


Chris, those are so cute! The little pocket would be so helpful and useful. Is there a pattern you can share or your design?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning everyone -- It has been a somewhat quiet week here and I've got a lot of knitting done on the curtain for my front room window. Decided to work it from the top down -- that way I could insert the curtain rod and test it in the window, as I go. So this week, I've managed to finish the curtain casing which I did as a double knit with 2 strands of thread on each side (total 4 balls --what a mess of threads), then once the casing was K2T to join onto a single 47" needle, I dropped back down to only a double strand of thread and did an eyelet set so that for future blocking it would be easy to thread a blocking wire. Once that was done, I dropped down to a single thread and started stockinette for the top of the panel -- have about 2 1/2" of that done. This morning I wanted to see how it was going to look, so put it on the rod and placed in the window. The picture below is the best I could get. Taking white on white in the early morning light isn't all that easy, but I think you can see enough to get the idea.
> 
> Decided that I want the stockinette to end at about 8" down from the eyelet. Last night I played around with different transition methods for moving from the stockinette into the lace panel. I want to do something that gives the impression of arching from one of the more solid columns in the lace to the next. Think I have that figured out, but will just have to wait and see -- I think I can begin transitioning to the lace panel at about 5 1/2" below the eyelets. So it looks like a good week or more of stockinette before I can get to the next design element.
> 
> ...


Belle, great start on your curtain. I think that is why thread was crocheted and yarn knit when I was a kid and all mom's thread projects were crocheted. The largest hooks I ever saw were 00 or 000 until the 60's. There were some small needles, 1, 2, 3 but I don't remember yarn being as heavy as some is now. Hand knit sweater sets looked like the machine made stuff made when sweater sets became so popular. Sizes were different too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--love your mitts. That pocket is terrific as is the fair isle. Is that your pattern?

Melanie--Isn't it fun when yarn pools for our benefit.

Caryn--your doily came out beautifully. I think that edging is very hard to block evenly. But stiffening it might help. I, too, thought these would hang in a window nicely if stiffened.

Those cowl patterns are like gossamer and will show off that Artyarn really well.

Bev--I had no problem saving Jane's find in Ravelry. Maybe a moment of overload on the system. You will notice I did it about 1 am.

Tricia--I don't remember knitting in such fine yarns. My mother did sweaters in worsted weight and that is what I learned with. She may have done finer yarn projects, too, but I don't recall. I do recall the carry along threads with nubs or sequins that she knit into projects and I did one sweater like that, too. Crochet work always seemed to be what the grandmother generation had around the houses. Most of them were European immigrants so, of course, brought that tradition here. Lots of doilies as I recall and that is where my very old pieces came from.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Chris--love your mitts. That pocket is terrific as is the fair isle. Is that your pattern?
> 
> Melanie--Isn't it fun when yarn pools for our benefit.
> 
> ...


To the contrary, when I was a teen-ager knitting a twin set with a three ply yarn was common place. Took for ever!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Surprisingly my finer thread work is with steel crochet hooks 12 down to Lacis .4 and .5 (15 and 16...maybe not in order but are smaller than my Boye/Wright 14).

I do have some US 0000, 00000, and maybe 6 zero in circulars. I do have the size 18 and 19 UK (5 zero for 19, 4 zero for 18, 3 zero for 17) circulars...the UK 17 and 18 have some work on them...lace weight yarn.

I'm REALLY enjoying my new health and glasses!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Glad that you are enjoying life, Kaixixang!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Surprisingly my finer thread work is with steel crochet hooks 12 down to Lacis .4 and .5 (15 and 16...maybe not in order but are smaller than my Boye/Wright 14).
> 
> I do have some US 0000, 00000, and maybe 6 zero in circulars. I do have the size 18 and 19 UK (5 zero for 19, 4 zero for 18, 3 zero for 17) circulars...the UK 17 and 18 have some work on them...lace weight yarn.
> 
> I'm REALLY enjoying my new health and glasses!


Health is everything. So happy for you that you are doing better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Is there no end to this madness?! I found some new features on Ravelry which continue to feed my hunger.
> 
> Isn't this ethereal? Thus the name:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-heaven
> She has two other free lace patterns.


I don't know if it is the same for you, but the more I look and drool, the less I actually buy. I may save the patterns, but they begin to lose their edge after awhile. So much safer in the long run.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I'm REALLY enjoying my new health and glasses!


YAY! So glad to hear that things are going good for you!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Is there no end to this madness?! I found some new features on Ravelry which continue to feed my hunger.
> 
> Isn't this ethereal? Thus the name:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-heaven
> She has two other free lace patterns.


This one is really gorgeous and so versatile. The bottom picture is done as a crescent shawl and I really like that one. Thanks


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Chris, those are so cute! The little pocket would be so helpful and useful. Is there a pattern you can share or your design?


Thank you Tricia and everyone else as well for liking them.

These were an MKAL for January that was free, but the designer will be offering this for sale starting today, I believe along with socks and a hat. So the pattern I have is not 1 whole piece but in 8 separate file that were emailed to us as we completed each clue and posted the picture of finished clue in that page. 
She only does color work and there is a cowl for this month that will be done as above. I will not be doing that as I have many other projects I want to work and this cowl will use at least 1200 yards so it will not be as fast as little mitts. I will edit this post in a minute to add the link to that page in case anyone is interested. 
The group is color works by Debi
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/february-2015-mystery-kal


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This is nice - not as lacy as I normally like but it seems to strike a nice balance between providing warmth & being delicate at the same time.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dragon-gate-inn
> She has a couple of nice free scarf patterns, too.


I liked too. I could see it being useful as a present :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Finally blocked the mini lace 26. I just did it with the same white crochet thread and #1 double points. Used the edging from the pattern.


Wonderful, wonderful work :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I loved the beaded beauty, too. I have it as I thought it was another one for presents :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, your mitts are a brilliant reason not to go shopping :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Is there no end to this madness?! I found some new features on Ravelry which continue to feed my hunger.
> 
> Isn't this ethereal? Thus the name:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-heaven
> She has two other free lace patterns.


Oooo.... that is so gorgeous
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> To the contrary, when I was a teen-ager knitting a twin set with a three ply yarn was common place. Took for ever!


I remember doing that!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I remember doing that!!


It was actually my friend Jocelyn who finished her one- my mum was much more realistic when I was 15, I had the yarn for a sweater in DK, which I knitted up in Fisherman's Rib- alternate stripes of blue and green- my brother Alastair bet me ten pounds I would never finish it. But typically with mum at the time he was allowed not to pay out when I won the bet. that was a real grrrr moment.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad that you are enjoying life, Kaixixang!


That is wonderful news :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was actually my friend Jocelyn who finished her one- my mum was much more realistic when I was 15, I had the yarn for a sweater in DK, which I knitted up in Fisherman's Rib- alternate stripes of blue and green- my brother Alastair bet me ten pounds I would never finish it. But typically with mum at the time he was allowed not to pay out when I won the bet. that was a real grrrr moment.


I bet it was. My DB always was favoured. I also knitted a 4ply one for my father in fair isle. He loved it but I wasn't given the credit. My Mum had a lot of damage, poor thing. She did teach me to knit, cook and read. Being dyslexic the school couldn't do it. I am very grateful she did as she opened up the world of books that I still enjoy passionately.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I seriously hope to catch up soon with all the posts. Hope everyone is safe and well. I'm so sorry I'm so far behind. We just got an email from our insurance company that we have a red alert for a really bad storm.&#128561;. At least hubby is home this time. Take care &#128158; Ros


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Finally blocked the mini lace 26. I just did it with the same white crochet thread and #1 double points. Used the edging from the pattern.


Caryn -- very nice indeed. The center is beautifully done. Hope you enjoyed doing it, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

chris--cannot open any new links for some reason, but LP is working. So cannot open he MKAL link you said. I gather you are talking about Deborah Tomasello? If so, I met her a while ago at the KP Fishkill knitting group that formed there. Deb came up to talk about her strand knitting. We all bought one of her patterns as payment for her coming, so I may still have one of them, a hat. It was bought pre-August computer crash. She is a very talented knitter and strand designer and it was nice to make her acquaintance. I recall she was using a lot of Knit Picks DK wool which was very inexpensive with such a wide range of colors.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> chris--cannot open any new links for some reason, but LP is working. So cannot open he MKAL link you said. I gather you are talking about Deborah Tomasello? If so, I met her a while ago at the KP Fishkill knitting group that formed there. Deb came up to talk about her strand knitting. We all bought one of her patterns as payment for her coming, so I may still have one of them, a hat. It was bought pre-August computer crash. She is a very talented knitter and strand designer and it was nice to make her acquaintance. I recall she was using a lot of Knit Picks DK wool which was very inexpensive with such a wide range of colors.


Yes it is Deborah Tomasello. I have fallen in love with color work and have bought several of her patterns for my library as she was offering them at half price. A line called Musica that has piano keys and darn but I can't recall the name of that music symbol, etc. all in black and white. I wi attempt to make them by Xmas for my niece who plays piano and sings opera. She will love the scarf and socks, but probably won't wear the hat.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> This one is really gorgeous and so versatile. The bottom picture is done as a crescent shawl and I really like that one. Thanks


I'm with you, Chris. That is the one that caught my eye.

Kaixixang, so glad things are going well. New glasses can change the world. 

Stay safe, Ros.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I see now she has the mitts as an individual pattern available for $2.50. You can make mittens too. One person actually made gloves, she of course had to have previous knowledge of how to make the fingers because those instructions were not included. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tessellating-diamonds-mystery-mitts


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooooo, Chris, such pretty color play. Do you have snow yet??


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is some snowstorm. Stay safe and warm :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes it is Deborah Tomasello. I have fallen in love with color work and have bought several of her patterns for my library as she was offering them at half price. A line called Musica that has piano keys and darn but I can't recall the name of that music symbol, etc. all in black and white. I wi attempt to make them by Xmas for my niece who plays piano and sings opera. She will love the scarf and socks, but probably won't wear the hat.


Yes, I know that pattern. Remember seeing it when we were preparing for her visit. It really is eye catching. Here is a personal funny with her. Of course we were interested in how she physically manages the strands. She reported sitting in a chair with a foot rest, shoes removed, she uses her toes to guide the strands.

No point making the hat if it won't be worn, but the strand work in mitts and/or scarf is a great idea.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I'm with you, Chris. That is the one that caught my eye.
> 
> Kaixixang, so glad things are going well. New glasses can change the world.
> 
> Stay safe, Ros.


That scene has become too familiar this winter here, too. We will be getting it after midnight. Stay warm, grab a good wine, knit and enjoy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes it is Deborah Tomasello. I have fallen in love with color work and have bought several of her patterns for my library as she was offering them at half price. A line called Musica that has piano keys and darn but I can't recall the name of that music symbol, etc. all in black and white. I wi attempt to make them by Xmas for my niece who plays piano and sings opera. She will love the scarf and socks, but probably won't wear the hat.


Not looking at the hat pattern not sure of the sign. It could be a clef? or simply a note (big dot on a stem)?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

> Here is a personal funny with her. Of course we were interested in how she physically manages the strands. She reported sitting in a chair with a foot rest, shoes removed, she uses her toes to guide the strands.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I bet it was. My DB always was favoured. I also knitted a 4ply one for my father in fair isle. He loved it but I wasn't given the credit. My Mum had a lot of damage, poor thing. She did teach me to knit, cook and read. Being dyslexic the school couldn't do it. I am very grateful she did as she opened up the world of books that I still enjoy passionately.


That is something now-a-days, I think they are much more up to speed with, the so-called remedial teaching here. How does the Dyslexia affect reading a Music Score? Or does it not? My DB's being twins were able to get away with all but the most blatant falsehoods! She was so proud of her twin BOYS, for years they could do no wrong in her eyes- in fact that may have been the case almost until the end. When neither of them contacted her through the nine months she lived with us after her first stroke. The beautiful floral arrangement they got for her funeral was a bit after the fact.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I'm with you, Chris. That is the one that caught my eye.
> 
> Kaixixang, so glad things are going well. New glasses can change the world.
> 
> Stay safe, Ros.


It looks cold!

Hoping Ros will be safe, thank goodness she won't be alone this time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

So many patterns, so little time! There sure are some beauties out there to choose from, aren't there?

Congratulations on the wonderful start on your curtain, Belle!!!

Caryn, your mini is great!

Super job on the color work on your mitts, Chris!

Stay warm and safe! Take care!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping Ros will be safe, thank goodness she won't be alone this time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I'll put it this way --> If I can successfully download in either browser with dial-up...I'll attempt the pattern later as supplies allow.
> 
> That Dragon Gate Inn pattern I've had to restart from the History link in Mozilla Firefox. I don't really have a history option with MSN Internet Explorer. Don't worry, I've been getting at least 85-100% of the free patterns all y'all have been posting. Though I've postponed one that had ALL free links. I can only download so many per online session.
> 
> Thankfully all patterns appear to be Aran style patterns...not color work (Intarsia, Fair-Aisle). Any Double-knit is also an automatic gather item...Thanks to Prismaticr!


Do you have a Ravelry account?? most were just added to our Ravelry library.. no downloading needed  it is one of the best features of Ravelry..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I bet it was. My DB always was favoured. I also knitted a 4ply one for my father in fair isle. He loved it but I wasn't given the credit. My Mum had a lot of damage, poor thing. She did teach me to knit, cook and read. Being dyslexic the school couldn't do it. I am very grateful she did as she opened up the world of books that I still enjoy passionately.


Your mom sounds like mine.. I didn't see favorites I always got the impression that my older brother was one she was closest to but she did her best to give us all special attention.. she really worked with me to open up my world through books to 

Kaixixang I am so happy that all the proceedure work you had to have done has helped you out!! and that life is good now 
:-D :-D

Caryn lovely doily.. I have my first one done and blocked.. I used push pins to open up the edges and center holes a tad.. I also missed a row or did a row twice..LOL but I like it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very nice mits Chris.. I have saved all the patterns I can.. Bev I am sure that what ever pattern you choose it will be beautiful.. actually knitting a pattern called snowflake while there is a snowstorm going on is a pretty cool idea!!
We are to get rain today. and it is suppose to turn cold.. we had beautiful weather yesterday... but hubby made a fatal error and the plans we made were canceled... we caught someone hacking our bank account!! all so @&^&^%^ scary!!! so we spent the larger part of the day changing all our bank accounts! On a Saturday of course.. and our bank was closed so we had to go to another town to do this.. and they were closing by 1pm.. The banker stayed late.. he is getting a card from us  WARNING if your computer company calls you and tells you that you have a refund coming.. tell the to send you a check! and hang up.. This guy knew way to much about us.. all guessing of course but he got lucky and my husband barely awake bought the story.. It is all good now.. but the stress level was through the roof!! it has been reported to the police who can do nothing but warn the public and we went to our computer guy and he talked hubby through what to do incase they were still lingering.. he may have to have the whole thing cleaned and start fresh.. or we could just get him a new one ... they embed your computer so deep that they can't be gotten rid of.. Hubby won't even go online right now..  I feel so bad for him.. he has taken this so hard..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, ROnie, how awful. So glad that you caught it when you did. A scary Sat indeed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is something now-a-days, I think they are much more up to speed with, the so-called remedial teaching here. How does the Dyslexia affect reading a Music Score? Or does it not? My DB's being twins were able to get away with all but the most blatant falsehoods! She was so proud of her twin BOYS, for years they could do no wrong in her eyes- in fact that may have been the case almost until the end. When neither of them contacted her through the nine months she lived with us after her first stroke. The beautiful floral arrangement they got for her funeral was a bit after the fact.


I was spotted by a maths teacher who was studying a MSc Education in the mid sixties. They couldn't understand why I couldn't spell. Reading music or knitting patterns has never been a problem :thumbup: 
Mr brother was the same I am afraid.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Caryn lovely doily.. I have my first one done and blocked.. I used push pins to open up the edges and center holes a tad.. I also missed a row or did a row twice..LOL but I like it!


Great work. Is it the angle of the photo?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, ROnie, how awful. So glad that you caught it when you did. A scary Sat indeed.


That is terrible. It must be very stressful. :thumbdown:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Opps, Ronie, I forgot to comment on your doily. Looks great!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

So glad you caught the fraud early Ronie. They can do so much damage. Always question unusual notices, and never give out information to a caller or email. If you get a message from someone claiming to be your bank or credit card, don't call the number the caller leaves (or reply to their email), call the number on the back of your card or on your statement.

On a nice note, I love the push pin idea, very clever.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Started my Snowflake!!! Pictures later.  Oh course.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They look great. Love that pocket.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> That's right!
> And here are the mitts I finished up today. The reason I didn't go shopping.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, sorry about your problems with your bank account. Thank goodness you were able to take of everything yesterday, but what a worry and what a hassle.

I love your mini doily.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Very nice mits Chris.. I have saved all the patterns I can.. Bev I am sure that what ever pattern you choose it will be beautiful.. actually knitting a pattern called snowflake while there is a snowstorm going on is a pretty cool idea!!
> We are to get rain today. and it is suppose to turn cold.. we had beautiful weather yesterday... but hubby made a fatal error and the plans we made were canceled... we caught someone hacking our bank account!! all so @&^&^%^ scary!!! so we spent the larger part of the day changing all our bank accounts! On a Saturday of course.. and our bank was closed so we had to go to another town to do this.. and they were closing by 1pm.. The banker stayed late.. he is getting a card from us  WARNING if your computer company calls you and tells you that you have a refund coming.. tell the to send you a check! and hang up.. This guy knew way to much about us.. all guessing of course but he got lucky and my husband barely awake bought the story.. It is all good now.. but the stress level was through the roof!! it has been reported to the police who can do nothing but warn the public and we went to our computer guy and he talked hubby through what to do incase they were still lingering.. he may have to have the whole thing cleaned and start fresh.. or we could just get him a new one ... they embed your computer so deep that they can't be gotten rid of.. Hubby won't even go online right now..  I feel so bad for him.. he has taken this so hard..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I can remember using the fine yarn and needles too. It was such a thrill when DK was introduced and I switched to that right away. now, however, I am back to the finer yarn and prefer to knit with it.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> To the contrary, when I was a teen-ager knitting a twin set with a three ply yarn was common place. Took for ever!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> So glad you caught the fraud early Ronie. They can do so much damage. Always question unusual notices, and never give out information to a caller or email. If you get a message from someone claiming to be your bank or credit card, don't call the number the caller leaves (or reply to their email), call the number on the back of your card or on your statement.
> 
> On a nice note, I love the push pin idea, very clever.


all very great advice.. When my husband told them he would run to the Western Union and be right back.. I was terrified.. he had this look on his face that I knew not to say anything.. he didn't go to the western union he went to the police department!! Gotta love that... I was so relieved...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I was spotted by a maths teacher who was studying a MSc Education in the mid sixties. They couldn't understand why I couldn't spell. Reading music or knitting patterns has never been a problem :thumbup:
> Mr brother was the same I am afraid.


I wonder if Dyslexia is genetic? Or whether it was just chance that it was the two of you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is terrible. It must be very stressful. :thumbdown:


Re Ronie's post about their Saturday. And in view of a previous conversation with Ronie, that experience must have really bit deep- Glad I have not had that happen.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been trying to tidy up my knitting room a little this morning as I think our grandson will be coming to live with us towards the end of the month. I did inventory my yarns a little and threw some stuff out. I came across a length of knitting that I had been using for doing swatches a couple of years ago. I was going to throw it out, but then thought it my work as a scarf for my four year old to wear as it is not too long so it couldn't strangle her, or she could use it for her dolls. The right side and wrong side fluctuate, but I don't know that she would notice anyway. I gave her the dishcloth and I think it may have become a blanket in the dollhouse she got for Christmas.
My #2 daughter and family were over yesterday. She sounds interested in learning to knit. She can do basic knit and purl, but says she can't figure out instructions, as she likes to see how it is done, so I am hoping we can set a time to get together. I did give her three shawls yesterday and also my latest, Birdcage to my GD who just turned 15.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I can remember using the fine yarn and needles too. It was such a thrill when DK was introduced and I switched to that right away. now, however, I am back to the finer yarn and prefer to knit with it.
> 
> Sue


I had used the finer yarns- but only ever for dolls clothes, or baby things! Now of course with the lace knitting that is a very different story!
Very fine work you do, too!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Caryn lovely doily.. I have my first one done and blocked.. I used push pins to open up the edges and center holes a tad.. I also missed a row or did a row twice..LOL but I like it!


Ronnie -- great idea for the push pins. I was surprised to see them in the interior holes, but on second thought I bet you were trying to get the holes to block at equal sizes and shapes. Generally, I pull all the interior pins so that the stress on the threads is equally applied in all direction. Have to remember this. Thanks. And I wouldn't worry about an extra row or 2 -- those are what makes the doily yours!!! Glad you got it done. Now on to other WIPs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I can remember using the fine yarn and needles too. It was such a thrill when DK was introduced and I switched to that right away. now, however, I am back to the finer yarn and prefer to knit with it.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: the wheel comes full circle :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if Dyslexia is genetic? Or whether it was just chance that it was the two of you?


It does seem to run in families.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It does seem to run in families.


mmmmmm.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> all very great advice.. When my husband told them he would run to the Western Union and be right back.. I was terrified.. he had this look on his face that I knew not to say anything.. he didn't go to the western union he went to the police department!! Gotta love that... I was so relieved...


Good for hubby.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if Dyslexia is genetic? Or whether it was just chance that it was the two of you?


Both my brother and I are dyslexic.. it might be genetic..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...the less I actually buy..


I save the freebies but have been trying to not actually buy anything unless there is something special about it. For instance, I certainly plan to be involved in Lily Go's MKALs. She comes up with great designs - but they are all for purchase. There are some designers whose work I really admire - haven't tried yet but pan to.
As for the surfeit of patterns, I have things on my list that I keep wanting to do but then something else supplants it. In the meantime, it is nice to admire all of the lovely ideas & creations.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronnie -- great idea for the push pins. I was surprised to see them in the interior holes, but on second thought I bet you were trying to get the holes to block at equal sizes and shapes. Generally, I pull all the interior pins so that the stress on the threads is equally applied in all direction. Have to remember this. Thanks. And I wouldn't worry about an extra row or 2 -- those are what makes the doily yours!!! Glad you got it done. Now on to other WIPs.


Yes I wanted them to stay open.. your samples were so pretty I tried to think of how I could make mine open and even all around.. this was the simplest solution I could come up with  plus the pin never touches the thread so no worry of rust..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Both my brother and I are dyslexic.. it might be genetic..


I wonder.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> This one is really gorgeous and so versatile. The bottom picture is done as a crescent shawl and I really like that one.


What I find interesting is that it says that it is light fingering (but I suppose that is the sample done by the designer - examining the other FOs might reveal more lace weight) & that it only uses 380 - 550 yards. It looks quite large, though.
Also, when I first looked at it, I assumed that it was a knit on edge but the edge is done first & the body stitches picked up. The lacy parts are so delicate looking but then there is the stocking stitch to give it some structure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ... there is a cowl for this month that will be done as above. I will not be doing that as I have many other projects I want to work...


Thanks for the link, Chris. I was tempted but, like you, I have a few too many thing already in the works - along with an MKAL starting today & another tomorrow, the sweater that I have been promising a friend & an afghan for my husband... I have to get some things off the needless to be ready for our planned KAL here the end of the month.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...We just got an email from our insurance company that we have a red alert for a really bad storm...


Goodness, must be really bad if the insurance company is warning you!
Glad to see you back with us & hope that life settles back into a mundane (& comforting pace) for you again soon. Maybe the storm will pass you by!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...This is my world this morning.


So nice to look at when you can afford to just regard it from the warmth of the interior of your home.
I love the look of an ice storm's "art", for instance - silver thaw we call it here. However, it can cause devastating damage.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I see now she has the mitts as an individual pattern...


She can really work those colours, can't she? A true artist.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...My DB's being twins were able to get away with all but the most blatant falsehoods!...


I think that it may have come partly from the belief that boys were more valuable than girls & had a different role to play - still lingers in some places. Boys were expected to be wild & forgiven their transgressions but girls were to be demure.
I am one of 9 siblings & I am not sure that there was a favourite - except for the current baby on whom everyone doted. I guess, there was no time to devote anything extra to anyone.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I have my first one done and blocked.. .


Good idea on pinning the centre - looking forward to seeing it later today, then, without the colourful pins. Looks like there is something else being blocked in the lower left.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... we caught someone hacking our bank account!!...


Oh, NO - that's terrible! I hope that you caught it all quickly & have no further incident.
A friend of mine was at the bank, making final arrangements for the financing on their new home, with their account open in front of them & the bank officer, when someone hacked into her account - right in front of their eyes. Who knows how long it would have taken to discover & how much damage might have been done except for that fortuitous timing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I came across a length of knitting that I had been using for doing swatches....


Well, now, isn't this basically the idea behind the Advent Scarves? You were designing your own, way back then, & didn't realize it.
Having the RS & WS alternate wouldn't be so bad on a scarf which tends to show both sides at once sometimes.


> ...My #2 daughter and family were over yesterday...


I am sure that it will be an enjoyable experience to knit with her - & doesn't she know the right moment to drop by? - just when Mom has extra shawls to share.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks cold!
> 
> Hoping Ros will be safe, thank goodness she won't be alone this time.


Ditto from me on both of those!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Very nice mits Chris.. I have saved all the patterns I can.. Bev I am sure that what ever pattern you choose it will be beautiful.. actually knitting a pattern called snowflake while there is a snowstorm going on is a pretty cool idea!!
> We are to get rain today. and it is suppose to turn cold.. we had beautiful weather yesterday... but hubby made a fatal error and the plans we made were canceled... we caught someone hacking our bank account!! all so @&^&^%^ scary!!! so we spent the larger part of the day changing all our bank accounts! On a Saturday of course.. and our bank was closed so we had to go to another town to do this.. and they were closing by 1pm.. The banker stayed late.. he is getting a card from us  WARNING if your computer company calls you and tells you that you have a refund coming.. tell the to send you a check! and hang up.. This guy knew way to much about us.. all guessing of course but he got lucky and my husband barely awake bought the story.. It is all good now.. but the stress level was through the roof!! it has been reported to the police who can do nothing but warn the public and we went to our computer guy and he talked hubby through what to do incase they were still lingering.. he may have to have the whole thing cleaned and start fresh.. or we could just get him a new one ... they embed your computer so deep that they can't be gotten rid of.. Hubby won't even go online right now..  I feel so bad for him.. he has taken this so hard..


Oh, Ronie! That is absolutely terrible! So glad you've got it worked out and hopefully all is good now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Opps, Ronie, I forgot to comment on your doily. Looks great!


Me, too. It does look great, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Goodness, must be really bad if the insurance company is warning you!
> Glad to see you back with us & hope that life settles back into a mundane (& comforting pace) for you again soon. Maybe the storm will pass you by!


And from me, too, Ros! Be safe!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I'm with you, Chris. That is the one that caught my eye.
> 
> Kaixixang, so glad things are going well. New glasses can change the world.
> 
> Stay safe, Ros.


Bev, so pretty but you can keep it. A picture allows me to enjoy it without the need to deal with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that it may have come partly from the belief that boys were more valuable than girls & had a different role to play - still lingers in some places. Boys were expected to be wild & forgiven their transgressions but girls were to be demure.
> I am one of 9 siblings & I am not sure that there was a favourite - except for the current baby on whom everyone doted. I guess, there was no time to devote anything extra to anyone.


I was of the opinion that I was expected to work like a drudge, and they could do what they liked- but as they got older they did end up having to work too. Gosh! a family of 9! Do you get to see much of each other still?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, how scary. With all the push to bank online, go paperless, and direct deposit it makes this type on thing easier. I worry about security on smart phones and tablets too.

Glad you found a banker who helped and stayed to help you. A rare person now days.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Gosh! a family of 9! Do you get to see much of each other still?


Two moved to the mainland so the visits are infrequent. The rest all live in town - I am about 330 km away so they see one another more often but I make a couple of trips in a year - most notably at Christmastime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Two moved to the mainland so the visits are infrequent. The rest all live in town - I am about 330 km away so they see one another more often but I make a couple of trips in a year - most notably at Christmastime.


Which must make for great festivities!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, I am curious as you say they live in town, but it is 330km from you. Which town is that? is it very large?
Sue


jscaplen said:


> Two moved to the mainland so the visits are infrequent. The rest all live in town - I am about 330 km away so they see one another more often but I make a couple of trips in a year - most notably at Christmastime.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to all for your nice comments on my doily. Belle I really did enjoy doing it and think I feel comfortable doing that center start now.

Nice mitts Chris. You really did a great job with the fair isle! I Like the little pocket too.

Ros,I sure hope that storm passes you without any damage done, glad your dh is home with you this time.

Tanya, I did a kal with Debbie and she showed a video of how she used her foot to hold one strand. I tried, but that was more of an effort than learning to hold a strand in each hand!

I love your idea of push pins to hold your doilly center open Roni. It Looks like it will be very pretty. Looking forward to see it off the block. 
That is such an unnerving experience to be scammed like that! It is good you caught it and were able to get it resolved, but it sure causes undue stress!

Sue your samples scarf will be a nice treat for your gd. 

That is a large family Jane. No wonder you get to knit so many shawls! I am an only child and only have one daughter and 2 grandsons. Not too many people to knit shawls for


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which must make for great festivities!


Certainly noisy ones. 
...especially when the 2nd & 3rd generations join in.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, I am curious as you say they live in town, but it is 330km from you. Which town is that? is it very large?


It is St. John's, our capital city, (considered by some to be the oldest English-founded city in North America) where I grew up but it is not always popular to admit that. Most of Newfoundland consists of very small communities. Where I live, there is a population of about 6000 - with smaller communities depending n it for services. It is considered to be a large town by Newfoundland standards. St. John's has a bit over 100 000.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My progress on Lightning Thief - clue 3 - one more clue left. It is supposed to take 468 size 6 beads. I might stick to the 8/0 though - so much weight! But gotta love those beads! 
It needs to be stretched out more to show the lightning which is quite striking - if you'll pardon the pun.
I know that Sue has her 3rd clue finished as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Certainly noisy ones.
> ...especially when the 2nd & 3rd generations join in.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I miss that aspect of being with my cousins in Scotland!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> My progress on Lightning Thief - clue 3 - one more clue left. It is supposed to take 468 size 6 beads. I might stick to the 8/0 though - so much weight! But gotta love those beads!
> It needs to be stretched out more to show the lightning which is quite striking - if you'll pardon the pun.
> I know that Sue has her 3rd clue finished as well.


That is beautiful. I can't wait to see it blocked and finished :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

For some reason. I was thinking it was a closer town. St. John's is where my brother lives too. I thought it was quaint when we visited it years ago, especially after the rat race fast pace around here.
Sue


jscaplen said:


> It is St. John's, our capital city, (considered by some to be the oldest English-founded city in North America) where I grew up but it is not always popular to admit that. Most of Newfoundland consists of very small communities. Where I live, there is a population of about 6000 - with smaller communities depending n it for services. It is considered to be a large town by Newfoundland standards. St. John's has a bit over 100 000.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Jane. I imagine it must be heavy with all those beads. yes, my clue 3 is finished too. I am going to use beads with the final clue. My GD asked yesterday if she could have it when done. I was noncommittal. I might have to make her her own.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> My progress on Lightning Thief - clue 3 - one more clue left. It is supposed to take 468 size 6 beads. I might stick to the 8/0 though - so much weight! But gotta love those beads!
> It needs to be stretched out more to show the lightning which is quite striking - if you'll pardon the pun.
> I know that Sue has her 3rd clue finished as well.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Jane, that Lightning Thief is absolutely gorgeous!! The color way you chose is striking. And the beading adds so much.  Well done! Can't wait to see Sue's.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is beautiful. I can't wait to see it blocked and finished :thumbup:


Me, too 
I so love that colourway. I had to buy more just to have it there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Jane.


Thanks - we want to see yours. (Well, I have already, but everyone else hasn't)


> My GD asked yesterday if she could have it when done. I was noncommittal. I might have to make her her own.


It must be like going to a candy shop - visiting Grandma Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Jane, that Lightning Thief is absolutely gorgeous!! The color way you chose is striking. And the beading adds so much...


Thanks 
I love that combo. I am so pleased when it works out well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here it is, beadless for now. I am planning adding them in the next and final clue.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Oh, Jane, that Lightning Thief is absolutely gorgeous!! The color way you chose is striking. And the beading adds so much.  Well done! Can't wait to see Sue's.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My progress on Lightning Thief - clue 3 - one more clue left. It is supposed to take 468 size 6 beads. I might stick to the 8/0 though - so much weight! But gotta love those beads!
> It needs to be stretched out more to show the lightning which is quite striking - if you'll pardon the pun.
> I know that Sue has her 3rd clue finished as well.


That is coming along amazingly with all those beads. What is that beautiful yarn? I'm sure you have said, but I don't recall. I love all those blues and the beads really make it look like lightning!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here it is, beadless for now. I am planning adding them in the next and final clue.


Lovely! What colour beads will you use?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here it is, beadless for now. I am planning adding them in the next and final clue.
> 
> Sue


Yours is looking lovely as well Sue. Beautiful stitching as usual and a very soft feeling to it! No wonder your gd wants it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> That is coming along amazingly with all those beads.


Thank you 


> What is that beautiful yarn?


Knit Picks Stroll Tonal in the Deep Waters colouway.


> the beads really make it look like lightning!


That is certainly because of the magic of the designer.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have rainbow coloured ones. The only thing is I may have to go out tomorrow and try and get more,as I am thinking of using them too with Mountain Mist.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Lovely! What colour beads will you use?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my Orenburg lace scarf, The Sea of Azov, after completion of the first chart. Only eight more to go.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Orenburg lace scarf, The Sea of Azov, after completion of the first chart. Only eight more to go.
> 
> Sue


Looking good!

How many WIP's do you have going at any one time, Sue?

I just don't have the hours in the day!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think it is seven active ones right now. I alternate between t hem according to priority ie date of next clue. Once I finish a particular one, I can set it aside until the next clue and concentrate on something else. It usually works out ok, unless something unexpected comes up where I can't knit for a few days and I get behind. They often vary in degree of difficulty too, some are good for appointments or watching TV whilst others need full concentration.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> How many WIP's do you have going at any one time, Sue?
> 
> I just don't have the hours in the day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think it is seven active ones right now. I alternate between t hem according to priority ie date of next clue. Once I finish a particular one, I can set it aside until the next clue and concentrate on something else. It usually works out ok, unless something unexpected comes up where I can't knit for a few days and I get behind. They often vary in degree of difficulty too, some are good for appointments or watching TV whilst others need full concentration.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Some day today here on LP.

Ronie--so sorry you had this scam happen. Didn't you report a credit card scam a while back? My response to calls or emails is to look up the company/bank and call them directly to check. Have had similar things from Pay Pal by email. Once had a CC call and called the corporation directly. Someone had made up a card with my number--just by chance and was having a blast in NYC. The company called me to check since the expenses were unusual for me. That worked out very well and I was grateful.

Interesting way to block your doily. Good thinking.

Sue--Your sample scarf looks great. I would never throw that out. Giving it as a scarf to gd sounds like a nice thing to do. 

I also love the Lightening Thief shawl. Always love to see the different effect different yarns have on projects. Yours and Jane's are both so beautiful but look so different. 

Also, your Orenburg lace is so delicate. Can't wait to see it finished.

Caryn--that must have been fun watching Deb work with her toes on her strand knitting. Amazing what we can do when we remember to use all of our body.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your Lightning Thief is excellent as well. It is interesting the difference the color way makes. It does look soft and there is great stitch definition.

Also love your Orenburg Scarf. It looks so delicate.

It's still snowing here, but we have not gotten the wind that they thought we would.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My progress on Lightning Thief - clue 3 - one more clue left. It is supposed to take 468 size 6 beads. I might stick to the 8/0 though - so much weight! But gotta love those beads!
> It needs to be stretched out more to show the lightning which is quite striking - if you'll pardon the pun.
> I know that Sue has her 3rd clue finished as well.


It is so beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here it is, beadless for now. I am planning adding them in the next and final clue.
> 
> Sue


It's looking lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Orenburg lace scarf, The Sea of Azov, after completion of the first chart. Only eight more to go.
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue, that's going to be so beautiful!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> My progress on Lightning Thief - clue 3 - one more clue left. It is supposed to take 468 size 6 beads. I might stick to the 8/0 though - so much weight! But gotta love those beads!
> It needs to be stretched out more to show the lightning which is quite striking - if you'll pardon the pun.
> I know that Sue has her 3rd clue finished as well.


That is so pretty. I would like to have the stitch pattern of the lightening. I love all of it, but the lightening pattern would look good in a lap robe and I need one for a couple who lost everything in a fire. The beads really show off the lightening strike design.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I have rainbow coloured ones....


Nice!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is my Orenburg lace scarf, The Sea of Azov...


Looking grand, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It is so beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is stunning.. I am heading over to knit picks right now and put it in a wish list so I don't for get it!!
(done)
Sue yours is just as lovely, and your Orenburg is beautiful. I love that creamy color 

Thanks everyone.. I did take it off the mats I just need to take a picture now 

Tanya I didn't have a problem with a credit card.. it must of been someone else... We do our very best to keep from doing any online business but I will get a gift card and buy something. That way the most the will ever get is the few dollars that is left over..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I think that it may have come partly from the belief that boys were more valuable than girls & had a different role to play - still lingers in some places. Boys were expected to be wild & forgiven their transgressions but girls were to be demure.
> I am one of 9 siblings & I am not sure that there was a favourite - except for the current baby on whom everyone doted. I guess, there was no time to devote anything extra to anyone.


My dad was 1 of 10 living siblings. Believe it or not, 5 boys and 5 girls. Dad was the youngest, mom the oldest of her family. Some of my cousins are my parents age and their children (1st cousins once removed) are my age.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> That is so pretty...


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is stunning.. I am heading over to knit picks right now and put it in a wish list so I don't for get it!!
> (done)
> Sue yours is just as lovely, and your Orenburg is beautiful. I love that creamy color
> 
> ...


Sorry Ronie--I thought it was you that had a problem with some kind of identity theft.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is stunning...


Thanks 


> I am heading over to knit picks right now and put it in a wish list so I don't for get it!!
> (done)


Maybe I had better order some more before you guys buy it all on me! I usually wait for a sale, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that it may have come partly from the belief that boys were more valuable than girls & had a different role to play - still lingers in some places. Boys were expected to be wild & forgiven their transgressions but girls were to be demure.
> I am one of 9 siblings & I am not sure that there was a favourite - except for the current baby on whom everyone doted. I guess, there was no time to devote anything extra to anyone.


Jane--you had your own family tribe going. That must have been intense. It still is true that boys are often valued more than girls. Such is the nature of a a sexist society. When I grew up the Double Standard was a common topic with girls. We were very aware that we were refused access to certain information, experiences and freedoms. Altho much improved today, the problem still exists. My son who was raised by a radical feminist was heavily influence by mainstream friends and I see the sexism of how he is raising his daughter. He clearly loves her, but he is sexist in his parenting. And my sone really wanted a boy child. We were worried about his ability to bond with this little girl, but she latched onto him and stole his heart. In my family, it was clear my father wanted a boy and he did not respect my independence. Quite the contrary. All my independence was seen as dangerous and not fitting for a girl. All my interests, other than crafting, were seen as unsupportable. Looking and fighting sexism from a very early age was my first political battle in life I think, aside from basic survival, and we didn't even have the language then. I just looked around and didn't like the inequality I saw imposed on me and other girls and fought back. It was not easy, to be sure.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, your Lightning Thief is excellent as well. It is interesting the difference the color way makes. It does look soft and there is great stitch definition.
> 
> Also love your Orenburg Scarf. It looks so delicate.
> 
> It's still snowing here, but we have not gotten the wind that they thought we would.


We haven't had snow, yet but we have wind. Surrounding towns all have high wind warnings.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, no storm damage I'm happy to say and not much in the way of thunder and lightning either. It must have gone somewhere else for a change. Our computer is still not working so I'm using my phone and iPad. I'm trying to catch up on all the news and I hope I don't miss anyone, but because I'm so far behind I don't know where I'm up to. Hope everyone is safe and well. I made my first Gypsycream Bear and a little baby dress. I've decided there is no knitting today until I have caught up with LP. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Czech beads are known for this problem, apparently. The Japanese brands like Miyuki & TOHO beads are more consistent with hole size.
> I use the crochet hook method but sometimes there is a bead that refuses to go on so I use the floss. This generally only happens when I am using size 8/0 with fingering weight, though.


Where do you find a crochet hook that will do the job of beading? What size do you use? I have some small crochet hooks, but they are not small enough? I used needle and thread. 😀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, no storm damage I'm happy to say and not much in the way of thunder and lightning either. It must have gone somewhere else for a change. Our computer is still not working so I'm using my phone and iPad. I'm trying to catch up on all the news and I hope I don't miss anyone, but because I'm so far behind I don't know where I'm up to. Hope everyone is safe and well. I made my first Gypsycream Bear and a little baby dress. I've decided there is no knitting today until I have caught up with LP. 💞


What a relief that is! Looking forward to seeing your bear, and the baby dress!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Since most of my beads are from my belly dance costume stash the holes are quite small so no crochet hook will fit (bead needles only). I use monofilament line (like fishing line) with the dental floss method. It might not be fast but the beads don't wander to the next stitch.


Do you make belly dance costumes? My daughter Jane does belly dancing and taught it for awhile. I love the costumes and the dancing. I would love to see some photos if you have some. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ooooo, Chris, such pretty color play. Do you have snow yet??


It didn't start over here until about an hour ago. Very calm outside, no wind and a light fine snow is falling, maybe just under an inch


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ros, good other from you. Did that storm pass you by?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Here is a personal funny with her. Of course we were interested in how she physically manages the strands. She reported sitting in a chair with a foot rest, shoes removed, she uses her toes to guide the strands.


Wow, that's pretty unusual. It would have to be pretty warm in a room for me to do that. I do not like cold feet. LOL


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a relief that is! Looking forward to seeing your bear, and the baby dress!


Thank you Julie, definitely a relief, they have forecast another storm for this afternoon, but hubby should be home then. I hope all is going well with your move. I'm still trying to catch up with LP. I hope I don't miss anyone. The teddy bear is for my granddaughter Sienna, she has named him Henry and told her other Bears that a new bear is moving in. I can't post him to her until I have sewn up the one for her sister. The dress is knitted top down and I crocheted a little picot around all the edges except for the neckline. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, definitely a relief, they have forecast another storm for this afternoon, but hubby should be home then. I hope all is going well with your move. I'm still trying to catch up with LP. I hope I don't miss anyone. The teddy bear is for my granddaughter Sienna, she has named him Henry and told her other Bears that a new bear is moving in. I can't post him to her until I have sewn up the one for her sister. 💞


I love Henry! And the dress is beautiful.

Edit: glad hubby will be home for the next one- we are getting rain at last but very humid as a result!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love Henry! And the dress is beautiful.


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> all very great advice.. When my husband told them he would run to the Western Union and be right back.. I was terrified.. he had this look on his face that I knew not to say anything.. he didn't go to the western union he went to the police department!! Gotta love that... I was so relieved...


Thank goodness he went to the police. What a scary thing Ronie. 
Love your doily and the pushpins idea.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane and Sue, love those Lightning Thief shawls. 

Ros, I love that Teddy bear And the little dress


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...she has named him Henry...


Oh - so cute! What yarn did you use?
I had somehow made a connection with the bear & the dress - & wondered why Henry would be wearing a dress...
The dress is sweet, too.  ... eve if it isn't for the bear.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, good other from you. Did that storm pass you by?


Thank you Chris, we had lots of wind and rain, but I think the worst of it passed us by. So happy about that, hopefully the one this afternoon won't be too bad. I really am such a wimp!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Jane and Sue, love those Lightning Thief shawls.


I love both of those shawls, beautiful work Jane and Sue. I'm trying to catch up 😉💞


> Ros, I love that Teddy bear And the little dress


Thank you Chris. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Where do you find a crochet hook that will do the job of beading? What size do you use?...


I happened to have had a fine one on hand - 0.75mm - that had been used to do the foundation row for edgings on cloth - table cloths, runners, .... It had to be fine to be able to pierce the fabric. This one works for 0/6 & 0/8.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane and Sue, love those Lightning Thief shawls...


Thank you


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - so cute! What yarn did you use?
> I had somehow made a connection with the bear & the dress - & wondered why Henry would be wearing a dress...
> The dress is sweet, too.  ... eve if it isn't for the bear.


Thank you Jane. Henry and the cream one I still have to put together are made from Moda Vera Jazz, the third one I'm making seems thicker, but I just checked and it's the same yarn but has variations in the colour. The dress is for a baby. Henry told me he wants a hoodie not a dress.💞 Oh dear now I have to make them all hoodies.😀


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, love your Henry and the dress. Very nicely done.

I use a size 13 crochet hook that my dear friend who is in the nursing home gave me. They were her mother's hooks.  And yes it pierces fabric.  I keep my hooks in a zippered fabric bag and the hook gets caught all the time.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I happened to have had a fine one on hand - 0.75mm - that had been used to do the foundation row for edgings on cloth - table cloths, runners, .... It had to be fine to be able to pierce the fabric. This one works for 0/6 & 0/8.


Thank you Jane, the ones I have seem to be just too big to fit through, even though they are small sizes. I will keep trying to find one.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Very nice mits Chris.. I have saved all the patterns I can.. Bev I am sure that what ever pattern you choose it will be beautiful.. actually knitting a pattern called snowflake while there is a snowstorm going on is a pretty cool idea!!
> We are to get rain today. and it is suppose to turn cold.. we had beautiful weather yesterday... but hubby made a fatal error and the plans we made were canceled... we caught someone hacking our bank account!! all so @&^&^%^ scary!!! so we spent the larger part of the day changing all our bank accounts! On a Saturday of course.. and our bank was closed so we had to go to another town to do this.. and they were closing by 1pm.. The banker stayed late.. he is getting a card from us  WARNING if your computer company calls you and tells you that you have a refund coming.. tell the to send you a check! and hang up.. This guy knew way to much about us.. all guessing of course but he got lucky and my husband barely awake bought the story.. It is all good now.. but the stress level was through the roof!! it has been reported to the police who can do nothing but warn the public and we went to our computer guy and he talked hubby through what to do incase they were still lingering.. he may have to have the whole thing cleaned and start fresh.. or we could just get him a new one ... they embed your computer so deep that they can't be gotten rid of.. Hubby won't even go online right now..  I feel so bad for him.. he has taken this so hard..


Oh Ronie so sorry that this happened, so scary and so stressful. Happy it has been sorted out. That banker was obviously a very nice person it would have been even more stressful if you had to wait a long time to get it sorted. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, love your Henry and the dress. Very nicely done.
> 
> I use a size 13 crochet hook that my dear friend who is in the nursing home gave me. They were her mother's hooks.  And yes it pierces fabric.  I keep my hooks in a zippered fabric bag and the hook gets caught all the time.


Thank you Bev. I might have to buy a crochet hook or two online, but will check my LYS first.💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, definitely a relief, they have forecast another storm for this afternoon, but hubby should be home then. I hope all is going well with your move. I'm still trying to catch up with LP. I hope I don't miss anyone. The teddy bear is for my granddaughter Sienna, she has named him Henry and told her other Bears that a new bear is moving in. I can't post him to her until I have sewn up the one for her sister. The dress is knitted top down and I crocheted a little picot around all the edges except for the neckline. 💞


Henry is adorable and that dress is lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Henry is adorable and that dress is lovely!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, no storm damage I'm happy to say and not much in the way of thunder and lightning either. It must have gone somewhere else for a change. Our computer is still not working so I'm using my phone and iPad. I'm trying to catch up on all the news and I hope I don't miss anyone, but because I'm so far behind I don't know where I'm up to. Hope everyone is safe and well. I made my first Gypsycream Bear and a little baby dress. I've decided there is no knitting today until I have caught up with LP. 💞


That's great, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just noticed that yesterday was Australia Day - hope Ros & any other LPers from there had a good a celebration.
> From what I read, February 6th must be the equivalent in New Zealand.


Thank you Jane, it's also my niece's birthday and my sister in laws wedding anniversary. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sorry Ronie--I thought it was you that had a problem with some kind of identity theft.


Yes I did but that wasn't a credit card.. my brain didn't even think about the identiy theft :shock: that was someone stealing debit numbers at a gas station we always went to. That took years to correct. I am so glad that is behind us. It happened years ago.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my January RMT.
> She said that she'd post the February one a little early, so if someone finds it, please let us know. She also said that she'd post the first 5 days but I am going to stick to the 2 rows per day formula. I quite enjoyed that.


Looks great Jane. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I will be waiting for the sale too... They seem to have sales all the time so I hope one pops up soon .. I have a little left on my gift card!!

Thanks Ros and Henry is adorable.. I mostly use my size US10 steel hook. It seems to work fine.. it isn't as tiny as I would like but it works!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Ros and Henry is adorable.. I mostly use my size US10 steel hook. It seems to work fine.. it isn't as tiny as I would like but it works!


Thank you Ronie, I found a couple of small crochet hooks in with some knitting needles of mine and have separated them. I need to go and check them to see if they will fit through the beads, but not until I catch up on LP. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looks great Jane. 💞


Thanks


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Birdcage shawl that I just finished last night. I used KnitPicks Stroll Tweed yarn and amber coloured beads that matched the colour of one of the tweedy bits. It took some time getting used to those bits and I kept trying to pull them off.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue, I may have already have commented on this, I know I commented on your KP page, I'm just not sure where I'm up to on LP. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Here are 2 little amamani projects I did over the weekend. The ball puzzle worked well. the Kiwi is piss poor but cannot figure out why is did not work. BTW, I did not put the eyes on the kiwi as not sure what to do with it yet. It is also a puzzle ball that goes together the same way as the ball.


So cute Tanya, I love them. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I finally managed to block my mini-doily - measures 6". If I had been a little less muddle-headed, I would have planned the picots to occur at the points. I used #10 cotton with 2.75mm needles.
> I really like that way of starting the centre. Thanks, Belle


Beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Julie, what wonderful memories of your mom and her life. You have written this very beautifully and have drawn a picture with words for me. Thank you.


I agree with Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Since there were several comments about the Northern Lights yarn color I looked up the Northern Lights. Here is a description of the lights:
> 
> Most outbreaks of the Northern Lights are green, but once in a while we can see tinges of pink or white around the edges. An even rarer occurrence is violet in the centre. The Northern Lights can sometimes have blue-green tinges or on other occasions the colour is closer to a mixture of green and yellow. Red Northern Lights are extremely rare. However, this does occur when the Northern Lights break out at a higher or lower height than normal.
> 
> The yarn seems to reflect those colors as per this photo.


So pretty 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Sue, Hope your daughter's procedure is not too difficult and goes smoothly. No fun to be at the hospital no matter what.
> Your planned trip sounds so exciting. What a wonderful way to spend the holidays. Nice to have that to look forward to.


I hope the same for your daughter and your trip sounds great. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my washcloth. I do enjoy knitting them. I find them comforting. :thumbup:


Looks great Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, I think you took a great photo. Taking it on the angle like that made the pattern stand out.
> 
> Jane, I think it was not so much lace. Thanks for trying to find it. I will go back through your posts on LP and see if I can find it. However I did get that one into my Ravelry library.  My DD gave me some red merino that she had partially repurposed from a long sweater-I got what she had not repurposed also. I will have to check the weight of the yarn.
> 
> ...


Beautiful Bev, it looks fantastic. 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

It is amazing the difference in yarn makes for the same pattern. Both Lightning Thief shawls are beautiful Jane and Sue, and both so very different. 

Ros - I make my own belly dance costumes. I used to be in a house troop that did shows at charity events. Lots of fun.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just finished this shawlette - Old Flames Scarf by Kris Basta - Kriskrafter:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/old-flames-scarf
> ...another quick to knit & easy to follow pattern.
> It was designed for Worsted weight but I used a heavy fingering & added repeats. Her patterns are easy to customize that way. I have to wait for better weather for outdoor shots.


Beautiful work Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I like them all but the Lace Snowdrop is very pretty. I will go along with any of them.


I agree with Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> It is amazing the difference in yarn makes for the same pattern. Both Lightning Thief shawls are beautiful Jane and Sue, and both so very different.
> 
> Ros - I make my own belly dance costumes. I used to be in a house troop that did shows at charity events. Lots of fun.


Oh my goodness, I would love to see some photos if you are happy to share. Jane was in a troop as well. I love it. 💞😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> My DD's procedure went well and she is resting here and will go home home. Tomorrow. We always have to watch her carefully as her stomach often plays up after a procedure and she lands up in the hospital, but I think she is ok and just tired this time. I managed a little knitting,whilst she was having the procedure.
> 
> I am trying to keep on top of my WIPs as I will be starting a couple of new ones from Sunday. It's funny as there was once a time when I wouldn't have dreamed of having more than one project on the needles at a time.
> Sue


Happy to hear that your daughter is ok. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Both Lightning Thief shawls are beautiful...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful work Jane. 💞


Thank you Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... Jane was in a troop as well... 💞😀💞


Fantastic!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> On the needles right now is 432 stitches (5 each side are being worked as garter and with eyelets every 4 rows for later blocking). Looks like I'll be getting about 12 rows to the inch. Using Size 20 crochet thread with 1.5 (US) needles.


It's going to be beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> And now for something completely different...
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/derek-bag
> I thought that this looked like a great sturdy bag.
> I did *some* work! I cleaned the bathrooms, put in a load of wash & made a pizza. Okay, okay, hardly counts... but I am on my lunch break.


I'm dreaming of pizza now💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until Tuesday using the coupon Leo

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leo-moon-scarf


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

For those who love colour:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chrysantheme-2


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Finally blocked the mini lace 26. I just did it with the same white crochet thread and #1 double points. Used the edging from the pattern.


Beautiful Caryn 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> That's right!
> And here are the mitts I finished up today. The reason I didn't go shopping.


Fabulous mitts Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Is there no end to this madness?! I found some new features on Ravelry which continue to feed my hunger.
> 
> Isn't this ethereal? Thus the name:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-heaven
> She has two other free lace patterns.


It's beautiful Jane, thanks for sharing. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> To the contrary, when I was a teen-ager knitting a twin set with a three ply yarn was common place. Took for ever!


sorry double post 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> To the contrary, when I was a teen-ager knitting a twin set with a three ply yarn was common place. Took for ever!


Oh Julie, I made one in 3ply, it was a plain stocking stitch short sleeved top, and the cardigan was a gorgeous lace diamond pattern in Aqua blue. I loved it. Wish I had a photo, actually now I'm thinking I probably do but its a black and white photo. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Surprisingly my finer thread work is with steel crochet hooks 12 down to Lacis .4 and .5 (15 and 16...maybe not in order but are smaller than my Boye/Wright 14).
> 
> I do have some US 0000, 00000, and maybe 6 zero in circulars. I do have the size 18 and 19 UK (5 zero for 19, 4 zero for 18, 3 zero for 17) circulars...the UK 17 and 18 have some work on them...lace weight yarn.
> 
> I'm REALLY enjoying my new health and glasses!


I'm very happy you are enjoying your new health and glasses. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I agree with Caryn. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Oh Julie, I made one in 3ply, it was a plain stocking stitch short sleeved top, and the cardigan was a gorgeous lace diamond pattern in Aqua blue. I loved it. Wish I had a photo, actually now I'm thinking I probably do but its a black and white photo. 💞


So your lace work started early! Even black and white would show the beauty of your knitting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I'm with you, Chris. That is the one that caught my eye.
> 
> Kaixixang, so glad things are going well. New glasses can change the world.
> 
> Stay safe, Ros.


Thank you Bev, the snow looks so beautiful and can be so dangerous. Thanks for sharing the beauty of the snow. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping Ros will be safe, thank goodness she won't be alone this time.


Thanks Julie, another thunderstorm has just started, but hubby should be home soon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Toni. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie, another thunderstorm has just started, but hubby should be home soon. 💞


I am very glad to hear that he should be with you, soon!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Caryn lovely doily.. I have my first one done and blocked.. I used push pins to open up the edges and center holes a tad.. I also missed a row or did a row twice..LOL but I like it!


It looks great Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Goodness, must be really bad if the insurance company is warning you!
> Glad to see you back with us & hope that life settles back into a mundane (& comforting pace) for you again soon. Maybe the storm will pass you by!


Thanks Jane,, our insurance company was doing a trial, letting everyone in the area that they chose that a really bad storm, damaging winds, hail, heavy rain etc was about to happen by email. They sent us a few emails and most of the time the really bad parts of the storms passed us by. Now they've extended the trial for a few more months, but they don't always get it right. I'm hanging for the mundane and comforting pace. The thunderstorm has just started again but it's not too bad at the moment, it sounds far away. Hubby will be home soon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I have been trying to tidy up my knitting room a little this morning as I think our grandson will be coming to live with us towards the end of the month. I did inventory my yarns a little and threw some stuff out. I came across a length of knitting that I had been using for doing swatches a couple of years ago. I was going to throw it out, but then thought it my work as a scarf for my four year old to wear as it is not too long so it couldn't strangle her, or she could use it for her dolls. The right side and wrong side fluctuate, but I don't know that she would notice anyway. I gave her the dishcloth and I think it may have become a blanket in the dollhouse she got for Christmas.
> My #2 daughter and family were over yesterday. She sounds interested in learning to knit. She can do basic knit and purl, but says she can't figure out instructions, as she likes to see how it is done, so I am hoping we can set a time to get together. I did give her three shawls yesterday and also my latest, Birdcage to my GD who just turned 15.
> 
> Sue


The scarf is gorgeous, I'm sure your daughter will love it 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...The thunderstorm has just started again...


Do you have a lot of electrical storms?


> Hubby will be home soon. 💞


That is comforting!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think that it may have come partly from the belief that boys were more valuable than girls & had a different role to play - still lingers in some places. Boys were expected to be wild & forgiven their transgressions but girls were to be demure.
> I am one of 9 siblings & I am not sure that there was a favourite - except for the current baby on whom everyone doted. I guess, there was no time to devote anything extra to anyone.


I thought our family was big, there were 6 of us. My Dad was 1 of 9 kids in his family. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, NO - that's terrible! I hope that you caught it all quickly & have no further incident.
> A friend of mine was at the bank, making final arrangements for the financing on their new home, with their account open in front of them & the bank officer, when someone hacked into her account - right in front of their eyes. Who knows how long it would have taken to discover & how much damage might have been done except for that fortuitous timing.


Wow, lucky they found it that quick, these things take forever to clear up usually. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me on both of those!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too, Ros! Be safe!!!


Thank you Pam, I'm just a wimp when it comes to storms, I never used to be this way till the big one a few years ago. The sound of the thunderstorm and very large hail stones breaking all of the skylights. When I went into the lounge room and looked into the back room with so many holes in the big skylight and a sea of water. The room was filled with water up to the top of the step that leads into the laundry. Out the back garden we have a sunken area and about 4 steps that lead up to the garage and that area was almost full of water to the top step. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros,I sure hope that storm passes you without any damage done, glad your dh is home with you this time.


Thank you Caryn 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My progress on Lightning Thief - clue 3 - one more clue left. It is supposed to take 468 size 6 beads. I might stick to the 8/0 though - so much weight! But gotta love those beads!
> It needs to be stretched out more to show the lightning which is quite striking - if you'll pardon the pun.
> I know that Sue has her 3rd clue finished as well.


Wow!!! It's beautiful Jane, I love it.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here it is, beadless for now. I am planning adding them in the next and final clue.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is my Orenburg lace scarf, The Sea of Azov, after completion of the first chart. Only eight more to go.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Sue.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> We haven't had snow, yet but we have wind. Surrounding towns all have high wind warnings.


Hope you stay safe Tricia.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Wow!!! It's beautiful Jane, I love it.💞


Thank you 
I am very pleased with it, I have to say.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That is comforting!


We do have a few electrical storms, not as many as the very North of Australia, like Darwin and Queensland. Once they are over I try not to remember them. Only the really big ones stick in my mind. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So your lace work started early! Even black and white would show the beauty of your knitting.


Thank you Julie, it's so sweet of you to say. I think I was 15 or 16 when I made it and it did take forever in 3ply. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very glad to hear that he should be with you, soon!


Thanks Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is a lot of work in a twin set- and with the lacy cardigan, extra work- no wonder you have finished so many shawls!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a lot of work in a twin set- and with the lacy cardigan, extra work- no wonder you have finished so many shawls!


I think I would rather knit shawls these days Julie. At that age I only ever had one WIP and that was the one I was working on. Have you moved into your new house yet? I hope so.💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I think I would rather knit shawls these days Julie. At that age I only ever had one WIP and that was the one I was working on. Have you moved into your new house yet? I hope so.💞


I have the key for the front door now- and have had a good look- there is a lot of work needing doing- but the Agent is very concerned that I should be happy there- which is hopeful. I start shifting things tomorrow- the big stuff will go on Friday.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have the key for the front door now- and have had a good look- there is a lot of work needing doing- but the Agent is very concerned that I should be happy there- which is hopeful. I start shifting things tomorrow- the big stuff will go on Friday.


That's great Julie, I hope you and Ringo will be happy there. It's a brand new start. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here it is, beadless for now. I am planning adding them in the next and final clue.
> 
> Sue


That is magnificent too. It is a very striking pattern. I love it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> This is my Orenburg lace scarf, The Sea of Azov, after completion of the first chart. Only eight more to go.
> 
> Sue


Simply beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a relief that is! Looking forward to seeing your bear, and the baby dress!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, Henry is adorable :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane. Henry and the cream one I still have to put together are made from Moda Vera Jazz, the third one I'm making seems thicker, but I just checked and it's the same yarn but has variations in the colour. The dress is for a baby. Henry told me he wants a hoodie not a dress.💞 Oh dear now I have to make them all hoodies.😀


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, Henry is adorable :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--Henry is adorable. The dress is beautifully worked up. How is it working with that Moda Vera Jazz. Never worked with such 'hairy' yarn. I am sure Henry will be well loved along with his brother. My older gd used to collect bears. Everyone had a name and a history and she remembered every one of the over 100 stories she created about them.

The Kaffee Fassett pattern is intense and unusual that it is a free download. I saved it for study but don't think I would ever make it.

I am interested in the Deb Tomasello cowl MKAL but cannot find the pattern clues on her site. Anyone know how to get there. I am a member of her Ravelry group.

Snow is moving in steadily. Too dark out to see how much, but it is there. Predictions are pretty bad and hoping it peters out like last 2 did, but fear the 3rd one is the charm and we are in for it. Best thing is temps may go above freezing. Yesterday it hit 40*. Really should have brought in a big load of firewood but was tired and lazy and had enough thru this morning.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Henry is adorable. The dress is beautifully worked up. How is it working with that Moda Vera Jazz. Never worked with such 'hairy' yarn. I am sure Henry will be well loved along with his brother. My older gd used to collect bears. Everyone had a name and a history and she remembered every one of the over 100 stories she created about them.


 Thank you Tanya. It's ok to knit with, it's soft but very hard to see your stitches. I actually have to look at the stitches while I am knitting it. For the 3rd one that I'm making, I am knitting the arms and legs with double pointed needles, so fiddly but less seams to sew up. 💞



> Snow is moving in steadily. Too dark out to see how much, but it is there. Predictions are pretty bad and hoping it peters out like last 2 did, but fear the 3rd one is the charm and we are in for it. Best thing is temps may go above freezing. Yesterday it hit 40*. Really should have brought in a big load of firewood but was tired and lazy and had enough thru this morning.


I hope you stay safe and warm. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane
Sue


jscaplen said:


> Free until Tuesday using the coupon Leo
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leo-moon-scarf


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Well I've committed to an USB 2.0 SD card reader for this computer. It MIGHT work on the Vista machine...but I'm talking Windows 7 Professional 64-bit on this baby. Compatibility should not be an issue since all current USB ports are the USB 2.0 type. I'm using my dial-up modem where the USB 3.0 card WOULD have been placed.

Now that I know there is a compatible USB dial-up that fits in any available free USB port on the outside of the machine...future machines will be fitted with the USB 3.0 card...and I can disable/replace the dial-up feature faster without opening up the poor dear every time.

You might consider this home made computer like a pieced miter square quilt. You have to match thread size, color, needles, etc. This is the best "quilt" I've created thus far...and I can add to the layers of memory as I can afford the material.

Photos will be uploaded as soon as the SD reader comes in.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my Orenburg lace scarf, The Sea of Azov, after completion of the first chart. Only eight more to go.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful work Sue.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, glad you are back and safe. I love Henry! He looks so cute and cuddly. The little sweater is very pretty too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Oh my goodness, I would love to see some photos if you are happy to share. Jane was in a troop as well. I love it. 💞😀💞


Pretty costume! And pretty belly :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I am interested in the Deb Tomasello cowl MKAL but cannot find the pattern clues on her site. Anyone know how to get there. I am a member of her Ravelry group.
> Snow is moving in steadily. Too dark out to see how much, but it is there. Predictions are pretty bad and hoping it peters out like last 2 did, but fear the 3rd one is the charm and we are in for it. Best thing is temps may go above freezing. Yesterday it hit 40*. Really should have brought in a big load of firewood but was tired and lazy and had enough thru this morning.


You have to register and start a project page. She only gives the clues once you show a progress picture.
Did you get a lot of snow?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have the key for the front door now- and have had a good look- there is a lot of work needing doing- but the Agent is very concerned that I should be happy there- which is hopeful. I start shifting things tomorrow- the big stuff will go on Friday.


Glad you got the key and that the agent is willing to work with you! 
Today is our closing day and we will get our keys too! Also starting to move some boxes later today and the big stuff on Wednesday. Then of course the unpacking begins


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, glad you are back and safe. I love Henry! He looks so cute and cuddly. The little sweater is very pretty too.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Pretty costume! And pretty belly :lol:


Thank you Caryn, I miss watching her dance, but I have a couple of DVDs of her and the rest of the dance troop. I
love it. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie and Caryn, good luck with your moving and getting settled into your new homes.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Today is our closing day and we will get our keys too! Also starting to move some boxes later today and the big stuff on Wednesday. Then of course the unpacking begins


Congratulations, now the fun begins. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Today is our closing day and we will get our keys too! Also starting to move some boxes later today and the big stuff on Wednesday. Then of course the unpacking begins


Congratulations, now the fun begins. 💞 oops double congratulations. 😀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad you got the key and that the agent is willing to work with you!
> Today is our closing day and we will get our keys too! Also starting to move some boxes later today and the big stuff on Wednesday. Then of course the unpacking begins


Too right! Good luck with it all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie and Caryn, good luck with your moving and getting settled into your new homes.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

YAY for Julie and Caryn getting keys to their new homes! Congratulations and good luck to you both. 

I am home today. There is about 5 inches of snow but now is drizzling by me while still snowing in the higher elevations. I won't be shoveling until it all stops as I don't need my freshly cleaned areas to ice over because of the rain. I'll just have to shovel extra heavy snow - and burn more calories! 
I only heard the plow go by on the main road once this morning about 5:30. That leads me to believe that half the road isn't plowed - unless I missed it somehow. My neighbor down the hill has an ATV and has plowed around his place and is now doing the road up the hill. I am not happy about that. He should just wait and let Tom plow when everything stops. People. You can't live with them or without them.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's a cute cartoon I found on Facebook last night. I needed to share!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hopefully a step in the right direction! Thanks Chris! 
Have a happy day at home! Glad you won't be creating ice for yourself!



KittyChris said:


> YAY for Julie and Caryn getting keys to their new homes! Congratulations and good luck to you both.
> 
> I am home today. There is about 5 inches of snow but now is drizzling by me while still snowing in the higher elevations. I won't be shoveling until it all stops as I don't need my freshly cleaned areas to ice over because of the rain. I'll just have to shovel extra heavy snow - and burn more calories!
> I only heard the plow go by on the main road once this morning about 5:30. That leads me to believe that half the road isn't plowed - unless I missed it somehow. My neighbor down the hill has an ATV and has plowed around his place and is now doing the road up the hill. I am not happy about that. He should just wait and let Tom plow when everything stops. People. You can't live with them or without them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Well I've committed to an USB 2.0 SD card reader for this computer. It MIGHT work on the Vista machine...but I'm talking Windows 7 Professional 64-bit on this baby. Compatibility should not be an issue since all current USB ports are the USB 2.0 type. I'm using my dial-up modem where the USB 3.0 card WOULD have been placed.
> 
> Now that I know there is a compatible USB dial-up that fits in any available free USB port on the outside of the machine...future machines will be fitted with the USB 3.0 card...and I can disable/replace the dial-up feature faster without opening up the poor dear every time.
> 
> ...


I so admire your facility with computers. They still feel like a foreign language where I can't get beyond the je ne parle pas computer!

I was just told to get a USB 3 cable for an external hard drive to clone my computer. It is a mystery to me whether it will work on a Mac Pro 10 OS X or a Windows 7 Pro 64 bit. And those Kauri fonts sit in the bowels of the computer unaccessible to my Excel program, and probably to the Quatro Pro as well


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is good news Julie.. here it is pretty much the law the the place needs to be sparkling clean before someone can move in.. but I have re-cleaned already clean places before.. it makes me wonder how blind was the inspectors!! I hope you can get it all spiffed up the way you like it..

That sounds facination Kaixixang I am not sure how a USB can help your dial up.. but it sounds like you have it all worked out.. 

Ros your daughter looks very nice in her Belly Dancing outfit. I did it a little bit when I was much younger.. I remember it was great for the waist!

Jane I love the Chrysantheme pattern!! I have it saved. 

Chris stay warm... I remember the snow shoveling days.. I was lucky and a newlywed so I didn't have to shovel it.. but I did a lot of sweeping the light dry stuff off the steps and now that I think of it.. I did a awful lot of clearing my car off. That was in town. On the ranch it would get done by tractor.. up to the front of the house.. depending on who was doing it..  I loved that Plus I had a carport! in town it wasn't covered and a big pain.. 

Right now it is pouring down rain. We are suppose to have thunderstorms too. I doubt it now.. but you never know.. I am one who loves a good thunderstorm.. I am also one who has never had a close call with bad lightning or dramatic weather... I am sure that if I did have terrible experiences I would be much more afraid.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> You have to register and start a project page. She only gives the clues once you show a progress picture.
> Did you get a lot of snow?


I understand this. But where do you start a project page. She gives a link and it does not work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Here because of the pressures of finding a place at all, it seems it is up to the tenant to make sure they are happy with what they are getting. I am just hoping there are no rodents- but I've handled them before and can do again. I would like to get a lock for the laundry, and a deadlock on the back door, I would be happy to cover that cost myself.
Auckland has a reputation of being about the most expensive place for houses, anywhere.



Ronie said:


> That is good news Julie.. here it is pretty much the law the the place needs to be sparkling clean before someone can move in.. but I have re-cleaned already clean places before.. it makes me wonder how blind was the inspectors!! I hope you can get it all spiffed up the way you like it..
> 
> That sounds facination Kaixixang I am not sure how a USB can help your dial up.. but it sounds like you have it all worked out..
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We were at the store yesterday and this lady looking like she had just come from church was all dressed in Peach.. a very pretty shade and she had what looked to me like a crochet shawl on.. it was stunning. Well it was dragging on the ground it had slipped around her shoulders and she made a comment about it would be the death of her if she lost it!! and my hubby pipes up.. Oh no worry .. my wife can make you another one... keep this in mind the whole conversation was taken across the parking lot!! LOL he has such confidence in me


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--missed the advent of your house closing. Really big day. I have gone thru a few of them and there is always something momentous about the process. It is like new life--a new beginning. Hope yours is wonderful

Ronie--Is it a code in Oregon that homes get a building inspection before a new tenant moves in? In NYS, which follows National Standards, it is customary that people leave a place broom swept only and it is not a code. Usually the conditions are specified in the sale or rental agreements. Goddess knows how many houses I have seen left in disreputable condition, including 2 that I bought.

Ros--love DD's belly dance photos. Would love to see her in action.

Snow is 4-6" now and it has changed from heavy large flakes to an almost invisible fall. Need to stick my head out to see if it turned to rain. NYC is inundated but because of the rain they haven't shut down the trains so schools are open and my daughter is working in it. People are parking 3-4 cars deep leaving their kids at school and causing traffic jambs and skidding, so pretty dangerous. i love her reports; reminds me how happy I am to have left the City years ago. Don't even know what area of the City she's in today that have people driving their kids to school. I bet my local district is closed. it is a very timid district with parents carryon with the slightest snow conditions. 

Chris--you and I seem to have the most similar weather conditions. Mary must be buried up in Vermont.

Love the blue Readwolf scarf pattern and have downloaded and filed on computer and in Ravelry. Agree with Ronie, that the pattern saving feature is terrific.

Forgot about this yarn place called Smiley's. Think I will resign up for their email flyers. Do people know about them? They have some very cheap prices on yarns, especially novelty ones. I think they would be a good site to visit for yarns for things like the Gypsy Cream bears. Paradise Fibers (ICE yarns) would be also. However, Smiley's is located in NYC (Queens) and once a year they used to have a big blowout sale held in Manhattan. One year may get to visit their warehouse.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Our snow is done. A neighbor plowed us out this morning. I have a tax appointment in town this afternoon. Should be able to get out to that, but no other reason for going out.  Day 2 on our unscheduled vacation.  Gonna do some knitting and I may even wash a dish or two. 

I am knitting my Snowflake off my swift. Didn't want to try running all those beads and sequins through the winder and then try to get the yarn out of the middle of the ball. Imagine how the sequins and beads would get caught on the surrounding yarn. 

Jane, I got that Leo scarf. Free is good. Thanks.

Julie and Caryn, yay for keys for houses and getting started on the moving in. Julie, so glad you have a landlord who is interested in you being happy. 

Two more snow pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Our snow is done. A neighbor plowed us out this morning. I have a tax appointment in town this afternoon. Should be able to get out to that, but no other reason for going out.  Day 2 on our unscheduled vacation.  Gonna do some knitting and I may even wash a dish or two.
> 
> I am knitting my Snowflake off my swift. Didn't want to try running all those beads and sequins through the winder and then try to get the yarn out of the middle of the ball. Imagine how the sequins and beads would get caught on the surrounding yarn.
> 
> ...


It is a good feeling that he is concerned for my welfare!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, yes very similar weather we have, I just usually get it a short while before you I think. The rain and sleet stopped and it is snowing again now, and this is one of the only times that I will ever be grateful for snow! 

I have heard of Smileys, probably from someone here in LP or on KP in general. And it is now Monday - every once in a while I decide I want to look at Posh yarns for the Sunday sale and never remember until Monday. I guess when I do finally check it out it will be the perfect timing for something special. 

Re: Debbi's colorwork cowl. She is very strict with the way she runs the MKAL. You have to set up he page wih no real pattern. Then post a picture of the yarn you plan on using and a link to your project page on the forum. Then you have to send her a PM and give her your email address so that she can email you the clues. You only get 1 clue after you have finished the previous clue and post a picture again to the forum for that clue. Only then will you get the next clue. So you will never have a full completed pattern, only all the pieces which will be annoying to try to work from at a future date. And if you can't keep up with her time schedule you forfeit future clues. That is why I couldn't join for the cowl, at 1200 yards I knew I would never be half done in a timely fashion. 
So if you want to keep that pattern she is almost certainly guaranteed a sale from you when she puts the final one out. Granted, she is not expensive. I hate when I see a pattern that costs $8 or $10. 

Hark, I think I hear the plow down on the main road finally.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, beautiful pictures as always. Love the icicles hanging.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I think it is.. I know we had to have 2 different types of inspectors here when we bought.. one for cosmetic and one for structural. We got pictures of every angle of everyroom and a list of what needed to be done.. in our contract the 'seller' had to pay for repairs but that is not the 'Normal' procedure it is what my realtor put in there and the seller agreed to it!! we go so lucky with this house. 

Caryn some how I missed your getting the Key's too!! YAY!! 

Bev those pictures are beautiful.. what a great idea for a quick project.. I need a swift myself.. I am going to make one of those double ended T shaped things to wind my yarn into hank's.. but I don't think I can make a swift very well.. hmmmmmm Chris didn't you show us a homemade swift with plastic hangers.. maybe I can find that post and play with that!! LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I think it is.. I know we had to have 2 different types of inspectors here when we bought.. one for cosmetic and one for structural. We got pictures of every angle of everyroom and a list of what needed to be done.. in our contract the 'seller' had to pay for repairs but that is not the 'Normal' procedure it is what my realtor put in there and the seller agreed to it!! we go so lucky with this house.
> 
> Bev those pictures are beautiful.. what a great idea for a quick project.. I need a swift myself.. I am going to make one of those double ended T shaped things to wind my yarn into hank's.. but I don't think I can make a swift very well.. hmmmmmm Chris didn't you show us a homemade swift with plastic hangers.. maybe I can find that post and play with that!! LOL


I am a licensed Home Inspector in NYS so am interested in practices in other States--and there are differences despite the National Standards that exist. Building Inspectors are not Home Inspectors, the first being a civil servant in the local municipality in which they work. Home Inspectors are people with particular training and are self-employed and can work anywheres in the State in which they are licensed and any State that does not require such a license. It is interesting that you would have 2 different home inspectors on a job. That seems unique.

As to who handles needed repairs on a sale is totally up to the buyer and seller and on what conditions of sale they agree. You had a good buyer's agent who worked well on your behalf. Most of my houses were 'as is' sales and bought relatively cheaply. I completely rebuilt 2 houses tearing them down to bare bones. I sold one house that was bought as is and caught the market well so made a great profit with very little money needing to go into the house--all cosmetic work. Then the buyers tore that house down to the foundation and completely redesigned and rebuilt but the the condition of the property they actually bought looked to good that it sold within a couple of weeks. My history in the housing industry really is quite long and complicated.

Swifts: I bought one from a husband of a KP'r several years ago for about $20. It is based on an Amish style unit. He probably has upped his prices since then, but the style can be made very cheaply, even with PVC pipe. That would make it a simple tinker toy type project that requires very little. A search online will get you some patterns to follow. No longer have those files to share with you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--love the sunrise photo you sent. You are so good at capturing nature's colors and nuances.

Chris--the snow began again here with larger flake and is now a finer snow again. Nature is playing with us today and I am playing chicken avoiding going outside, but will have to do it soon if I want firewood. it is a mess out there now. You are probably only very few hours ahead of me with this western storm. And we are probably at similar elevations with some serious mountains around me in the northern part of the county. Everytime nature does this dumping I am grateful I resisted moving to Woodstock where my land partner at the time wanted to live. The valley is about as rough as I wanted to live; the mountains are reserved for summer time visiting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--thanx for the detailed info on Deb's MKAL. I wish she spelled out how to do her process. I have probably spent about 1 hour going back and forth trying to figure it out. While I can respect her desire to control her interests, it is not very friendly to be so obtuse in presenting her workshop. It is not the first time I ran into problem with a Ravelry person who was so unclear. One kept telling me she sent the pattern but did not. Then when I pointed out her direction on her page, she denied that it existed. Designing is one thing, how you do your business is quite another. I am trying not to vent too loudly here, but needed to say something somewhere.

I am interested these days in how people price their patterns as that is the direction for some of my work. Some patterns really take a tremendous amount of work designing and then writing up. I know Deb reported her hats take about 28 hours each to knit and then there is the writing. Most of her patterns seem to sell pretty cheaply--about $2.50-4.00. Someone like Kaffe Fassett has a reputation and also does very complicated designs. There is also a difference between writing up a pattern in 1-3 pp from one that has over a dozen pages. While my pocket prefers the free patterns, I am developing more of an appreciation for the time committed by other designers to provide such beautiful patterns.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Julie and Caryn, yay for keys for houses and getting started on the moving in. Julie, so glad you have a landlord who is interested in you being happy.
> 
> Two more snow pictures.


So glad about the house keys. :thumbup:

I love the photos especially the first one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> very hard to see your stitches... less seams to sew up.


I was thinking that it might be hard to knit with as well as assemble because of difficulty with sewing it. I'd certainly opt for DNPs to avoid sewing.
Those GypsyCream bears looks so cute & I have often teased myself with the thought of making one - except for the sewing part. If I had someone in mind for it, it might give me the motivation. I am happy knitting shawls, though.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--love the sunrise photo you sent. You are so good at capturing nature's colors and nuances.


Thanks, Tanya. Maybe that is why I am so drawn to yarn with sunrise colors.  Thanks to all who made comments. 

Chris, here is another ice sickle picture.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Here's a cute cartoon I found...


Well, that is a picture of me - not with my stash but with the yarn possibilities that I have taken out to consider for 3 projects: an MKAL which started yesterday, another which starts today & my WinterSweet which I have decided to frog & start over with a different yarn.

Mountain Mist has two size options. I was figuring on the smaller one which takes 100g of fingering. I have a skein of KnitPicks Chroma in Avalon which looks so much like mountain colours in the mist - but she says that it took all but a few yards of the 440y skein & this one only has 396y.
So I considered the larger one with this lovely Posh in grey & mauve & soft green - she used 780y, this has 650. I have something else in a similar colourway but not as apt for the title. I am leaning strongly toward the larger size, now, though.
I might show some pics with beads & seek some input.

Well, the up side is that while I was dithering on choosing last night, I ended up knitting the whole of February's clue for the 2015 Lace & Bead project. I was only going to do one rep & did all 4.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Chris, I forgot to mention, I thought the cartoon was fit all of us on LP quite well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane I love the Chrysantheme pattern!! ...


I saved it as well - I thought it quite striking, although I doubt that I'd knit it. I do know that some of you here love to work with colour so I thought that I would share it.
You night also like these:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/11-the-black-rose


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another interesting shawl/scarf pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/estuary-2


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Sun on ice


Great effect with the light - looks like someone painted them in there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I forgot to mention that I checked on the ArtYarns patterns but there wasn't anything suitable for this just the one skein.

I was watching a movie last night & this woman was opening baby shower gifts. She held up a crocheted baby outfit & asked the lady if she had knit it herself. Instead of correcting her, the lady said, "Oh yes, I always knit while watching such & such a show."

Reminds me of the episode of Call the Midwife, when they put the crocheted afghan on the bed of one of their colleagues - which they had all worked on in squares - but they were knitting it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> So glad about the house keys. :thumbup:
> 
> I love the photos especially the first one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I forgot to mention that I checked on the ArtYarns patterns but there wasn't anything suitable for this just the one skein.
> 
> I was watching a movie last night & this woman was opening baby shower gifts. She held up a crocheted baby outfit & asked the lady if she had knit it herself. Instead of correcting her, the lady said, "Oh yes, I always knit while watching such & such a show."
> 
> Reminds me of the episode of Call the Midwife, when they put the crocheted afghan on the bed of one of their colleagues - which they had all worked on in squares - but they were knitting it.


Was that a BBC production?- don't recall, but if it was that is unusual to miss something as blatant as that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was that a BBC production?...


Call the Midwife is a BBC production.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--really liked these 2 patterns--the strand mitts and the Estuary scarf. I like the idea of the estuary as a complex environment of mixed characteristics. And I am ready to do a strand knit project I think. They are looking more and more inviting to me. That is why the process for doing the stranded cowl from Deb Tomasello is so disappointing. I have given up on her pattern. Too much pressure to perform which is not fun.

Bev--your sun on icicles is wonderful. So warm and so cold. In winter after an icy storm followed by a sunny day we see so many people on the road with cameras shooting the ice on the bare branches. Finding a bush with red berries still remaining is always special. 

That cartoon was funny. So good we can laugh at ourselves. Better we do it before others do&#128525;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Almost forgot my enabling self here:

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact.com/render?ca=192d500e-e4a2-4d13-82b1-5891f3e6a609&c=788434b0-b63c-11e3-9ee0-d4ae5292bb50&ch=79fe0370-b63c-11e3-9ee8-d4ae5292bb50

Not lace, but very interesting geometry and colors.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Call the Midwife is a BBC production.


I think some public broadcasting stations (PBS) carry it too.

I'm probably not getting the name of the second inspector but the first one was a certified and bonded with license to do home inspections. The other one came from the bank! Both were needed. I am sure if I went through the paper work I could see her title.. she did more of an appraisal to satisfy the bank that the house really is worth what it is being sold for. The home inspector inspected the structure inside and out.

Love those mits Jane. They are in my library 

Great pictures of the snow Bev!! very pretty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Not lace, but very interesting geometry and colors.


They have some interesting patterns, don't they?
Nice selection of colours in the Prima Donna yarn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf with January & February clues completed. Looking at some of the more delicate looking colourways in the samples being done, I am almost regretting my yarn choice - but I chose it for a specific person & this suits her more.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think some public broadcasting stations (PBS) carry it too.
> 
> I'm probably not getting the name of the second inspector but the first one was a certified and bonded with license to do home inspections. The other one came from the bank! Both were needed. I am sure if I went through the paper work I could see her title.. she did more of an appraisal to satisfy the bank that the house really is worth what it is being sold for. The home inspector inspected the structure inside and out.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf with January & February clues completed. Looking at some of the more delicate looking colourways in the samples being done, I am almost regretting my yarn choice - but I chose it for a specific person & this suits her more.


You are such a prolific knitter Jane! Wish I had more people to knit for in my life.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> They have some interesting patterns, don't they?
> Nice selection of colours in the Prima Donna yarn


Too bad the yarns are so expensive. They tend to have low yd counts and require so many for an adult size, especially a large one. I do enjoy seeing them so stay on their 'newsletter' list.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Anyone care to offer an opinion? 
I can't decide on what to use for my Bunnymuff MKAL - Triangle of Happiness.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Anyone care to offer an opinion?
> I can't decide on what to use for my Bunnymuff MKAL - Triangle of Happiness.


I like the green beads with the yarn on top, BUT then I saw the beige and pink cashmere......I love that and I would probably use the pink beads to keep it soft looking. I was eyeing that color on that site you gave us where it was so inexpensive. But I didn't bookmark that site, can you remind me which is was? Then I can book mark it for future reference. Or maybe I should order if there is any left.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, I love the icicles in the sun. I can even see all the ice on the tree. 

It is very dreary here now. It has stopped snowing but the temp is dropping. Already down to 23 from 32. Yuck. 
I was shoveling behind the house to the basement when I heard noises in the window and looked up thinking it was just the cats. But somehow this tiny house wren had gotten behind the screen so was stuck between the window and the screen. The cat tree is there too so most of the cats were anxiously awaiting the opportunity to catch the bird. So I came in the house (and I am not going back out again any time soon) luckily he cat tree is on the left and the screen is on the right side of the picture window. So I opened the window and had a box in my hand but bird was too fast and got out and flew to the porch area, thank goodness. The cats had no idea that the bird got away, again thank goodness. I propped the porch door open and went closer to the bird and he flew down to the floor and right out the door. Thank goodness he got out safe.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, this is the link I found for that makeshift yarn swift. She uses a nice cardboard box, but I just used a tissue box and reinforced it with duct tape. 
http://webeccasays.blogspot.com/2008/05/tilta-swift.html?m=1


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Whew! I can't believe that I finally caught up with all of you busy bodies! 

Those Lightening Thief shawls are so stunning!

Ronie, what a day you had on Saturday! Oh my gosh! No wonder you were looking forward to relaxing on Sunday. How scary!

Those mini's are so pretty. :thumbup:

Thanks for all of the pattern links. I am sure, once I look at them, that there will be more added to my library. 

I hope the second storm turned out to be a mild one also, Ros.

Congratulations on receiving your keys, Julie and Caryn!!!

Kaixixang, I could hardly understand what you were saying about your computer. I am so glad for you that you are getting exactly what you want and can make it work so well for you. :thumbup:

Random thought: has anyone heard anything from Umoza or Jacki? It has been forever since either of them have popped in here. :?

Chris and Tanya, take care in that snow. Our temps dropped to below zero today after the storm yesterday.  Most of it blew right on by though - onto the roads, behind the barns, etc. Our yard looks pretty bare though. 

Take Care, all. I am headed back to my workshop preparations.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--your sun on icicles is wonderful.


Thank you!!! Thank you!! I just knew I wasn't spelling icicles right. But my head just wouldn't work right.

Jane, your beaded lace scarf is beautimous!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf with January & February clues completed. Looking at some of the more delicate looking colourways in the samples being done, I am almost regretting my yarn choice - but I chose it for a specific person & this suits her more.


Looking good, Jane! Thanks for posting your great progress! I was going to save the patterns and almost forgot about it. :/


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf with January & February clues completed. Looking at some of the more delicate looking colourways in the samples being done, I am almost regretting my yarn choice - but I chose it for a specific person & this suits her more.


I picked up the clues today so I will post when I have done them. Yours is looking good. I love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Anyone care to offer an opinion?
> I can't decide on what to use for my Bunnymuff MKAL - Triangle of Happiness.


I am sucker for Posh Yarns with the green beads. I like the second choice too so I am really not much use to you. :roll:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanx for the concern Toni. Snow heavy all morning and very grey day. Shoveled out wood pile and brought in a large load of firewood. Then out to shovel our car. Did a fairly wide area around it and cleaned off enough of windows to get in and drive. At least 8-10" of snow and temps down about 16-18* all day. Pretty frigid but wood heats twice as they say. If plough guy doesn't show up there will be more exercise for tomorrow as driveway will need cleaning. So glad it did not turn to rain. Reasons 1-100 for buying a house with a short driveway! And just to make it all feel really terrific, 50% chance of snow again tomorrow and maybe more on Wed. Okay, winter has worn out its welcome. Time for it to go, fast.

Chris hope you got out okay.

Jane--hard to make a choice of your yarns. Don't know what the pattern looks like so hard to think about what might fit. All colors shown work well together. The Posh Miranda seems more like what you have been choosing for colors. Maybe time for a light colored project and the cashmere will feel good. Maybe the white: that feels elegant.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I like the white with the pink beads or the beige cashmere with the pink beads.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > I think some public broadcasting stations (PBS) carry it too.
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I like the green beads with the top yarn and I like the pink beads with the pink yarn and I also think they would go very pretty with the white yarn.. as much as I like the purple beads(both of them) I think the green would set it off beautifully


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Boy, any of those combinations of yarn and beads works well, Jane. I really like the both of the cashmeres with the pink beads.

Bev, you have done an amazing job of catching the light in all three of those photos. They are beautiful! Thank you for sharing.

Keep your back stretched out, Tanya.  It sounds like you are getting quite the workout.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well all I know is that the inspector didn't like what the appraiser said and he told the realtor he wouldn't work with her anymore.. I guess they have a bit of a feud going...LOL either way they worked together on our house and all was fine..


I can understand the inspector as I have seen some of the stupidest observations from appraisers. But lucky you that it worked in your interests.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Boy, any of those combinations of yarn and beads works well, Jane. I really like the both of the cashmeres with the pink beads.
> 
> Bev, you have done an amazing job of catching the light in all three of those photos. They are beautiful! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Keep your back stretched out, Tanya.  It sounds like you are getting quite the workout.


Oh, yes indeed. Stretching and applied the cold laser to my back immediately. It is amazing healing protocol. I don't leave home without it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I like the green beads with the yarn on top, BUT then I saw the beige and pink cashmere...


You see my problem. 


> I didn't bookmark that site...


It is Suntek. 
http://www.suntekstore.com/search.php?encode=YTozOntzOjg6ImNhdGVnb3J5IjtzOjE6IjAiO3M6ODoia2V5d29yZHMiO3M6ODoiY2FzaG1lcmUiO3M6MTg6InNlYXJjaF9lbmNvZGVfdGltZSI7aToxNDIyOTE5NDY5O30=
If you plan on ordering, let me know because I can give you a coupon code for 10% - but they change every 2 weeks or so. This one is good until Feb 4 - which means the 3rd if you are in North America.
10% OFF on orders over $10 
Coupon Code:1261227448 
Expires: 4 Feb.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Random thought: has anyone heard anything from Umoza or Jacki? It has been forever since either of them have popped in here....


Umoza is fine. She doesn't come on here anymore - I think, one of those who have had issues with viruses from the KP site - although I am not sure that they are getting viruses from the site but from things that they download.
I don't think that I know Jacki.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf with January & February clues completed. Looking at some of the more delicate looking colourways in the samples being done, I am almost regretting my yarn choice - but I chose it for a specific person & this suits her more.


That is looking great so far. Really like the colorway and your beads.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Anyone care to offer an opinion?
> I can't decide on what to use for my Bunnymuff MKAL - Triangle of Happiness.


I like either of the cashmeres best with the pale pink beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your beaded lace scarf is beautimous!!


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Looking good, Jane!


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Yours is looking good. I love the colour :thumbup:


Thank you 
I am not sure about the colourway - sometimes I like it, sometimes not so much. However, the person that I am doing it for likes it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am sucker for Posh Yarns with the green beads. I like the second choice too so I am really not much use to you. :roll:


See how hard it is to decide!?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Don't know what the pattern looks like so hard to think about what might fit.


It is an MKAL so I have no idea, either.


> The Posh Miranda seems more like what you have been choosing for colors. Maybe time for a light colored project ...


I was thinking long the same lines, actually.
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I like the white with the pink beads or the beige cashmere with the pink beads.


Thanks for you feedback - I am sold on the cashmere - still have a choice to make there, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I like the green beads with the top yarn ...


I agree with that - plan to use them together eventually. I have decided to go with something light coloured for the Triangle of Happiness. I am hoping that the Posh might work with Mountain Mist - I might be able to drop one of the charts & get by with the smaller amount of yarn. Will check that out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Boy, any of those combinations of yarn and beads works well, Jane. I really like the both of the cashmeres with the pink beads.


Cashmere it is. 
Thanks.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. The closing went well and we went to the house to try to figure out where we will put all our furniture and how we will arrange it. So excited. We will actually move on Wednesday, so tomorrow is definitely finish packing day!!

Jane, you finished the next clue of the scarf so quickly! It looks very pretty. I started it last night and only got 5 rows done. 
Also, I like the pink cashmere and pink beads for your Bunnymuf MKAL.

Bev, your pictures really capture winter. It was even snowy here in North Carolina today. Only a dusting, but it did look pretty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is looking great so far. Really like the colorway and your beads.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I like either of the cashmeres best with the pale pink beads.


Thank you for your feedback


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... The closing went well and we went to the house to try to figure out where we will put all our furniture and how we will arrange it. So excited...


Great fun! Enjoy!


> Jane, you finished the next clue of the scarf so quickly! It looks very pretty.


Thank you - I didn't plan that - I was going to spread the clue out over 4 sessions. Once I got at it, it was just so easy to keep going.


> Also, I like the pink cashmere and pink beads for your Bunnymuf MKAL.


Thanks for weighing in.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Umoza is fine. She doesn't come on here anymore - I think, one of those who have had issues with viruses from the KP site - although I am not sure that they are getting viruses from the site but from things that they download.
> I don't think that I know Jacki.


I really try very hard to not download anything and I have a terrible time with KP. I only come in here anymore. It was just too hard trying to read the posts then someone thought they read what I wrote and got flipant with me and I said enough.. my time is too precious to me to put up with all of that too! Plus it is only on KP! none of the other sites I visit and chat in have the problems that I have here.. So I understand why she is no longer around. I hope her life is doing better now! please let her know we were thinking of her.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another interesting cowl:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gothic-lace-cowl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... please let her know we were thinking of her.


Will do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. The closing went well and we went to the house to try to figure out where we will put all our furniture and how we will arrange it. So excited. We will actually move on Wednesday, so tomorrow is definitely finish packing day!!
> 
> Jane, you finished the next clue of the scarf so quickly! It looks very pretty. I started it last night and only got 5 rows done.
> Also, I like the pink cashmere and pink beads for your Bunnymuf MKAL.
> ...


It is so much work, isn't it, moving?!!!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> YAY for Julie and Caryn getting keys to their new homes! Congratulations and good luck to you both.
> 
> I am home today. There is about 5 inches of snow but now is drizzling by me while still snowing in the higher elevations. I won't be shoveling until it all stops as I don't need my freshly cleaned areas to ice over because of the rain. I'll just have to shovel extra heavy snow - and burn more calories!
> I only heard the plow go by on the main road once this morning about 5:30. That leads me to believe that half the road isn't plowed - unless I missed it somehow. My neighbor down the hill has an ATV and has plowed around his place and is now doing the road up the hill. I am not happy about that. He should just wait and let Tom plow when everything stops. People. You can't live with them or without them.


The snow is so pretty to look at, but sooooo much work.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Here's a cute cartoon I found on Facebook last night. I needed to share!


I love this Chris, thanks for sharing. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros your daughter looks very nice in her Belly Dancing outfit. I did it a little bit when I was much younger.. I remember it was great for the waist!


Thank you Ronie, it certainly is a good workout. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> We were at the store yesterday and this lady looking like she had just come from church was all dressed in Peach.. a very pretty shade and she had what looked to me like a crochet shawl on.. it was stunning. Well it was dragging on the ground it had slipped around her shoulders and she made a comment about it would be the death of her if she lost it!! and my hubby pipes up.. Oh no worry .. my wife can make you another one... keep this in mind the whole conversation was taken across the parking lot!! LOL he has such confidence in me


Hubby's are great for dobbing you in for stuff you may not necessarily want to do. 💞 A bit sad about her dragging it along the ground, more care should be taken.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. The closing went well and we went to the house to try to figure out where we will put all our furniture and how we will arrange it. So excited. We will actually move on Wednesday, so tomorrow is definitely finish packing day!!
> 
> Jane, you finished the next clue of the scarf so quickly! It looks very pretty. I started it last night and only got 5 rows done.
> Also, I like the pink cashmere and pink beads for your Bunnymuf MKAL.
> ...


Congratulations, Caryn. So exciting for you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for your feedback


I liked the other colorway, too. I'm sure you'll be using it for another project soon!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Gee wiz! There are so many pages! I'm so sorry I have been MIA this past week. I feel so terrible. I was able to keep up until page 20 something, though I wasn't able to respond. One thing did stick out in my mind, though, and I would like to address it. Julie, thank you for sharing your memories of your mother and her life, even before you were born. She sounds like a fantastic, very intelligent, and hardworking woman, as well as caring. How blessed SHE was, though, to have a daughter such as you! Her memory and what you shared will always remain, because you shared it with us, and I for one grew great inspiration from it. I thank you for this. 

I have started swatches for my mom's Tallis(the first one the Guage was too big so I have started a second onE I n smaller needles), finished a lace crochet shawl and lace knit infinity scarf for my adopted mom to give to her daughter who lives in New Zealand, completed much of the wrap my moms friend Commissioned me to make, cast on and started my brothers scarf, made swatches for the crochet lace shawl im, design Ing, and learned how to crochet with beads AND where to place them in my pattern! All that on top of hav Ing to monitor granny more closely and having to do more for her because of her UTI... MIL decided to take her for the week (frida), so i will hopefully get a lot more done this week. There is still much to do for the design of the Tallis, which you can well imagine. 

Can I just say, using beads is so much fun! I have never used them with any pattern of anyone elses, but decided to try them with my crochet shawl. I tried both methods, and found that a combination of both is best, depending on what kind of St they are being attached to. The crochet hook method for chains, and the prestrung method for dc. When i get a little further along, i will be sure to post pics. The bead and yarn color don't go together, bc i was using a ball of the same yarn i will be using for the shawl left over from my flowers. I loved beading so much, that for each of the swatches for the tallis, i prestrung a b inch just in case i wanted to see how any of the patterns looked with that method. I don't know yet if i will be using them for this project, but i decided it would be best to have them there, just in case. 

So, that's where I'm at. Again, i am so sorry i haven't been able to keep up. Maybe i will have more time this week. Here's hoping!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--love DD's belly dance photos. Would love to see her in action.


 Thank you Tanya, I love watching the DVDs I have of her and the troop dancing. It's gorgeous to watch. 💞



> Snow is 4-6" now and it has changed from heavy large flakes to an almost invisible fall. Need to stick my head out to see if it turned to rain. NYC is inundated but because of the rain they haven't shut down the trains so schools are open and my daughter is working in it. People are parking 3-4 cars deep leaving their kids at school and causing traffic jambs and skidding, so pretty dangerous. i love her reports; reminds me how happy I am to have left the City years ago. Don't even know what area of the City she's in today that have people driving their kids to school. I bet my local district is closed. it is a very timid district with parents carryon with the slightest snow conditions.


 I hope you and everyone else dealing with the snow or other terrible weather conditions stay safe. 💞



> Forgot about this yarn place called Smiley's. Think I will resign up for their email flyers. Do people know about them? They have some very cheap prices on yarns, especially novelty ones. I think they would be a good site to visit for yarns for things like the Gypsy Cream bears. Paradise Fibers (ICE yarns) would be also. However, Smiley's is located in NYC (Queens) and once a year they used to have a big blowout sale held in Manhattan. One year may get to visit their warehouse.


 Thanks for the info. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> NaturesChampion: Gee wiz! There are so many pages! I'm so sorry I have been MIA this past week. I feel so terrible. I was able to keep up until page 20 something, though I wasn't able to respond. One thing did stick out in my mind, though, and I would like to address it. Julie, thank you for sharing your memories of your mother and her life, even before you were born. She sounds like a fantastic, very intelligent, and hardworking woman, as well as caring. How blessed SHE was, though, to have a daughter such as you! Her memory and what you shared will always remain, because you shared it with us, and I for one grew great inspiration from it. I thank you for this.


Just one thing was rather a pity- my children were 10 and 13 when she died- so she missed a lot of the delights of grandparenthood. The other grandchildren were considerably younger, two born after her death.

Edit: Hope you enjoyed your time, I was aware you had to be busy elsewhere!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Our snow is done. A neighbor plowed us out this morning. I have a tax appointment in town this afternoon. Should be able to get out to that, but no other reason for going out.  Day 2 on our unscheduled vacation.  Gonna do some knitting and I may even wash a dish or two.
> 
> I am knitting my Snowflake off my swift. Didn't want to try running all those beads and sequins through the winder and then try to get the yarn out of the middle of the ball. Imagine how the sequins and beads would get caught on the surrounding yarn.
> 
> ...


I love your photos Bev, thanks for sharing.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Maybe that is why I am so drawn to yarn with sunrise colors.  Thanks to all who made comments.
> 
> Chris, here is another ice sickle picture.


Sooo pretty Bev.💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so much work, isn't it, moving?!!!!!!


That is the truth :!:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations, Caryn. So exciting for you!


:thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my NaturesChampion. You certainly have been getting lots accomplished. Looking forward to seeing pictures of some of your works in progress.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my 2015 Beaded Lace Scarf with January & February clues completed. Looking at some of the more delicate looking colourways in the samples being done, I am almost regretting my yarn choice - but I chose it for a specific person & this suits her more.


Looking gorgeous as per usual. I can't wait to see it finished.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Anyone care to offer an opinion?
> I can't decide on what to use for my Bunnymuff MKAL - Triangle of Happiness.


I love all the yarns Jane, but you know how I feel about cashmere, so I am absolutely no help to you whatsoever. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the lovely comments about my photos. I surely enjoy capturing the light. That's what calls to me most. I have so much fun.

Nature's Champion, don't worry if your busy. We play nice here. Thanks for filling us in on where you are on some of your projects. Beading is so much fun, isn't it??


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, I love the icicles in the sun. I can even see all the ice on the tree.
> 
> It is very dreary here now. It has stopped snowing but the temp is dropping. Already down to 23 from 32. Yuck.
> I was shoveling behind the house to the basement when I heard noises in the window and looked up thinking it was just the cats. But somehow this tiny house wren had gotten behind the screen so was stuck between the window and the screen. The cat tree is there too so most of the cats were anxiously awaiting the opportunity to catch the bird. So I came in the house (and I am not going back out again any time soon) luckily he cat tree is on the left and the screen is on the right side of the picture window. So I opened the window and had a box in my hand but bird was too fast and got out and flew to the porch area, thank goodness. The cats had no idea that the bird got away, again thank goodness. I propped the porch door open and went closer to the bird and he flew down to the floor and right out the door. Thank goodness he got out safe.


I'm very happy the bird got out safe. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ronie, this is the link I found for that makeshift yarn swift. She uses a nice cardboard box, but I just used a tissue box and reinforced it with duct tape.
> http://webeccasays.blogspot.com/2008/05/tilta-swift.html?m=1


Great idea, thanks for sharing.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I hope the second storm turned out to be a mild one also, Ros


 Yes thank you Toni, it was a mild one for us anyway, the red alert was cancelled last night so I was relieved, but they've forecast more storms for today. Hopefully they will be mild also.🚫⚡☔💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> I am not sure about the colourway - sometimes I like it, sometimes not so much. However, the person that I am doing it for likes it.


It will be stunning Jane. 💞


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just one thing was rather a pity- my children were 10 and 13 when she died- so she missed a lot of the delights of grandparenthood. The other grandchildren were considerably younger, two born after her death.
> 
> Edit: Hope you enjoyed your time, I was aware you had to be busy elsewhere!


Oh, I'm sorry to hear that her grandchildren were so young. But at least she got to know 2 of them, and hold others. And at least she had grandchildren! My mom definitely can't wait, and I've heard that yo u have children just so that you can have grandchildren.

Thank you for the understanding. And yes, I have enjoyed myself immensely! I've never been so adept at something before. It's all I want to do, and it drives me crazy when I have to force myself to take breaks. I am try Ing to make a career of this. For the first time, I know what I want to do and am excited about the prospect. Designing is a lot of work, but it's worth it and so much fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Oh, I'm sorry to hear that her grandchildren were so young. But at least she got to know 2 of them, and hold others. And at least she had grandchildren! My mom definitely can't wait, and I've heard that yo u have children just so that you can have grandchildren.
> 
> Thank you for the understanding. And yes, I have enjoyed myself immensely! I've never been so adept at something before. It's all I want to do, and it drives me crazy when I have to force myself to take breaks. I am try Ing to make a career of this. For the first time, I know what I want to do and am excited about the prospect. Designing is a lot of work, but it's worth it and so much fun!


I have only designed simple things, apart from the Ganseys (Guernseys ) I have knitted- but it is a lot of work, especially if you are doing it for others to follow! I like to do my graphs out by hand- so I am really familiar with the count.
All the very best in this venture of yours!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for the lovely comments about my photos. I surely enjoy capturing the light. That's what calls to me most. I have so much fun.
> 
> Nature's Champion, don't worry if your busy. We play nice here. Thanks for filling us in on where you are on some of your projects. Beading is so much fun, isn't it??


Oh my gosh, it's the best! I know you all understand, and I appreciate your reassurance. I am so glad to be able to share it. No one in my life TRULY gets it. Like, their all excited for me, but when I tell them what I'm doing a glaze kinda goes over their eyes. Lol! Dh is so supportive, and patient when I go on about what I'm working on. He is quite impressed with the beading aspect, and even asked me questions and gave me feedback on the p lacement. With beads, there are so many possibilities! I want to work some iit my m km s Tallis, but I don't want the beads to be too destracting. I think I will put them on the vertical lace stripes that will go on both ends to weigh it down a bit and give them a little someth I ng extra since they are only a few sts wide. Heat do you thi nk?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous as per usual. I can't wait to see it finished.💞


Thank you 
This one will take a while since we only get a new clue at the beginning of each month to the end of the year.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love all the yarns Jane, but you know how I feel about cashmere, so I am absolutely no help to you whatsoever. 💞


Thanks 
I am going for the pink/beige with the red beads. I am currently trying to find a Chiaogoo cable that I can free up. I keep buying new cables but I can never find a free one when I go to cast on a new project. What's up with that?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It will be stunning Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks
> I am going for the pink/beige with the red beads. I am currently trying to find a Chiaogoo cable that I can free up. I keep buying new cables but I can never find a free one when I go to cast on a new project. What's up with that?


I wonder what's up with that!!! Could it be that they are all in use on WIP's???
Or there's a cable fairy who keeps pinching them.👼💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> This one will take a while since we only get a new clue at the beginning of each month to the end of the year.


Plenty of time for other WIP's then.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Natureschampion said:


> Oh my gosh, it's the best! I know you all understand, and I appreciate your reassurance. I am so glad to be able to share it. No one in my life TRULY gets it. Like, their all excited for me, but when I tell them what I'm doing a glaze kinda goes over their eyes. Lol! Dh is so supportive, and patient when I go on about what I'm working on. He is quite impressed with the beading aspect, and even asked me questions and gave me feedback on the p lacement. With beads, there are so many possibilities! I want to work some iit my m km s Tallis, but I don't want the beads to be too destracting. I think I will put them on the vertical lace stripes that will go on both ends to weigh it down a bit and give them a little someth I ng extra since they are only a few sts wide. Heat do you thi nk?


It sounds really exciting. I'm very happy for you. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not sure Jane but I am think if you look in your stash you will find your cables..  probably with a WIP started on them.. I have done that with my #6 needles.. I have several but when I want one I find it being used ... 
I am so disorganized right now. I had several things I was suppose to do today and I didn't do any of them! I am going to pick up a few dollars helping someone clean their house.. I hate housework and I am going to make it clear that I can help get it clean enough to hire a housekeeper but that I will not be 'The' housekeeper.. they all must like how I keep my house.. every time I find myself out of work I get calls to clean..  If they knew I threw myself into my house for a good 2 hours a week and the rest of the time I just keep it picked up they wouldn't even call me.. LOL
I took a picture of my doily off the mat! it didn't block as well as I wanted it too.. I don't suppose those pins actually helped keep it wide open.. but I like the way it turned out and I will be making more of them. I will make the #26 next


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I can feel your excitement Natureschampion I know you will do very well with you new found passion.. I think where you are thinking of placing the beads will be the perfect place!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Could it be that they are all in use on WIP's???
> Or there's a cable fairy who keeps pinching them.👼💞


It must be the latter. 
That's my story & I'm sticking to it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Plenty of time for other WIP's then.💞


You'll soon catch on!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'm not sure Jane but I am think if you look in your stash you will find your cables..  probably with a WIP started on them...


I think that you're on to me.



> I took a picture of my doily off the mat!


Lovely!


> I will make the #26 next


Yes - #26 is certainly worth the time - very pretty little flower.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Andrea Jurgrau has some lovely designs including these nice free patterns :
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&availability=free&designer=Andrea%20Jurgrau


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I'm not sure Jane but I am think if you look in your stash you will find your cables..  probably with a WIP started on them.. I have done that with my #6 needles.. I have several but when I want one I find it being used ...
> I am so disorganized right now. I had several things I was suppose to do today and I didn't do any of them! I am going to pick up a few dollars helping someone clean their house.. I hate housework and I am going to make it clear that I can help get it clean enough to hire a housekeeper but that I will not be 'The' housekeeper.. they all must like how I keep my house.. every time I find myself out of work I get calls to clean..  If they knew I threw myself into my house for a good 2 hours a week and the rest of the time I just keep it picked up they wouldn't even call me.. LOL
> I took a picture of my doily off the mat! it didn't block as well as I wanted it too.. I don't suppose those pins actually helped keep it wide open.. but I like the way it turned out and I will be making more of them. I will make the #26 next


It's gorgeous Ronie. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your doily, Ronie. They are just fun to do. 

Going to bed now. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Jane.. I put several of them in my library.. thank you Ros.. It was a fun knit!! I wonder if I knitted every doily I liked if I would have enough to make my curtains  They are very quick and instant gratification!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Jscaplen-my with ris; it's fairies and WIPs! On lh, granny would say it's gremlins. That's who she always blames! Lol! 

Thank you Ros, Ronnie, and everyone else for your encouragement! 

And Ronnie, very pretty doily! I can't wait to do some. I was thinking of searching some using a bowl as a mild for women's kitpot (headcoverings). Maybe find some nice places to place beads. :-D


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished this month's clue for 2015 Lace Scarf. Now it is done, it can be put away for a month and I can concentrate on something else. Both the MKALs that started yesterday have two charts for the first clue, and I have finished the first of each. One of the yarns is so fine, it's a baby alpaca, and I had to force myself to work with it. I had tried two other projects with it, but could hardly see the stitches, so I am proceeding very carefully with this one. 
Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Jane.. I put several of them in my library.. thank you Ros.. It was a fun knit!! I wonder if I knitted every doily I liked if I would have enough to make my curtains  They are very quick and instant gratification!


You need to get on with those magnificent curtains.💞 I can't wait to see them. Seriously though you probably need to take a break sometimes, they are a lot of work, but well worth it. The curtains are going to be really beautiful. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished this month's clue for 2015 Lace Scarf...


Looking great, Sue!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just finished this month's clue for 2015 Lace Scarf. Now it is done, it can be put away for a month and I can concentrate on something else. Both the MKALs that started yesterday have two charts for the first clue, and I have finished the first of each. One of the yarns is so fine, it's a baby alpaca, and I had to force myself to work with it. I had tried two other projects with it, but could hardly see the stitches, so I am proceeding very carefully with this one.
> Sue


Looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished this month's clue for 2015 Lace Scarf. Now it is done, it can be put away for a month and I can concentrate on something else. Both the MKALs that started yesterday have two charts for the first clue, and I have finished the first of each. One of the yarns is so fine, it's a baby alpaca, and I had to force myself to work with it. I had tried two other projects with it, but could hardly see the stitches, so I am proceeding very carefully with this one.
> Sue


It's looking lovely, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Kim Sequeira is offering one free pattern with the code: 
Hearts.
I got Rivolette Shawl.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Kim+Sequeira&sort=date&view=thumbs


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Kim Sequeira is offering one free pattern with the code:
> Hearts.
> I got Rivolette Shawl.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Kim+Sequeira&sort=date&view=thumbs


Thanks, Jane. I got the Serpentine Cowl


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I took a picture of my doily off the mat! it didn't block as well as I wanted it too.. I don't suppose those pins actually helped keep it wide open.. but I like the way it turned out and I will be making more of them. I will make the #26 next


Ronie -- I agree, I'm not keen on housekeeping either. The nice thing about blocking cotton is that you can dampen it and do it again. I had wondered about using the pins in the middle. I suspect that if you only used the pins on the outside edge and blocked it more tightly, you may find that those interior holes will pull open. They look elongated now which suggests that the block was uneven in its pull. Frankly, this is exactly how I learned to block -- trial and error. Next time I suspect you will be more satisfied. I use long quilting pins -- they are stainless and therefore won't rust, and are long enough to handle with some ease and easily found at Joanns.

Now you have another doily for accumulating stash and future projects.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I got the Serpentine Cowl


Oh - I never looked at that closely the first time. The yarn was too busy. It is an interesting pattern, though.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't feel like signing in on Ravelry...so I'll be giving the latest 65+ page 2-suggested-designers a miss.

Here are the entries from the previous pages I've read through...and had a brief shower from my soda within the past 2 hours:
KittyChris --> I "saved as" your Lola cartoon. Good warning to NOT delay putting my yarn/thread on cardboard tubes that I've prepared with masking tape so the ends won't destroy during the spinning usage on my 3-tier metal-upright Paper Towel dispenser.

I also thank you for the "home-made" swift. I will be saving up for the parts I don't have currently.

tamarque --> Information on USB 3.0 ports. Note all of the photos showing the blue on the ends of the cables...or on the back of the computer/additional card: http://www.usr.com/en/education/usb-30-peripherals/

Just because I currently don't have one doesn't mean I won't be getting one later. There are new flash drives that are USB 3.0 drives and are MUCH larger than the 64-128 Gigabyte approximate maximum range of USB 2.0 flash drives.

*All* --> Check out http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/north-star-necktie -----> I'm thinking of trying this out for a Birthday or Christmas item. Red and White are the colors I'm thinking about as Dad's Birthstone is a Ruby for July.

*MORE* Tin Can Knits free pattern links:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/clayoquot-toque
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gothic-lace-cowl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harvest-10
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/malt-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fancy-balls
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flax
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maize-3
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rye-4
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/barley-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oats
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/i-heart-rainbows-hat
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/main-street



Both my computer and myself are drier now. No dead keyboard...though I think it may have cleaned out some of the stickiness stuff out of it. 
:XD:  :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, your snow sounds horrendous. Do stay safe.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> That is the truth :!:


May all your packing be light and you be able to find things at the other end :XD: Been there done that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that is very pretty. I think you made a lovely job of it. I can't wait until 26 is ready :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I just finished this month's clue for 2015 Lace Scarf. Now it is done, it can be put away for a month and I can concentrate on something else. Both the MKALs that started yesterday have two charts for the first clue, and I have finished the first of each. One of the yarns is so fine, it's a baby alpaca, and I had to force myself to work with it. I had tried two other projects with it, but could hardly see the stitches, so I am proceeding very carefully with this one.
> Sue


 That is lovely, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is from Elann.com. I notice people don't post from that site but they have quite a number of patterns, many/most of them free. Here is a stole with gloves that arrived last nite.

http://images.elann.com/freepatterns/Voyager_Stole_and_Mitts.pdf

Ronie--I think your doily is great. I don't think the outer loops can ever be perfect due to the single stitch layer which has so little structure. If you look at other doilies you will find this to be true. The center holes may be better blocked using more than 1 pin. Or, if you can find a small round piece of something that you can put a pin thru, it can be used for shaping. Maybe little round piece of cork. Another idea might be to use those little nylon rings which come in different sizes held in place with T pins.

My house has been inhabited by Poltergeists which periodically take my stuff just for kicks. We have to negotiate to get them back. I need to talk to them about a set of car keys that disappeared.

Have people looked at the Feb dishcloth? Not liking her posting 6 days at once which were done in a few minutes and now hold my needles hostage.

Was remembering the other day a Buddhist mantra about the Snowman. I sat with a group years ago for a while and this one has always stuck with me. It was all about embracing winter, the cold, the snow, the sun, etc. I didn't understand it at first, as I can be very dense at times, but maybe that is why it finally stuck with me when I 'got it.' And considering how miserable winter can make me, I find thinking on this meditation has become part of my strategy for getting thru this rough season. And there are beautiful moments even with the snow. There was something almost comforting in Bev's gray winter photo of her snow covered property. And the winter sun on the snow can be brilliant. The snow shoveling was not that bad given its very soft nature yesterday and the body needs to exert itself periodically. Revs up the metabolism and the spirit as well. So it is a hard chore and easy to be grumpy about it, but I try to find ways to appreciate the season and its softer colors. The translucent ice on branches shines and the landscape is dotted by bits of color with wonderful sunrise/sunset colors when we can see them. It is also a testimony to our resilience. I find we collect the stories of our trials and tribulations as badges for our fortitude in life and they make good stories to share.

Really like the Andrea Jurgau patterns. She has one of a star lace doily turned into a beret. That is such a pretty thing and would be fun to do quickly.

NaturesChampion--sounds like you have been super busy creating and producing. Learning beads is great. Still not done it myself. I can feel the love you put into your work and I am sure others who receive it will, too.

There was/is a movie about a woman who is an amazing cook. Her food is magical for people. Her secret was putting love into her cooking. I think it Like Water for Chocolate or some similar name. This is how your process strikes me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Not sure if you've seen this one before - but timely - since there are hearts in the lace:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-medallion-shawl


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> My house has been inhabited by Poltergeists which periodically take my stuff just for kicks. We have to negotiate to get them back. I need to talk to them about a set of car keys that disappeared.


We had a desk once, that in order to find something in it, it seemed we had to go back the same time of day, the same day of the week in order to find the item. 



> And there are beautiful moments even with the snow. There was something almost comforting in Bev's gray winter photo of her snow covered property. And the winter sun on the snow can be brilliant. The snow shoveling was not that bad given its very soft nature yesterday and the body needs to exert itself periodically. Revs up the metabolism and the spirit as well. So it is a hard chore and easy to be grumpy about it, but I try to find ways to appreciate the season and its softer colors. The translucent ice on branches shines and the landscape is dotted by bits of color with wonderful sunrise/sunset colors when we can see them.


Thanks for sharing, Tanya, makes me want to go out and take more pictures. You are as good with words as hopefully, I am with the camera. 

Jane, I can't get that link to the Ravelry designer to come up. The link works, but Ravelry won't bring up the pages. I will have to do a direct search on Ravelry later, CAUSE I don't want to miss the opportunity to expand my pattern library.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Just thought I would post this sunset photo taken by my darling GD Keira-Lee opposite where they live. &#128158; then I will say goodnight for now as another storm is trying to upset my evening. I'm ok and hubby is home. Stay safe everyone. &#128158; I will catch up with all the news tomorrow. &#128683;&#9889;&#65039;&#128158; Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I can't get that link to the Ravelry designer to come up. ...


I just went in to check - I hadn't downloaded it this morning because I already had it. I just downloaded it again, though, without any problem.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Just thought I would post this sunset photo taken by my darling GD Keira-Lee ...


Lovely!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely!


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, that is a fantastic sunset your DGD took :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just thought I would post this sunset photo taken by my darling GD Keira-Lee opposite where they live. 💞 then I will say goodnight for now as another storm is trying to upset my evening. I'm ok and hubby is home. Stay safe everyone. 💞 I will catch up with all the news tomorrow. 🚫⚡💞 Ros


Love those enflamed sunsets. We get some like that in my region if you can see beyond the mountains. Awesome is the word.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for sharing, Tanya, makes me want to go out and take more pictures. You are as good with words as hopefully, I am with the camera.
> 
> Jane, I can't get that link to the Ravelry designer to come up. The link works, but Ravelry won't bring up the pages. I will have to do a direct search on Ravelry later, CAUSE I don't want to miss the opportunity to expand my pattern library.


Thank you Bev for such a nice complement. I think I would have liked to have been able to write if I wasn't so inhibited as a child. Your photos speak eloquently.

I think your computer and Ravelry may have had your poltergeist messing with you today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--thanx for all those pattern links. Saved several. Particularly liked the Strand neck tie. Had a neat simple pattern for one in garter st from a modular knitting book. Did one in an organic cotton that Paton's used to sell. But this strand pattern is wonderful. Found myself wondering who I knew that would wear one.

Have to check your computer info links. Cannot seem to overcome my intimidation of compute stuff.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Annual It's Valentines Day MKALby Meagheen Ryan

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/annual-its-valentines-day-mkal


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.

Sue


RosD said:


> Just thought I would post this sunset photo taken by my darling GD Keira-Lee opposite where they live. 💞 then I will say goodnight for now as another storm is trying to upset my evening. I'm ok and hubby is home. Stay safe everyone. 💞 I will catch up with all the news tomorrow. 🚫⚡💞 Ros


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Ros, I love that sunset photo. Your GD caught an excellent moment. Brightened my morning. 

Jane, got it to work. Several more doilies in my library. 

Belle, this is all your fault. Now I have whole new patterns to save. You have broken down any defense (fear) I had against trying out doilies.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--actually read your link to the USB2 & 3 ports and surprisingly I understood it. See your inspiration at work! thanx. So will need to get some equipment--will check out Tiger Direct for prices and then Best Buy for comparison and availability. Someone made me a copy of a program to copy the whole computer. He suggested I get USB 3 hard drive with appropriate connections. Now I understand what to look for.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ros, I love that sunset photo. Your GD caught an excellent moment. Brightened my morning.
> 
> Jane, got it to work. Several more doilies in my library.
> 
> Belle, this is all your fault. Now I have whole new patterns to save. You have broken down any defense (fear) I had against trying out doilies.


Aren't we a bunch of knitting trouble makers. Ain't that great!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, yeah! I have won a pattern from Kristi Holaas's designs. Having a hard time picking one.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Kristi+Holaas&sort=date&view=thumbs


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congratulations. I have too, from threebagsfulled. Will have to take my time picking one out.
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/threebagsfulled

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Oh, yeah! I have won a pattern from Kristi Holaas's designs. Having a hard time picking one.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Kristi+Holaas&sort=date&view=thumbs


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I have too, from threebagsfulled....


Congratulations to you, too. She also has some lovely designs, doesn't she?
I have looked at my choices but can't decide - I'll come back to it later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Just thought I would post this sunset photo taken by my darling GD Keira-Lee opposite where they live. 💞 then I will say goodnight for now as another storm is trying to upset my evening. I'm ok and hubby is home. Stay safe everyone. 💞 I will catch up with all the news tomorrow. 🚫⚡💞 Ros


She is a very good photographer- but nature gave her a glorious start with this one! Sorry about those ongoing storms- but glad hubby is home!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, she sure does.

Here is a free one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/miami-vice

and another:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/jj-scarflette

Got to get going, so will look in more detail later.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Congratulations to you, too. She also has some lovely designs, doesn't she?
> I have looked at my choices but can't decide - I'll come back to it later.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> And Ronnie, very pretty doily! I can't wait to do some. I was thinking of searching some using a bowl as a mild for women's kitpot (headcoverings). Maybe find some nice places to place beads. :-D


Last weeks Lace Party Belle gave us a great study on knitting these doily's I would encourage you to read through her posts.. I actually put them in her own little folder they are that good.. I have it all saved in my Office program 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-311557-1.html



RosD said:


> You need to get on with those magnificent curtains.💞 I can't wait to see them. Seriously though you probably need to take a break sometimes, they are a lot of work, but well worth it. The curtains are going to be really beautiful. 💞


Mine will take a long time.. because they will be made of lots of doily's.. I am thinking some Tule for a base would be best. I have not gotten that far yet  Belle is knitting some curtains now that I am patiently waiting to see :thumbup:

Belle thank to you I do have a great start on my collection.. I wish now it was just one little window I am anxiously wanting to put them all together.. who knows I may find some great buys on my trip  thank you for the tips.. I will play with this some more..

Sue beautiful scarf.. I like the green.. it brings out the Irish in me.. although most guess my Cherokee blood line but my freckles show through  and in the right light so does the red hair.. hubby has no doubt of my bloodline.. although I have learned to be much more mellow in my older years. 

Ros very pretty sunset.. Kaixixang that is a lot of work I will have to look at all the links in a few minutes..

My last house had a 'ghost'.. I could hear my music boxes playing and she liked my sons room.. it was like she was trying to clean it up for him.. I can remember telling him to settle down and get to sleep.. one day I did that and then realized he wasn't even home!! When we moved here I was grateful that she stayed at the old house.. it was her home her whole life.. we just were visitors .. hubby doesn't believe in all that stuff until I started pointing things out that he couldn't explain either..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Knitting, everyone! You DO know how to keep busy. 

Enjoy the creating and beading, Natureschampion! It is a lot of work and SOOOOO much fun!!!  The placement of the beads on the tallis sounds great!

Nice doily, Ronie! Have fun with the next one. 

Sue, your version of the (I'm drawing a blank on the name - sorry!) stitch - a - month with beads scarf  looks great!!!

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I love them all is there a way to save a 'designer'?? I would love to have them all in one place.. 
thank you for the links. I have just gone through and put the ones I love in my library...

Kaixixang if you were to join Ravelry you wouldn't need to download all the patterns you want until you were ready but I understand not wanting to join a lot of groups. I go through and delete a lot of mine.. I get tired of filtering through the emails.. although I don't get any from Ravelry..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane I love them all is there a way to save a 'designer'?? I would love to have them all in one place..
> thank you for the links. I have just gone through and put the ones I love in my library...
> 
> Kaixixang if you were to join Ravelry you wouldn't need to download all the patterns you want until you were ready but I understand not wanting to join a lot of groups. I go through and delete a lot of mine.. I get tired of filtering through the emails.. although I don't get any from Ravelry..


I just realised I can put something in my Ravelry Library, and pay for it later!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Mine will take a long time.. because they will be made of lots of doily's.. I am thinking some Tule for a base would be best. I have not gotten that far yet  ...


Ronie -- thanks for the kind words. Dropped a couple more doillies in the mail yesterday for your collection. It is interesting to contemplate how one would assemble the doilies into a curtain. I might be tempted to get some nenon (probably not spelled correctly) -- it is a sheer fabric typically used for the shadow panels on large windows. When I used it it was 108" wide. And then the doilies could be arranged and basted into a pleasing composition. I think the hard part would be connecting them (filling in the gaps between them). Given my skills, I'd probably try and crochet the connectors although it might be worth looking at some needlelace reference materials and taking a good look at some Battenburg lace techniques. So many options..... What a creative project you've started....

As for my curtains. I've got about 5 inches of the top solid part knitted and in another few rows it will be time to start introducing the arch transitions. I played with that a bit yesterday (when my fingers and head were bored with stockinette stitch). I think I have it figured out, but only time and a zillion more stitches will tell whether or not it works. Maybe by this weekend I'll have some progress to show. The next few days will be busy ones and I just found out that I have to do something for a wedding shower by the end of the month and something else for a baby gift. I don't like to work on more than one project at a time, because it interrupts my train of thought. True I could write it all down and pick it up again, but that may be asking for more discipline than I can or want to exercise.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I love them all is there a way to save a 'designer'?? I would love to have them all in one place...


I have wondered about that but haven't really investigated whether or not it can be done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- thanks for the kind words. Dropped a couple more doillies in the mail yesterday for your collection. It is interesting to contemplate how one would assemble the doilies into a curtain. I might be tempted to get some nenon (probably not spelled correctly) -- it is a sheer fabric typically used for the shadow panels on large windows. When I used it it was 108" wide. And then the doilies could be arranged and basted into a pleasing composition. I think the hard part would be connecting them (filling in the gaps between them). Given my skills, I'd probably try and crochet the connectors although it might be worth looking at some needlelace reference materials and taking a good look at some Battenburg lace techniques. So many options..... What a creative project you've started....
> 
> As for my curtains. I've got about 5 inches of the top solid part knitted and in another few rows it will be time to start introducing the arch transitions. I played with that a bit yesterday (when my fingers and head were bored with stockinette stitch). I think I have it figured out, but only time and a zillion more stitches will tell whether or not it works. Maybe by this weekend I'll have some progress to show. The next few days will be busy ones and I just found out that I have to do something for a wedding shower by the end of the month and something else for a baby gift. I don't like to work on more than one project at a time, because it interrupts my train of thought. True I could write it all down and pick it up again, but that may be asking for more discipline than I can or want to exercise.


Also the filling stitches used in Honniton Lace may be of inspiration- this is the type of lace used in the British Royals' Christening Gown.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Isn't this a pretty doily?
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laura-star


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, yeah! I have won a pattern from Kristi Holaas's designs. Having a hard time picking one.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Kristi+Holaas&sort=date&view=thumbs


That would be a difficult choice. I wish you luck.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, yeah! I have won a pattern from Kristi Holaas's designs. Having a hard time picking one.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Kristi+Holaas&sort=date&view=thumbs


There is huge red lace piece with beads that looks like a good challenge for you--Shawl for Valgerd. What do you think?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Congratulations. I have too, from threebagsfulled. Will have to take my time picking one out.
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/threebagsfulled
> 
> Sue


What do you think of Malice in Wonderland?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> There is huge red lace piece with beads that looks like a good challenge for you--Shawl for Valgerd. What do you think?


Beautiful - quite sizeable at 1500yards & 3000 beads!
I have a short list of 7.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My mind is on overload with all these patterns.

Ronie--what if you created an edging to use on all the doilies and then figured out a connection for all of them. The doily designs would still stand out uniquely and the connections would tie it all together. There are numerous patterns that make these connections for study to see what you want to do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What do you think of Malice in Wonderland?


I was drawn by Obsession & Addiction - not sure if there is a message behind that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just realised I can put something in my Ravelry Library, and pay for it later!


Oh,yes, my library is 16 pages and growing. 

Oh, Sue and Jane, I can understand your problems in deciding on one pattern. Some of those are outstanding.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Belle that is so sweet of you.. thank you .. I will look for them.  This first one was my inspiration and I also like the second one. I am loving the idea that it can just be random. I will just play with them and see what I like.. I am really drawn to Irish Lace so I will connect them that way. These with the scalloped edges and crochet edges work really well! 
It is all in the begining stages though Ros so maybe in a few years you'll see a picture.. or I just might get obsessed and start it this summer!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh,yes, my library is 16 pages and growing.
> 
> Oh, Sue and Jane, I can understand your problems in deciding on one pattern. Some of those are outstanding.


I was just thinking mine probably has grown by 10 pages.. I'll have to take a look


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I prefer the more subtle colors.


Me, too.
I'll have my eye out for Irish lace.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm a idiot!!! LOL I posted then forgot the pictures then forgot to say anything about the pictures.. I think I need my breakfast!! LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--I do like the bright colored one as I would only use something like this to add color to a room. It is more like an accent piece than are curtain. I do understand you would prefer the lighter, more neutral colored ones for a full curtain where you wouldn't want it to take over the whole room. 

Will say the brighter one reminds me of the Tibetan peace flags which get strung up across a room. They are very bright triangle shaped pieces of fabric.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, yeah! I have won a pattern from Kristi Holaas's designs. Having a hard time picking one.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Kristi+Holaas&sort=date&view=thumbs


...and Sue, too. Clever girls! Well done :thumbup:

Very pretty patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Beautiful - quite sizeable at 1500yards & 3000 beads!
> I have a short list of 7.


Yes, it would be quite the project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Who was it who asked about saving a designer on Ravelry?

What I found is that you click on the designer and go to her/his page. I found a button on the upper right for Fav(orites). Click on that and it will be saved in the favorite folder. To retrieve it, go to your notebook tab on the upper left side of the menu. The Favorite folder will be in the drop down menu. Don't know if you can organize the designers separate from the patterns but that is where you can do a special saving for that designer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...about saving a designer on Ravelry?...


Thanks for that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't know if everyone is aware that they can prolong the life of their computer by regularly cleaning the monitor from the inside. This video shows you how:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't know if everyone is aware that they can prolong the life of their computer by regularly cleaning the monitor from the inside. This video shows you how:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I love your pictures of doily curtains. Irish Lace sounds like a perfect way to connect them. 

Jane, I had a sneaking suspicion that your video is the one I remembered.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

RosD said:


> Just thought I would post this sunset photo taken by my darling GD Keira-Lee opposite where they live. 🚫⚡💞 Ros


Fabulous!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Here is a swatch of the crochet shawl I've designed. It isn't blocked, yet, so please bare with me, also, the beads don't necessarily go with the yarn. I was just using what I had. I think I am almost ready to proceed, but I wanted to share it with you first. I will also be making it without beads. I'm think Ing of calling them "natural beauty".


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

And here is the wrap a friend of my mom's commissioned me to make. She never saw the pattern, or the one I already did for Granny. She just said "I trust you." It's a wonderful feeling, and I'm glad she did! It's still being worked on, so obviously not blocked. It's from Classic Elites book SHAWLS, WRAPS AND SCARVES, the chunky lace stole, once you get through the pattern errors, it is quite fun!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like it, but it is a lot larger than I would wear, so I have chosen MKAL The House Cozy.

Sue


tamarque said:


> What do you think of Malice in Wonderland?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry for the double post!

I like it, but it is a lot larger than I would wear, so I have chosen MKAL The House Cozy.

Sue


tamarque said:


> What do you think of Malice in Wonderland?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

N.C. beautiful knitting.. I am sure she will be thrilled.. and I like those beads with it..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--I do like the bright colored one as I would only use something like this to add color to a room. It is more like an accent piece than are curtain. I do understand you would prefer the lighter, more neutral colored ones for a full curtain where you wouldn't want it to take over the whole room.
> 
> Will say the brighter one reminds me of the Tibetan peace flags which get strung up across a room. They are very bright triangle shaped pieces of fabric.


Well my initial idea was to connect them into a drapey style valance.. I have a pattern for what is called a crocheted yoyo and I thought those would make it less heavy and make it more airy. I won't be doing full windows my windows are 2 @ 64 wide and one @ 110 wide I won't be able to make them that large.. I was thinking of tule or some other sheer material that would give it a nice base.. and it will help to lay them all out.. 2 windows are side by side and I would like to go down on one side of one window and the other side of the other window to even them out.. and they would be close to what the other larger window would look like. I have beautiful blinds in my windows now so I don't need to make them for privacy.. The only way to see in my house is through the front and even then because the house sits up high you can only see the ceiling


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> N.C. beautiful knitting.. I am sure she will be thrilled.. and I like those beads with it..


Ditto from me!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Nature's Champion, I love your crochet shawl design. Looks great. The green scarf looks so cozy warm. Your friend will love it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, that is a fantastic sunset your DGD took :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. Keira-Lee is following in her mother's footsteps for great photography. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Love those enflamed sunsets. We get some like that in my region if you can see beyond the mountains. Awesome is the word.


Thanks Tanya, I love sunsets. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Tanya, I love sunsets. 💞


They are all quite spectacular!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue.💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Tanya, I love sunsets. 💞


Such really lovely photos!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ros, I love that sunset photo. Your GD caught an excellent moment. Brightened my morning.


Thank you Bev.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Here is a swatch of the crochet shawl I've designed....


That's pretty. 
The stole is lovely, too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Aren't we a bunch of knitting trouble makers. Ain't that great!


Yes, it's great!!! 😀😀😀💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Tanya, I love sunsets. 💞


Great photography!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks for the photos again, Ros. SO beautiful.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, yeah! I have won a pattern from Kristi Holaas's designs. Having a hard time picking one.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Kristi+Holaas&sort=date&view=thumbs


Congratulations. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> And here is the wrap a friend of my mom's commissioned me to make. She never saw the pattern, or the one I already did for Granny. She just said "I trust you." It's a wonderful feeling, and I'm glad she did! It's still being worked on, so obviously not blocked. It's from Classic Elites book SHAWLS, WRAPS AND SCARVES, the chunky lace stole, once you get through the pattern errors, it is quite fun!


This green stole is stunning work NC. I am sorry that I cannot see the details of the red crochet piece but it most likely is done just as carefully. So nice that you are trusted to produce such good work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Congratulations. I have too, from threebagsfulled. Will have to take my time picking one out.
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/threebagsfulled
> 
> Sue


Congratulations. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is a very good photographer- but nature gave her a glorious start with this one! Sorry about those ongoing storms- but glad hubby is home!


Thanks Julie. 😍The storm looked really bad on the radar but then it missed us. I think it went out to sea. I'm happy about that. The last storm 4 people got hit by lightning. 😥


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well my initial idea was to connect them into a drapey style valance.. I have a pattern for what is called a crocheted yoyo and I thought those would make it less heavy and make it more airy. I won't be doing full windows my windows are 2 @ 64 wide and one @ 110 wide I won't be able to make them that large.. I was thinking of tule or some other sheer material that would give it a nice base.. and it will help to lay them all out.. 2 windows are side by side and I would like to go down on one side of one window and the other side of the other window to even them out.. and they would be close to what the other larger window would look like. I have beautiful blinds in my windows now so I don't need to make them for privacy.. The only way to see in my house is through the front and even then because the house sits up high you can only see the ceiling


You do have some large windows to deal with. Doing a wrap around type of valence sounds like it would work nicely to tie the windows together into a single feature in the room.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are all quite spectacular!


More fabulous sunsets.

Question: Is the sky in the 3rd photo typical formations?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Isn't this a pretty doily?
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/laura-star


Yes it is Jane. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie. 😍The storm looked really bad on the radar but then it missed us. I think it went out to sea. I'm happy about that. The last storm 4 people got hit by lightning. 😥


Wow, that was bad luck for them.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Oh Belle that is so sweet of you.. thank you .. I will look for them.  This first one was my inspiration and I also like the second one. I am loving the idea that it can just be random. I will just play with them and see what I like.. I am really drawn to Irish Lace so I will connect them that way. These with the scalloped edges and crochet edges work really well!
> It is all in the begining stages though Ros so maybe in a few years you'll see a picture.. or I just might get obsessed and start it this summer!!


The first photo is bright and cheery, but ohhhh I'm so in love with the second one, it's beautiful!!! 💞💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> Fabulous!


Thank you.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Natureschampion said:


> Here is a swatch of the crochet shawl I've designed. It isn't blocked, yet, so please bare with me, also, the beads don't necessarily go with the yarn. I was just using what I had. I think I am almost ready to proceed, but I wanted to share it with you first. I will also be making it without beads. I'm think Ing of calling them "natural beauty".


Looking lovely, can't wait to see it blocked. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Natureschampion said:


> And here is the wrap a friend of my mom's commissioned me to make. She never saw the pattern, or the one I already did for Granny. She just said "I trust you." It's a wonderful feeling, and I'm glad she did! It's still being worked on, so obviously not blocked. It's from Classic Elites book SHAWLS, WRAPS AND SCARVES, the chunky lace stole, once you get through the pattern errors, it is quite fun!


Beautiful. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are all quite spectacular!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Such really lovely photos!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Great photography!


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> THanks for the photos again, Ros. SO beautiful.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> More fabulous sunsets.
> 
> Question: Is the sky in the 3rd photo typical formations?


Thank you Tanya, I haven't seen one like that before, I think that's why the photo was taken because it was unusual. I can't even remember who took it. It was either Jane, Keira-Lee or my hubby. Now I need to find out because I love that photo. It was taken just across the road from Jane's home. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Button Jar Shawlette by Pam Jemelian
Free for the first 24 hours only, until 3:30 p.m. U.S. Pacific Time on February 4
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/button-jar-shawlette


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks
> I am going for the pink/beige with the red beads. I am currently trying to find a Chiaogoo cable that I can free up. I keep buying new cables but I can never find a free one when I go to cast on a new project. What's up with that?


Jane, you need an intervention! LOL. 
Thanks for that link to Suntek. I signed up and spent $ that I shouldn't have. But I have to say that I am NOT downloading any more shawls so stop tempting me....
Did you decide on a pattern yet for your win? I liked the Tree Roots scarf for some reason. Oh, congratulations on that win.

And congratulation to Sue on your win also.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Button Jar Shawlette by Pam Jemelian
> Free for the first 24 hours only, until 3:30 p.m. U.S. Pacific Time on February 4
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/button-jar-shawlette


A few pages ago you linked to a designers page that was offering a free pattern with code heart I think. I have to go back and find it. One of those projects on that page was called Slo Yarn Crawl - it was for an MKAL from last year. There were no project pics at all on that page so I went to the group that was holding that MKAL and looke at pictures and found it is this project. Do you think this might work with that coupon code? I really like this one. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandcastle-shawl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, you need an intervention! ...


I can quit anytime! Honestly! 


> ...Suntek. I signed up and spent $ that I shouldn't have...


At that price, you couldn't afford not to. There is logic in there somewhere.


> Did you decide on a pattern yet for your win? I liked the Tree Roots scarf for some reason.


Well, as it happens, that one is free ... in case someone else might like to download it because I know that you don't want to since you just said that you already had enough...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tree-roots-scarf

I am leaning towards Desert Sands Stole.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Do you think this might work with that coupon code? I really like this one.
> ...sandcastle-shawl


I don't see why not - really pretty.
Try it.

ETA: I thought that it was the same designer - it isn't but is listed amongst hers.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Button Jar Shawlette by Pam Jemelian
> Free for the first 24 hours only, until 3:30 p.m. U.S. Pacific Time on February 4
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/button-jar-shawlette


Another great pattern added to my library! Thanks, Jane!!!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish I had time to hang you each I ndivdually and to comment on some other things I saw, but alas, I must be off. Thanks everyone! I will definitely post pics of both when they are done and blocked. I sent pics to my m km s friend, and she loves it! I'm so excited to give it to her. I'm very pleased with my choice for cast on/selvedge edge. It's basically a chain going all the way around.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Here is a swatch of the crochet shawl I've designed. It isn't blocked,..... I'm think Ing of calling them "natural beauty".


Both projects are looking great!!! The pink one looks like flowers are wanting to peek out at us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Tanya, I love sunsets. 💞


Oh, WOW!!! "Spectacular" is a very fitting word for these photos!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie. 😍The storm looked really bad on the radar but then it missed us. I think it went out to sea. I'm happy about that. The last storm 4 people got hit by lightning. 😥


I sure am glad that storm missed you. It sounds like you get some pretty nasty ones! I sure hope they will be ok.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Button Jar Shawlette by Pam Jemelian
> Free for the first 24 hours only, until 3:30 p.m. U.S. Pacific Time on February 4
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/button-jar-shawlette


Thank you for that very pretty addition to my library!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> A few pages ago you linked to a designers page that was offering a free pattern with code heart I think. I have to go back and find it. One of those projects on that page was called Slo Yarn Crawl - it was for an MKAL from last year. There were no project pics at all on that page so I went to the group that was holding that MKAL and looke at pictures and found it is this project. Do you think this might work with that coupon code? I really like this one.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandcastle-shawl


I just tried to apply the "heart" code. It did not apply.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Ros.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got home from my Knitting Guild. it was the annual yarn sale to benefit the Heifer Foundation.

I took a couple of things from my stash, of which one did not sell and returned home with me. This is the loot I brought home:

1260 yards of JaggerSpunsilk/wool in violet
840 yards of Kraemer's sterling silk and silver (the black yarn at left)
Juniper Moon Farm Findlay lace 798 yards
9 balls of Paton's Country Garden DK
300 gms Valuruguai worsted weight (from Brazil)
108 gms of what looks like fingering (variegated purplish with silver fleck ball at the back)
3 balls of Patons Kroy sock yarn
And finally a hanging mesh container for yarn.

Not bad for $25
Now where am I going to put it all? 

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just got home from my Knitting Guild. it was the annual yarn sale to benefit the Heifer Foundation.
> 
> I took a couple of things from my stash, of which one did not sell and returned home with me. This is the loot I brought home:
> 
> ...


Wow, Sue, that's a great deal for $25!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Way to go, Sue. Great haul!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Oh, WOW!!! "Spectacular" is a very fitting word for these photos!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I sure am glad that storm missed you. It sounds like you get some pretty nasty ones! I sure hope they will be ok.


Thank you Toni, another one is forecast for this afternoon. I'm ok if they sound far away, it's when the loud ones sound like they are just above your roof that freaks me out. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful pics, Ros.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just got home from my Knitting Guild. it was the annual yarn sale to benefit the Heifer Foundation.
> 
> I took a couple of things from my stash, of which one did not sell and returned home with me. This is the loot I brought home:
> 
> ...


Fantastic Sue, you might need to knit it up fast and then you don't have to put it away. 😍💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane the button jar shawlette sure has a pretty edge to it.. Ros those pictures are so pretty.. 
Woo Hoo Sue you scored! I really like the browns


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> KX--actually read your link to the USB2 & 3 ports and surprisingly I understood it. See your inspiration at work! thanx. So will need to get some equipment--will check out Tiger Direct for prices and then Best Buy for comparison and availability. Someone made me a copy of a program to copy the whole computer. He suggested I get USB 3 hard drive with appropriate connections. Now I understand what to look for.


Why should I hoard the "What to look for" list? I want a new AMD F4 (or newer) mainboard that can handle about 32 or 64 GB maximum (8 GB sticks times 4). If you don't get one part that can take more than 10 years of Operating System changes...why get it? Mac computers are nice with 100% of the hard drive chosen being used. But I have the other side to save up for too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm in the process of getting the Miami Vice pattern downloaded...with the Button Jar Shawlette finished.

Now for my newest Topics browsing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I just tried to apply the "heart" code. It did not apply.


Too bad - pretty pattern. I wonder why it was showing up in her shop list, though. The link that Chris had was to another person.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...This is the loot I brought home...


I seem to recall someone saying that she didn't think she'd buy anything. ;-)


> Now where am I going to put it all?


Well, I can certainly store some of it for you - the JaggerSpunsilk/wool & Kraemer's sterling silk and silver, for sure.

Nice haul, BTW.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

You can't see the finished piece but this looks promising: Sweetheart Lace Scarf by Adrienne Lash
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sweetheart-lace-scarf-2


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

TLL said:


> Both projects are looking great!!! The pink one looks like flowers are wanting to peek out at us.


Thanks, Toni! That's exactly what it isn't!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Here is a swatch of the crochet shawl I've designed. It isn't blocked, yet, so please bare with me, also, the beads don't necessarily go with the yarn. I was just using what I had. I think I am almost ready to proceed, but I wanted to share it with you first. I will also be making it without beads. I'm think Ing of calling them "natural beauty".


That is a very pretty design.
Edit: Love the stole, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thanks Tanya, I love sunsets. 💞


Again wonderful photos which took me into them. The bottom one I could hang on my wall :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great booty, Sue :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A few nice patterns that I came across this morning:

Something Borrowed by Kathy Lang
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/something-borrowed

Regrowth by Toby MacNutt
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/regrowth

Estonian lace samples
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Olga%20Jamovidova&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I think that lace is to you, like cleaning windows is to me. I clean and clean, then I look and see more dirt. DH says if you stop looking you won't see the dirt.  So, I think with lace that you never stop looking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...like cleaning windows is to me. ..


Any time that you feel like a window cleaning challenge, feel free to drop by.


> I think with lace that you never stop looking.


I am kind of mesmerized by it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am kind of mesmerized by it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I have the first two in my library and I think I have seen some of the others too, but I enjoy checking them out.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> A few nice patterns that I came across this morning:
> 
> Something Borrowed by Kathy Lang
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/something-borrowed
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I haven't seen one like that before, I think that's why the photo was taken because it was unusual. I can't even remember who took it. It was either Jane, Keira-Lee or my hubby. Now I need to find out because I love that photo. It was taken just across the road from Jane's home. 💞


The reason I asked was that sky pattern look like chem trails that I see around here. They are increasing in number and size over the past few years.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Button Jar Shawlette by Pam Jemelian
> Free for the first 24 hours only, until 3:30 p.m. U.S. Pacific Time on February 4
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/button-jar-shawlette


Saved this pattern. Thanx. Then went looking at some of her other items and found this one:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/206886082/blue-green-and-purple-aurora-merino-wool?ref=shop_home_feat_3

It has the same effect that I used in my Random Monet and even has a style name: Swing Knitting. Now look at that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I have the first two in my library and I think I have seen some of the others too, but I enjoy checking them out.


I often come across something that I like, download it & then realize that I already have it. Nice to have another look at them, as you say.
I am planning this month to go back through my patterns & plan which ones I want to put at the op of the list. Makes no difference really since I will find something new & do that instead. Fun to look at them again, just the same.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, as it happens, that one is free ... in case someone else might like to download it because I know that you don't want to since you just said that you already had enough...
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tree-roots-scarf
> 
> I am leaning towards Desert Sands Stole.


I like that Tree Roots Scarf. It reminds me of the Twin Tree baby blanket I made last summer. I found doing all those 1/1 cables kind of fun and not very hard to follow which was a concern at first. It seems a bit short at 46" but could be made another 2 ft long for more contemporary wear.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just got home from my Knitting Guild. it was the annual yarn sale to benefit the Heifer Foundation.
> 
> I took a couple of things from my stash, of which one did not sell and returned home with me. This is the loot I brought home:
> 
> ...


Like a little bandita there--lucky you. Some beautiful sounding yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni, another one is forecast for this afternoon. I'm ok if they sound far away, it's when the loud ones sound like they are just above your roof that freaks me out. 💞


While I don't share your fear of thunderstorms, there have been a few that were so close they literally shook the house and that did shake me up a bit. They can be pretty loud when so close.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I often come across something that I like, download it & then realize that I already have it. Nice to have another look at them, as you say.
> I am planning this month to go back through my patterns & plan which ones I want to put at the op of the list. Makes no difference really since I will find something new & do that instead. Fun to look at them again, just the same.


I need to do that, too, and have the same problem about the new ones cropping up and pushing the list down! Oh well, will never run out of patterns!  And, thanks for all the links you continue to post. They are all awesome!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I think that lace is to you, like cleaning windows is to me. I clean and clean, then I look and see more dirt. DH says if you stop looking you won't see the dirt.  So, I think with lace that you never stop looking.


What I don't understand is how Jane gets so much knitting done with all the time spent searching out these patterns. Someone is on super speed something me thinks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Jane. I have the first two in my library and I think I have seen some of the others too, but I enjoy checking them out.
> 
> Sue


Super like the first scarf and may actually try it. Her style of knitting Nupps sounds interesting.

The regrowth shawl is intense. That one is on RBGH!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am kind of mesmerized by it.


Haha. I could just tell. I love the links you put up. I find myself a bit mesmerized also. There are simply not enough hours in the day. 

As far as the window challenge, I would love to come up, for knitting and chatting and a bit of windows.  I find myself a bit like Ronie. Cleaning is really not my thing. But since I make my living at it, I have found ways to do it quickly for others. Tend not to do it for myself. A good hint for windows is cheap vodka.  Really, it works.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Goodness, I think there were ten pages added yesterday.  I am not even going to try to remember who did what, lol. Thanks for all the pattern links. I am up to three large binders of just the ones I have printed. There were some nice photos of projects, great to see everyone's work. It has been a long time but I remember building PC's and servers and thus shopping for mother boards and related components.

I am working on repeat eight of chart #2 of the Ashton baby blanket. This should give me a sufficient size for the center panel, about 32 to 34 inches across.

Have a great day all,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/206886082/blue-green-and-purple-aurora-merino-wool?ref=shop_home_feat_3
> 
> It has the same effect that I used in my Random Monet and even has a style name: Swing Knitting. Now look at that.


Got rid of the s, now the link works. Had to check it out. 

Wow, Tanya, that does look like your Random Monet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on the wonderful addition to your stash, Sue! I'm sure you will find a place or a use for it soon. 

It is pretty nice, that lace addiction. Right, Jane?  The Estonian samples look like they are from the Haapsula Shawl book. They are so beautiful!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Got rid of the s, now the link works. Had to check it out.
> 
> Wow, Tanya, that does look like your Random Monet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Got rid of the s, now the link works. Had to check it out.
> 
> Wow, Tanya, that does look like your Random Monet.


thanx for the URL edit correction.

that pattern really stunned me when I saw it and had to go and enlarge it. should I feel flattered or deflated? it still is a great effect.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is really hard to resist when there is so much yarn in front of you, and I had to keep going back to,look, to see if anyone else had brought some more yarn, which is how I found the JaggerSpun. It was hidden in a bag with the Juniper Moon farm yarn. Most of the people in my guild knit with the thicker yarns so I don't have a lot of competition for the laceweight. I think the Kraemer's might be nice for a shawl I can take on that cruise. At least I should have plenty of time to knit it.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well, I can certainly store some of it for you - the JaggerSpunsilk/wool & Kraemer's sterling silk and silver, for sure.
> 
> Nice haul, BTW.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations on the wonderful addition to your stash, Sue! I'm sure you will find a place or a use for it soon.
> 
> It is pretty nice, that lace addiction. Right, Jane?  The Estonian samples look like they are from the Haapsula Shawl book. They are so beautiful!!!


Saved the search on Ravelry for future reference. Maybe a little project doing some samples to feel more comfortable with them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What I don't understand is how Jane gets so much knitting done with all the time spent searching out these patterns...


I definitely need more time at the needles & less at the keyboard.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...The regrowth shawl is intense. That one is on RBGH!


Not sure what RBGH means...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> A good hint for windows is cheap vodka.  Really, it works.


Applied externally or internally?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I am up to three large binders of just the ones I have printed...


I only print them when I am ready to knit them. I'd need my own forest otherwise.


> I am working on repeat eight of chart #2 of the Ashton baby blanket. ..


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So got intrigued by other "Swing" knitted patterns and found this one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/der-querdenker

It uses some open stitch lines and has some dramatic color usage.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have completed the first clue in the Triangle of Happiness - pink/beige cashmere with the red beads was the eventual choice, as you can see. Might have to zoom in to see the lace. I took a pic against a dark background but the colour doesn't show at all.

ETA: Do these shots of shawls on the needles remind anyone else of a manta ray?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> So got intrigued by other "Swing" knitted patterns and found this one....


Did you check the "other projects"? This one is lovely:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Manfredovna/der-querdenker


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not sure what RBGH means...


that is the genetically engineered growth hormone used to fatten animals, now generally banned in most of the world (not the US)
that shawl is so huge and with its name 'regrowth' it brought to mind the use of these artificial growth chemicals. it was meant as a joke.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Did you check the "other projects"? This one is lovely:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Manfredovna/der-querdenker


Yes, and it is gorgeous. I have just been in my own obsessive mindset looking up Swing knitted patterns. I found the designer's work and saved this one in orangey colors:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/der-querdenker

What I am interested in is what short row techniques are being used by these designers. I tried 2 different ones in the Random Monet and was not that happy with them. There are a few handsome long mitts that use this Swing technique; they seem to use the basic W&T process. It really was such a fun knitting technique to use.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed the first clue in the Triangle of Happiness - pink/beige cashmere with the red beads was the eventual choice, as you can see. Might have to zoom in to see the lace. I took a pic against a dark background but the colour doesn't show at all.
> 
> ETA: Do these shots of shawls on the needles remind anyone else of a manta ray?


Coming along beautifully, Jane. I don't think the colors are coming across on my computer well but it seems like it will have a very soft and warm feel to it, especially in cashmere.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Haha. I could just tell. I love the links you put up. I find myself a bit mesmerized also. There are simply not enough hours in the day.
> 
> As far as the window challenge, I would love to come up, for knitting and chatting and a bit of windows.  I find myself a bit like Ronie. Cleaning is really not my thing. But since I make my living at it, I have found ways to do it quickly for others. Tend not to do it for myself. A good hint for windows is cheap vodka.  Really, it works.


thanks for the tip about the Vodka.. I don't suppose that bottle of Absolute in the cupboard since Christmas is considered cheap is it?? LOL I actually don't really mind cleaning but I hate that after taking care of a loved one.. the family thinks I was a hired housekeeper and asks me to clean for them.. I have done hotel work and that is kind of fun I have done office cleaning and that is fun too.  to a point.. LOL but none of it is what I would want to do.. but will do to help the household  ( I think I was just a bit cranky when I made the statement a few days agoops: )

Jane I don't think you have even realized but you are giving us a great education on lace weight and fingering styles of lace knitting.. some of them are Gossamer and some are much heavier.. Some lace stitches look to me much better in a fingering.. and them some shawls are just stunning in a fine lace yarn.. I am really enjoying seeing the difference 

Tanya I would be flattered that my imagination was either copied or similar to someone's else  It is so pretty just as your Random Monet is!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that looks great! I love those beads with that color.. and you must be able to snap your fingers and knit lace while your searching through Ravelry  it would take me a long time to knit that much.. 

Woo Hoo I have 1 WIP done... and 1 ready for the button hole edge then to bind off!! that makes 3 WIP's done this week!  it sure feels good... I think I will pull my MV out of the closet and put the edge around it before I forget how Bev did hers


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I think that lace is to you, like cleaning windows is to me. I clean and clean, then I look and see more dirt. DH says if you stop looking you won't see the dirt.  So, I think with lace that you never stop looking.


Makes me smile, my MIL was the same with windows. I did not think anyone else could have such clean windows


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thanks for the tip about the Vodka.. I don't suppose that bottle of Absolute in the cupboard since Christmas is considered cheap is it?? LOL I actually don't really mind cleaning but I hate that after taking care of a loved one.. the family thinks I was a hired housekeeper and asks me to clean for them.. I have done hotel work and that is kind of fun I have done office cleaning and that is fun too.  to a point.. LOL but none of it is what I would want to do.. but will do to help the household  ( I think I was just a bit cranky when I made the statement a few days agoops: )
> 
> Jane I don't think you have even realized but you are giving us a great education on lace weight and fingering styles of lace knitting.. some of them are Gossamer and some are much heavier.. Some lace stitches look to me much better in a fingering.. and them some shawls are just stunning in a fine lace yarn.. I am really enjoying seeing the difference
> 
> Tanya I would be flattered that my imagination was either copied or similar to someone's else  It is so pretty just as your Random Monet is!!


Thank you Ronie. Years ago I had put some of my children's clothing in a high end Boutique in NYC. I was known for my color combos judging by people's comments. Next thing I saw my colors on the cover of Seventeen magazine! My color sense was not seen anywheres but on my items and the boutique was visited by trades people/designers to see what was being made. I recall having mixed feelings back then, too, and thinking I didn't take myself seriously enough but others did.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane that looks great! I love those beads with that color.. and you must be able to snap your fingers and knit lace while your searching through Ravelry  it would take me a long time to knit that much..
> 
> Woo Hoo I have 1 WIP done... and 1 ready for the button hole edge then to bind off!! that makes 3 WIP's done this week!  it sure feels good... I think I will pull my MV out of the closet and put the edge around it before I forget how Bev did hers


Know how good that feels. And think how it will feel when the MV is done, too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that looks great! I love those beads with that color.. and you must be able to snap your fingers and knit lace while your searching through Ravelry  it would take me a long time to knit that much..
> 
> Woo Hoo I have 1 WIP done... and 1 ready for the button hole edge then to bind off!! that makes 3 WIP's done this week!  it sure feels good... I think I will pull my MV out of the closet and put the edge around it before I forget how Bev did hers


3 WIP's - Woo Hoo indeed!! Congrats, now you have free needles for more projects


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonderful Jane, that looks so soft (and a bit like a manta ray). I too was wondering where you find the time to search Ravelry and knit


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

For a long time I have been wanting to knit the Dreambird shawl. Now I am finally doing it as part of a workshop here on KP. I wanted to join so I could get any questions asked if needs be. I just finished the feather and am getting ready to start the second. I figured once I understood its construction and had one feather and the transition under my belt, I could continue at my own pace and get back to the current MKALs I am participating here. I am hoping to se up some of those odd single balls I have lying around the house. Both my daughter and granddaughter have expressed interest in having one, so I guess that is incentive to get on with it.

Anyway, here is feather #1 completed. I think I am aiming to do 22 or 24.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the color Sue. Good thing Ronie lives so far from you, she might come by and 'borrow' your cushion


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> For a long time I have been wanting to knit the Dreambird shawl. Now I am finally doing it as part of a workshop here on KP. I wanted to join so I could get any questions asked if needs be. I just finished the feather and am getting ready to start the second. I figured once I understood its construction and had one feather and the transition under my belt, I could continue at my own pace and get back to the current MKALs I am participating here. I am hoping to se up some of those odd single balls I have lying around the house. Both my daughter and granddaughter have expressed interest in having one, so I guess that is incentive to get on with it.
> 
> Anyway, here is feather #1 completed. I think I am aiming to do 22 or 24.
> 
> Sue


I, too, like the colour, Sue- Dreambird is something I have managed to avoid having in my bucket list- knowing it has defeated some very good knitters- I think it will look magnificent in your blues.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Great start, Sue! Your colors are beautiful.

N.C.! Wow great design you are creating and the commissioned shawl is beautiful. 

Ros and Bev, you both have submitted super pics. Thanks for the views from your "windows".


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> For a long time I have been wanting to knit the Dreambird shawl. Now I am finally doing it as part of a workshop here on KP. I wanted to join so I could get any questions asked if needs be. I just finished the feather and am getting ready to start the second. I figured once I understood its construction and had one feather and the transition under my belt, I could continue at my own pace and get back to the current MKALs I am participating here. I am hoping to se up some of those odd single balls I have lying around the house. Both my daughter and granddaughter have expressed interest in having one, so I guess that is incentive to get on with it.
> 
> Anyway, here is feather #1 completed. I think I am aiming to do 22 or 24.
> 
> Sue


Your feather looks very good. And like the color and await to see what others you chose to go with it. It is an exciting pattern. If I felt there was the time to concentrate I would have joined this workshop, too. Like you, it is a pattern that I have wanted to do for a long time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--looking for a copy of the pattern that I thought was free at one point, came across this blog on doing the Dreambird: http://www.patchworktimes.com/2013/08/22/dreambird-tips/ It may have some useful insights.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. I will print a copy of that. The KPer leading the workshop has done a great job so far. Basically there is one page in the pattern with all the line rows that makes it easy to follow. I found the written instructions very wordy, and Bonnie7591 has added a few notes, and I do mean just a few, to help, which they really do. I know I found the original instructions intimidating.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--looking for a copy of the pattern that I thought was free at one point, came across this blog on doing the Dreambird: http://www.patchworktimes.com/2013/08/22/dreambird-tips/ It may have some useful insights.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I will print a copy of that. The KPer leading the workshop has done a great job so far. Basically there is one page in the pattern with all the line rows that makes it easy to follow. I found the written instructions very wordy, and Bonnie7591 has added a few notes, and I do mean just a few, to help, which they really do. I know I found the original instructions intimidating.
> 
> Sue


Great--maybe those notes are enough to understand how to do the pattern?

Edit--Nope, I think I will have to break down and buy the pattern but not till ready to actually do it. You can let us know how you find working the pattern.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed the first clue in the Triangle of Happiness - pink/beige cashmere with the red beads was the eventual choice, as you can see. Might have to zoom in to see the lace. I took a pic against a dark background but the colour doesn't show at all.
> 
> ETA: Do these shots of shawls on the needles remind anyone else of a manta ray?


 Sure do! Your shawl is looking really good though. You are moving right along with it! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed the first clue in the Triangle of Happiness - pink/beige cashmere with the red beads was the eventual choice, as you can see. Might have to zoom in to see the lace. I took a pic against a dark background but the colour doesn't show at all.
> 
> ETA: Do these shots of shawls on the needles remind anyone else of a manta ray?


It's looking good so far, Jane. Yes, definitely resembles a manta ray.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Love the color Sue. Good thing Ronie lives so far from you, she might come by and 'borrow' your cushion


Lol! That's for sure! I really like your colors, Sue. That looks like a fun one


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> For a long time I have been wanting to knit the Dreambird shawl. Now I am finally doing it as part of a workshop here on KP. I wanted to join so I could get any questions asked if needs be. I just finished the feather and am getting ready to start the second. I figured once I understood its construction and had one feather and the transition under my belt, I could continue at my own pace and get back to the current MKALs I am participating here. I am hoping to se up some of those odd single balls I have lying around the house. Both my daughter and granddaughter have expressed interest in having one, so I guess that is incentive to get on with it.
> 
> Anyway, here is feather #1 completed. I think I am aiming to do 22 or 24.
> 
> Sue


Well done! I want to learn how to do that, too, so guess I'll take myself over to the workshop and sign on.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Applied externally or internally?


 You spray in on the windows and wipe with paper towels. Depending on how wet the paper towels get, you might absorb some through your hands and smile a bit more.  I have been known to spray it on a cut on my foot made by the bottom of a rusty door. Boy, the doctor's nurse really liked that story. 

Let's see. I love the start of your Triangle shawl, Jane. It's beautiful!! The color and the beads are perfect together.

Sue, love the beginning of your Dreambird. I am interested in seeing the colors you combine. Love the blue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> You spray in on the windows and wipe with paper towels. Depending on how wet the paper towels get, you might absorb some through your hands and smile a bit more.  I have been known to spray it on a cut on my foot made by the bottom of a rusty door. Boy, the doctor's nurse really liked that story.


Alcohol has been used medicinally for 100's of years, both inside and out.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the color Sue. Good thing Ronie lives so far from you, she might come by and 'borrow' your cushion


LOL So funny... it is pretty though  and Sue the dreambird is coming along really nicely.. I really love those colors 

Well I just got home a few minutes ago.. The house wasn't hardly dirty at all... I can see where she is picky about how she likes her home. That makes life a lot easier.. at least I know what she wants.

I am trying to think of some fun projects to take with my on my vacation. We will be leaving next Thursday so I have time to plan  I got some beautiful 'Palette' from Knit Picks for Christmas.. I will look for some patterns this afternoon! Something easy and quick. I was thinking of the doily's  plus #10 thread takes up less room so if I find some great yarn along the way I'll have plenty of room for it


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> For a long time I have been wanting to knit the Dreambird shawl. Now I am finally doing it as part of a workshop here on KP. I wanted to join so I could get any questions asked if needs be. I just finished the feather and am getting ready to start the second. I figured once I understood its construction and had one feather and the transition under my belt, I could continue at my own pace and get back to the current MKALs I am participating here. I am hoping to se up some of those odd single balls I have lying around the house. Both my daughter and granddaughter have expressed interest in having one, so I guess that is incentive to get on with it.
> 
> Anyway, here is feather #1 completed. I think I am aiming to do 22 or 24.
> 
> Sue


sue, I was interested in that one until I saw the price for the pattern. Would love to make one. Maybe someday but time, $$$ and a problem of eyes/want to is bigger than can do.

I did finish SW. It isn't blocked but here is the best I can do for a picture right now.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> thanks for the tip about the Vodka.. I don't suppose that bottle of Absolute in the cupboard since Christmas is considered cheap is it?? LOL I actually don't really mind cleaning but I hate that after taking care of a loved one.. the family thinks I was a hired housekeeper and asks me to clean for them.. I have done hotel work and that is kind of fun I have done office cleaning and that is fun too.  to a point.. LOL but none of it is what I would want to do.. but will do to help the household  ( I think I was just a bit cranky when I made the statement a few days agoops: )
> 
> Jane I don't think you have even realized but you are giving us a great education on lace weight and fingering styles of lace knitting.. some of them are Gossamer and some are much heavier.. Some lace stitches look to me much better in a fingering.. and them some shawls are just stunning in a fine lace yarn.. I am really enjoying seeing the difference
> 
> Tanya I would be flattered that my imagination was either copied or similar to someone's else  It is so pretty just as your Random Monet is!!


I agree with Ronie's comments.

Mom always used vinegar and water and dried the windows with newspaper. Not sure what in the newspaper made them shine but I don't think newspaper is the same now. Maybe I don't rub enough  Her windows sparkled. I am lucky to not have streaks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Welcome to an episode of "Calamity Jane is Cooking"
Today is my son's 18th birthday so I planned to make his two favourites: Lasagna & crème brulée.
I go to start the lasagne & discover that what I thought was ground beef was ground pork. So I decide to go back to bed (been up since 2:15) & ask my husband to pick up some ground beef. 
When I get up, I lay out all of my ingredients & discover that instead of getting fresh parmesan, my husband had picked up the dry-in-the-can type (which smells like baby vomit to me but that is another issue). Not putting that on my son's birthday lasagne. Off he goes to pick up the right cheese.

So with the lasagne sauce bubbling away & smelling FINE! I lay out everything for the crème brulée ... & discover that there is only a 1/2 c of sugar there. Now I rarely use sugar, my husband has it daily in his coffee & realized that there was very little left. (Mild expletives) Why is it so hard for people to put things on the list when they run low? (again, another issue)
Voting against asking Gerard to go out for the third time today, I go to the cookie can with all the packets of Sweet & Lo, sugar, etc. left over from trips to Tim Horton's or wherever. I empty out the little sugar packets - up to the 3/4 mark. Then I remember a small box of sugar cubes & manage to make up the required cup.
I duly separate my 6 eggs, then promptly hit the edge of the bowl (stronger expletives) & send the eggs yolks flying onto the floor which, still being intact, distribute themselves in as wide an area as possible (according to Murphy's Law - or Sod's Law for the Beits in our group) & create, each one, its own little splatter art. Tango was happy as he licked them all up & there is now, at least, one area of my kitchen floor which is clean.

I manage to get the ramekins into the oven in their little bain marie & go to clear off the counter before assembling the lasagne & what do I see on the counter but the bottle of vanilla extract - which I had neglected to use! (even stronger expletives) I carefully remove the pans from the oven so as not to slop the water (which I had topped up *after* putting them on the oven rack to avoid spilling on the way in) & stir in a small amount of vanilla into each of the 10 ramekins.

Well, Michael was happy when he got back after drama practice to see the crème brulée cooling on the counter & to smell the lasagne cooking & that is what it's all about.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> sue, I was interested in that one until I saw the price for the pattern. Would love to make one. Maybe someday but time, $$$ and a problem of eyes/want to is bigger than can do.
> 
> I did finish SW. It isn't blocked but here is the best I can do for a picture right now.


Interesting--you can see it has a stormy look to it. Am sure it will look different once blocked, but right now you can see the theme in it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I agree with Ronie's comments.
> 
> Mom always used vinegar and water and dried the windows with newspaper. Not sure what in the newspaper made them shine but I don't think newspaper is the same now. Maybe I don't rub enough  Her windows sparkled. I am lucky to not have streaks.


Have used vinegar and newspaper for cleaning. It still works well because it does not streak or leave lint. It also works great for cleaning grout on tiles for the same reason.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Welcome to an episode of "Calamity Jane is Cooking"
> Today is my son's 18th birthday so I planned to make his two favourites: Lasagna & crème brulée.
> I go to start the lasagne & discover that what I thought was ground beef was ground pork. So I decide to go back to bed (been up since 2:15) & ask my husband to pick up some ground beef.
> When I get up, I lay out all of my ingredients & discover that instead of getting fresh parmesan, my husband had picked up the dry-in-the-can type (which smells like baby vomit to me but that is another issue). Not putting that on my son's birthday lasagne. Off he goes to pick up the right cheese.
> ...


Oh, Jane. This was a day to not get out of bed it seems. But glad that it all worked out. Hope son has a happy b'day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Welcome to an episode of "Calamity Jane is Cooking"
> Today is my son's 18th birthday so I planned to make his two favourites: Lasagna & crème brulée.
> I go to start the lasagne & discover that what I thought was ground beef was ground pork. So I decide to go back to bed (been up since 2:15) & ask my husband to pick up some ground beef.
> When I get up, I lay out all of my ingredients & discover that instead of getting fresh parmesan, my husband had picked up the dry-in-the-can type (which smells like baby vomit to me but that is another issue). Not putting that on my son's birthday lasagne. Off he goes to pick up the right cheese.
> ...


Jane they do say, the proof of the pudding is in the eating thereof!
A tortuous path to get there- but hopefully all is well, and Happy Birthday to Michael!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was going to suggest too that maybe you should have just gone back to bed, but it sounds like all's well that ends well. Now, Jane, did you share your woes with the family or just put on a big smile and pretend that all went well. I bet Tango enjoyed the treat on the floor.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Oh, Jane. This was a day to not get out of bed it seems. But glad that it all worked out. Hope son has a happy b'day.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, Jane, that sounds like my kitchen every so often. Glad it worked out! My DH once bought one of those frozen lasagnas. It was microwaveable which was rather convenient. Alas when I did 'cook' it I had a problem taking it out of the microwave and it landed, yep, upside down on the floor. After looking at it for a few minutes we removed the tray, peeled off the (now) top layers and served that. The stuff on the floor went down the disposal. No five second rule with sauce and cats. DH suggested the peeling part, by the way.

Work day is almost done, off to class then home to knit and watch TV. No window washing although my FIL is pressure cleaning my roof


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Welcome to an episode of "Calamity Jane is Cooking"
> Today is my son's 18th birthday so I planned to make his two favourites: Lasagna & crème brulée.
> I go to start the lasagne & discover that what I thought was ground beef was ground pork. So I decide to go back to bed (been up since 2:15) & ask my husband to pick up some ground beef.
> When I get up, I lay out all of my ingredients & discover that instead of getting fresh parmesan, my husband had picked up the dry-in-the-can type (which smells like baby vomit to me but that is another issue). Not putting that on my son's birthday lasagne. Off he goes to pick up the right cheese.
> ...


Way to hang in there, Mom!!! That is a birthday preparation that you will not soon forget.  And we thought you spent your days looking for patterns for us!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I did finish SW. It isn't blocked but here is the best I can do for a picture right now.


YEAH!!!! It looks like stormy seas to me. Great job, Tricia!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...What I am interested in is what short row techniques are being used by these designers...


I think that I have decided that I like German short rows best. I never had any problems with standard W&T but this one is that little bit cleaner.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Coming along beautifully, Jane. I don't think the colors are coming across on my computer well ...


Thank you 
It is a pale pink - kind of tweedy, actually. Very subtle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane I don't think you have even realized but you are giving us a great education on lace weight and fingering styles of lace knitting... I am really enjoying seeing the difference


I am learning along with you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that looks great! I love those beads with that color...


I was a little wary that they might be a bit garnish but there aren't that many beads on this one & they are translucent so not as much of a contrast as there might have been.


> Woo Hoo I have 1 WIP done... and 1 ready for the button hole edge then to bind off!! that makes 3 WIP's done this week!


Way to go! Does feel good, doesn't it?


> I think I will pull my MV out of the closet and put the edge around it before I forget how Bev did hers


You should because the longer it rests, the harder it will be to get back to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wonderful Jane, that looks so soft ...


It is beautiful yarn to work with & it gives really nice definition.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Anyway, here is feather #1 completed. I think I am aiming to do 22 or 24.


This is looking lovely, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Your shawl is looking really good though. You are moving right along with it! :thumbup:


Thank you 
Waiting for the next clue now - but hopefully , the last clue for Lightning Thief will be out this evening.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking good so far, Jane. ...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I love the start of your Triangle shawl, Jane. It's beautiful!! The color and the beads are perfect together....


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I did finish SW. It isn't blocked but here is the best I can do for a picture right now.


Way to go! You made great speed on such a large project. I always label this shot "The Blob."
Looking forward to seeing it taking proper shape.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...This was a day to not get out of bed it seems...


Always fun to share the stupid things that we are up to. 


> Hope son has a happy b'day.


Oh, yes - he's a happy boy. Looking forward to his crème brulée when he gets back from choir & guitar lessons.
I am not sure which part he likes best: eating it or getting to use the little blow torch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jane they do say, the proof of the pudding is in the eating thereof!


Well we haven't eaten the actual pudding yet but the main course was good proof. 


> Happy Birthday to Michael!


Thank you - I'll pass it on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...or just put on a big smile and pretend that all went well.


Oh, no - it's too much fun sharing the drama!


> I bet Tango enjoyed the treat on the floor.


Oh, he certainly did... & now I realize why he wasn't bugging me for his supper this evening: he'd had a really filling "petit quatre heures."


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, way to go on being done with your SW. Mine is set aside awhile as I work on a few other things. Mitts and my Snowflake cowl. I will look forward to seeing yours blocked.

Jane, Oh my!!! What a day you had. So glad that it turned out well. Happy Birthday to your Michael.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I had a problem taking it out of the microwave and it landed, yep, upside down on the floor....


Reminds me of the first time that I decided to do a chocolate fondue for company. I had the fruit plate done up beautifully - artfully arranging shapes & colours - so proud of it, I was. So to prove the adage, "Pride goeth before the fall."...
I decided to heat the chocolate up in the microwave - my new toy (this story is obviously dated) then keep it heated in the fondue pot.
The microwave beeps & I remove the bowl - superheated chocolate melts plastic, incidentally. The bottom fell out of the bowl & splattered the chocolate all over the floor. Good thing that my reflexes were fast & I hopped my legs out of the way.
So we had ice cream with the fruit instead.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...And we thought you spent your days looking for patterns for us!


I took care of that before I started messing up the kitchen.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Jane, that last story sounds dangerous. So glad you didn't get burned.

Melanie, DH sounds like a keeper. Peeling away a layer saved your dinner. 

I remember the time-since we are telling stories-I took a dessert to a friend's house. It was a pear/blueberry cobbler. I was so proud of it. Their house is on a hill. I set the pan on the car, which was parked on an incline and dessert met the road. I don't think we had dessert that time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Happy Birthday to your Michael.


Thank you - I'll pass it on.
It was funny - as I was removing the ramekins from the pans, he commented on the fact that I had used a bain marie - how many teenagers know what a bain marie is, I ask you?
Yesterday, I was showing him my Lightning Thief & I commented that I'd like it to be bigger - hoping that the last clue would add some length to it & he says, Well, it isn't blocked yet."
Is he getting a well rounded education or what?!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...and dessert met the road. ...


Oh, darn!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Yesterday, I was showing him my Lightning Thief & I commented that I'd like it to be bigger - hoping that the last clue would add some length to it & he says, Well, it isn't blocked yet."
> Is he getting a well rounded education or what?!


Can you repeat sections to make it longer?? Your DS made me laugh with the blocking comment. Yes, he is definitely going to be good husband material.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have completed the first clue in the Triangle of Happiness - pink/beige cashmere with the red beads was the eventual choice, as you can see. Might have to zoom in to see the lace. I took a pic against a dark background but the colour doesn't show at all.
> 
> ETA: Do these shots of shawls on the needles remind anyone else of a manta ray?


Beautiful Jane and I love the cashmere. The photos do remind me of a manta ray. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Jane that looks great! I love those beads with that color.. and you must be able to snap your fingers and knit lace while your searching through Ravelry  it would take me a long time to knit that much..
> 
> Woo Hoo I have 1 WIP done... and 1 ready for the button hole edge then to bind off!! that makes 3 WIP's done this week!  it sure feels good... I think I will pull my MV out of the closet and put the edge around it before I forget how Bev did hers


Congrats Ronie, it's a great feeling getting WIPs done, now you can start some more😍


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> For a long time I have been wanting to knit the Dreambird shawl. Now I am finally doing it as part of a workshop here on KP. I wanted to join so I could get any questions asked if needs be. I just finished the feather and am getting ready to start the second. I figured once I understood its construction and had one feather and the transition under my belt, I could continue at my own pace and get back to the current MKALs I am participating here. I am hoping to se up some of those odd single balls I have lying around the house. Both my daughter and granddaughter have expressed interest in having one, so I guess that is incentive to get on with it.
> 
> Anyway, here is feather #1 completed. I think I am aiming to do 22 or 24.
> 
> Sue


That's going to be gorgeous Sue. Looking forward to more progress photos💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Great start, Sue! Your colors are beautiful.
> 
> N.C.! Wow great design you are creating and the commissioned shawl is beautiful.
> 
> Ros and Bev, you both have submitted super pics. Thanks for the views from your "windows".


You're welcome Jan 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - I'll pass it on.
> It was funny - as I was removing the ramekins from the pans, he commented on the fact that I had used a bain marie - how many teenagers know what a bain marie is, I ask you?
> Yesterday, I was showing him my Lightning Thief & I commented that I'd like it to be bigger - hoping that the last clue would add some length to it & he says, Well, it isn't blocked yet."
> Is he getting a well rounded education or what?!


It sounds like you have a pretty bright young man there. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's my Snowflakes that Stay. I measured how much it took to do the picot cast on, so that I know how much I will need to cast off. Planning on using up as much of the yarn as possible. She has a 6 stitch repeat and recommends only one stitch marker. >8-0 I am too much of a lace knitter, I have markers every 6 stitches.  That way I know where I am.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Welcome to an episode of "Calamity Jane is Cooking"
> Today is my son's 18th birthday so I planned to make his two favourites: Lasagna & crème brulée.
> I go to start the lasagne & discover that what I thought was ground beef was ground pork. So I decide to go back to bed (been up since 2:15) & ask my husband to pick up some ground beef.
> When I get up, I lay out all of my ingredients & discover that instead of getting fresh parmesan, my husband had picked up the dry-in-the-can type (which smells like baby vomit to me but that is another issue). Not putting that on my son's birthday lasagne. Off he goes to pick up the right cheese.
> ...


Yes that's what it's all about😍 I'm so happy that it all worked out after all that drama. Wishing Michael a very happy 18th birthday. 🎁🎂😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Jane ...


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It sounds like you have a pretty bright young man there. :thumbup:


My assessment is assuredly biased.
;-)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> sue, I was interested in that one until I saw the price for the pattern. Would love to make one. Maybe someday but time, $$$ and a problem of eyes/want to is bigger than can do.
> 
> I did finish SW. It isn't blocked but here is the best I can do for a picture right now.


Looking gorgeous, can't wait to see it blocked 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Snowflakes that Stay...


No flies on you! You got cracking on that right away. That is working up so nicely. I can only imagine how it looks IRL with that scrumptious yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ....Wishing Michael a very happy 18th birthday. 🎁🎂😀


Thanky ou - I'll pass it on.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane your story telling is wonderful... I could see those eggs go a flying ... and what a great boy you have.. knowing all about blocking and cooking  you have raise him very well 

all I have to say about my cooking is... I told my brother that "my boy's future wife has it made! All she has to do is burn it and he will say.. hmmmmm just like Nana's" LOL I guess I let the meal get away from me far too often.. it is nothing to eat a toasted sandwich that has been scraped LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> No flies on you! You got cracking on that right away. That is working up so nicely. I can only imagine how it looks IRL with that scrumptious yarn.


Yeah, well. There are no flies cause I stopped doing other knitting.  I loved the yarn and I loved the pattern. I was helpless against it's siren call. . . in a very happy way. 



Ronie said:


> it is nothing to eat a toasted sandwich that has been scraped


My kids always thought that was how one made a toasted cheese sandwich.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Can you repeat sections to make it longer?? ...


I could have before I added the last section. It had the same specs as When the Flowers Bloom so I am hoping that it will work out in the end - as Michael says, when it is blocked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... I told my brother that "my boy's future wife has it made! ...


Cute


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, looks like quite a steal you ran off with from that fundraiser. So much you got for the price of probably just the 1 Juniper Moon skeins - or thereabouts. And I love that start to the DreamBird! That one is definitely in my bucket list. I may have to check out the class. 

Tricia, great job on the SW. As it has been said, it does indeed look like stormy seas. Can't wait to see just a section of it blocked. 

Jane, loving your start to the BunnyMuff shawl. Love that beige and pink cashmere! And what a roller coaster day you had. I'm going to jet right over for some of the creme brûlée. Hagen Daz makes that in ice cream and it is really good, actually tastes like the burnt sugar. Mmmm, too bad they didn't have any last time I bought a pint. You are raising a fine young man there, he is indeed lucky to have you as his mom.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, definitely no flies around you. Liking that snowflake start! :-D :!:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Reminds me of the first time that I decided to do a chocolate fondue for company. I had the fruit plate done up beautifully - artfully arranging shapes & colours - so proud of it, I was. So to prove the adage, "Pride goeth before the fall."...
> I decided to heat the chocolate up in the microwave - my new toy (this story is obviously dated) then keep it heated in the fondue pot.
> The microwave beeps & I remove the bowl - superheated chocolate melts plastic, incidentally. The bottom fell out of the bowl & splattered the chocolate all over the floor. Good thing that my reflexes were fast & I hopped my legs out of the way.
> So we had ice cream with the fruit instead.


So happy you have fast reflexes😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Jane, that last story sounds dangerous. So glad you didn't get burned.


So glad you didn't get burned, thank goodness for your fast reflexes. 💞



> I remember the time-since we are telling stories-I took a dessert to a friend's house. It was a pear/blueberry cobbler. I was so proud of it. Their house is on a hill. I set the pan on the car, which was parked on an incline and dessert met the road. I don't think we had dessert that time.


What a shame, it sounds delicious. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, loving your start to the BunnyMuff shawl...


Thank you 


> ...You are raising a fine young man there, he is indeed lucky to have you as his mom.


Why thank you so much


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - I'll pass it on.
> It was funny - as I was removing the ramekins from the pans, he commented on the fact that I had used a bain marie - how many teenagers know what a bain marie is, I ask you?
> Yesterday, I was showing him my Lightning Thief & I commented that I'd like it to be bigger - hoping that the last clue would add some length to it & he says, Well, it isn't blocked yet."
> Is he getting a well rounded education or what?!


Yes he is, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Snowflakes that Stay. I measured how much it took to do the picot cast on, so that I know how much I will need to cast off. Planning on using up as much of the yarn as possible. She has a 6 stitch repeat and recommends only one stitch marker. >8-0 I am too much of a lace knitter, I have markers every 6 stitches.  That way I know where I am.


Looking lovely Bev.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My assessment is assuredly biased.
> ;-)


Nooooooo. 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the comments on SW. It was fun. When I started casting off it seemed I cast off for hours and still had a cable full of stitches. I can see more color and less sparkle now. I hope to block it this weekend. It is supposed to warm up again. Cold, misty and snow predicted today and tonight.

I had to free the needles for a prayer shawl or buy another set. I need 3 prayer shawls and have two started now. Finish one wip, start 2. I hope to finish all 3 by Valentine's

Jane, I can relate to the kitchen disaster. Happy birthday to Michael. My recent disaster was to discover pudding made with almond milk will not set and chia seed will not gel in cows milk.

I am in for the day, out of the wind, mist and dropping temperatures. It went from sunny and calm to cloudy and windy in 30 minutes. Brrrrrrr.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> sue, I was interested in that one until I saw the price for the pattern. Would love to make one. Maybe someday but time, $$$ and a problem of eyes/want to is bigger than can do.
> 
> I did finish SW. It isn't blocked but here is the best I can do for a picture right now.


Tricia - it's beautiful. I can't wait to see it blocked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> T...Happy birthday to Michael...


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I have decided that I like German short rows best. I never had any problems with standard W&T but this one is that little bit cleaner.


I think I tried the German short row once but not remembering it clearly now. Is it like the Japanese wrap? I remember that using a clip of some sort to pull up a strand. Will have to look that up.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Welcome to an episode of "Calamity Jane is Cooking"
> Today is my son's 18th birthday so I planned to make his two favourites: Lasagna & crème brulée.
> I go to start the lasagne & discover that what I thought was ground beef was ground pork. So I decide to go back to bed (been up since 2:15) & ask my husband to pick up some ground beef.
> When I get up, I lay out all of my ingredients & discover that instead of getting fresh parmesan, my husband had picked up the dry-in-the-can type (which smells like baby vomit to me but that is another issue). Not putting that on my son's birthday lasagne. Off he goes to pick up the right cheese.
> ...


Oh my goash. So glad it all turned out ok but what a huge hassle to go through! Happy Birthday to Michael!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's my Snowflakes that Stay. I measured how much it took to do the picot cast on, so that I know how much I will need to cast off. Planning on using up as much of the yarn as possible. She has a 6 stitch repeat and recommends only one stitch marker. >8-0 I am too much of a lace knitter, I have markers every 6 stitches.  That way I know where I am.


That's really going to be beautiful! I usual a zillion stitch markers when I do lace work. Keeps me sane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...the German short row ... Is it like the Japanese wrap? I remember that using a clip of some sort to pull up a strand.


I didn't use a clip - I'm not familiar with the Japanese wrap.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Happy Birthday to Michael!


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--I am so glad to hear of your food saving tactics as I have been known to do the same. Why waste good good food when all that is needed is tossing what gets dirty. I will confess to picking up pieces of food, rinsing them off to toss them in the pot. I figure the heat will deal with any harmful micro=organisms and so far have never gotten sick.

Bev--that charcoal looking yarn has such a nice gloss to it. What is that black stone, not onyx, but another type of rock that is a rich, dark color with a great sheen to it--that is what it feels like to me.

Jane--Michael seems to be really tuned into you and has picked up on many details of the things you do. Speaks volumes for the closeness of your relationship with him.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the lovely compliments on my Snowflake. Tanya, the picture doesn't show the true color. It is a deep, deep blue. And a lovely sheen. It seems the sequins and beads are clumping together. I am sure it will come out better when blocked. (semi-quoting Michael here)


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I can feel your pain... I've had some spectacular splats myself..and then there was the time when my golden retriever took a couple of healthy bites out of my "pizza rustica", (a delicious dish that had used every bowl and pot in my kitchen -- I was young then) while it cooled on the kitchen counter during cocktail time!! 
I am, though, concerned about your crème brûlée...what did you use for sugar on the top for the brûlée part?



jscaplen said:


> Welcome to an episode of "Calamity Jane is Cooking"
> Today is my son's 18th birthday so I planned to make his two favourites: Lasagna & crème brulée.
> I go to start the lasagne & discover that what I thought was ground beef was ground pork. So I decide to go back to bed (been up since 2:15) & ask my husband to pick up some ground beef.
> When I get up, I lay out all of my ingredients & discover that instead of getting fresh parmesan, my husband had picked up the dry-in-the-can type (which smells like baby vomit to me but that is another issue). Not putting that on my son's birthday lasagne. Off he goes to pick up the right cheese.
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...(semi-quoting Michael here)


Funny


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ...what did you use for sugar on the top for the brûlée part?


Brown sugar.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Brown sugar.


Clever...and actually, it tastes much better than white!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I didn't use a clip - I'm not familiar with the Japanese wrap.


Okay, here is Very Pink on the Japanese short row.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia I meant to say how much I like your yarn choice. it really does look a bit stormy.. I wonder where in the world would that get blocked?? I know my blocking mats are not big enough.. possibly on the guest bed? I look forward to seeing it blocked.. 

Bev you must of been posting when I was chatting last time.. I love your swift! its beautiful and your yarn is working up wonderfully.. it looks as though your about done!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Clever...and actually, it tastes much better than white!!


That's what Michael prefers but I'd rather white.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay, here is Very Pink on the Japanese short row.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie. I think I'm about half way through the yarn. Not sure. It's an Amish swift and it comes apart and lives in a long flat box behind my bedside table.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ooh Bev, I bet that is going to look great after blocking! Great idea to use the swift to keep your yarn nice.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie - my DH did not know about scraping burnt toast until I had a mishap with a grilled cheese sandwich. Guess his mother never burnt the bread, or she just took care of it before he saw it  In actuality I like to cook so it's not all frozen lasagna and grilled cheese sandwiches, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jane - an independent man is very attractive to smart women, good job


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tanya - I actually did that tonight. I was cooking a ham steak with pineapple glaze and a pineapple chunk went astray. So I washed it off and tossed it back in the bubbling glaze. Tasted fine


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Almost forgot, I am 1 1/2 rows from finishing repeat 8 of chart #2 (baby blanket). Onto chart 2a soon!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Almost forgot, I am 1 1/2 rows from finishing repeat 8 of chart #2 (baby blanket). Onto chart 2a soon!


Whoo Hoo!!!

I had a German Shepherd once that licked the whipped cream off an angel food cake. I never dreamed she would do that when my back was turned. Silly me! We didn't eat that one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Jane - an independent man ... good job


Thank you


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ooh Bev, I bet that is going to look great after blocking! Great idea to use the swift to keep your yarn nice.


I was afraid to try to wind the yarn into a ball with those sequins and beads. They would get caught in the winder. Then I thought, if I did get it into a ball, the sequins and beads would get caught in other threads as you pull it and the swift seemed to answer those problems. It's working great. I keep it on my kitchen table with a towel over it to keep it from curious kitties. As I expand into larger projects, the SW and even MV, they have become more interested in my yarn. They never bothered it before, but now, if they see it moving, they are right there. Thank goodness they are not bothering my pile of WIPs. I have them in bags etc, but if they were determined they could get to them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The is a lovely start, Jane :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The is a lovely start, Jane :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> For a long time I have been wanting to knit the Dreambird shawl. Now I am finally doing it as part of a workshop here on KP. I wanted to join so I could get any questions asked if needs be. I just finished the feather and am getting ready to start the second. I figured once I understood its construction and had one feather and the transition under my belt, I could continue at my own pace and get back to the current MKALs I am participating here. I am hoping to se up some of those odd single balls I have lying around the house. Both my daughter and granddaughter have expressed interest in having one, so I guess that is incentive to get on with it.
> 
> Anyway, here is feather #1 completed. I think I am aiming to do 22 or 24.
> 
> Sue


I am with you. I have been behind with the knitting but I am going to cast on today and them crack on with this and Tanya's mitred square workshop. It is a pity the two I REALLY wanted to do start one after the other!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> sue, I was interested in that one until I saw the price for the pattern. Would love to make one. Maybe someday but time, $$$ and a problem of eyes/want to is bigger than can do.
> 
> I did finish SW. It isn't blocked but here is the best I can do for a picture right now.


Looking really good :thumbup: I love your colourway.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

This intrigues me. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-shawl-autumn-lace


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cooking is about turning disaster into triumph and you did that, Jane :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that looks as though it is going to be very pretty. I do like your yarn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma. I am in love with the yarn. So glad I found a pattern that will show it off.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> This intrigues me.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-shawl-autumn-lace


I can see why :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> This intrigues me.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-shawl-autumn-lace


Bit expensive for me - but I've added it to the Ravelry Library!
My internet connection is going to be very haphazard for the next few days- I have to wait till Monday for it at the new house- so if I want to go online I will have to drag laptop, modem, poser supplies and cables with me- may prove impractical! But the important thing is I should have all the furniture moved later this morning. Still a lot of bags to be shifted, but most of the boxes are in the new house. The worst of the damage has been fixed, and the girls response to it is that it is a nice place. Nasir the Agent wants me to contact him as soon as I am over there for good- so we can work on the trouble spots remaining.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Cooking is about turning disaster into triumph and you did that, Jane :thumbup: :thumbup:


More like triumphing despite stupidity.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> This intrigues me.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-shawl-autumn-lace


That is intriguing, Bev. Very lovely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, we will wait with bated breath until you are able to talk to us again. Hugs and prayers for a smooth move or as smooth as possible any way :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> More like triumphing despite stupidity.


Now , now, Jane that is being very harsh on yourself- I think your account showed you are very resourceful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, we will wait with bated breath until you are able to talk to us again. Hugs and prayers for a smooth move or as smooth as possible any way :thumbup:


Thanks Norma! There have been a few near disasters- the freezer and little fridge got switched off- spotted that the surge guard light was not on- my hand bag got packed away- now that would have caused a problem- my hairbrush is at the other house- fortunately I found a comb- not grumbling- just so glad to have had the help I had- and because things have been labelled so well- I have been able to avert problems.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished the second feather on Dreambird, and I think I am comfortable with this knit now. I am going to have to set it aside as I just got in a test knit last night thatnI need to work on, not to mention catching up on clues for two MKALs before Sunday. I have to say I really enjoyed the Dreambied workshop and and can certainly recommend it. The instructor definitely had figured this shawl out well and was very helpful, and I am really glad that I participated, although it has put me behind with other projects. Not sure how many feathers I will do, probably at least 24.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, glad to hear things are progressing with your move.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Bit expensive for me - but I've added it to the Ravelry Library!
> My internet connection is going to be very haphazard for the next few days- I have to wait till Monday for it at the new house- so if I want to go online I will have to drag laptop, modem, poser supplies and cables with me- may prove impractical! But the important thing is I should have all the furniture moved later this morning. Still a lot of bags to be shifted, but most of the boxes are in the new house. The worst of the damage has been fixed, and the girls response to it is that it is a nice place. Nasir the Agent wants me to contact him as soon as I am over there for good- so we can work on the trouble spots remaining.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, glad to hear things are progressing with your move.
> 
> Sue


Thanks , Sue! your Dream bird is progressing well! I can see that it could really grab one- oh boy the rain predicted has just roared in- I hope that clears faster than expected, would not mind a prayer or two for that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the second feather on Dreambird, and I think I am comfortable with this knit now. I am going to have to set it aside as I just got in a test knit last night thatnI need to work on, not to mention catching up on clues for two MKALs before Sunday. I have to say I really enjoyed the Dreambied workshop and and can certainly recommend it. The instructor definitely had figured this shawl out well and was very helpful, and I am really glad that I participated, although it has put me behind with other projects. Not sure how many feathers I will do, probably at least 24.
> 
> Sue


That looks really good, Sue!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Norma! There have been a few near disasters- the freezer and little fridge got switched off- spotted that the surge guard light was not on- my hand bag got packed away- now that would have caused a problem- my hairbrush is at the other house- fortunately I found a comb- not grumbling- just so glad to have had the help I had- and because things have been labelled so well- I have been able to avert problems.


That is good to hear :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the second feather on Dreambird, and I think I am comfortable with this knit now. I am going to have to set it aside as I just got in a test knit last night thatnI need to work on, not to mention catching up on clues for two MKALs before Sunday. I have to say I really enjoyed the Dreambied workshop and and can certainly recommend it. The instructor definitely had figured this shawl out well and was very helpful, and I am really glad that I participated, although it has put me behind with other projects. Not sure how many feathers I will do, probably at least 24.
> 
> Sue


I am just going to cast on
:thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I think I'm about half way through the yarn. Not sure. It's an Amish swift and it comes apart and lives in a long flat box behind my bedside table.


I have the same type of swift. I bought it from the husband of a KP'r awhile back. He was new at making them and sold it very inexpensively or I would have made one myself. Mine is finished off nicely, as is yours. I am quite sure he copied the Amish pattern.

The Amish, like the Shakers, value simplicity and their designs are so timeless and elegant. I know the Shakers would keep perfecting one design as an expression of their religious devotion. Not sure if it is the same for the Amish, but wouldn't be surprised to find it so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is good to hear :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a lot to catch up on!! Tricia your speed amazes me.. it must come natural and easy for you but to get 3 Prayer Shawls and the Ship Wreck finished by next week!! I would love to speed my knitting up that much ... 

We are getting a bad storm right now too.. lots of damaging wind.. I hear something rolling around out back.. its more of a courtyard fully enclosed so nothing will go anywhere! One year we had to walk all over the neighborhood looking for our stuff... the BBQ cart was 2 blocks over wrapped around a sign... we watched the neighbors tin roof peal off!! very scary.. the only good part is I can see my sons face when he was that age clear as day.. that makes me smile.. 

Tanya could that be Obsidian your thinking about? We have a lot or had a lot in the west here.. I remember large chunks of it... 

Bev I love that pattern.. if even only to learn to do those leaves.. they look like a Maple leaf to me 

Sue that is coming along really nicely.. I found a pattern on Ravelry that uses german shortrows and it looks a lot like the Dream Bird.. I am thinking of taking it on my vacation.

Good to see you again Mary... I hope all is well with you 

Julie, know we will be thinking about you and sending your good thoughts and vibes your way!! I am glad you labeled it all well that makes life so much easier.. 
I remember one of my moves I put all the important mail in a box.. and my BIL thought it was trash.. I about hit the ceiling as it was about to be tossed in the wood stove!! after that it was a joke about my box of junk and when ever we moved he made sure I knew where it was  very cute..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have the same type of swift. I bought it from the husband of a KP'r awhile back. He was new at making them and sold it very inexpensively or I would have made one myself. Mine is finished off nicely, as is yours. I am quite sure he copied the Amish pattern. They really are easy to make and can be copied with PVC piping and a preformed wood base from the wood trim section of a Lowe's or Home Depot type place, or ordered from Woodworker's Supply.


I have a swivel chair that is about to head to the dump and I thought of using the part that makes it swivel to do a make shift swift.. I really want the Amish one it would go great with my cabinet/chest that is holding my knitting supply's...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning! It is Free Pattern Thursday at Fiesta Yarns. They have a cabled vest that is pretty cute: http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/2046/frannys_cabled_vest/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=df56b40b01-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-df56b40b01-64996921

The code is: FCV2815FP -just incase you wanted to know.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm glad to hear you are getting moved, Julie. How exciting for you. I'll bet you can't wait to get settled.  Take care in that storm.

Sue, that Dreambird is going to be stunning. 

That Amish Swift is very nice. It looks like it is adjustable too. :thumbup:

Batten down the hatches, Ronie. Stay safe!!! What a sweet memory of your son's face.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sue, it is looking good. Good luck with your projects. The color s work well together.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I sure can see why you like that pattern, Tanya. I can see you tackling that project. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Tanya - I actually did that tonight. I was cooking a ham steak with pineapple glaze and a pineapple chunk went astray. So I washed it off and tossed it back in the bubbling glaze. Tasted fine


This may surprise some people, but it is actually healthier for us to not be so perfectly clean. Eating dirt is one of the ways young children build their immune system. We have also seen unvaccinated dogs with titers for things like Parvo and other so-called killer diseases. They develop these titers from natural exposure outdoors. So I may sweep and wipe down the stove fairly regularly, but I am far from pristine housekeeper and don't worry about germs.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I was afraid to try to wind the yarn into a ball with those sequins and beads. They would get caught in the winder. Then I thought, if I did get it into a ball, the sequins and beads would get caught in other threads as you pull it and the swift seemed to answer those problems. It's working great. I keep it on my kitchen table with a towel over it to keep it from curious kitties. As I expand into larger projects, the SW and even MV, they have become more interested in my yarn. They never bothered it before, but now, if they see it moving, they are right there. Thank goodness they are not bothering my pile of WIPs. I have them in bags etc, but if they were determined they could get to them.


Using your swift to knit off of was a very creative idea. Don't you love these little aha moments that really work?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> This intrigues me.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-shawl-autumn-lace


That is very unique and it works so beautifully with that color way.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

According to one of my 4 emails that Ebay knows about --> my 20 weight thread and the SD Reader are supposed to arrive sometime February 6th. I have a spare cardboard tube waiting for it so I can finish that 1st Magic Crochet doily of my recent purchase. I'm within 4 rows of finishing the size 30 white doily. I wanted to see how big it got before attempting the scan.

According to my ENT visit yesterday I haven't gained ANY weight despite enjoying daily hits of cocoa. Now to attain my 50 pound goal...not saying how many but in one year I think that's a safe attempt.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> More like triumphing despite stupidity.


I know we can feel stupid when these things happen, but it seems a lot more humane to stop expecting perfection of ourselves. I often, if not always, find that when such faux pas occur it is because I am doing way too much or am thinking or feeling something negative and or anxiety producing. And it can be just a fleeting thing, but just enough to throw my energy center off kilter. Then I see the 'accident' as the vital force pulling my coat tail. The accident is more like a symptom in health--it is trying to tell us something.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have a lot to catch up on!! Tricia your speed amazes me.. it must come natural and easy for you but to get 3 Prayer Shawls and the Ship Wreck finished by next week!! I would love to speed my knitting up that much ...
> 
> We are getting a bad storm right now too.. lots of damaging wind.. I hear something rolling around out back.. its more of a courtyard fully enclosed so nothing will go anywhere! One year we had to walk all over the neighborhood looking for our stuff... the BBQ cart was 2 blocks over wrapped around a sign... we watched the neighbors tin roof peal off!! very scary.. the only good part is I can see my sons face when he was that age clear as day.. that makes me smile..


Hi Ronie. My DH and I are near Depoe Bay. And, yes, it's pretty stormy out there. He had some things to do in Portland and Salem and then we drove over to the coast for a couple of days. Will be heading north today, probably staying around Seaside tonight. We love the coast no matter the weather!  Will be back home by tomorrow evening.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ronie. My DH and I are near Depoe Bay. And, yes, it's pretty stormy out there. He had some things to do in Portland and Salem and then we drove over to the coast for a couple of days. Will be heading north today, probably staying around Seaside tonight. We love the coast no matter the weather!  Will be back home by tomorrow evening.


Enjoy your stay, Pam!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

> Sue - Just finished the second feather on Dreambird, and I think I am comfortable with this knit now.
> Sue


Your Dreambird is going to be stunning when finished. The colors and design are very striking. My eye has been on that pattern for a long time - but with very limited knitting time, it won't happen for a long time. My Ashton is not finished yet either, at least it is started.

Lots of news posted again Have you ever done any writing , Jane. You have a delightful way of telling your experiences. It would be easy to say "story" but that is not the case. I hope your son had a great birthday and enjoyed your culinary offerings.

Best wishes on finalizing your move, Julie. Prayers and fingers crossed that you do not need to move things in the rain. So much more challenging that way.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie, I am not all that fast. I just sneak in a minute whenever I can. It helps to have some easy patterns for prayer shawls and lap robes and I make most of them in worsted weight yarn. If really in a hurry I will use bulky yarn but not this close to spring. Simple lace for some. 

This time I need a ladies shawl in yellow, peach and pink (I am using some bright variegated and adding solid stripes for a V shawl), a lap robe in camo (I am using brown and blue). The 3rd will probably be in shades of brown or something masculine.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Ronie. My DH and I are near Depoe Bay. And, yes, it's pretty stormy out there. He had some things to do in Portland and Salem and then we drove over to the coast for a couple of days. Will be heading north today, probably staying around Seaside tonight. We love the coast no matter the weather!  Will be back home by tomorrow evening.


Oh darn Pam we are going up that way next week!!! We could of met up  I have not been to Depoe Bay or Seaside.. hubby says we did but I just remember it was my sons first trip to the 'Ocean' and I didn't pay attention.. I sure will this time ... I am taking the camera 
We love the coast no matter the weather too.. our room will be looking straight out over the ocean I'm getting excited just thinking of it..

Very pretty vest Toni!! thanks for sharing... I'm liking the pattern but whats up with that yarn LOL it seems to me that they are trying to sell this yarn, it would be nice if they found a great pattern.. some patterns are great with variegated yarns  Just my humble opinion of course...LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--am loving your Dreambird and really do want to do that one. Your colors are dramatic and so beautiful. Well, it is a dramatic design. 

Question: when you do test knitting, are you given the yarn as well as the pattern? And do they give you a time frame for doing the project, or is that part of the test?

You are right Toni--I would tackle it. I don't think it so difficult. I did a workshop on KP with a bias shawlette that would have some similar aspects so I think this one would just build on that experience--and this one is so much more dramatic. I actually did the other one twice and frogged them both. Made my baby blanket out of the yarn--a much better choice. The failed shawlette was sized just wrong for me. Too big for a scarf and too small for a shawl even tho my second attempt tried to enlarge it. Now, having done the RM with everyone on LP and a comparative experience in how the sizing works, I think that shawlette would be more satisfying with an open stitch patten that could be blocked to enlarge.

Ronie--Thanks for identifying the Obsidian stone. That was the name my mind couldn't find. It is a beautiful stone.

You seem to be having such horrible stormy weather in your neck of the woods. Despite the frigid cold and snow here, I think living in that rain and wind would be worse in some ways for me. But I have seen roofs collapse under snow. Once rebuilt a 2 car garage that collapsed under the snow load. And there was a house that went down last winter from snow load on the block where I have a little rental house. But all those buildings were under-framed and it was amazing they stood up as long as they did. Mother nature can be a wicked task master at times.

Regarding a home made swift: Using the swivel base on a chair might work well. They make these wood bases sold in woodworker supplies or even in a Lowes/Home Depot type place that could be used for appearance. These Amish style swifts are adjustable with a series of 1/4" holes drilled into the arms, evenly spaced and the use of removable 1/4" dowels to control the circumference for the skeins of yarn. My unit does not use a swivel base at all. It uses bolts, wing nuts and washers. Just too simple. and it all collapses into a long simple unit for storage. Bev has a box for hers, mine does not.

I have thought to use a chair swivel base for a jig saw puzzle lazy susan, Than again, why not just look for a lazy suzan and install a large sheet of coated plywood on it. Mary Maxim sells such items for $70--140.00 approx.

Mary--good to see you still here. Hope you are not too badly snowed in.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> This may surprise some people, but it is actually healthier for us to not be so perfectly clean. Eating dirt is one of the ways young children build their immune system. We have also seen unvaccinated dogs with titers for things like Parvo and other so-called killer diseases. They develop these titers from natural exposure outdoors. So I may sweep and wipe down the stove fairly regularly, but I am far from pristine housekeeper and don't worry about germs.


Very thankful I grew up with assorted live stock - horses, cows, pigs, goats, chickens, geese. Lots of dirt and germs


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarf-with-flames This is the pattern that I found that looks a lot like the Dreambird. It uses German Shortrows. I am thinking of taking it with me next week if I have the right yarn..

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fox-paws
I thought this one was very interesting.. I think the learning how this was done would be worth the cost of the pattern.. if the pattern was clear enough to understand


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck Julie  

Stay safe in the storms. I am in a hurricane area so know about wind and chasing down house parts. 

Kitchen disasters - has anyone else served something and said 'if you don't like it I'll order a pizza'? On the positive side I do love my new oven. It has full extension ball bearing racks. They glide beautifully.

Back to work for me, gotta earn my keep


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarf-with-flames This is the pattern that I found that looks a lot like the Dreambird. It uses German Shortrows. I am thinking of taking it with me next week if I have the right yarn..


The black one is quite stunning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I'm glad to hear you are getting moved, Julie. How exciting for you. I'll bet you can't wait to get settled.  Take care in that storm.
> 
> Sue, that Dreambird is going to be stunning.
> 
> ...


Very quickly Toni- because the men are due here any minute- to shift the heavy stuff- Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Your Dreambird is going to be stunning when finished. The colors and design are very striking. My eye has been on that pattern for a long time - but with very limited knitting time, it won't happen for a long time. My Ashton is not finished yet either, at least it is started.
> 
> Lots of news posted again Have you ever done any writing , Jane. You have a delightful way of telling your experiences. It would be easy to say "story" but that is not the case. I hope your son had a great birthday and enjoyed your culinary offerings.
> 
> Best wishes on finalizing your move, Julie. Prayers and fingers crossed that you do not need to move things in the rain. So much more challenging that way.


Especially the thought of getting my beautiful, deep mattress wet!
Thanks Jan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Melanie!



MissMelba said:


> Good luck Julie
> 
> Stay safe in the storms. I am in a hurricane area so know about wind and chasing down house parts.
> 
> ...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, hope it is clear while you are moving. Glad you caught the fridge/freezer problem in time. May you have lots of help moving. Our pastor is moving and they have boxes of stuff that weren't unpacked from their last move. Hope you found your purse, brush and some knitting to relax with. Has Ringo seen his new home yet?

MissMelba, stay safe. It is getting close to tornado and hail storm season here. 

Some buildings collapse with snow because the roof is too flat. There is a reason our forefathers built such steep roofs. I have worked places where they removed snow on the roof to prevent damage and they were always checking sag in the roof and looking for possible danger points. Work was even moved from some areas. There would be piles of snow as high as the building.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bit expensive for me - but I've added it to the Ravelry Library!
> My internet connection is going to be very haphazard for the next few days- I have to wait till Monday for it at the new house- so if I want to go online I will have to drag laptop, modem, poser supplies and cables with me- may prove impractical! But the important thing is I should have all the furniture moved later this morning. Still a lot of bags to be shifted, but most of the boxes are in the new house. The worst of the damage has been fixed, and the girls response to it is that it is a nice place. Nasir the Agent wants me to contact him as soon as I am over there for good- so we can work on the trouble spots remaining.


Oh, Julie. This all sounds good!! A furniture moved. . .worst fixed. . nice place. . .work on trouble spots. You have definitely shifted into a nicer situation. So happy for you. I hope the rain goes away quickly.

Tanya, my swift is made only of wood that fits together-not nuts amd bolts. 

Sue, that Dreambird is going to be striking. 

Hi, Mary. Glad to see you around again. Hope all is going well.

Not sure if I got everyone, but DH is waiting for lunch. He was out breaking up an ice dam, so the melted snow would stop coming in the house. He just told me that he fell off the ladder. Fortunately, we have lots of snow left, so he didn't hurt himself. Got 4 inches last night.  I'll check in again later.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh darn Pam we are going up that way next week!!! We could of met up  I have not been to Depoe Bay or Seaside.. hubby says we did but I just remember it was my sons first trip to the 'Ocean' and I didn't pay attention.. I sure will this time ... I am taking the camera
> We love the coast no matter the weather too.. our room will be looking straight out over the ocean I'm getting excited just thinking of it..
> 
> Very pretty vest Toni!! thanks for sharing... I'm liking the pattern but whats up with that yarn LOL it seems to me that they are trying to sell this yarn, it would be nice if they found a great pattern.. some patterns are great with variegated yarns  Just my humble opinion of course...LOL


That is too bad! Where will you be going next week up this way? We've been up and down the coast many times over the years and just love it. Our room is looking riright out at the ocean, too. We're staying at the Surfrider Resort about 3 miles north of Depoe Bay. It's a pretty nice place.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam have a wonderful time. Enjoy the ocean. Ronie, hard to believe that the two of you missed each other by one week.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam have a wonderful time. Enjoy the ocean. Ronie, hard to believe that the two of you missed each other by one week.


Thanks, Bev. We're enjoying watching the storm at the moment before heading out. Yes, it is too bad we'll miss each other. Will have to try to plan a trip down this way sometime so we can meet up.  It's a several hour drive for us to get down here but we'll worth it! Since retiring, we're pretty random about taking little road trips. Just head out every couple months or so for a short trip.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Look what I found. Some lace around the shoulders with a button to hold it there and no tails to come undone. 

http://blog.loveknitting.com/free-berroco-Hantsuki-shawl-pattern/?utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=f09900d53f-040215_OKDK&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a0f9d56561-f09900d53f-49764657&mc_cid=f09900d53f&mc_eid=693412959e


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We will be south of there! in Yachats http://silversurf-motel.com/ My husband got the Valentines special. Only now I am seeing the price so it makes me wonder what else he ordered .. I know he quoted back when making the reservation more than that 

Yachats is only about 30 or 45 minutes from Newport and we will be going up to Depot bay probably the same day as we go up there.. I would love to see Lincoln City 

That is a very pretty caplette Bev.. it would be perfect for sitting in bed reading or even knitting when it gets a bit chilly in the evenings


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful holly leaf Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now , now, Jane that is being very harsh on yourself- I think your account showed you are very resourceful!


Only kidding - gotta be able to laugh at yourself.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished the second feather on Dreambird....


Looking great, Sue. Will you be changing the colours of the feathers?
I didn't think it would take you long to get the hang of it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I put all the important mail in a box... it was about to be tossed in the wood stove!!...


Whew - lucky that you realize in time!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Have you ever done any writing , Jane. You have a delightful way of telling your experiences....


Why thank you 
No, I often thought that I might since in school I always enjoyed writing the weekly essay. Perhaps, I will some day... 


> I hope your son had a great birthday and enjoyed your culinary offerings....


He did - although Wednesdays are very hectic for him. We managed to squeeze our birthday meal together in two sittings, organized around his activities.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> .... but whats up with that yarn ...Just my humble opinion of course...LOL


I totally agree. I cringe when I see their yarn choices on what could be lovely garments.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...This is the pattern that I found that looks a lot like the Dreambird.


It is much like it, isn't it? It can be so dramatic depending on the colour choices.


> I thought this one was very interesting...


A Ravelry group is - or was - doing a KAL if you waned to check it out. It is a very interesting pattern - very creative construction.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Kitchen disasters - has anyone else served something and said 'if you don't like it I'll order a pizza'?


I figure that it's got to be pretty bad if you can't eat it - even if it isn't how it should be.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Look what I found. Some lace around the shoulders with a button to hold it there and no tails to come undone....


Seems to sit nicely, doesn't it?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Very pretty vest Toni!! thanks for sharing... I'm liking the pattern but whats up with that yarn LOL it seems to me that they are trying to sell this yarn, it would be nice if they found a great pattern.. some patterns are great with variegated yarns  Just my humble opinion of course...LOL


I really liked the pattern also - the yarn not so much. I thought it really detracted from the cables. I hope someone finds just the right project for that fiber - Dead Fish Hats, comes to mind.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarf-with-flames This is the pattern that I found that looks a lot like the Dreambird. It uses German Shortrows. I am thinking of taking it with me next week if I have the right yarn..
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fox-paws
> I thought this one was very interesting.. I think the learning how this was done would be worth the cost of the pattern.. if the pattern was clear enough to understand


I think Fox Paws was one that was free for a few days. Maybe not but I remember seeing it before. Thanks for the link to Scarf with Flames, Ronie. I think it looks a lot like Dreambird.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> He did - although Wednesdays are very hectic for him. We managed to squeeze our birthday meal together in two sittings, organized around his activities.


I am grateful that my son always wants to spend a part of the Holiday with us... but when it comes to birthdays and anniversary's I can tell he would rather be with his friends... so I let him know that he doesn't have to stay long.. that always makes him relax a little and he always stays longer than I expect ... When he was still at home he use to run here and there always active and still found time to sit and eat with us  even if it was for just few moments!! It sounds like you have a great relationship with him.. those are the most precious! I am glad he was able to enjoy the meal you and your hubby worked so hard on


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Two interesting, free, lace patterns from Kathy Crowell:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Kathy%20Crowell&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date

Her yarn choice for A Shawl for Jane doesn't go it justice - check the lovely aqua one on the FO page.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Mary! I am sorry that I keep missing your post, but sure am glad you popped in!

The Scarf with Flames is now in my library. It is a good thing there are lots of shelves in there. 

Knitting, cooking, and writing seem to be extra special talents for you, Jane. I totally agree with the others. :thumbup:

It is so nice when our children want to spend time with us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...the meal you and your hubby worked so hard on


My husband would be grateful for your acknowledgement of his contribution in being the grocery shopper.

I am very happy that we have a "clean" relationship with our son. Not sure of what other adjective to use. 
He went to donate blood on Tuesday - for the first time - so I went with him. The nurse that interviewed him for the questionnaire commented to me afterwards about what a fine young man he is - was quite impressed with him.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> My husband would be grateful for your acknowledgement of his contribution in being the grocery shopper.
> 
> I am very happy that we have a "clean" relationship with our son. Not sure of what other adjective to use.
> He went to donate blood on Tuesday - for the first time - so I went with him. The nurse that interviewed him for the questionnaire commented to me afterwards about what a fine young man he is - was quite impressed with him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Pam have a wonderful time. Enjoy the ocean. Ronie, hard to believe that the two of you missed each other by one week.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Her yarn choice for A Shawl for Jane doesn't go it justice - check the lovely aqua one on the FO page.


Oh, you are right, Jane. The solid colors really seem to showcase the pattern.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tricia - I'll take hurricanes over tornadoes any day. We get plenty of warning and they are less frequent than tornadoes. We do get occasional hail but not like your area. 

Ronie and Pam, hope both of you enjoy your vacations 

Jane - well I have not made anything inedible, but not tasting all that good, that I have done, lol. Most things come out just fine.  Funny story: girlfriend gave me some avocados from her tree. I made guacamole to go along with the churrasco (steak). DH was very happy. I call to thank her for making my DH happy and she asked which mix I used for the guac. Mix? I did not even know they made mixes. I cut up cilantro and onions, etc. as it did not occur to me to make it any other way, lol.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I did not even know they made mixes. I cut up cilantro and onions, etc. as it did not occur to me to make it any other way, lol.


And your way would have been the best - I love cilantro. I immediately reject recipes that call for a prepared sauce or mix - you don't have control over what goes in there - what junk there might be.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, hope it is clear while you are moving. Glad you caught the fridge/freezer problem in time. May you have lots of help moving. Our pastor is moving and they have boxes of stuff that weren't unpacked from their last move. Hope you found your purse, brush and some knitting to relax with. Has Ringo seen his new home yet?
> 
> MissMelba, stay safe. It is getting close to tornado and hail storm season here.
> 
> Some buildings collapse with snow because the roof is too flat. There is a reason our forefathers built such steep roofs. I have worked places where they removed snow on the roof to prevent damage and they were always checking sag in the roof and looking for possible danger points. Work was even moved from some areas. There would be piles of snow as high as the building.


I have learned to respect most of the building codes. They may be excessive (20-30% has been estimated) but they also are for safety. The roofs that I have seen collapsed were always due to weak structural problems. The steep roofs you mention do help keep the physics of pressure to a minimum. Flat roofs require specific structural support to prevent collapse. Many industrial buildings send people up to shovel snow off the roof and they sell roof rakes to remove snow for home owners for a good reason. One winter the only work I had was snow and ice dam removal! Horrible winter. Nature is very powerful in all respects.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I cut up cilantro and onions, etc. as it did not occur to me to make it any other way, lol.


:thumbup:

Just incase anyone would like another project which is appropriate for this time of year:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My husband would be grateful for your acknowledgement of his contribution in being the grocery shopper.
> 
> I am very happy that we have a "clean" relationship with our son. Not sure of what other adjective to use.
> He went to donate blood on Tuesday - for the first time - so I went with him. The nurse that interviewed him for the questionnaire commented to me afterwards about what a fine young man he is - was quite impressed with him.


You defiantly did something right!! I am sure he will go far!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Tricia - I'll take hurricanes over tornadoes any day. We get plenty of warning and they are less frequent than tornadoes. We do get occasional hail but not like your area.
> 
> Ronie and Pam, hope both of you enjoy your vacations
> 
> Jane - well I have not made anything inedible, but not tasting all that good, that I have done, lol. Most things come out just fine.  Funny story: girlfriend gave me some avocados from her tree. I made guacamole to go along with the churrasco (steak). DH was very happy. I call to thank her for making my DH happy and she asked which mix I used for the guac. Mix? I did not even know they made mixes. I cut up cilantro and onions, etc. as it did not occur to me to make it any other way, lol.


Oh that's funny... I was taught to make guacamole from my SIL when I was 18 (first marriage) and she used a stone bowl and all fresh ingredients.. that is how I thought it was always made.. then I found a good salsa and it cut down on the prep time  I would love to know what kind of *steak* Churrasco is??? if it needs avocados then it must be wonderful


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Just incase anyone would like another project ...


What was the file name? - make it easier to find in my download folder.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great! Good luck with it. I was impressed with the workshop.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I am just going to cast on
> :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No,we are not given the yarn. Usually told when it is hoped to publish the pattern, so that gives a time frame for it.
Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--am loving your Dreambird and really do want to do that one. Your colors are dramatic and so beautiful. Well, it is a dramatic design.
> 
> Question: when you do test knitting, are you given the yarn as well as the pattern? And do they give you a time frame for doing the project, or is that part of the test?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Isn't that how it always happens.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I am with you. I have been behind with the knitting but I am going to cast on today and them crack on with this and Tanya's mitred square workshop. It is a pity the two I REALLY wanted to do start one after the other!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty pic, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie. This all sounds good!! A furniture moved. . .worst fixed. . nice place. . .work on trouble spots. You have definitely shifted into a nicer situation. So happy for you. I hope the rain goes away quickly.
> 
> Tanya, my swift is made only of wood that fits together-not nuts amd bolts.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie,
The first one is a lot like it, maybe slightly shorter feathers. I think the Dreambird pattern used German short rows in the original pattern, whereas in the Workshop they were doing wrap and turns. I'm not acquainted enough to substitute one for the other, although I did find a YouTube video re that. 
Hope you get a chance to knit that. It will be a fun knit, once you get the hang of it.

Sue


Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/scarf-with-flames This is the pattern that I found that looks a lot like the Dreambird. It uses German Shortrows. I am thinking of taking it with me next week if I have the right yarn..
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fox-paws
> I thought this one was very interesting.. I think the learning how this was done would be worth the cost of the pattern.. if the pattern was clear enough to understand


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--has your workshop begun yet? 

Thanx for sharing your pattern with us. Did your use the Kauri fonts for your spreadsheet pattern? 

Ronie--those patterns are great. I have seen both of them before and had them in my Ravelry Fav's. Would love to learn the Fox Paws technique. The other one is so much like the Dream Bird that Sue is doing that it raises the question of influence of one by the other.

Love the Dream Bird projects on Ravelry. There are some great variations in size and shape using the technique. 

Sue--wanted to ask you if you see adding width to the feather sections as much of a problem? 

Bev-- the Amish construction method for your swift sounds great. I would love to see how they interlocked their pieces. Was it all pegged together? A center post that the arms revolve around?

Melanie--that is so funny that people would expect you to use an additive mix for the guacamole. So typical of many people today. Everything processed in a package or it is not food! There was an article today in one of these MedPage online newsletters by a doctor who was mocking real food. He was saying all food is processed so he dissed the idea of criticizing processed food. Even washing an apple meant it was processed. Of course he was connected to processed food companies as revealed in his credentials. I need to post a reply and note that he is one doctor who should never be giving advice to parents.

One of the funniest pics of me as a young child was about age 2 I would guess. I was in a field where there was a cow or goat and totally covered in mud looking so completely happy. Considering my mother's obsession for order and clean it always struck me that I was allowed the freedom to just be--at least outside the living space.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute. I could see that around the shoulders in the summer.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Look what I found. Some lace around the shoulders with a button to hold it there and no tails to come undone.
> 
> http://blog.loveknitting.com/free-berroco-Hantsuki-shawl-pattern/?utm_source=Loveknitting&utm_campaign=f09900d53f-040215_OKDK&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_a0f9d56561-f09900d53f-49764657&mc_cid=f09900d53f&mc_eid=693412959e


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, definitely. Just can't decide how many to do in the original colour before switching. I have about four or five variegated yarns that would go well. Meantime I have to put it aside to try and finish a couple of other things.
Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looking great, Sue. Will you be changing the colours of the feathers?
> I didn't think it would take you long to get the hang of it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Already had A Shawl for Jane, but have downloaded this one now.So, are you going to knit your namesake?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Two interesting, free, lace patterns from Kathy Crowell:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&designer=Kathy%20Crowell&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date
> 
> Her yarn choice for A Shawl for Jane doesn't go it justice - check the lovely aqua one on the FO page.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for this, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Just incase anyone would like another project which is appropriate for this time of year:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There are some really beautiful projects out there.

I would imagine there is a way to widen the feather sections. I am assuming you mean the width of the actual feather rather than the number of feathers. I think it is all mathematically designed. If you are good at math, once you get the principle, should be able to add width.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Love the Dream Bird projects on Ravelry. There are some great variations in size and shape using the technique.
> 
> Sue--wanted to ask you if you see adding width to the feather sections as much of a problem?
> .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> No,we are not given the yarn. Usually told when it is hoped to publish the pattern, so that gives a time frame for it.
> Sue


Thanks. Wondered what was typical. So you get to keep your project and the pattern.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue. 

Tanya, this is the swift I have. The two bottom pieces interlock to make the base. The two arms interlock at the center and are placed on the base. 5 posts are included. The shorter one goes in the center through the arms and into the base. The 4 longer ones go into the holes on the arms to hold your hank. Use the zoom in to get a closer look at the swift. Everything spins quickly and smoothly.

http://www.amazon.com/ChiaoGoo-Yarn-Swift-Wooden-Tabletop/dp/B0033F0A40


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What was the file name? - make it easier to find in my download folder.


Sorry! (This is good for me to know.) The document is called: Knitting Pattern Chart Hearts to You Dishcloth


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am trying to get myself motivated to knit. I was out for lunch with a former coworker, than Amy was awaiting me when I got home. I know she was having a problem with her J-tube that got replaced and saw the doc on Monday. The site looks awful and she is having a lot of leakage. She is on an antibiotic and the doc, after consultation with another has also put her on some other med. Her doc wants her off work until at least Monday when she has to go back to see him. I am hoping to speak with my SIL to make sure he keeps a close eye on her and knows what to look out for. When she was in med school she got sepsis through an infected central port and finished in ICU on a ventilator and dialysis, so this is very worrying. So here I am on the computer, when I have so many WIPs needing knitting.
Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Already had A Shawl for Jane, but have downloaded this one now.So, are you going to knit your namesake?
> 
> Sue


saved in Rav library. both are quite beautiful


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--has your workshop begun yet?


No, not yet. Early in March (2nd). I'm just sorting out my materials to make sure I am ready.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> .... this is very worrying. So here I am on the computer, when I have so many WIPs needing knitting.
> Sue


You are all in my prayers, Sue. I hope her infection gets cleared up soon. May God bless you with peace.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Already had A Shawl for Jane, but have downloaded this one now.So, are you going to knit your namesake?


I had also downloaded the Jane one before but not Dot's - I like that better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Amy was awaiting me when I got home. I know she was having a problem with her J-tube ...


Oh, so sorry to hear that. I hope it doesn't require any major intervention.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I am trying to get myself motivated to knit. I was out for lunch with a former coworker, than Amy was awaiting me when I got home. I know she was having a problem with her J-tube that got replaced and saw the doc on Monday. The site looks awful and she is having a lot of leakage. She is on an antibiotic and the doc, after consultation with another has also put her on some other med. Her doc wants her off work until at least Monday when she has to go back to see him. I am hoping to speak with my SIL to make sure he keeps a close eye on her and knows what to look out for. When she was in med school she got sepsis through an infected central port and finished in ICU on a ventilator and dialysis, so this is very worrying. So here I am on the computer, when I have so many WIPs needing knitting.
> Sue


I'm so sorry to hear that Sue. I hope her infection clears up soon, I know how worrying it is and you feel so helpless. Sending lots of love to you and your family .💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> No, not yet. Early in March (2nd). I'm just sorting out my materials to make sure I am ready.


Okay--I lose track of time something awful. I am sure you will be well prepared. Hoping to peak in on your teaching.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am trying to get myself motivated to knit. I was out for lunch with a former coworker, than Amy was awaiting me when I got home. I know she was having a problem with her J-tube that got replaced and saw the doc on Monday. The site looks awful and she is having a lot of leakage. She is on an antibiotic and the doc, after consultation with another has also put her on some other med. Her doc wants her off work until at least Monday when she has to go back to see him. I am hoping to speak with my SIL to make sure he keeps a close eye on her and knows what to look out for. When she was in med school she got sepsis through an infected central port and finished in ICU on a ventilator and dialysis, so this is very worrying. So here I am on the computer, when I have so many WIPs needing knitting.
> Sue


Oh, dear. Such a worry. I would just knit something mindless to discharge some the anxiety if it were me. Hope she is okay.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Sue.
> 
> Tanya, this is the swift I have. The two bottom pieces interlock to make the base. The two arms interlock at the center and are placed on the base. 5 posts are included. The shorter one goes in the center through the arms and into the base. The 4 longer ones go into the holes on the arms to hold your hank. Use the zoom in to get a closer look at the swift. Everything spins quickly and smoothly.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ChiaoGoo-Yarn-Swift-Wooden-Tabletop/dp/B0033F0A40


thank you Bev. I got it. Mine has the same interlocking arms with the removable dowels but the center is connected with a bolt and washers. Yours is a pegged unit. And yours is not much more costly than mine was. It is a nice design and works well and is great for the price. I will try to photo mine and send it tomorrow. I am sure the guy who made mine modeled his on your Amish design.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Sue. I am so sorry. You and your DD will be in my prayers. Hope things clear up quickly. Hugs.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh that's funny... I was taught to make guacamole from my SIL when I was 18 (first marriage) and she used a stone bowl and all fresh ingredients.. that is how I thought it was always made.. then I found a good salsa and it cut down on the prep time  I would love to know what kind of *steak* Churrasco is??? if it needs avocados then it must be wonderful


Churrasco is skirt steak. Common in Mexican restaurants (in the US, don't know about in Mexico). It is broiled or grilled and usually served with chimichurri sauce (I make mine with cilantro instead of parsley) and guacamole. Another funny kitchen story involves chimichurri sauce. I was making it in a blender (cilantro, oil, vinegar, garlic) and when I went to remove the carafe the collar stayed on the base and well, green ooze everywhere. My DH came in the kitchen said 'wow' and walked right out, he never asked or said another word, so not like him. I was able to salvage enough sauce by putting the carafe back on but it took a lot of effort to clean the blender base. Oil gets into everything, and it brought the pureed cilantro with it. I use a blender stick now.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hoping for a speedy clearing of your daughter's infection Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh yes.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Thanks. Wondered what was typical. So you get to keep your project and the pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. Hopefully not. being a nurse, she is on her feet and running around all the time. hopefully at home she can rest and stay as still as possible.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Oh, so sorry to hear that. I hope it doesn't require any major intervention.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni. Hopefully if she gets to rest, and with the med, it will clear up.

Sue


TLL said:


> You are all in my prayers, Sue. I hope her infection gets cleared up soon. May God bless you with peace.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Sue. I hope her infection clears up soon, I know how worrying it is and you feel so helpless. Sending lots of love to you and your family .💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. Well I have been sitting knitting, and that does help. This is my first clue for Triangle of Happiness.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Oh, dear. Such a worry. I would just knit something mindless to discharge some the anxiety if it were me. Hope she is okay.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, will be praying for your daughter as well as you. Love your DreamBird. 

Ronie, I love that FoxPaws scarf. I think I had posted a link to that at one time. Someday I may make that. 

Julie, hope everything stayed dry during the move today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...This is my first clue for Triangle of Happiness.


Looking marvellous, Sue.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ps - here is a cute and funny knitting satire that was posted in the Evening Harold which appears to be a paper in England 
http://eveningharold.com/2015/02/01/health-scare-at-harold-knitting-circle-as-members-found-to-have-been-sharing-needles/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is cute.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Ps - here is a cute and funny knitting satire that was posted in the Evening Harold which appears to be a paper in England
> http://eveningharold.com/2015/02/01/health-scare-at-harold-knitting-circle-as-members-found-to-have-been-sharing-needles/


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Well I have been sitting knitting, and that does help. This is my first clue for Triangle of Happiness.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue, I'm glad that knitting helps. Take care. 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Well I have been sitting knitting, and that does help. This is my first clue for Triangle of Happiness.
> 
> Sue


Sue, that is very pretty. So is your Dreambird. Hugs and prayers for your daughter. Praying for a quick healing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your start on your Triangle, Sue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ps - here is a cute and funny knitting satire that was posted in the Evening Harold which appears to be a paper in England
> http://eveningharold.com/2015/02/01/health-scare-at-harold-knitting-circle-as-members-found-to-have-been-sharing-needles/


Very cute. Thanx


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Well I have been sitting knitting, and that does help. This is my first clue for Triangle of Happiness.
> 
> Sue


Love the name of the shawl. Sounds like a good meditation for you now. The shawl is beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We will be south of there! in Yachats http://silversurf-motel.com/ My husband got the Valentines special. Only now I am seeing the price so it makes me wonder what else he ordered .. I know he quoted back when making the reservation more than that
> 
> Yachats is only about 30 or 45 minutes from Newport and we will be going up to Depot bay probably the same day as we go up there.. I would love to see Lincoln City
> 
> That is a very pretty caplette Bev.. it would be perfect for sitting in bed reading or even knitting when it gets a bit chilly in the evenings


We actually ended going south today as my DH wanted to go into northern CA. Was a very windy and wet drive but the ocean was gorgeous with the high surfs. We are now in Grants Pass for the night. Will be a long drive home tomorrow. At least 8 hours or so. It's been fun, though.  I really like the Yachats area (actually I love all the Oregon Coast). Where do you live? Your trip should be wonderful. I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Whew - lucky that you realize in time!


Ditto from me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Sue. I hope her infection clears up soon, I know how worrying it is and you feel so helpless. Sending lots of love to you and your family .💞


And from me, too, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. Well I have been sitting knitting, and that does help. This is my first clue for Triangle of Happiness.
> 
> Sue


That looks beautiful, Sue!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Great! Good luck with it. I was impressed with the workshop.
> 
> Sue


I did half a feather yesterday with no problem once I could see where it was going. I don't like to knit "blind". I had to frog it once as I had miss counted the cast on. Tut! I was watching TV at the same time :| It is an excellent workshop and makes the pattern accessible to all :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am so sorry to hear about Amy. Prayers and hugs are on their way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your triangle of happiness is looking really good :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought that this was so cute - especially for those with kids to dress up:
My Valentine Beanie by Amber Schaaf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-valentine-beanie

Also, My <3 Is On The Line
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-3-is-on-the-line


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, that is very funny. Made me chuckle this morning :XD:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sweet hats, Jane.

Chris, loved the satire. 

This morning I go to my DIL for crafting. I will be working on another Winding Mitts for my friend in the nursing home. I am making them the same colors as mine as that is what she wanted. Her eyes are not very good anymore. I think that is why she really liked the bright colors. She could see them. I would love to work on my Snowflake, but that is a little hard to take places.  I made hers with a larger needle and added some length, and I like them much better. They fit and are not so tight. May have to rip mine out and redo them. 

Then at 12 we are going to our other LYS. She is having a 1st birthday party bash. She has new yarn in-a whole wall of it covered with wrapping paper.  Gonna take some money. I know I really don't need yarn in the true sense of the word, HOWEVER. . .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sweet hats, Jane.
> 
> Chris, loved the satire.
> 
> ...


What is the point of going to see a new yarn stash w/o cash? You never know when something will just jump off the wall into your bag so it will have to be paid for.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--the child's ear flap hat was just timely. I am doing a prototype of a hat that needs ear flaps I think and needed something for proportions. The crochet hat is also nice and went into the library.

Short Rows: Knitting Daily sent this out today and it looks like a nice way to do short rows. Along with our yarns we need more techniques and tools--Right!

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/knitscene/archive/2015/01/29/technique-thursday-shadow-wraps.aspx?et_cid=722270&et_rid=241779753&linkid=video#video


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. One of my daughters wants to learn to crochet, as she has a friend who crochets some really neat hats for her children. This is a cute crocheted hat. Even if I started today, I can't imagine teaching her to do one for this Valentine's Day, but I am sure this is one she would love to be able to make.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I thought that this was so cute - especially for those with kids to dress up:
> My Valentine Beanie by Amber Schaaf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-valentine-beanie
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...a friend who crochets some really neat hats for her children. ...


The heart ear flap one might be a little more difficult but I came across this one (free pattern) that you might like to use with your daughter - looks fairly straight forward.
I have others saved if you want me to see if I have anything suitable for a beginner.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. If you wouldn't mind checking, that would be wonderful.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> The heart ear flap one might be a little more difficult but I came across this one (free pattern) that you might like to use with your daughter - looks fairly straight forward.
> I have others saved if you want me to see if I have anything suitable for a beginner.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--That's an adorable foxy hat but I think for a real newbie I would stay with the basics of beginning, sc, turning and keeping track of the edges where people always seem to have such a hard time not losing stitches. A scarf with nice yarn would be a good beginning. A dishcloth is a great project, too, as sc and dc and hdd stitches can be used. Bias knitting can be shown easily. And edging with an sc frame or even, if the skill is there, a loopy lace stitch. The foxy hat will be great when she learns about increases/decreases, and changing yarns. Of course I don't know how quick a learner you daughter is or how dextrous.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I re-watched the Knitting Daily video on Shadow Short Rows and it was a strange experience. The woman teaching knits exactly like I do; it felt like watching myself on video. Has anyone else had such an experience? I find most people have different ways of holding the yarn and/or manipulating it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are 3 free patterns by Jane Araújo. I have had Gail (aka Nightsongs) on my to-do list for a while but just noticed the other two - both interesting, especially the entrelac one:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Jane%20Araújo&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date

ETA: That link doesn't seem to want to bring up the page. if this one works, just click on the "free" box on the left.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date&designer=Jane%20Araújo

Another try:
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/jane-araujo
Okay - this seems to work: click on "search these designs" then on the "free" button on the subsequent page.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sorry! (This is good for me to know.) The document is called: Knitting Pattern Chart Hearts to You Dishcloth


unfrotunatly my Office program won't open this one with out downloading a new one  If you could put this in Adobe (I would have no clue how to do that! ) I could open it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am trying to get myself motivated to knit. I was out for lunch with a former coworker, than Amy was awaiting me when I got home. I know she was having a problem with her J-tube that got replaced and saw the doc on Monday. The site looks awful and she is having a lot of leakage. She is on an antibiotic and the doc, after consultation with another has also put her on some other med. Her doc wants her off work until at least Monday when she has to go back to see him. I am hoping to speak with my SIL to make sure he keeps a close eye on her and knows what to look out for. When she was in med school she got sepsis through an infected central port and finished in ICU on a ventilator and dialysis, so this is very worrying. So here I am on the computer, when I have so many WIPs needing knitting.
> Sue


Sue that is scary and tense!! I think being here on the computer with friends is a good place to be right now.. I pray they will clear this up and she will be back at work doing great!!  I hope her boss will be understanding! Those WIP's will still be there... I am sure you will get to them at some point today.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We actually ended going south today as my DH wanted to go into northern CA. Was a very windy and wet drive but the ocean was gorgeous with the high surfs. We are now in Grants Pass for the night. Will be a long drive home tomorrow. At least 8 hours or so. It's been fun, though.  I really like the Yachats area (actually I love all the Oregon Coast). Where do you live? Your trip should be wonderful. I know you will enjoy it.


Oh wow you went right past my street!! I am off of 101!! I was home too... maybe next time.. where in Cali did you go?? there is a great seafood place in Crescent City..  it is called the 'Chart Room' it is great unless the sea lions are too close.. like 30 ft from the front door.. they stink! LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I re-watched the Knitting Daily video on Shadow Short Rows and it was a strange experience. The woman teaching knits exactly like I do; it felt like watching myself on video. Has anyone else had such an experience? I find most people have different ways of holding the yarn and/or manipulating it.


Yes! when I was first learning to knit I watched a lot of Cat Bordhi videos... I must of picked up her style.. about 6 months ago I was watching one of her videos and I had that same though.. oh my gosh she knits just like me  only its the other way around.. every so often I will find a video that the knitter is knitting like that.. It helps me know I am still doing it right.. I feel I knit too loose but I have learned to adjust it.. I just knit in smaller sizes it is a trick of the mind though because I know I don't wear a small LOL

EDIT: I have that email and will watch it some time today.. I keep a lot of Knitting Daily's emails. They are so informative.. I delete a lot too...LOL they are also good at trying to sell me stuff..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that pattern Dianna is one I would gladly learn to do enterlace for.. that is one of the prettiest that I have seen.. 

We are still storming here..I think I will be cleaning at my friends house today.. she such a card.. she says to me "please don't let anyone know how messy my house is" and it isn't messy at all...LOL yes the floor and dusting needs done but good grief I was expecting hours and hours of work just to find the room! She got sprayed in the face with pesticides a few years back and is luck to be alive. But she can't bend over or do any exertion and is on oxygen 24/7 she is in her 30's or 40's .. I feel bad for her.. so young and such a limitations 

I finished the cowl! buttons on and ready to be steamed and then given to her.. I might take it to her work or I'll wait until they come to the house next week.. Its friday and they are very busy at the deli on fridays.. I am sure it will fit her tiny little face better than mine!! I'll share pictures

Sue that is the perfect project.. its name should be a great motivator


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh wow you went right past my street!! I am off of 101!! I was home too... maybe next time.. where in Cali did you go?? there is a great seafood place in Crescent City..  it is called the 'Chart Room' it is great unless the sea lions are too close.. like 30 ft from the front door.. they stink! LOL


Wow, we were close! Will have to get your # next time we head down that way (could be awhile, but you never know). We just went into Smith River and then headed up 199 to Grant's Pass. It was a lovely drive through that part of the redwood forest. Then it got dark and was really rainy and not always easy to see. Not fun! Glad we took the time for this getaway, though. I did see a few bead shops along the way and a couple of yarn shops. There was a bead shop right next door to our hotel north of Depoe Bay, too. Didn't stop in any of them as we were just out seeing the sights.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> that pattern Dianna is one I would gladly learn to do enterlace for.. that is one of the prettiest that I have seen..
> 
> We are still storming here..I think I will be cleaning at my friends house today.. she such a card.. she says to me "please don't let anyone know how messy my house is" and it isn't messy at all...LOL yes the floor and dusting needs done but good grief I was expecting hours and hours of work just to find the room! She got sprayed in the face with pesticides a few years back and is luck to be alive. But she can't bend over or do any exertion and is on oxygen 24/7 she is in her 30's or 40's .. I feel bad for her.. so young and such a limitations
> 
> ...


That's great you got the cowl finished for her, Ronie. I'm sure she'll really appreciate it. That is really sad about her health problems.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Yes! when I was first learning to knit I watched a lot of Cat Bordhi videos... I must of picked up her style.. about 6 months ago I was watching one of her videos and I had that same though.. oh my gosh she knits just like me  only its the other way around.. every so often I will find a video that the knitter is knitting like that.. It helps me know I am still doing it right.. I feel I knit too loose but I have learned to adjust it.. I just knit in smaller sizes it is a trick of the mind though because I know I don't wear a small LOL
> 
> EDIT: I have that email and will watch it some time today.. I keep a lot of Knitting Daily's emails. They are so informative.. I delete a lot too...LOL they are also good at trying to sell me stuff..


Well, yes, Knitting Daily is strictly a commercial site for profit making. They don't give out that much real information except on occasion and this is one of those times. I liked a lot of Euny Jang's tutorials and sorry she has left them. I think she is with Craftsy now. Did a bit of research on their site yesterday trying to clarify a question I had. So they do serve a good purpose.

I like watching others knit. The styles are so diverse and often their is great history behind them. But seeing yourself, as that is how it felt, was the strangest experience. I think I liked it and it did provide some validation for my style.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> that pattern Dianna is one I would gladly learn to do enterlace for.. that is one of the prettiest that I have seen..
> 
> We are still storming here..I think I will be cleaning at my friends house today.. she such a card.. she says to me "please don't let anyone know how messy my house is" and it isn't messy at all...LOL yes the floor and dusting needs done but good grief I was expecting hours and hours of work just to find the room! She got sprayed in the face with pesticides a few years back and is luck to be alive. But she can't bend over or do any exertion and is on oxygen 24/7 she is in her 30's or 40's .. I feel bad for her.. so young and such a limitations
> 
> ...


That is horrible what happened to your friend. I hope she rec'd some decent damage money for her health condition. That happened to a friend's son some years back. He was a HS student and was on the ball field when the school went and sprayed the fields. This kid already had learning disabilities and needed more like a hole in the head! I wish the public would get it together about the dangers of these chemicals and raise a serious ruckus.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> unfrotunatly my Office program won't open this one with out downloading a new one  If you could put this in Adobe (I would have no clue how to do that! ) I could open it.


Sorry! Thanks for the reminder to publish it in two forms. This is the pdf format. Here you go:

When I opened my email this morning, I had a wonderful surprise. Dragonflylace had messaged me! I cried. It was so good to hear from her and know that she is ok. She said to say "Hello" to everyone and that she is so happy to see the Lace Party doing so well. The little lurker.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, so much has happened this morning.

Ronie, so sorry for what happened to your friend. So glad you can help her out. I am sure she will love the cowl.

Toni, thanks for passing on the 'Hello" from DFL. Yes, so good to hear she is doing well. I could not open this download. So thanks for the pdf format. 

I saw the Shadow Short Rows. Kept that email to work with later. 

Pam and Ronie, I can't believe that you guys were so close last night. How very cool. Next time have a plan.  Or at least a way to contact each other.  Don't want to miss it again.

Jane, thanks for the lovely lace links to Jane Araujo's work. I think that Tru Wuv is my favorite.

I bought this yarn this morning for the little capelet I showed you all a few days ago. I only bought one, because that's all the money I had. Didn't know how much I would need anyway. I will need another one. The yarn is Mrs Crosbys Carpet Bag yarn. It is 80% superwash merino and 20% silk. Lovely feel. I went home with the Creme, but check out all the lovely colorways they had. It felt so strange to me not to purchase one of those luscious colors, but I wanted the capelet to wear with everything.

http://mrscrosbyplays.com/multis.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...The yarn is Mrs Crosbys Carpet Bag yarn....


I had a long "look" at these yarns a while back - I thought that they were a bit expensive & resisted the urge. Probably wouldn't have been able to if I had seen them in person.
This will look lovely in that capelet.

ETA: I agree, Tru Wuv is stunning.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

She has some nice patterns.

This is my Nightsongs, that I knit a couple of years ago. Some of the instructions were not clear, and, as you will see from my notes, I checked out other people's notes. I loved how it turned out, and it won a blue ribbon at our county fair.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/britgirl45/gail-aka-nightsongs
Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here are 3 free patterns by Jane Araújo. I have had Gail (aka Nightsongs) on my to-do list for a while but just noticed the other two - both interesting, especially the entrelac one:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Jane%20Araújo&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=date
> 
> ETA: That link doesn't seem to want to bring up the page. if this one works, just click on the "free" box on the left.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow, so much has happened this morning.
> 
> Ronie, so sorry for what happened to your friend. So glad you can help her out. I am sure she will love the cowl.
> 
> ...


I agree - will definitely get a contact # next time we head down that way.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...This is my Nightsongs...


Totally gorgeous, Sue!
Now I want to cast one on immediately.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Adventurine Capelet by Gina Wilde
Interesting, not sure that I'd knit it but it is striking with the black contrast. Reminds me a bit of the Dreambird with the juxtaposition of solid & variegated. I could certainly imagine that it would be just the right topper to create a sophisticated outfit.
*This pattern is free from Thursday, February 5th at 10pm EST until Monday, February 9th at 9am EST.*

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/adventurine-capelet


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> .........
> 
> I saw the Shadow Short Rows. Kept that email to work with later.
> 
> ...


Very nice sounding yarn. It will look good with that caplet. Never heard of that yarn. Is it a small line?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is pretty - really like the one in the pink & taupe colourway:
Leadlight by Sonya Newstead
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leadlight


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is pretty - really like the one in the pink & taupe colourway:
> Leadlight by Sonya Newstead
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leadlight


Another beauty. It does look good in the tonal colors.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This is pretty - really like the one in the pink & taupe colourway:
> Leadlight by Sonya Newstead
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leadlight


This is one of the first shawls I put in my library. And I still love it. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Another beauty. It does look good in the tonal colors.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Tanya, it's a part of Lorna's Laces yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie/Pam--hope you 2 get to hook up at some point. Given the global nature of KP is always strikes me how many physical connections are made. I am sure it will be special when this happens.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I re-read my post earlier.. I was making the cowl for my sons GF.  

My friend that I cleaned for has had a terrible time of it.. It makes me treasure every breath I take.. I have heard of this happening more and more.. of course once something is in your head you tend to pay closer attention to it when it pops up again.. 

Toni that is great news!! I'm glad she reached out and sent word  

Yes Pam next time we will have to take some time and get together.. That is a beautiful drive from 101 to I-5 I have done it in the dark and in the snow.. I have also driven it when I was way to tired to drive.. luckily I made it home just fine... I will never drive to Bend and back in 1 day again.. LOL Bend is 5 hours away.. that was a very long day..

So many beautiful patterns... I think I need to pick a few to make up ... I looked at my pages for Ravelry and I didn't increase as many pages as I thought.. I have 5 or 6 now.. I did have 2


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> that pattern Dianna is one I would gladly learn to do enterlace for.. that is one of the prettiest that I have seen..
> 
> We are still storming here..I think I will be cleaning at my friends house today.. she such a card.. she says to me "please don't let anyone know how messy my house is" and it isn't messy at all...LOL yes the floor and dusting needs done but good grief I was expecting hours and hours of work just to find the room! She got sprayed in the face with pesticides a few years back and is luck to be alive. But she can't bend over or do any exertion and is on oxygen 24/7 she is in her 30's or 40's .. I feel bad for her.. so young and such a limitations
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about your friend Ronie, that is really horrible. I'm sure she will love her cowl. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> She has some nice patterns.
> 
> This is my Nightsongs, that I knit a couple of years ago. Some of the instructions were not clear, and, as you will see from my notes, I checked out other people's notes. I loved how it turned out, and it won a blue ribbon at our county fair.
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised you won a blue ribbon, it's beautiful Sue.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This is pretty - really like the one in the pink & taupe colourway:
> Leadlight by Sonya Newstead
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leadlight


Thanks for all of the links Jane.💞


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I agree - will definitely get a contact # next time we head down that way.


Pam -- If you and the DH decide to head down toward Southern Oregon, but on the interior, I am located at the base of the National Antelope Refuge and about 25 miles from the Oregon Sunstone Area. Not far from Lakeview which of course is on the way to Reno. We are kind of remote, but would always enjoy visitors.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just a quick note. The storm that has been pounding Ronie finally got to us with incredible wind gusts, but no moisture to speak of. I haven't found any damage other than lots of fine dirt in the house, but my friend Laury's ranch has suffered some severe damage. It seems that a mini-tornado probably formed and moved, stock trailers, rearranged hay piles, downed trees and left a garden statute untouched -- go figure. For the last 18 hours our electricity has been bouncing so for most of that time, I had the computer unconnected. Just signed on long enough to touch base and find you all busy. The last 2 days, I set aside my knitting and did up 2 dishtowels for the bridal shower I mentioned awhile back. All done, washed, iron and ready to package along with some other kitchen type goodies: dish clothes, pot holders, coasters, etc. I'm going to close off now and once again unhook the system. Take care and happy knitting all.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick note. The storm that has been pounding Ronie finally got to us with incredible wind gusts, but no moisture to speak of. I haven't found any damage other than lots of fine dirt in the house, but my friend Laury's ranch has suffered some severe damage. It seems that a mini-tornado probably formed and moved, stock trailers, rearranged hay piles, downed trees and left a garden statute untouched -- go figure. For the last 18 hours our electricity has been bouncing so for most of that time, I had the computer unconnected. Just signed on long enough to touch base and find you all busy. The last 2 days, I set aside my knitting and did up 2 dishtowels for the bridal shower I mentioned awhile back. All done, washed, iron and ready to package along with some other kitchen type goodies: dish clothes, pot holders, coasters, etc. I'm going to close off now and once again unhook the system. Take care and happy knitting all.


Stay safe Ronie and Belle. I'm so sorry that Laury has had so much damage, hope she is ok. Love your dishtowels. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...did up 2 dishtowels for the bridal shower ...


Wow - that was fast work! Looks marvellous!
Glad that the storms haven't hit you hard.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle, sorry your friend had so much damage. Please take care. Hope the power stablizes. Love your embroidered towels. Neat work.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie/Pam--hope you 2 get to hook up at some point. Given the global nature of KP is always strikes me how many physical connections are made. I am sure it will be special when this happens.


I hope so, too. And, I agree - it will be really special when it happens.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I re-read my post earlier.. I was making the cowl for my sons GF.
> 
> My friend that I cleaned for has had a terrible time of it.. It makes me treasure every breath I take.. I have heard of this happening more and more.. of course once something is in your head you tend to pay closer attention to it when it pops up again..
> 
> ...


We made it back home around 9:30pm. Long day. Had terrible weather the first half of the trip. Stopped and had lunch and did a couple of errands and by the time we got back on the highway, thankfully the rain had stopped and it was dry the rest of the way home. Beautiful drive but am glad to be home in my own bed tonight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Pam -- If you and the DH decide to head down toward Southern Oregon, but on the interior, I am located at the base of the National Antelope Refuge and about 25 miles from the Oregon Sunstone Area. Not far from Lakeview which of course is on the way to Reno. We are kind of remote, but would always enjoy visitors.


That would be a fun trip, too, and it would be wonderful to meet you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick note. The storm that has been pounding Ronie finally got to us with incredible wind gusts, but no moisture to speak of. I haven't found any damage other than lots of fine dirt in the house, but my friend Laury's ranch has suffered some severe damage. It seems that a mini-tornado probably formed and moved, stock trailers, rearranged hay piles, downed trees and left a garden statute untouched -- go figure. For the last 18 hours our electricity has been bouncing so for most of that time, I had the computer unconnected. Just signed on long enough to touch base and find you all busy. The last 2 days, I set aside my knitting and did up 2 dishtowels for the bridal shower I mentioned awhile back. All done, washed, iron and ready to package along with some other kitchen type goodies: dish clothes, pot holders, coasters, etc. I'm going to close off now and once again unhook the system. Take care and happy knitting all.


Those look great! I'm sure they will be very much appreciated.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful towels, Belle! What a special gift. 

Take care out west in that weather!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

We are close to 100 pages. I wonder why knitting tea party is allowed to go to 188 pages and LP is only allowed 100. Just a thought. I finished Rosebud for GD Taylen, so now I can post Henry and Rosebud off together &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I wonder why knitting tea party is allowed to go to 188 pages ...


That's odd.
*ETA*: We'll find out tomorrow probably (only 2 pages left to go) if we are going to get split into two threads.


> I finished Rosebud ...


So cute! 
The kids will love them.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So cute!
> The kids will love them.


Thank you Jane, it's kinda cute how they have named them already. They are both very excited. I hope they like them when they see them for real. Hoping to post them off early next week.💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Just a quick note. The storm that has been pounding Ronie finally got to us with incredible wind gusts, but no moisture to speak of. I haven't found any damage other than lots of fine dirt in the house, but my friend Laury's ranch has suffered some severe damage. It seems that a mini-tornado probably formed and moved, stock trailers, rearranged hay piles, downed trees and left a garden statute untouched -- go figure. For the last 18 hours our electricity has been bouncing so for most of that time, I had the computer unconnected. Just signed on long enough to touch base and find you all busy. The last 2 days, I set aside my knitting and did up 2 dishtowels for the bridal shower I mentioned awhile back. All done, washed, iron and ready to package along with some other kitchen type goodies: dish clothes, pot holders, coasters, etc. I'm going to close off now and once again unhook the system. Take care and happy knitting all.


A tornado went through here and picked up a shed, knocking the muffler off the tractor and setting the shed upside down on the other side of the fence. No other damage that we ever found. I've also seen straw driven into telephone and electric poles and couldn't pull it out without breaking the straw (bedding material).

Pretty embroidery work, Belle.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Another beauty. It does look good in the tonal colors.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Since some people might need to order their materials for our KAL starting on the 22nd, I will give a summary of the poll. If you want to check back on the info that I supplied previously it is on page 33 of this Party:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314784-33.html

Snowdrop was the most popular with Teahouse coming in second & then Cats Paw. It was suggested that we might just work on the project that we prefer - although I think it would be more fun to have a common project.

1.) Snowdrop seems like a larger project but the two samples that the designer did came in at under 400m each in fingering. It can easily be customized for lace weight by adding a rep (12 stitches) or even make it more scarf-like & keep the original stitch count. I am planning on employing beads but mostly on the ends for weight, I think. I will look more closely at the possibilities when we get at it.
http://www.unikatissima.de/e/?page_id=8992

2.) Teahouse would surely knit up more quickly since she recommends sport weight - consuming 275 - 325 yards. Beads would be a definite possibility there in the border as well although they arent included in the design, nor does she suggest any possibility for adjusting the size. It is a bottom up construction.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teahouse-shawlette

3.) Cat's Paw in the designers model is done with fingering weight - 300 - 325 yards. Its construction is similar to the other designs that I have done by her: start at the bottom & do an 8 row repeat which means that it is customizable. Moving up to a sport weight would be another easy way to make it larger. I can see an obvious placement for beads in the middle of the paw.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cats-paw-scarf-3


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I am sorry to hear about your friend. Prayers for her.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, thank you for your summary of projects. I will look at my stash and make a decision :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, beautiful embroidery but you too stay safe. That damage is awful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

OOOOH Rosebud is so sweet. Great work :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> A tornado went through here and picked up a shed, knocking the muffler off the tractor and setting the shed upside down on the other side of the fence. No other damage that we ever found. I've also seen straw driven into telephone and electric poles and couldn't pull it out without breaking the straw (bedding material).
> 
> Pretty embroidery work, Belle.


That's really scary Tricia, I hope you all stay safe.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> OOOOH Rosebud is so sweet. Great work :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
At risk here is the chance for generating the 100th page. I have BOTH 20 weight DMC thread and the SD card reader...which you will see below has worked to advantage!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

The promised photos of my doilies:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> The promised photos of my doilies:


Fine work!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photos and lovely doilies :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> At risk here is the chance for generating the 100th page. I have BOTH 20 weight DMC thread and the SD card reader...which you will see below has worked to advantage!


Beautiful photos.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> The promised photos of my doilies:


Beautiful work kaixixang. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful doilies.
Sue


kaixixang said:


> The promised photos of my doilies:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad all are ok after the many storms and tornadoes. Scary stuff.

Beautiful doilies KX 

Off for my Sat am bike ride. Only four weeks until the big ride. Actually three weeks as I am looping Lake Okeechobee at the end of this month and that is 115 miles. The big ride is 175 but I get two days to do it.

Happy knitting all,

Melanie

whew, still on page 99


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--your bears are adorable. They came out beautifully and I am sure the kids will love them.

Jane --thanx for the reminder. Do we have to chose our project now? 

Belle--Beautiful, as always, work on those dishtowels. Sounds like a wonderful gift package that will be cherished for a long time.

The western wind storms seem frightening. We have had tornados in my region more than once but never as bad as in the mid-west and west. Our hurricanes can be pretty devastating as was with Sandy and Irene. Be safe and warm.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane --thanx for the reminder. Do we have to chose our project now?...


Jus reminding so that people can have the necessary materials ready to roll.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, your bears are adorable!! I am sure you GDs will love them.

Kaixixang, love the pictures. Your doilies are wonderful!

So glad everyone has stayed safe in all this weather.

Jane, thanks for all your work in getting ready for your hosting. Snowdrop is a beautiful scarf.

Ok, gonna post. We'll see what happens. 

ETA-Aghhhh!  Well, the sky didn't fall yet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--excellent work on your doilies. Neat photos.

Melanie--hard to imagine such an adventurous bike ride with our gray, snow promising weather outside. Can't imagine what good shape you are in! Enjoy.

It is my b'day today and am trying to think of something nice to do for myself.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Tanya. have a wonderful day!
Think there are 15 posts per page, so,hopefully still room for a few more.
Belle, love your little projects. I am sure the recipient will too.

Sorry about the extreme weather out west. Hope you are all safe. I know you needed some rain, but gentle rain would have been more welcome.
Jane, I have to check out my yarn and needles.
Ros, those bears are cute. I made one a couple of years ago for my granddaughter. She really loved Hermione.

Good luck with the ride, Melanie.

Sue



eshlemania said:


> Ros, your bears are adorable!! I am sure you GDs will love them.
> 
> Kaixixang, love the pictures. Your doilies are wonderful!
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jackson's blue bear, he doesn't have a name yet.&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> KX--excellent work on your doilies. Neat photos.
> 
> Melanie--hard to imagine such an adventurous bike ride with our gray, snow promising weather outside. Can't imagine what good shape you are in! Enjoy.
> 
> It is my b'day today and am trying to think of something nice to do for myself.


Wishing you a very happy birthday Tanya. I hope you have a really lovely day 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--your bears are adorable. They came out beautifully and I am sure the kids will love them.


Thank you Tanya. 💞



> The western wind storms seem frightening. We have had tornados in my region more than once but never as bad as in the mid-west and west. Our hurricanes can be pretty devastating as was with Sandy and Irene. Be safe and warm.


I hope everyone stays safe. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, your bears are adorable!! I am sure you GDs will love them.


Thank you Bev. 💞


> So glad everyone has stayed safe in all this weather.


Same from me. 💞


> Jane, thanks for all your work in getting ready for your hosting. Snowdrop is a beautiful scarf.


 I agree it is gorgeous 💞

Ok, gonna post. We'll see what happens. 

ETA-Aghhhh!  Well, the sky didn't fall yet.[/quote]


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, I am sorry to hear about your friend. Prayers for her.


Sorry! I meant to let you know that I am praying for her also.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!!! It is Saturday morning here and as I've done the last several weeks, I took photos of the curtain (not too exciting yet, but...) and wanted to share my progress. The curtain is now 10" deep (remember working from the top down) and that includes the casing for the rod. I've started introducing the lace pattern into the 4 panels. So every 6 rows, 4 new lace stitches are converted from the stockinette to lace -- so currently have a total of 80 stitches (20 per panel) out of the total 422 into lace. My guess is that it will take me at least another week to get all the lace patterns set and then it should just be a long slog to the finish. When I work a big project like this I use all kinds of completion points to mark my progress. For example, I'm nearly finished with ball 3 (440 yds per ball), 10" out of what will be about 58", 80 stitches out of 422 (19%) -- you get my drift. Its the only way I can feel like I'm making some progress. In any case, below are 2 pics -- the first a closeup of the lace insertion and the second just the project laying out.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful kitchen towels Belle... Gosh you would think the wind would die down some by the time it gets over to you.. I guess all the open range lets it build speed again  We are thinking this is coming right off the ocean. I can't wait to get down there and see what all has gone on  I sure hope Laurie is able to fix/clean up the mess.. tell her we are all thinking of her!

Thank you everyone!! this is a nasty storm but should be over by Monday!! and the forecast for our trip is suppose to be sunny and in the low to mid 60's  I just might buy myself a new hoodie.. 
Pam and Belle it would be so much fun to meet half way somewhere and have lunch!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> We are close to 100 pages. I wonder why knitting tea party is allowed to go to 188 pages and LP is only allowed 100. Just a thought. I finished Rosebud for GD Taylen, so now I can post Henry and Rosebud off together 💞


Rosebud is adorable!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane I would be open to any of them but the Snowflake is very close to the advent scarf KAL that Sue was thinking about.. cats paw is free and would look great in a spring color.. So that is my choice!  
Ronie-----Cats Paw

Tricia did this just happen?? Please stay safe and I pray that you get some help with all the damage!

Kaixixang thanks for sharing your pictures  and your doily's are stunning I dream of the day when my stitches look that nice! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Since some people might need to order their materials for our KAL starting on the 22nd, I will give a summary of the poll. If you want to check back on the info that I supplied previously it is on page 33 of this Party:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314784-33.html
> 
> Snowdrop was the most popular with Teahouse coming in second & then Cats Paw. It was suggested that we might just work on the project that we prefer - although I think it would be more fun to have a common project.
> ...


Thanks, Jane, for the reminder and the yarn information. Huge help! I'm still deciding whether I'm going to do Snowdrop or Teahouse.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Pam and Belle it would be so much fun to meet half way somewhere and have lunch!


Ronie -- wouldn't it be fun. When I used to live in the Seattle area I travelled down here to visit my Mom. It was about a 12 hour drive -- so half way certainly sounds better!!

Ros -- love the bears. Such fun and I imagine fun to do too.

And to everyone else, thanks for the good wishes and I'm drooling at all the lovely patterns, yarns etc. I suffer for the same plight as everyone else -- not enough hours in the day to get everything I want to accomplished finished. I so admire those of you who can actively work several projects -- I just can't do it. Seems my focus is limited.

Got some news this week -- need to have both knees replaced (in succession) in the very near future. Am waiting on surgery date (probably within 3 weeks). Am glad, because I'm tired of being limited in my movements, but naturally, somewhat apprehensive. The worst is that I know that while I'm on medication, I won't be able to work on the curtain so need to get something really SIMPLE on the needles for that period. Hard to figure out how to make all this work since I live pretty isolated and don't have family. But, somehow, it will all work out and I'll have had another life adventure -- just not one I was planning on. I'll try and stay in touch once the medical procedures start, but may be away for several weeks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> The promised photos of my doilies:


Beautiful work!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros your bears are so cute! I have the yarn for a red one. I should of made it for my GD 16th Bday!! she is our little Valentine.. born on the 15th.. in a snow blizzard. My daughter said she tried to give us a Anniversary present but her daughter wanted her own day.. 

Belle your curtains are looking really nice.. much nicer than I imagined! Your quite the designer  When I am working on a large project I do the same thing.. I make little goals to work towards that way it is broken down into sizable portions.

Have a great ride Melanie!! I bet it feels great!

Happy Birthday Tanya!! I hope you have a wonderful day.. maybe start a new project, something just for yourself 

WOW!! It didn't split ... it was a kind of Y2K feeling... LMBO


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Wishing you a very happy birthday Tanya. I hope you have a really lovely day 💞 Ros


And Happy Birthday from me, too, Tanya! I hope it's a wonderful day for you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--curtain is coming along beautifully. Your strategy for keeping the energy going is well known and appreciated. I used to count cracks when walking to school as a kid. And years later when I could barely walk, I counted the 300 steps it took to reach my rental unit down the road from my house. These days I will count units in lace or anything else for that matter. I am a counting person. It really helps to set incremental marking points to keep our sense of success going. 

Question: Looking at your close up curtain photo it seems like there is a variation in your knit stitches. Am I seeing that correctly?

I am so impressed with your lace design skills. 

Ronie--Sounds like your vacation has some great weather in store for you. Mid-60's--wow!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jackson's blue bear, he doesn't have a name yet.💞


He is also adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!! It is Saturday morning here and as I've done the last several weeks, I took photos of the curtain (not too exciting yet, but...) and wanted to share my progress. The curtain is now 10" deep (remember working from the top down) and that includes the casing for the rod. I've started introducing the lace pattern into the 4 panels. So every 6 rows, 4 new lace stitches are converted from the stockinette to lace -- so currently have a total of 80 stitches (20 per panel) out of the total 422 into lace. My guess is that it will take me at least another week to get all the lace patterns set and then it should just be a long slog to the finish. When I work a big project like this I use all kinds of completion points to mark my progress. For example, I'm nearly finished with ball 3 (440 yds per ball), 10" out of what will be about 58", 80 stitches out of 422 (19%) -- you get my drift. Its the only way I can feel like I'm making some progress. In any case, below are 2 pics -- the first a closeup of the lace insertion and the second just the project laying out.


You are making great progress on this, Belle. I so admire you for taking on a project of this size and challenge. It is going to be beautiful!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I looked at both the Cats Paw and Snowflake and I like both of them.. I think I know more than a few people who would cherish a Advent scar.. my sister the Minister for 1  I love the idea of it changing all along the scarf! Plus the way the website is laid out is really good for a KAL!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, those bears are cute. I made one a couple of years ago for my granddaughter. She really loved Hermione.


Thank you Sue, do you have a photo of Hermione? Would love to see it .💞


> Good luck with the ride, Melanie.


From me too.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle, your curtains are looking beautiful. Thanks for the comments on my bears. So sorry to hear about your knees.&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Rosebud is adorable!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Whoo Hoo! 101 pages and we are still here! Maybe it is because we will be switching out again soon?

Belle, your curtain is so pretty! I like the little twist in the center lace stitch.

Ros, your bears are wonderful. Aren't Gypsycream patterns fun to do? 

Happy Birthday, Tanya! I do hope you have a special day. 

As for our little KAL, I am leaning toward the Cats Paw as it is a smaller project to add to my ever growing pile of WIP's.  Beads, Jane, did you mention beads? I could add a few of those! 

Enjoy your ride, Melanie!!!

The sun is shining brightly here today. Have a blessed day!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have you noticed there seems to be a lot of new patterns with blocks of color? Here is a nice one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swing-12

P.S. I'm outa here for now.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros your bears are so cute! I have the yarn for a red one. I should of made it for my GD 16th Bday!! she is our little Valentine.. born on the 15th.. in a snow blizzard. My daughter said she tried to give us a Anniversary present but her daughter wanted her own day..


Thank you Ronie, I have a few more to make yet, it's easy knitting and it's getting me through the days at the moment and it's also putting some smiles on faces. My granddaughters are very excited and can't wait to get them. So I'm hoping to send them in the mail tomorrow. 💞 I can see why your GD wanted her own special day. My son and my niece were born on my birthday and one of my best friends died on my birthday a few years back. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> He is also adorable!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great pattern Toni.. I love the orange one  Get out and enjoy that sunshine


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, your bears are wonderful. Aren't Gypsycream patterns fun to do?


Thank you Toni, they certainly are fun to do.💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> The promised photos of my doilies:


Love the doilies. Brings back fond memories. Your work in very beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--is this the yarn that you bought? It seems like a good sale going online right now.

http://www.chelseayarns.com/Artyarns_Beaded_Silk_and_Sequins_light_yarn_s/1829.htm


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, Here is the link to my post about Hermione. Apparently her pic must have been on my camera and not on my iPad.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-94171-1.html

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Have you noticed there seems to be a lot of new patterns with blocks of color? Here is a nice one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swing-12
> 
> P.S. I'm outa here for now.


What I am seeing is more of the "swing" knitting with its short row technique. I am loving that effect for color patterning and want to do another project with it. Need to put my creative thinking cap on.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, I have a few more to make yet, it's easy knitting and it's getting me through the days at the moment and it's also putting some smiles on faces. My granddaughters are very excited and can't wait to get them. So I'm hoping to send them in the mail tomorrow. 💞 I can see why your GD wanted her own special day. My son and my niece were born on my birthday and one of my best friends died on my birthday a few years back. 💞


We had 2 boys born within 10 days of each other and one right at xmas. We usually did one big group party but I think they would have preferred a day themselves. Our thinking was in a different place back then--would probably do it differently these days. For adults it seems to mean something different to have a child born on their b'day. It is more like a personal gift that tends to create a special bonding.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ros, love your bears. They are so cute.

Melanie, have fun on your bike ride.

Tanya, enjoy your birthday. How about a quick, easy project to learn something new.

Belle, great work on your curtain. You are coming along very fast considering the size. Good luck with your knee surgery. Hope you have someone you can stay with or can help you those first days and to get to therapy, run errands, etc. Maybe come visit for a few weeks.

Ronie, no, it happened when I was a kid. It must not have been bad, we all slept through it. The shed was close too the house but only the shed was hit. The tractor was one of the older type tractors with the muffler on top of the motor, in front of the driver.

Lovely pictures. The one with snow in the branch cut will make a great painting. Why is snow so pretty and so dangerous. We need to find a way to make snow just fall to make pretty scenery but stay off the roads and paths and work areas.

Prediction is above freezing temperatures the rest of the month. That will be wonderful and nice for the new baby calf. April hid it well, I hunted for 3 days and either never got close or she was smart enough to not give away her hide away.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Belle--Question: Looking at your close up curtain photo it seems like there is a variation in your knit stitches. Am I seeing that correctly?


Tanya -- I'm not sure exactly what you are looking at, but perhaps it is the block of reverse stockinette above each 4 lace stitches. I decided that I wanted to create a visual effect akin to an arch over the lace panels. So to do that I'm putting a block of reverse stockinette over the "next" 4 stitches to become lace. On the sixth row of the block, I'm adding a horizontal knit effect. I'm hopeful that when the whole thing is done, the arch effect will become apparent and that the horizontal lines will help delineate the difference between the lace and the top portion. When I get to the diamond panel there is some knitted stitches in blocks and I wanted to separate them from the top. I figure that at this point, until I get the whole of the lace panels set and on the needles and probably an inch or two I won't know if I will be happy with the transition effect. I sure hope I am, because the thought of ripping it out is not one I want to entertain.

Best to everyone. Am off to town to visit with my Mom. Incidentally, her birthday was the 4th -- the same as Michael's. And fortunately, I didn't have the same kind of challenges preparing her cupcakes, except that one of the nurses approached me the next day and said "What did you do to that icing?" and of course, I'm thinking, "oh goodness, what happened?" Then she explain that she really, really liked it and wanted to know how it was made. A big sigh of relief......

Take care


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy birthday, Tanya. Do have a lovely day and give yourself a treat.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tanya!! Treat yourself to a nice meal or some nice yarn, or both!

Belle, those curtains are coming along nicely. Good luck with your surgery. Knee replacement has a high success rate. My aunt went back to teaching tennis within a few months. She was up and about long before that but tennis is tough on knees with all those stops and starts so the teaching took a bit longer but she is back 100%.

Counting - I count all the time. Don't retain any of the counts but I do try to not count out loud, lol.

Bike ride was good albeit windy. A head wind is like going uphill and we had 20+ mph headwinds for the first half and then crosswinds for the return. Oh well, good training for the lake ride as there is nothing to block the wind on that one. And breakfast with my peeps afterwards is always fun.

Funny, I was leaning towards the teahouse shawl out of the three Jane whittled down to and everyone else likes the other two  Whichever the group decides upon I'll try. 

Have an awesome day all,

Melanie


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Tanya. I hope it is a special day for you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- I'm not sure exactly what you are looking at, but perhaps it is the block of reverse stockinette above each 4 lace stitches. I decided that I wanted to create a visual effect akin to an arch over the lace panels. So to do that I'm putting a block of reverse stockinette over the "next" 4 stitches to become lace. On the sixth row of the block, I'm adding a horizontal knit effect. I'm hopeful that when the whole thing is done, the arch effect will become apparent and that the horizontal lines will help delineate the difference between the lace and the top portion. When I get to the diamond panel there is some knitted stitches in blocks and I wanted to separate them from the top. I figure that at this point, until I get the whole of the lace panels set and on the needles and probably an inch or two I won't know if I will be happy with the transition effect. I sure hope I am, because the thought of ripping it out is not one I want to--.......
> 
> It is in the close up pic of the curtain around the lace segment that some of the stitches look like knit stitches pulled to the side as if a twist was put into them. Are these reverse SS? Maybe I don't know what I am looking at. Reverse SS to me was always purl on the RS and K on the WS. Am I wrong?
> I hope this doesn't sound critical because that is not what I am wanting to do--just curious to know.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, thanx everyone for the good wishes. I am trying to put something special into my day but having a challenge here. I did start to look at some better yarns online that were on sale. Sent the Chelsea Yarn link for the sequined yarn but they have a 20% off sale ongoing and they have this Filarura di Crosa yarn that I have really liked--a very smooth/soft merino DK yarn with wonderfully clear colors. The yarn is hard to find anymore. But they also have some other wonderful yarns on sale.

Am trying to think of some special dinner item but nothing is striking my fancy.

My DIL had my gd send me a happy b'day song video that made me cry. Can't believe she is 4 now. I miss her terribly. My DIL places a high value on family relationships so she extended herself to me this way.


Melanie--sounds like you had a good workout today. Great training for your big run coming up.

Tricia--hope the calf fares well in these temps. Was thinking this a.m. that we should be turning a corner with these frigid temps now. Am so looking forward to seeing 30* weather become average again--at least for a short time before the Spring thaw begins.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my, up to 102 just since I've been gone. I'd better start posting now or I will forget.

Belle, your curtain is amazing. It will look so lovely in your window. So sorry you have to have knee replacements. But thankful, that there is something they can do to help out your situation.

Roz, I love Booberry.  Jackson will be thrilled with him. How long does it take you to make a bear. I have often toyed with the idea of doing a bear, but have not taken the plunge yet. 

Opps, Tanya. I forgot to wish you a happy birthday. I hope that you have a wonderful day. We have 38 degrees today and the ice is melting. Hopefully it is coming your way.

Tanya, that is something like the yarn that I got except there are not as many sequins and beads. There are like 6" with sequins and beads and then about a yard without. 

Jane, I probably will not be participating in the KAL you are going to be having. I have too many projects that I have started lately, that I need to keep moving on. And DH is starting to think that I don't hear what he says when I am knitting and that I am ALWAYS knitting. Now why would he think that??


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I just have to love them. I told my fur kids I wanted some 6" wood dpn for Christmas, but didn't get them. Maybe they thought it wouldn't be a surprise, maybe they didn't save enough pennies. BUT, today for an early valentine's present a package arrived Knit Picks 6" dpn and some sock yarn with pattern. If I knew this before I forgot. There are 2 sizes of #1 and #2 needles.

They would have gotten more needles for their money from another supplier but not the yarn. And these match my wooden interchangeable set. Wonder who helped them? They and my LP friends were the only ones who knew. 

Lest I forget, Happy Valentines next Saturday.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What I am seeing is more of the "swing" knitting with its short row technique. I am loving that effect for color patterning and want to do another project with it. Need to put my creative thinking cap on.


Tanya, you were before the times when you did you Random Monet. 

Ros, I was not trying to name Jackson's bear. It's just what popped into my mind when I saw him.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Happy birthday, tamarque !!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jackson's blue bear, he doesn't have a name yet.💞


Lovely blue! Looks electric.
You are creating a Teddy Bears Picnic!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--realized after I posted that the sequined yarn was not the exact same as yours, but I did see that brand being sold.

As for being in a vanguard, I often seem to be in front of the trend which can sometimes be a bit lonely. I think my mother was a bit like that in her tastes. I guess there was some independence in her that squeaked out this way and must have impacted me. 

Belle--sorry I missed out on your knee problem. My utmost sympathies. Knees can be horribly painful and so debilitating. it took a few years to get mine healed enough that they let me carry on sufficiently and I am grateful for that.

Tricia--someone must have been sneak peaking into your posts from LP&#128521;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...a closeup of the lace insertion and the second just the project laying out.


Look at you go, Belle!
Now that you are into the lace sections, it will be more interesting knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...cats paw is free and would look great in a spring color.. So that is my choice!


Sure - as long as we get together & share what we are working on - that's the main thing.
They are all free - or were, anyway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I'm still deciding whether I'm going to do Snowdrop or Teahouse.


Maybe you can do both. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> -- need to have both knees replaced ...


A mixed blessing - downtime during recovery but with the promise of more freedom - & less pain.

Two of my sisters & 3 of my brothers have had both knees done. They were all very pleased with the results.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...WOW!! It didn't split ... it was a kind of Y2K feeling...


Wasn't it?!
Perhaps they have changed the policy... or a software update has allowed more pages...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I looked at both the Cats Paw and Snowflake and I like both of them...


They are quite different in nature though.


> I love the idea of it changing all along the scarf!


Although the pattern changes, it flows more cohesively than the other advent scarves that I have seen. They are more like samplers. I think that this one is more sophisticated looking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...As for our little KAL, I am leaning toward the Cats Paw as it is a smaller project...


Since you can do it in a heavier weight, it would knit up more quickly, for sure. It would be a good break in between projects that require more attention. I haven't knit it yet but I have examined the instructions & it is very similar to the other patterns that I have done by her. 


> Beads, Jane, did you mention beads? I could add a few of those!


There is a close up of the paw on the project page - you can see where to put the bead from that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Here is the link to my post about Hermione...


She is lovely. 
Isn't it funny how these bears, etc., seem to all have their own personality shining through?
I made Christmas angel decorations once: curved tube pasta for the body, bow tie pasta for the wings, elbow mac for the arms, a hazel nut for the head & barley for hair. I painted on the facial features. I made a pile of them because I gave a few to family & friends. I had them all laid out on a tray & they all looked unique - the smile a little different, head titled more this way or that, elbows in a more rakish angle, ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...her birthday was the 4th -- the same as Michael's.


And my niece just had a baby boy on the 4th. My sister's first great-grand child.
Glad to hear that your cupcakes were a hit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Counting - I count all the time. Don't retain any of the counts but I do try to not count out loud, lol.


... steps on stairs, holes in the ceiling tiles at the hairdresser's, tiles on the bathroom floor, ... my son says that I have OCD - calls me Monk.


> Bike ride was good albeit windy... And breakfast with my peeps afterwards is always fun.


Sounds like such fun! 


> Funny, I was leaning towards the teahouse shawl out of the three Jane whittled down to and everyone else likes the other two  Whichever the group decides upon I'll try. ...


Well, Teahouse *was* the 2nd most favourite & you should do a project that you like, obviously.
I am pretty sure that I will eventually do Saroyan - which was 4th in the poll, probably all of them, even, but I like the simplicity of Saroyan.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I probably will not be participating in the KAL you are going to be having. I have too many projects...


Well, you can share what you *are* working on & still be a part of the KAL that way.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Star Stitched Hoodie - thought that this was interesting:
http://prettynailsandtea.blogspot.ca/2015/01/star-stitch-hoodie-capelet-crochet-free.html


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe you can do both. ;-)


Maybe!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Star Stitched Hoodie - thought that this was interesting:
> http://prettynailsandtea.blogspot.ca/2015/01/star-stitch-hoodie-capelet-crochet-free.html


Oh, that is interesting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh, wow! In keeping with the themes of DreamBird & Swing & colour : Phoenix-Wing 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/phoenix-wing---phoenix-flugel

Check out the 6th one down by ObscuredByClouds.
Oh, my & PlainSimpleGarak's in the FO group ... & so many others!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I love the Star Stitched Hoodie. ANd that Phoenix wing!!! Wow. That is great. It has more movement than Dreambird. I like it alot.  Bookmarked!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, Here is the link to my post about Hermione. Apparently her pic must have been on my camera and not on my iPad.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-94171-1.html
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, I just had a look and read all the comments, one of which was mine (Jan 6, 15) I must have had a memory lapse. Sorry about that, Hermione is gorgeous and I'm glad you found enough eyelash to make her with. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, love your bears. They are so cute.


Thank you Tricia, 💞


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317800-1.html#6827969

Here is my lace party.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Best to everyone. Am off to town to visit with my Mom. Incidentally, her birthday was the 4th -- the same as Michael's. And fortunately, I didn't have the same kind of challenges preparing her cupcakes, except that one of the nurses approached me the next day and said "What did you do to that icing?" and of course, I'm thinking, "oh goodness, what happened?" Then she explain that she really, really liked it and wanted to know how it was made. A big sigh of relief......
> 
> Take care


Wishing your Mum a very happy birthday. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> My DIL had my gd send me a happy b'day song video that made me cry. Can't believe she is 4 now. I miss her terribly. My DIL places a high value on family relationships so she extended herself to me this way.


How gorgeous, that video is something to treasure forever. When my GD Keira-Lee was 4 she was always making up little songs about the people she loved and singing them constantly, so we thought we would get some songs onto a CD and surprise her Mum for Christmas. Everytime Keira-Lee came over, Poppy & KL would have fun working on this cute little CD. There were plenty of tears when that gift was opened and we all listened to it over and over again. Her Mum was overjoyed with this precios gift. Of course Nanna had to have her own copy. When we got a printer which would print on discs we swapped the discs for one with a photo of KL. It is so gorgeous. I love it and such a sweet memory for KL & her Poppy. For about 6 months KL kept her surprise a secret from her Mum, she was so excited when she gave it her.💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That phoenix one is stunning... I think the hoodie would look great on a little girl.. done in red  or in a thinner weight yarn for an adult.. one with a beautiful drape to it!

Well it was my turn to score.. My Dollar Tree had yarn today.. I could of really gone over board but I kept it to 9 skeins... I remembered what you were saying about yarn amounts Jane so I tried to get enough of each kind to make something


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

beautiful gift idea Ros... you so lucky to have this


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...so we thought we would get some songs onto a CD and surprise her Mum for Christmas...


What a marvellous idea. Not just to have CD but the process, the time spent with her grandfather...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wasn't it?!
> Perhaps they have changed the policy... or a software update has allowed more pages...


Admin also knows we change facilitators every 2 Sundays. I understand he is a very controlled/controlling person so he choses to let us go.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...My DIL had my gd send me a happy b'day song video that made me cry. ....


How touching!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It is in the close up pic of the curtain around the lace segment that some of the stitches look like knit stitches pulled to the side as if a twist was put into them. Are these reverse SS? Maybe I don't know what I am looking at. Reverse SS to me was always purl on the RS and K on the WS. Am I wrong?
> I hope this doesn't sound critical because that is not what I am wanting to do--just curious to know.


Tanya -- The only lace stitches that are in the detail are from the attached chart -- sorry it is so big, but am having trouble with cut&paste on my machine right now. And as you can see there is a twisted stitch in the lace repeat. Hope this clarifies.

I also think of Reverse stockinette as Purl on the knit face and knit on the purl side. I am using that to create the arched frame. After trying to answer your question this morning and thinking about what I've done, I've decided I don't like it. So am going to sit down and chart out another idea I had while driving into town today. It always seems to be an evolutionary process with me -- try something, tweek it, try it again, etc. etc until I finally run out of energy or get something I like. If only knit stitches were square, charting would be a lot easier as would shaping!!!! Here goes.....


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a beautiful cd, Ros. Such a special gift!!! 

Nice score, Ronie!!! Those are beautiful yarns. I picked up some bamboo awhile back, but haven't done anything with it yet. There should be plenty of drape that you are looking for. 

Well, are you the eager beaver, VintageCrochet! I wonder what you have for us this time? Thank you so much for prompting us and hosting this last two weeks, Natureschampion. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Well it was my turn to score...


Way to go!
That silk/bamboo looks lovely.


> I remembered what you were saying about yarn amounts Jane...


Not sure what I might have said to enable you, but anytime...
;-)


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well it was my turn to score.. My Dollar Tree had yarn today.. I could of really gone over board but I kept it to 9 skeins... I remembered what you were saying about yarn amounts Jane so I tried to get enough of each kind to make something


Great score -- that Paton's looks wonderful!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Roz, I love Booberry.  Jackson will be thrilled with him. How long does it take you to make a bear. I have often toyed with the idea of doing a bear, but have not taken the plunge yet.


Thank you Bev, I love the name Booberry, I'm going to suggest it to Carmen. I think Jackson will love his teddy bear, you all know how much he loves his blankets. If Im naughty and spend the whole day knitting while hubby is at work all of the pieces can be done in 1 day. Then it's just a matter of putting it together.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That phoenix one is stunning... I think the hoodie would look great on a little girl.. done in red  or in a thinner weight yarn for an adult.. one with a beautiful drape to it!
> 
> Well it was my turn to score.. My Dollar Tree had yarn today.. I could of really gone over board but I kept it to 9 skeins... I remembered what you were saying about yarn amounts Jane so I tried to get enough of each kind to make something


If you got that Bamboo Silk for $1, that was quite a steal! It is such a nice yarn to work with. Haven't worked with Caron since it was taken over by SpinRite. Do you see any difference in quality from the original?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, wow! In keeping with the themes of DreamBird & Swing & colour : Phoenix-Wing
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/phoenix-wing---phoenix-flugel
> 
> Check out the 6th one down by ObscuredByClouds.
> Oh, my & PlainSimpleGarak's in the FO group ... & so many others!


This pattern definitely moves. It has everything--color, texture, shape, short rows, visual dimension--everything but lace and I bet that could be added into it. No. 6 is great, but I also love the bottom photo of the 5. The image of all of them in a row is so dramatic.
Have to do at least one of these soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Star Stitched Hoodie - thought that this was interesting:
> http://prettynailsandtea.blogspot.ca/2015/01/star-stitch-hoodie-capelet-crochet-free.html


I do like this one. Many women don't like snug fitting hats and the loose hood can be so flattering. The cape part is so full it will definitely be warm on the neck and upper back.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, you were before the times when you did you Random Monet.
> 
> Ros, I was not trying to name Jackson's bear. It's just what popped into my mind when I saw him.


I love the name Bev, there will be a blue bear named Booberry, if not Jackson's, it will be another one. I took the three bears over to see My MIL, she loves to see everything that I knit and she fell in love with Booberry. I'm off today to get some more blue yarn to make her one. If my MIL has another name picked out, then I'm going to make myself a Booberry. Thanks so much for the name, I love it.💞💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> How gorgeous, that video is something to treasure forever. When my GD Keira-Lee was 4 she was always making up little songs about the people she loved and singing them constantly, so we thought we would get some songs onto a CD and surprise her Mum for Christmas. Everytime Keira-Lee came over, Poppy & KL would have fun working on this cute little CD. There were plenty of tears when that gift was opened and we all listened to it over and over again. Her Mum was overjoyed with this precios gift. Of course Nanna had to have her own copy. When we got a printer which would print on discs we swapped the discs for one with a photo of KL. It is so gorgeous. I love it and such a sweet memory for KL & her Poppy. For about 6 months KL kept her surprise a secret from her Mum, she was so excited when she gave it her.💞


 This was quite a musical project. It's great. My friends kids (who are all grown adults now) in Boston do major events when their parents have a b'day or anniversary. They write whole skits and spoofs and songs and video record them. I have been there for a few and they are hysterically funny. Very talented family. Wonderful to have these memories on record. I need to figure out how to save this little video of my gd from Facebook.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--wish your mother a happy b'day.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely blue! Looks electric.
> You are creating a Teddy Bears Picnic!


Thank you Jane, I think he's a cute bear. Because I knitted all the pieces except the ears in the round, the colours spiral instead of just clumps of colour. I like that effect. I think I am creating a teddy bears picnic.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I just have to love them. I told my fur kids I wanted some 6" wood dpn for Christmas, but didn't get them. Maybe they thought it wouldn't be a surprise, maybe they didn't save enough pennies. BUT, today for an early valentine's present a package arrived Knit Picks 6" dpn and some sock yarn with pattern. If I knew this before I forgot. There are 2 sizes of #1 and #2 needles.
> 
> They would have gotten more needles for their money from another supplier but not the yarn. And these match my wooden interchangeable set. Wonder who helped them? They and my LP friends were the only ones who knew.
> 
> Lest I forget, Happy Valentines next Saturday.


Those LP fairies are the best. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That phoenix one is stunning... I think the hoodie would look great on a little girl.. done in red  or in a thinner weight yarn for an adult.. one with a beautiful drape to it!
> 
> Well it was my turn to score.. My Dollar Tree had yarn today.. I could of really gone over board but I kept it to 9 skeins... I remembered what you were saying about yarn amounts Jane so I tried to get enough of each kind to make something


Well done, Ronie!


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

TLL said:


> Well, are you the eager beaver, VintageCrochet! I wonder what you have for us this time?


Thanks and hope you will have fun using in crochet.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> She is lovely.
> Isn't it funny how these bears, etc., seem to all have their own personality shining through?
> I made Christmas angel decorations once: curved tube pasta for the body, bow tie pasta for the wings, elbow mac for the arms, a hazel nut for the head & barley for hair. I painted on the facial features. I made a pile of them because I gave a few to family & friends. I had them all laid out on a tray & they all looked unique - the smile a little different, head titled more this way or that, elbows in a more rakish angle, ...


Jane those Christmas angel decorations sound gorgeous. Did you take a photo???💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> And my niece just had a baby boy on the 4th. My sister's first great-grand child.
> Glad to hear that your cupcakes were a hit.


Congratulations on the new little darling 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love the name Bev,...


Me, too. You have to have a Booberry, for sure!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Thank you so much for prompting us and hosting this last two weeks, Natureschampion.


What she said!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane those Christmas angel decorations sound gorgeous. Did you take a photo???💞


I can check my tree pics to see if one is visible.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Congratulations on the new little darling 💞


Thanks


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What she said!


And from me, too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That phoenix one is stunning... I think the hoodie would look great on a little girl.. done in red  or in a thinner weight yarn for an adult.. one with a beautiful drape to it!
> 
> Well it was my turn to score.. My Dollar Tree had yarn today.. I could of really gone over board but I kept it to 9 skeins... I remembered what you were saying about yarn amounts Jane so I tried to get enough of each kind to make something


Lovely yarn Ronie, can't wait to see your creations.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> beautiful gift idea Ros... you so lucky to have this


Thank you Ronie, it was very special and everyone loves it. I'm just very happy that I have a copy too. Nanna's can do that!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> What a marvellous idea. Not just to have CD but the process, the time spent with her grandfather...


Thank you Jane, maybe KL & her Poppy should do another one together. My hubby made a CD for me with him singing, only because I kept hinting and I wasn't very subtle about it.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

finally got camera working with computer and want to share a new hat and to show the swift I have. you will see how imitative it is of the one Bev has.

I also wanted to share this painting that was sent to me as a b'day gift from a painter acquaintance. She saw some of my work and I think picked up on my love for color and dynamic movement. The texture is done with a house painting brush which is also so familiar and personal for me. It is by a painter named Sean Scully. I love it and love the fact that she thought to do it for me.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> What a beautiful cd, Ros. Such a special gift!!!


Thank you Toni, it was a special gift from start to finish. When I listen to it it still makes me cry. It's just the sweetest thing, I can still see her standing there with a microphone in her hand singing her little heart out. Beautiful memories and she was so proud of her little CD. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much Natureschampion for hosting the last two weeks. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, wow! In keeping with the themes of DreamBird & Swing & colour : Phoenix-Wing
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/phoenix-wing---phoenix-flugel
> 
> Check out the 6th one down by ObscuredByClouds.
> Oh, my & PlainSimpleGarak's in the FO group ... & so many others!


Oh wow!! They are gorgeous, thanks for sharing. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> This was quite a musical project. It's great. My friends kids (who are all grown adults now) in Boston do major events when their parents have a b'day or anniversary. They write whole skits and spoofs and songs and video record them. I have been there for a few and they are hysterically funny. Very talented family. Wonderful to have these memories on record. I need to figure out how to save this little video of my gd from Facebook.


Thank you Tanya. How wonderful to see these skits, spoofs and songs. Really wonderful gifts. I hope you can save this little video from your GD 😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too. You have to have a Booberry, for sure!


Thank you Jane, I'm definitely going to have a Booberry!!! 🐻💞💛💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Those LP fairies are the best. 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I can check my tree pics to see if one is visible.


Thank you Jane, would love to see them. 💞👼💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> finally got camera working with computer and want to share a new hat and to show the swift I have. you will see how imitative it is of the one Bev has.
> 
> I also wanted to share this painting that was sent to me as a b'day gift from a painter acquaintance. She saw some of my work and I think picked up on my love for color and dynamic movement. The texture is done with a house painting brush which is also so familiar and personal for me. It is by a painter named Sean Scully. I love it and love the fact that she thought to do it for me.


Gorgeous Tanya. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> finally got camera working with computer and want to share a new hat and to show the swift I have. you will see how imitative it is of the one Bev has.
> 
> I also wanted to share this painting that was sent to me as a b'day gift from a painter acquaintance. She saw some of my work and I think picked up on my love for color and dynamic movement. The texture is done with a house painting brush which is also so familiar and personal for me. It is by a painter named Sean Scully. I love it and love the fact that she thought to do it for me.


Nice! I like them all. What a unique painting. A very special gift.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--that new baby definitely will need her own bear. Now you have your impetus to make one of those fuzzy lovables.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Jane--that new baby definitely will need her own bear. Now you have your impetus to make one of those fuzzy lovables.


Yes Jane, I agree with Tanya all babies need a teddy bear, especially one made with love. 😀💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> What a marvellous idea. Not just to have CD but the process, the time spent with her grandfather...


I agree, Ros. So precious-the process and the end result.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is too bad your going to redo part of your curtain Belle but if you have to live with it then it better be the way you want it.. 

Jane you gave us the yardage for your 2 weeks projects  So I was able to buy enough of the white for any of them.. and I also have some peach that is beautiful if we do a larger project 
Tanya very nice hat... your eye for color is really nice.. and appealing.. I can see why your hats are sought after 
I am not sure about how patons is now compared to before but I will find out.. I liked these colors. I could of bought the whole table  there were some other yarns there that I would of loved to have.. good thing it is the next town over so I'm not tempted to go back 

I have to go back and find the link to next week!! 

Thanks for hosting us these last 2 weeks NaturesChampion.. I hope you share your progress with your project you are doing ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, great score!!! Well done. 

Oh, Ros, I am glad you like the name. 

Congrats, Jane on your nieces baby. I bet you will have fun!!

Tanya, love the hat and the painting is very special. I see that our swifts are quite alike. 

I am going to finish my friend's mitts tonight. Then I will concentrate on my Snowflake. Then SW and get back to the Eyelet Shawlette. Still need to figure out the eyelet rows with the star spine. The spine throws the count off.

I must add my thanks to Nature's Champion. Thanks for a great two weeks.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I agree, Ros. So precious-the process and the end result.


Thank you Bev, we were so lucky to spend so much time with Keira-Lee. From the time she moved back near us (she was 1 years old) till they moved away recently, we had KL stay over every weekend and saw her in between as well. Also school holidays she still makes time to come and stay with us.💞 they lived next door to us when KL was 1 and when she started talking, her bedroom window was opposite us she would wake up in the mornings and say "Where are yar?" over and over again, so sometimes we would just go and get her for a visit. It was wonderful having them next door for a few years.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bev, I really do love the name and there will be a Booberry. Getting more blue yarn today to make sure I get it before they run out or discontinue it.&#128158;&#128158;&#128158;&#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...back to the Eyelet Shawlette. ...


I was wondering how that was coming along.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Congrats, Jane on your nieces baby. I bet you will have fun!!...


Thanks - they're a fair distance away - I don't get to see much of any of the new arrivals.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - they're a fair distance away - I don't get to see much of any of the new arrivals.


It's a good job that phones can take great photos and send them also so you can enjoy them and see how they are growing. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jane--that new baby definitely will need his own bear. Now you have your impetus to make one of those fuzzy lovables.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is too bad your going to redo part of your curtain Belle but if you have to live with it then it better be the way you want it..
> 
> Jane you gave us the yardage for your 2 weeks projects  So I was able to buy enough of the white for any of them.. and I also have some peach that is beautiful if we do a larger project
> Tanya very nice hat... your eye for color is really nice.. and appealing.. I can see why your hats are sought after
> ...


It is Caron's yarn that I was asking about. Caron had the most wonderful colors with so many that were rich and luminous. It seems every time a company is taken over by another they have to mess with the line. I fear they eliminated many colors and altered others. I think you will like the Paton's Bamboo which has a very satiny feel to it.

Thanx for your comment about the hat.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, great score!!! Well done.
> 
> Oh, Ros, I am glad you like the name.
> 
> ...


I do believe you have the original swift design.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev, we were so lucky to spend so much time with Keira-Lee. From the time she moved back near us (she was 1 years old) till they moved away recently, we had KL stay over every weekend and saw her in between as well. Also school holidays she still makes time to come and stay with us.💞 they lived next door to us when KL was 1 and when she started talking, her bedroom window was opposite us she would wake up in the mornings and say "Where are yar?" over and over again, so sometimes we would just go and get her for a visit. It was wonderful having them next door for a few years.💞


Wonderful photos, Ros!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That phoenix one is stunning... I think the hoodie would look great on a little girl.. done in red  or in a thinner weight yarn for an adult.. one with a beautiful drape to it!
> 
> Well it was my turn to score.. My Dollar Tree had yarn today.. I could of really gone over board but I kept it to 9 skeins... I remembered what you were saying about yarn amounts Jane so I tried to get enough of each kind to make something


Very cool! I have a WIP with the Paton's silk bamboo. It has a nice feel and drape to it. Enjoy!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos, Ros!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, I do hope the surgery goes well and you find the support you need and deserve.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, wow! In keeping with the themes of DreamBird & Swing & colour : Phoenix-Wing
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/phoenix-wing---phoenix-flugel
> 
> Check out the 6th one down by ObscuredByClouds.
> Oh, my & PlainSimpleGarak's in the FO group ... & so many others!


Those are awesome. Especially as I have now got to gripes with dreambird :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Well it was my turn to score.. My Dollar Tree had yarn today.. I could of really gone over board but I kept it to 9 skeins... I remembered what you were saying about yarn amounts Jane so I tried to get enough of each kind to make something


Great deal :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> beautiful gift idea Ros... you so lucky to have this


Lovely idea :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> I also think of Reverse stockinette as Purl on the knit face and knit on the purl side. I am using that to create the arched frame. After trying to answer your question this morning and thinking about what I've done, I've decided I don't like it. So am going to sit down and chart out another idea I had while driving into town today. It always seems to be an evolutionary process with me -- try something, tweek it, try it again, etc. etc until I finally run out of energy or get something I like. If only knit stitches were square, charting would be a lot easier as would shaping!!!! Here goes.....


I understand completely. I am working ojn a project right now that is doing the same to me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--so sorry if I caused problems for you. I was simply being interested in what you were doing. But if you need to improve on your design, hope your efforts get you where you want to be with it. I certainly understand your design process which is very particular and done with lots of finesse and patience. It seems the evolutionary process if a big part of design and creation. Need to remind myself of that often when I get antsy about wanting a project to move forward faster. It really just takes what it takes to get what we feel out on the needles.

When are you going in for the surgery?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are awesome. Especially as I have now got to gripes with dreambird :thumbup:


What are your gripes with the Dreambird?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> What are your gripes with the Dreambird?


Whoops I meant "grips" :XD: :XD: :XD: Bonnie is doing an excellent job. I have found her notes were such a help. I won't edit it so everyone can have a laugh!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, a wonderful hat and a lovely thoughtful present :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, she is so sweet and it is lovely to have such a warm relationship. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Whoops I meant "grips" :XD: :XD: :XD: Bonnie is doing an excellent job. I have found her notes were such a help. I won't edit it so everyone can have a laugh!!


Good to know that the pattern is working well. Typos can really be pretty funny at times. The auto-corrections are even funnier.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, she is so sweet and it is lovely to have such a warm relationship. :thumbup:


Thank you Norma, she's a gorgeous young lady. Keira -Lee was bullied at school for the first 6 years. Then they moved south and KL is now in a school that will not tolerate any form of bullying at all. KL loves school now and has many friends.💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros Keira-Lee is beautiful! I am going to call my Keara today.. we will be on the road for her birthday and I don't want to forget it.. I will pick her up something on our trip and mail it when we get back.. after seeing your bears I wish I had made her the red one now.. 

I'm sorry Tanya.. it has been so hectic around here.. I just glance through the posts.. trying to read them all but not very successful obviously.. the only Caron I have used is Caron Soft.. I made a blanket out of sc for my son... for years we thought it was lost and he just told me he has it!!! ...I couldn't crochet for a few years after that.. I burned the midnight oil getting it done by Christmas  leaving a near permanent G imprinted on my thumb LOL 

Tricia I think I remember you saying something about getting some new DPN's... that's is great... I have been using them for these thread doily's Belle gave us the patterns too! I love them.. best part is.. no YO's slipping over a marker because you don't need them with DPN's I have a removable one for my start and that is all and its looped through a stitch 

See you all in next weeks thread


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Norma, she's a gorgeous young lady. Keira -Lee was bullied at school for the first 6 years. Then they moved south and KL is now in a school that will not tolerate any form of bullying at all. KL loves school now and has many friends.💞


That is really good news. Bullying should not be tolerated.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So, glad, Ros, that she is in a different school. Such a sweet girl. Who would bully her??


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Well I take a day and a half off from the LP and there is a slew of stuff going on. 
Happy belated b'day Tanya! Hope it was special somehow. 

Belle the curtain is coming along and now you may redo the lace portion? Wow. hope all goes smoothly. Wishing you much success with your knee operations. Both on the same day? Or did I miss if you said otherwise? 

Ros, as always your work is wonderful. Love the teddies. I'm truly sorry that I never got involved more with knitting sooner in life. My BIL used to tell me all the time that I should get into making up my own design for a teddy bear. Whether sewn or knit - he knew I always liked doing crafts. 
See you guys on the next party.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely idea :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros Keira-Lee is beautiful! I am going to call my Keara today.. we will be on the road for her birthday and I don't want to forget it.. I will pick her up something on our trip and mail it when we get back.. after seeing your bears I wish I had made her the red one now..


Thank you Ronie, she is beautiful and a beautiful gentle soul as well. Wishing your Keara a very happy birthday. You can always make her red teddy bear for another day, it doesn't have to be for her birthday. I am very fond of happy Tuesday, or happy Wednesday or happy any day.💞


> I'm sorry Tanya.. it has been so hectic around here.. I just glance through the posts.. trying to read them all but not very successful obviously.. the only Caron I have used is Caron Soft.. I made a blanket out of sc for my son... for years we thought it was lost and he just told me he has it!!! ...I couldn't crochet for a few years after that.. I burned the midnight oil getting it done by Christmas  leaving a near permanent G imprinted on my thumb LOL


I'm so happy for you that your son's blanket has been found.😀💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is really good news. Bullying should not be tolerated.


Thank you Norma, I agree that bullying should not be tolerated. Luckily KL is very happy where is now and she has been at the new school for 4 years and really loves it. It makes such a difference. I never understood why these bullies were so mean to her. KL has such a beautiful and caring nature. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> So, glad, Ros, that she is in a different school. Such a sweet girl. Who would bully her??


Thank you Bev, KL is such a sweet girl. There were just a few girls that were really nasty (I would even say evil) towards KL and despite my daughter Jane's visits to the school and speaking with the parents of these girls, nothing changed. So as soon as they were able they moved. I miss them but it's a small price to pay for KL's well being.💞💞💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, as always your work is wonderful. Love the teddies. I'm truly sorry that I never got involved more with knitting sooner in life. My BIL used to tell me all the time that I should get into making up my own design for a teddy bear. Whether sewn or knit - he knew I always liked doing crafts.
> See you guys on the next party.


Thank you Chris, I'm surprised that I like my teddy bears, because I am not great at making toys, they really are not my thing. However I am very happy with the way they are turning out. It's all thanks to Gypsycream's patterns. The trouble is that everyone in the family that sees them wants one. I may be making them for a while yet. I really hope you do design your own teddy bear!!! How special that would be.💞🐻💞🐻💞😍


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Where is this week's Lace Party? I scrolled back as far as the pattern suggestions and back with no luck, tried a search (wow....we've been at it for a long time!), but didn't find anything new. I've been popping by irregularly lately, but don't want to lose touch!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

vermontmary said:


> Where is this week's Lace Party? I scrolled back as far as the pattern suggestions and back with no luck, tried a search (wow....we've been at it for a long time!), but didn't find anything new. I've been popping by irregularly lately, but don't want to lose touch!!


Here it is 💞

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317800-1.html#6827969


----------



## varia (Jul 6, 2015)

buy Orenburg Shawl here - http://www.orenburg-shawl.com


----------

